# der Thread für titanrennradfahrende Mountainbiker



## nebeljäger (16. Dezember 2009)

langer Titel kurz erklärt:

auch Mountainbiker besitzen auf der Strada Stil, also rein mit Bildern eurer Titanstrassenräder, und vielleicht auch Storys wie und wo sie bewegt werden.


Ich fang mal mit meinem eh schon bekannten Gerät, das leider zu einem beträchtlichen Teil aus Carbon besteht an:

Mein Serotta Nove Titan Carbon:

















ich liebe es längere Strecken alleine aber auch in Begleitung zurückzulegen. Hier durfte ich sogar mit einem Olympiateilnehmer fahren:






ich hoffe dieser Thread wird fleissig fortgesetzt!


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2009)

sehr gut. das kommt dons blutdruck sicher entgegen 

so geil das nove!!!

ich abonniere gleich mal und bleibe bei der marke:





vorher:




nachher:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das kommt dons blutdruck sicher entgegen





Don Trailo schrieb:


> -----__o ------__o-- ----__o ------__o--
> ---_\ <, ---- _\ <,--- --_\ <, ---- _\ <,---
> --(_)/(_)---(_)/(_) --(_)/(_)---(_)/(_) --


----------



## el saltamontes (16. Dezember 2009)

traumhafte bikes, ihr 2!

schade, dass ich noch keine schönen fotos von meinem gemacht hab - vielleicht wirds ja mal...


aber jetzt: markenwechsel 
















aber abonnieren tu ich ihn auch...


----------



## cluso (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh mit und will sehen:


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Dezember 2009)

danke !....

extrem cooler Beginn dieses Threads

zufrieden Don?


----------



## hoeckle (16. Dezember 2009)

mann-O-mann


na also - geht doch....!


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2009)

so was schönes wie das Nove sieht man selten!


----------



## Rhombus (16. Dezember 2009)

Sind die CF-Rohre bei dem Nove nur ins Titan eingeklebt?

Wenn ja, finde ich es sensationell, dass es bei dem endstehenden Zug (z.B. am Unterrohr) und angesichts der sehr kurzen Muffen überhaupt hält.

Auf jeden Fall finde ich das Radl traumhaft schön!

@Versus, wie hast Du den Rahmen nach dem Strahlen wieder geglättet?


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2009)

der rahmen war sandgestrahlt, als ich ihn bekommen habe. leider so grob, dass die oberfläche jeden schmutz und alle flüssigkeiten gerne aufgesogen hat.
ich habe dann 3 urlaubstage geopfert und ihn von hand abgeschliffen (zuletzt mit 400er korn) und dann glasperlstrahlen lassen.


----------



## Rhombus (16. Dezember 2009)

Und danach drei Tage krank gemacht, da Du die Hände nicht mehr bewegen konntest....

Ist auf jeden Fall schön geworden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2009)

so in etwa ;-)


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Dezember 2009)

*bravo nebeljäger*
 einen amarone hast du dir somit verdient
-----__o ------__o-- ----__o ------__o-- 
---_\ <, ---- _\ <,--- --_\ <, ---- _\ <,--- 
--(_)/(_)---(_)/(_) --(_)/(_)---(_)/(_) --
*p.s das nove und das merlin von salti sind sehr edel und sexy*


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schönes Thema. Ich hoffe am Montag auch mehr zu diesesm Thema beitragen zu können. Brauche halt ein wenig Tageslicht für Fotos...

Robert


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2009)

:wein: (wenn ich an mein alu rr denke...)


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Dezember 2009)

Robert
du wiederholst dich
 _by the way, habe deine auktion gesehen
 happiger preis wenn man weiss was du geblecht hast....in der usabucht werden die changen besser sein_


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2009)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (17. Dezember 2009)

*nicht meins , das ist das rad von einem bikerkumpel.... 
ja er hat lange beine ( auch der rest)
ja er fährt sonst 29er mtbs by ventana 
ja es war soviel ich weiss der  erste Eriksen strassentourer in der schweiz  geo und konzept  siehe decals



 die kurbel ist auch aus ti.....sabberkurbel sabber
 rad hat inzwischen die spacerkur hinter sich....*


----------



## nopain-nogain (17. Dezember 2009)

seltsame geo... aber wird passen...

geil,... bis auf die gabel :wuerg:


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> seltsame geo... aber wird passen...
> 
> geil,... bis auf die gabel :wuerg:



die geo passt ja  und für seine porpotionen hat er echt nichts dafür- habe schon mal ne chinareise mit knochenbrechen etc vorgeschlagen, doch das hat er zurecht abgelehnt und sich das gegönnt
die wound up gefällt mir und war ausser VN das einzige im 07 das auch disctauglich war und hält- und Kocmo hatte ja da das gabelproblemchen nicht lösen können


----------



## el saltamontes (17. Dezember 2009)

> nicht meins , das ist das rad von einem bikerkumpel....



paddy?


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Dezember 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> paddy?



ja


----------



## jörgl (17. Dezember 2009)

Meine beiden durchaus geländegängigen Spaßmobile.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/529185]
	
[/URL]
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/529179]
	
[/URL]


----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2009)

sehr geil!


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Dezember 2009)

Klasse!


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2009)

wie geil!

nicht, dass ich die antwort nicht schon wüsste, aber das ist schon zweimal der gleiche, nicht der selbe rahmen , nicht?


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2009)

ne frage (hier steht ja nirgends was von gallerie, oder herr nebeljäger ;-) noch an jörgl: 
sind das vittoria pneus (rubino irgendwas)? 
ist das mit dem weiss tragbar, oder ist man ständig am bürsten, damit es halbwegs aussieht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (17. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch wieder ein Thread für mich. 

Längst nicht so edel wie die anderen Geschosse vor mir. Da kann man nur neidisch werden. Aber ich mag es trotzdem:





Mittlerweile mit passendem ITM-Colnago-Vorbau, anderem Lenker (Ambrosio) und schwarzen Spacern statt dem goldenen. Demnächst evtl. noch mit schwarzer Kurbel, falls dem so ist mach ich auch mal wieder ein aktuelles Foto.

Weder extrem edel noch besonders stilsicher aufgebaut. Aber es fährt sich fantastisch.


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Dezember 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Weder extrem edel noch besonders stilsicher aufgebaut. Aber es fährt sich fantastisch.



......... optisch eine wahre Freude

jetzt noch eine gerade Colnagogabel und ne Campa drauf....und ich träum davon..


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> ne frage (hier steht ja nirgends was von gallerie, oder herr nebeljäger ;-)



nö hier soll auch gequatscht werden, 

und wie eingangs schon angemerkt auch ein wenig erzählt werden in welcher Weise der Untersatz über den mehr oder weniger glatten Belag gejagt wird. Gschichterl über schöne Ausflüge mit den Titanen...das ganze noch mit Fotos unterstützt...das wär doch lässig, oder?

ich mach mal den Anfang:

ich fahr so einmal im Jahr meine "heimwehtour". Sprich aus dem Westen ins zentrale Österreich in meine "heimat".
wie hier im Juli 2009

der erste Buckel kurz nach 7°° früh:
abfahrt von Arlberg, leichter nieselregen....5°C





6.5 Stunden später in der nähe von Kitzbühel, Traumwetter!





Bayern wird gekreuzt:





die Mozartstadt wird durchquert:







die "Heimatgrenze", nur mehr wenige km zum wohlverdienten Schweinsbraten mit einem Bierchen:






bin nach dieser "halbtagestour" () selten so entspannt von Rad gestiegen wie von meinem Nove, und das trotz Phöenix unterm Hintern 

hier noch eines, ein paar Tage später, am Flexen, es regnet schon wieder...


----------



## el saltamontes (17. Dezember 2009)

wow, was für eine gewalttour! chapeau, sag ich da nur! also entspannt bin ich da sicher nimmer... bist nach dem schweinsbraten und dem bier dann auch wieder zurück?


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Dezember 2009)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> wow, was für eine gewalttour! chapeau, sag ich da nur! also entspannt bin ich da sicher nimmer... bist nach dem schweinsbraten und dem bier dann auch wieder zurück?



, nö aber just am nächsten Tag, wittert meine Beste aller Ehefrauen immer ihre Chance mich leiden zu sehen......


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2009)

schöne gschicht! und mal wieder ein gewaltiges pensum für ein abendessen.

für die aussage, dass ein ct1 nicht besonders edel sei, kann man schon auch mal schief angeschaut werden 

die angesprochenen modifikationen sind sicher sinnvoll und njs campa vorschlag wäre auch zu überlegen, aber auch so ein ganz feines rad


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Dezember 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> jetzt noch eine gerade Colnagogabel





nebeljäger schrieb:


> gebogener Hinterbau->gebogene Gabel
> gerader Hinterbau ->gerade Gabel



Yep, da stimme ich gerne zu - auch in Sachen Campagruppe...

Deine Halbtagestour ist wahrlich beeindruckend...


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Dezember 2009)

Danke .

Der Rahmen ist schon toll, aber es ist halt immer noch ein Unterschied zwischen einem in Russland gebrutzeltem Rahmen in Standardgeometrie und einem auf Maß gebauten Rahmen aus irgendeiner Edelschmiede. Könnte man zumindest behaupten. Aber stimmt, das ist schon eine sehr dekadente Sichtweise.

Die Gabel ist mehr oder weniger eine "Notlösung" (wenn auch eine überraschend gute), weil es gar nicht so leicht war, eine 1"-Carbongabel aufzutreiben, die sowohl halbwegs leicht als auch bezahlbar war. Zumindest letzteres gilt für Colnago-Gabeln leider nicht mal im gebrauchten Zustand. 
Das ganze Rad ist, trotz des Rahmens, eher ein gut-und-(vergleichsweise) günstig-Aufbau, hat mich alles in allem rund 1500 Euro gekostet, da wollte ich halt keine 300 oder 400 Euro in eine gebrauchte Gabel investieren.

Campa würde mich schon auch jucken. Tatsächlich hatte ich bereits eine Alu-Centaur in den Händen - war dann aber von deren Qualitätsanmutung so enttäuscht, dass sie direkt wieder zurück ging. Das Shimano-Zeugs funzt perfekt, ich habe sämtliches Spezialwerkzeug dafür und kann es im Schlaf montieren oder einstellen, daher gibt es für mich objektiv absolut keinen Grund für einen Wechsel.

Leider fristet das Rad im Moment eher ein Schattendasein auf der Rolle, weil ich einerseits meistens lieber MTB fahre und andererseits die letzten Monate viel zu wenig Zeit zum biken hatte. Muss das dringend wieder ändern...


----------



## jörgl (17. Dezember 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Danke .
> 
> Der Rahmen ist schon toll, aber es ist halt immer noch ein Unterschied zwischen einem in Russland gebrutzeltem Rahmen in Standardgeometrie und einem auf Maß gebauten Rahmen aus irgendeiner Edelschmiede. Könnte man zumindest behaupten.



Nuja.... der Fiat (ohne da jetzt einen Bezug zum Colnago herstellen zu wollen) meiner Frau ist ohne Beanstandungen durch den TÜV gekommen, während mein Mercedes durchgefallen ist... beide Kisten ungefähr gleich alt. Soviel zum vermeintlich edlerem Artikel.

Und auch Moots tut sich schwer bzw. gelingt es nicht immer, die Kundenwünsche umzusetzen. Falls einer das aktuelle Prospekt zur Hand hat, es sind mittlerweile recht viele Hinweise bzw. Einschränkungen vorhanden, auf welche Komponenten die Rahmen ausgelegt sind (Kettenblattabstufungen, Disc-Größen etc.). Hatten sie damals bei meinem zweiten Psychlo-X (das obere von den beiden auf der vorherigen Seite) so noch nicht und wir sind heftig aneinander geraten bzgl. der Kurbelgarnitur. Der Grund, warum ich Compact fahren muß. Da ich ja offiziell der Einzige war, der einen vermeintlich fehlerhaften Rahmen erhalten hat, habt ihr mir die Erläuterungen zu verdanken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (17. Dezember 2009)

Fiat<->Mercedes...klasse Vergleich


----------



## zingel (17. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Und auch Moots tut sich schwer bzw. gelingt es nicht immer, die Kundenwünsche umzusetzen.


Kent Eriksen hat halt alle Customoptionen mitgenommen.


----------



## jörgl (17. Dezember 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Fiat<->Mercedes...klasse Vergleich



Ich wollte hier niemanden beleidigen. Sicherlich der Vergleich hinkt etwas, ich wollte eben deutlich machen, daß man mit dem teureren/aufwendigeren/imageträchtigeren Produkt nicht zwangsläufig das bessere Produkt bekommt.


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/529179]
> 
> [/URL]



Diese weniger schöne Shimano Kurbel an diesem hübschen Crossrad kann aber Dein Ernst nicht sein, oder? Du veralberst uns doch...


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> ich wollte eben deutlich machen, daß man mit dem teureren/aufwendigeren/imageträchtigeren Produkt nicht zwangsläufig das bessere Produkt bekommt.



Das deckt sich bedauerlicherweise außerordentlich gut mit den von meiner Frau und mir - nicht nur im Fahrradbereich - gemachten Erfahrungen. Grundlage für Preis und Image ist offenbar immer seltener die entsprechende Produktqualität.


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier niemanden beleidigen. Sicherlich der Vergleich hinkt etwas, ich wollte eben deutlich machen, daß man mit dem teureren/aufwendigeren/imageträchtigeren Produkt nicht zwangsläufig das bessere Produkt bekommt.



Als langjähriger Fiat- und Lancia-Fahrer kann ich das bestätigen. 

Nicht perfekt, aber viel besser als ihr Ruf. Egal, sry für OT.

Die Xentis-Laufräder finde ich persönlich übrigens schlimm, an diesem ansonsten fantastischen Rad erst recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2009)

wieso beleidigen? es gibt da so einen fiat...


----------



## cluso (17. Dezember 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das ist doch wieder ein Thread für mich.
> 
> Längst nicht so edel wie die anderen Geschosse vor mir.
> 
> Weder extrem edel noch besonders stilsicher aufgebaut. Aber es fährt sich fantastisch.



Bla bla bla... 

Stell das Licht nicht so unter den Scheffel.

Erzähl lieber mal was das für ne Gabel ist...


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Dezember 2009)

Das ist eine wirklich völlig unspektakuläre  Trigon Carbongabel mit Alu-Schaft und -Ausfallern. Gibt es z.B. hier. Preis-Leistung ist super.


----------



## jörgl (17. Dezember 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Diese weniger schöne Shimano Kurbel an diesem hübschen Crossrad kann aber Dein Ernst nicht sein, oder? Du veralberst uns doch...



Das Forum veralbern käme mir nie in den Sinn  Zuerst war folgende Kurbel montiert.....

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/223718]
	
[/URL]

Aber erstens habe ich sie für ein anderes Projekt benötigt und zweitens ist die Dura-Ace Kurbel optisch zwar geschmackssache, aber technisch eine Macht wenn es darum geht, die Wucht von 100kg Fahrergewicht im Wiegetritt ohne den Hauch einer Verwindung 1 zu 1 in Vortrieb umzuwandeln.


----------



## jörgl (17. Dezember 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Als langjähriger Fiat- und Lancia-Fahrer kann ich das bestätigen.
> 
> Nicht perfekt, aber viel besser als ihr Ruf. Egal, sry für OT.
> 
> Die Xentis-Laufräder finde ich persönlich übrigens schlimm, an diesem ansonsten fantastischen Rad erst recht.



Die sind aber äußerst praktisch  Die Reinigung geht sehr schnell vonstatten, für mich alten Faulsack ein durchaus tragendes Argument


----------



## shutupandride (17. Dezember 2009)

ich probiers mal mit meinem morati crosser


----------



## shutupandride (17. Dezember 2009)

und mein serotta concours
...kann mal jmd verzapfen, wie man größere bilder einstellen kann???
DANKE!


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ...kann mal jmd verzapfen, wie man größere bilder einstellen kann???
> DANKE!



ist nicht dein ernst??? seit 5 jahren gemeldet und du weisst noch nicht wie man grosse bilder einfügt 

entweder den forumcode im album anzeigen lassen und mit copy/paste hier reinkopieren, oder im antworten-fenster auf den gelben button für grafik einfügen klicken und da den externen code (flickr, oder was auch immer) reinbappen. tststs...


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2009)

....


----------



## shutupandride (17. Dezember 2009)

ok, ok. bin ned so der computer-typ, gar ned. des werd ich a nimmer...  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/531898

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/531900


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ok, ok. bin ned so der computer-typ, gar ned. des werd ich a nimmer...
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/531898
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/531900



stimmt


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2009)

im album unter dem bild auf "BBCode ein-/ausblenden" klicken. dann den gewünschten code thumbnail/normales /grosses bild kopieren und hier einfügen.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Dezember 2009)

ich liebte meinen dino- leider  musste er vor 6 jahren gehen... doch details erspare ich, da war nichts aus ti drin


 das morati ist mein gusto


----------



## shutupandride (17. Dezember 2009)

hey, du bist ja intellent
+ ein kombjuder-schbedsiallisd!


----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hey, du bist ja intellent
> + ein kombjuder-schbedsiallisd!



...und liege seit 5 tagen mit grippe zuhause und habe wirklich nix besseres zu tun als sowas eben


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Dezember 2009)

Serottainvasion.....


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Dezember 2009)

Rhombus schrieb:


> Sind die CF-Rohre bei dem Nove nur ins Titan eingeklebt?
> 
> Wenn ja, finde ich es sensationell, dass es bei dem endstehenden Zug (z.B. am Unterrohr) und angesichts der sehr kurzen Muffen überhaupt hält.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall finde ich das Radl traumhaft schön!



Danke! Ja die Rohre sind nur eingeklebt. Aber angeblich lässt Serotta die Carbonrohre sehr tief in die Muffen stehen, d.h er fräst die Carbonrohre am Rohrende passend zur Ti-Muffe um möglichst viel Klebefläche zu erreichen.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Dezember 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Danke! Ja die Rohre sind nur eingeklebt. Aber angeblich lässt Serotta die Carbonrohre sehr tief in die Muffen stehen, d.h er fräst die Carbonrohre am Rohrende passend zur Ti-Muffe um möglichst viel Klebefläche zu erreichen.



und es hält....


----------



## Rhombus (17. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich liebte meinen dino- leider  musste er vor 6 jahren gehen... doch details erspare ich, da war nichts aus ti drin
> 
> 
> das morati ist mein gusto




Du hattest einen Dino? Dann mustt Du ja nun quasi reich sein!!!

Die Büchsen werden doch so um die 150.000,- gehandelt.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Dezember 2009)

@Rhombus: Die Dinos aus dem Hause Fiat werden etwas günstiger gehandelt, als ihre Geschwister aus dem Hause Ferrari - gerade in der Coupé-Ausführung.


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Dezember 2009)

in der tat! es geht hier ja nicht um dinos sondern um rennräder aus ti
 by the way
 und blummenhummer hat recht
 meiner kostete nur 0 fr, war ein geschenk


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre ja dafür, auch noch einen Dino-Thread zu eröffnen. Das Thema gefällt mir sehr...


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Das Forum veralbern käme mir nie in den Sinn  Zuerst war folgende Kurbel montiert.....
> 
> [URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/223718]
> 
> ...



ok, roger that! Die XTR ist natürlich bildhübsch, aber steifer ist die Dura Ace auf alle Fälle. Von diesem Standpunkt wäre auch wieder ne aktuelle XT an meinem Kocmo, aber die Race Face ist zu hübsch...


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Dezember 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja dafür, auch noch einen Dino-Thread zu eröffnen. Das Thema gefällt mir sehr...



lieber volker
bin froh das meine oldyzeit vorbei ist  ev kommt sie wieder mit dem pensionsalter ( ca 75?)
die intensive automania  ( Nur oldys)und andere sachen die das leben verschönern
 hatt mir ja auch das biken gekostet
bin von 1997-2002 keinen meter gebikt weil ich nur das heulen des motors im kopf  und herz hatte


----------



## oldman (18. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt





oh, da werde ich wohl zeitnah ein Bild meines Morati SC 1.2 posten müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und andere sachen die das leben verschönern



Oh ja, das kommt mir bekannt vor. Manchmal fällt es nicht leicht, Prioritäten zu setzen...


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Dezember 2009)

Hatten wir Serotta schon

With my new love Carmina...















Gruß Thorsten


----------



## jörgl (18. Dezember 2009)

Spitzenmäßig Thorsten , vor allem die Kurbel


----------



## shutupandride (18. Dezember 2009)

ist das eine lackierte moots stütze?


----------



## Rutil (18. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein Van Nicholas Euros Custom, das mich nun auch schon einige Jahre durch die Lande trägt:

http://




http://




http://


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Spitzenmäßig Thorsten , vor allem die Kurbel




Jo, war eine lange Suche, back to Vierkant, aber bei der Optik gerne

Die TA Blätter sind auch traumhafte CNC-Kunstwerke

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (18. Dezember 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ist das eine lackierte moots stütze?



Wie der Rahmen pulverbeschichtet in schwarz mit einem Goldschimmer.

Sieht in der Sonne so aus...










Gruß Thorsten


----------



## ZeFlo (18. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ...
> bin von 1997-2002 keinen meter gebikt weil ich nur das heulen des motors im kopf  und herz hatte



was man bei dieser bella macchina wahrlich verstehen kann 

die zwei sind meine schwächen, irgend wann mal *schmacht*





@flickr by matt hill





@flickr by sj photography

ciao
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Dezember 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Hatten wir Serotta schon
> 
> With my new love Carmina...
> 
> ...


 geniale farbe und der aufbau ist echt edel zeitlos elegant
 trotz black parts und verdammt gelungene silberkurbel


----------



## jörgl (18. Dezember 2009)

Thorsten, mit der Kurbel hast Du mir echt ein Floh ins Hirn gesetzt. Frage ist gerade nur, an welches Rad sie kommen könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (18. Dezember 2009)

Aber auch mit Wound Up war's mMn ganz nett:






So war es am leichtesten und sah vielleicht am "schnellsten" aus - machte mich jedoch nicht wirklich glücklich:






Aber wie es jetzt ist ist es fertig - gut wenn mir mal noch ein Moots Vorbau in 26,00mm, 110mm Länge und mindestens -6° über den Weg laufen würde... Und ja die White Industries Kurbeln oder Tune Kurbeln sind schon verdammt nett...


----------



## shutupandride (18. Dezember 2009)

das moots ist geil.
und -obwohl ich carbon HASSE- siehts mit der edge am stimmigsten aus.


----------



## hoeckle (18. Dezember 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> was man bei dieser bella macchina wahrlich verstehen kann
> 
> die zwei sind meine schwächen, irgend wann mal *schmacht*
> 
> ...


 

wenn ich schon keine passenden serottas zeigen kann, dann halt dumm rumquatschen...

flo, ne fulvia und ne alpine, alter ralleyfan wat??? 

schön aber so als youngtimerquerdenker kommen mir da eher delta integrale und r5 turbo in den sinn..


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Thorsten, mit der Kurbel hast Du mir echt ein Floh ins Hirn gesetzt. Frage ist gerade nur, an welches Rad sie kommen könnte.



Damit der Floh mal richtig Fahrt aufnimmt, hier noch ein weiteres Bild, wo die Formgebung der Kurbel nochmals besser rüberkommt...

Die Kurbel ist bis 190 mm Länge meines Wissens verfügbar und auch mit 110 Lochkreis für Compact. Meine ist 180 mm mit 50/36 als Übersetzung.


----------



## cluso (19. Dezember 2009)

Die Kurbel kommt in Echt noch viel besser als auf den Bildern (sprech da aus Erfahrung).

Hast hoffentlich auch das passende Innenlager von TA montiert... 

...war ne wahre Freude zu montieren.


----------



## jörgl (19. Dezember 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Damit der Floh mal richtig Fahrt aufnimmt, hier noch ein weiteres Bild, wo die Formgebung der Kurbel nochmals besser rüberkommt...



Na prima 

Ein echt wunderschönes Teil  Die Kurbel ist Vierkant, was für eine Innenlagerachslänge hast Du benutzt? Ich bräuchte dann bei meinem Rad  wegen der dickeren Kettenstreben und des breiteren 135mm-Hinterbaus eine längere Welle.

@Elrond,

wie lange denkst Du eigentlich, Deine Abwesenheit drüben fortbestehen zu lassen?  Bitte um Email-Kontaktadresse für alle Fälle per PN


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Dezember 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Die Kurbel kommt in Echt noch viel besser als auf den Bildern (sprech da aus Erfahrung).
> 
> Hast hoffentlich auch das passende Innenlager von TA montiert...
> 
> ...war ne wahre Freude zu montieren.



Ich habe nur ein Token drinnen

Was ist der Vorteil vom TA Innenlager ggü. dem Token? Lohnt sich da eine Umrüstung?

Dachte für ein zukünftiges Upgrade ggf. auch an Phil Wood.

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (19. Dezember 2009)

jörgl schrieb:


> Na prima
> 
> Ein echt wunderschönes Teil  Die Kurbel ist Vierkant, was für eine Innenlagerachslänge hast Du benutzt? Ich bräuchte dann bei meinem Rad  wegen der dickeren Kettenstreben und des breiteren 135mm-Hinterbaus eine längere Welle.
> 
> ...



Innenlager ist von Token mit 107 mm Achslänge.

Aber der Cluso hat mir ja gerade schon wieder Optimierungsbedarf aufgezeigt. Ich hoffe nun auf eine Erklärung, die mich zum Umrüsten bewegt. Ein "daß gehört sich so" würde ja schon reichen

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## cluso (19. Dezember 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Innenlager ist von Token mit 107 mm Achslänge.
> 
> Aber der Cluso hat mir ja gerade schon wieder Optimierungsbedarf aufgezeigt. Ich hoffe nun auf eine Erklärung, die mich zum Umrüsten bewegt. Ein "daß gehört sich so" würde ja schon reichen
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Das gehört sich einfach so...



Im Ernst: Das Lager fand ich sehr "liebevoll" und passgenau gefertigt. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht das zu montieren. 

UNDDDD...es gibts auch mit Titanwelle.

Aber dein Plan ein Phil Wood zu verbauen ist natürlich auch lobenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (20. Dezember 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist bis 190 mm Länge meines Wissens verfügbar und auch mit 110 Lochkreis für Compact. Meine ist 180 mm mit 50/36 als Übersetzung.




..fehlen nur mehr die "richtigen" Pedale..

KLASSE TRETMÜHLE an KLASSE RENNER Herr Ti-Max!

@Elrond

immer wieder schön anzusehen! Die Edge passt einfach perfekt!


----------



## shutupandride (22. Dezember 2009)

weiß ehrlich gesagt ned, was an der carina-kurbel so toll sein soll.
eine hochglanzpolierte alu-kurbel erfreut sicherlich, die kann man aber auch billiger von campa haben.


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2009)

ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch etwas erstaunt über das riesen echo auf die kurbel. ich finde sie schon ganz hübsch, aber umhauen tut sie mich eigentlich nicht.

irgendwie steht dem eher klassischen serotta ein horizontales oberrohr in meinen augen irgendwie besser.


----------



## cluso (23. Dezember 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> eine hochglanzpolierte alu-kurbel erfreut sicherlich, die kann man aber auch billiger von campa haben.




Es braucht auch kein Titanrahmen aus den USA. Die Russen und Chinesen machen das auch billiger...


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Dezember 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Es braucht auch kein Titanrahmen aus den USA. Die Russen und Chinesen machen das auch billiger...



GEHT IN DIE RICHTUNG 
OBWOHL 
CAMPA NICHT BILLIG IST ,SONDERN PREISGÜNSTIG
WIE GESAGT ICH FINDE DIE KURBEL ECHT SCHÖN
VOM TECHNISCHEN ASPEKT HABE ICH ABSOLUT KEINE AHNUNG BEI RENNRADKOMPONENTEN
AUCH WENN ICH NE CAMPA/SHIMANO KOMBI BESITZE UND SELTEN BEWEGE
IST DIESES THEMA FÜR MICH (zu)WEIT WEG....


----------



## Ti-Max (23. Dezember 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> weiß ehrlich gesagt ned, was an der carina-kurbel so toll sein soll.
> eine hochglanzpolierte alu-kurbel erfreut sicherlich, die kann man aber auch billiger von campa haben.



Moin,

ausschlaggebend für die Kurbel waren für mich v.a. drei Gründe:

1. Ich wollte aus optischen Gründen eine Kurbel bestehend aus Kurbelarm und separatem Spider, bei Campa ist dieser integriert

2. Durch diesen separaten Spider kann man auch Compact fahren, da LK 110. Viele andere Kurbeln auf dem Markt lassen diese Möglichlkeit (noch) nicht zu

3. Ich wollte eine Kurbel in 180 mm Länge

Zudem gefällt mir die Form der Kurbel, die ich bislang bei keinem Hersteller gesehen habe. Zudem baut TA m.E. die schönsten Kettenblätter, nicht umsonst ein sehr beliebtes Nachrüstprodukt.

Nach intensiver Marktsuche (und ich kann damit Stunden/Tage verbringen) erfüllte einzig die Carmina diese Anforderungen und ist m.E. ein Nischenprodukt, das an Flexibilität und Anpassungsoptionen seinesgleichen sucht. Man muß halt nur wieder Vierkant akzeptieren

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2009)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Zudem baut TA m.E. die schönsten Kettenblätter, nicht umsonst ein sehr beliebtes Nachrüstprodukt.





ich fahre an meinen bikes wohl so ziemlich alle kurbelaufnahmen und konnte an vierkant noch nie einen grossen nachteil entdecken. im gegenteil, wenn sich bei mir mal kurbeln gelöst haben, dann bei isis und der neuen noir, die man mit 54 Nm (!!!) festbomben muss. die flexibilität beim kurbelwechsel ist ungeschlagen und die grössere steifigkeit der hohlachsen ist sicher spürbar, aber für mich kein riesenunterschied.


----------



## shutupandride (23. Dezember 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Es braucht auch kein Titanrahmen aus den USA. Die Russen und Chinesen machen das auch billiger...



ich bin wohl der falsche vertreter, wenn es darum geht, kompromisslos ami-zeug zu verteidigen. auch da kam schon viel sch.eiss her...
es braucht keinen rahmen aus den usa, europäer können das auch gut (idr für weniger geld), chinesen hatte ich noch keinen vor der nase...
es ging mir in meiner aussage NUR um die kurbel.

@ti-max: die funktionalen argumente deiner TA kurbel überzeugen.


----------



## elrond (23. Dezember 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das moots ist geil.
> und -obwohl ich carbon HASSE- siehts mit der edge am stimmigsten aus.



Na ja die EDGE profitiert auf dem Bild eindeutig von den Carbonlaufrädern, das sollte man nicht außer 8 lassen. Mit Drahtreifen ist's mit der Herrlichkeit nicht mehr ganz soweit, vor allem paßt der bauchige CK nicht so recht... Der Wiesmann Gabel geht's übrigens wie der Wound Up, streng von der Seite nicht gerade optisch überragend, von schräg vorne 




@jörgl: Was meine Abwesenheit drüben angeht, Rückkehr ist so schnell nicht geplant und wenn dann muß ich nur kurz in Dies&Alles reinschauen und hoffe, daß ich auch in einer schwachen Stunde erkenne, daß ich nix mehr mit den meisten Leuten dort zu tun haben möchte, ja es mir sogar peinlich ist das gleiche Hobby zu betreiben - dieser Auto-Kindergarten ist vielleicht noch zu ignorieren, die ethischen Abgründe nicht... Noch bin ich ja hier erreichbar, sollte sich dies ändern werde ich dies rechtzeitig wissen lassen.


----------



## cluso (23. Dezember 2009)

Der Chris King passt durch sein bauchiges Äußeres sehr gut finde ich.



elrond schrieb:


> @jörgl: Was meine Abwesenheit drüben angeht, Rückkehr ist so schnell nicht geplant




Ach nee, du warst mit deinem Musikgeschmack ne echte Bereicherung.


----------



## elrond (24. Dezember 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Der Chris King passt durch sein bauchiges Äußeres sehr gut finde ich.
> Ach nee, du warst mit deinem Musikgeschmack ne echte Bereicherung.


Merci, but the times are ...
CK und EDGE, na ja nid wirklich:





Was die Carmina angeht, kein Verständnis - schwer, teuer und kein Oberflächenfinish, so sieht ne polierte Kurbel aus:




Die mit polierten Kettzenblättern  muß ich irgendwann mal noch haben...


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. Dezember 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> (...)
> Was die Carmina angeht, kein Verständnis - schwer, teuer und kein Oberflächenfinish, so sieht ne polierte Kurbel aus:
> 
> 
> ...



Die Carmina ist doch gar nicht poliert, oder? Sieht für mich eher gebürstet aus. Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen bringt auch nix.


----------



## shutupandride (24. Dezember 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Na ja die EDGE profitiert auf dem Bild eindeutig von den Carbonlaufrädern, das sollte man nicht außer 8 lassen. Mit Drahtreifen ist's mit der Herrlichkeit nicht mehr ganz soweit, vor allem paßt der bauchige CK nicht so recht... Der Wiesmann Gabel geht's übrigens wie der Wound Up, streng von der Seite nicht gerade optisch überragend, von schräg vorne


sorry, elrond. ich sags nur ungern. aber das moots mit der edge sieht auch mit ksyiums hammer aus und die skinwall reifen sind schööön oldschool.
 wenn man das haar in der suppe finden will, wäre das vllt der vorbau mit der grobenschlächtigen klemmung...
ansonsten ist dein moots ein absoluter zungenschnalzer, RESPEKT!


----------



## cluso (24. Dezember 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> CK und EDGE, na ja nid wirklich:



Okay, hast recht. Bin vom Rahmen und King ausgegangen..


----------



## jörgl (24. Dezember 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> @jörgl: Was meine Abwesenheit drüben angeht, Rückkehr ist so schnell nicht geplant und wenn dann muß ich nur kurz in Dies&Alles reinschauen und hoffe, daß ich auch in einer schwachen Stunde erkenne, daß ich nix mehr mit den meisten Leuten dort zu tun haben möchte, ja es mir sogar peinlich ist das gleiche Hobby zu betreiben - dieser Auto-Kindergarten ist vielleicht noch zu ignorieren, die ethischen Abgründe nicht... Noch bin ich ja hier erreichbar, sollte sich dies ändern werde ich dies rechtzeitig wissen lassen.



Du wirst kein Forum finden, an das Du ethische oder moralische Maßstäbe setzen kannst. Es gibt nur eine handvoll User, bei denen es sich lohnt, die Beiträge wirklich zu lesen. Ich freue mich bei bestimmten Nutzern jedesmal auf die Beiträge, auch wenn ich nicht immer deren Meinung bin. Aber diese User wirken auf mich kompetent, authentisch und ehrlich. Der Rest der Threads ist schmückendes Beiwerk, den man lesen muß, um den Zusammenhang nicht zu verlieren. Es gibt dann Foren, wo irgendwie die Chemie der Beiträge und Ansichten so stimmt (vielleicht auch geprägt durch relativ grosse soziale Schnittmengen), das der Anteil an guten Beiträgen gen 100% strebt, in anderen eher bei Null angesiedelt ist. Bei letzteren gebe ich auch dann keine Kommentare ab, wenn ich durchaus was sachdienliches beizutragen hätte. Das sind bei mir meistens Themen, die die mechanischen Scheibenbremsen insb. Avids BB7 am Wickel haben.  

Aus den o.g. Gründen fühle ich mich in den Titanthreads allgemein recht wohl und zur Zeit schwirre ich, verknallt in mein Attitude, auch im Retrobereich ein wenig rum. Wobei dort die Toleranzschwelle anderen Meinungen gegenüber im Vergleich zu hier schon merklich abnimmt. Im Cyclocrossforum bin ich mittlerweile komplett raus. Da tut sich inhaltlich und qualitativ fast nichts mehr, auch wenn meine Böcke da aktueller denn je sind. 
Im Großen und Ganzen find ich dsbzgl. das Tourforum noch recht offen und lesenswert, auch wenn ich mich dort auf Diskussionen über fahrradfremde, sozial-politische oder gesellschaftliche Themen schon lange nicht mehr einlasse. So reduzieren sich meine Beiträge auf gelegentliche Sticheleien, meist aber dann bei Leuten, die wissen, woher es kommt.


----------



## singlestoph (25. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (25. Dezember 2009)

nicht schon wieder ein Serotta....

klasse Stoph!

wünsche allen eine fröhliche Weihnacht mit euren Liebsten, aus Metall oder in humaner Form....



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zm9RmfNZIA"]YouTube- Ian Anderson: A Christmas Song (2003)[/ame]


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Dezember 2009)

singlestoph
 du geile siech
 pose fürs volk!


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2009)

muss titan

?













die vorstufe vom serotta

sonstauch
falls CX











wenn nicht titan dann:


----------



## shutupandride (26. Dezember 2009)

klasse räder, der herr!!!
...abgesehen natürlich von den klobigen sti´s, an deren anblick ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen werde...


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2009)

musstunicht

die neuen sind nochschlimmer

bequemer als doe alten aerohebel sind die dinger aber ...........


----------



## cluso (26. Dezember 2009)

shutupandride schrieb:


> klasse räder, der herr!!!
> ...abgesehen natürlich von den klobigen sti´s, an deren anblick ich mich wohl nie gewöhnen werde...



Die Gruppe ist die schönste je von Shimano produzierte... Punkt. Keine Diskussionen. 


Stoph, die Aufbauten deiner Räder (sind schiach) haben aber mächtig Stil...


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2009)

wä?

ich bau mit dem was rumliegt

mancmal liegen dinge lange rum bis das passende rad kommt, manchmal muss ich ein paar teile natürlich noch hinlegen ....


----------



## Rutil (26. Dezember 2009)

Was sind denn das für Rahmen? (Nicht das Colnago, das erkenne ich...)


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2009)

moots


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (26. Dezember 2009)

wer diese Shimanohörner an solche Rahmen schraubt sollte eigentlich einem Lehrling vom Wilhelm Tell vor die Linse gestellt werden ...

auch wenn äußerst praktisch die Dinger...

PS:



			
				Nebeljäger schrieb:
			
		

> auch Mountainbiker besitzen auf der *Strada* Stil, also rein mit Bildern eurer *Titan*strassenräder


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Dezember 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> muss titan


 si signore e come no!


----------



## Catsoft (27. Dezember 2009)

Die Sonne scheint und ich krieg mein KISH nicht mal für Fotos aus dem Kellerloch  Hab mich gestern beim Crossrennen saublöd verletzt 

Aber Heute ist nicht alle Tage... 

Robert


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Januar 2010)

möchte mich mal outen
eines meine lieblinge
-nein nein ist nicht mein


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Januar 2010)

...ein Traum das Cyrene

ich würde nur den Lenker auf einen "klassischern" wechseln


----------



## jörgl (1. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> möchte mich mal outen
> eines meine lieblinge
> -nein nein ist nicht mein



 Ein Traum! Jetzt noch anstatt der 105er  'ne 10-fach Record drauf und dann wären es 10 von 10 Punkten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (1. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Ein Traum! Jetzt noch anstatt der 105er  'ne 10-fach Record drauf und dann wären es 10 von 10 Punkten



mir würde auch ne Superrecord reichen


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Januar 2010)

dekadente kerle!
das gefällt mir  
falls mal einer  sowas in der bucht  erspäht in grösse 56 bitte kein pm an mich,da könnte ich nämlich schwach werden und .......


----------



## Blumenhummer (1. Januar 2010)

Wow...


----------



## Deer (1. Januar 2010)

Das hier find ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Januar 2010)

Deer schrieb:


> Das hier find ich auch nicht schlecht



war das nicht kürzlich in der bucht??


----------



## Deer (1. Januar 2010)

Nicht das ich wüsste......


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Januar 2010)

dein Moots Deer?

 lässiger Rahmen, das erste lackierte Moots das ich sehe..


----------



## jörgl (1. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mir würde auch ne Superrecord reichen



Die hässlichste Gruppe, die Campagnolo im Programm hat. Optisch sind die 11-fach Gruppen sowieso untypisch plump geworden. Nicht das Shimano da gerade besser ist, aber ich würde die alten 10-fach Record-, Chorus- und Centaur-Komponenten bzw. die 7800er Dura-Ace jederzeit den aktuellen Modellen vorziehen....


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Januar 2010)

ich find die "neue" Campa gar nicht so schlimm, für die geniale Ergonomie würde ich sie mir schon draufschrauben...

aber vorerst machts ganz laut KLACK bei mir:


----------



## jörgl (1. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> aber vorerst machts ganz laut KLACK bei mir:



Du sagst es 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/325168]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (1. Januar 2010)

BLIIIINGGGG.......


----------



## jörgl (1. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> BLIIIINGGGG.......



Zum Putzen 'ne einzige Katastrophe  Sagte ich eigentlich schon, daß Q-Tips und Interdentalbürsten bei mir zum festen Werkstattequippment gehören


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Zum Putzen 'ne einzige Katastrophe  Sagte ich eigentlich schon, daß Q-Tips und Interdentalbürsten bei mir zum festen Werkstattequippment gehören



mann bist du krank

ich hab meine Carbonfelgen endoskopiert ob sie auch schön sauber sind..


----------



## jörgl (1. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mann bist du krank



Dann sind wir schon zu zweit 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> ich hab meine Carbonfelgen endoskopiert ob sie auch schön sauber sind..


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Dann sind wir schon zu zweit





offtopic...aber lustig:

http://www.bikepalast.com/shop_content.php/coID/47/product/Bikepalast_Wien


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Januar 2010)




----------



## cluso (1. Januar 2010)

Lecker:


----------



## Catsoft (1. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> offtopic...aber lustig:
> 
> http://www.bikepalast.com/shop_content.php/coID/47/product/Bikepalast_Wien



Und wo ist die Apotheke?   Ich hab im Sortiment nur den Aktivator gefunden. Ist nicht schlecht, aber die Konkurrenz muss was besseres haben....


----------



## nebeljäger (8. Januar 2010)

not mine....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (9. Januar 2010)

great


----------



## Nordpol (9. Januar 2010)

kann mal einer den Schnee abbestellen.


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Januar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> kann mal einer den Schnee abbestellen.



im april- ganz bestimmt

habe schon den rollenkoller- da nützt sogar der beste movie - die geilste serie -meine liebste musik nichts mehr


----------



## Catsoft (9. Januar 2010)

Wie gut, dass ich im Moment eh verletzt bin  Die Sonne kommt bei mir im März, ganz bestimmt. Da gehts mit dem Kish nach Malleland. Ich versuch mich nachher mal mit Bildern... Aber das Wetter (und damit das Licht) ist bescheiden.

Robert


----------



## zingel (9. Januar 2010)

*extrem edles Gesamtbild!*


und Don! ...das wär doch was als Ausgleich zur Rolle ;-)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SeMJOPlK-0E"]YouTube- The 1987 Crystal Light National Aerobic Championship, team competition The San Francisco Bay Club[/nomedia]


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Januar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> *extrem edles Gesamtbild!*
> 
> 
> und Don! ...das wär doch was als Ausgleich zur Rolle ;-)
> ...




SUPER STEF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlaffe wade (9. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> not mine....



das rad erinnert mich daran, daß ich dringend ein kish haben soll  äähhh muß. 

 YouTube- The 1987 Crystal Light National Aerobic Championship, team competition The San Francisco Bay Club

DAS allerdings macht mich fassungslos, sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen. da sag noch einmal einer was über das haxnrasieren bei den rennradlern


----------



## Catsoft (9. Januar 2010)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> das rad erinnert mich daran, daß ich dringend ein kish haben soll  äähhh muß.



Gleich kommt´s noch schlimmer (fürs Konto)


----------



## Catsoft (9. Januar 2010)

Und los geht:





























Das Rad ist noch keinen Meter bewegt und noch nicht fertig. Aber ich würde die Version als 0.99b bezeichnen. Leider sind die Lichverhältnisse indoor schei**

Robert


----------



## Rutil (9. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön!
Rahmen und auch Aufbau gefallen mir gut, nur die Lenkerform wird mir nie zusagen. Bin auf einen Fahrbericht gespannt.


----------



## cluso (9. Januar 2010)

Rutil schrieb:


> Sehr schön!
> Rahmen und auch Aufbau gefallen mir gut, nur die *Lenkerform wird mir nie zusagen*. Bin auf einen Fahrbericht gespannt.



Mein erster Gedanke, und bitte noch andere Pedale.

Ansonsten top top top.


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Januar 2010)

Catsoft - was is los? Deine Räder waren immer alle schön. Aber der LRS und die Gabel wirken an dem Rad wie Fremdkörper... Je länger ich es anschaue, desto unstimmiger sieht es für mich aus. Fast wie wenn ein Carbonrahmen zwischen den Komponenten weggeflogen wäre und der KISH eingeschwebt. Oder so


----------



## shutupandride (9. Januar 2010)

das erste kish war hammer.
das zweite sieht irgendwie nach altherrenrad mit komischer geometrie und seltsamen teilen aus, da hat er leider recht, der g-sus.


----------



## Nordpol (9. Januar 2010)

ich finde es sehr schön ....

okey, das erste kish läßt sich nicht toppen.

aber wenn man beim zweiten die Decals von Felgen und Gabel entfernt, steht es gleich in einem ganz anderen Licht. Über den Lenker mit weißem Griffband kann man streiten.


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Januar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> aber wenn man beim zweiten die Decals von Felgen und Gabel entfernt, steht es gleich in einem ganz anderen Licht.



Wie geclearte Fulcrum R3 aussehen, kann man an meinem CT1 weiter vorne begutachten (Aufkleber gehen recht leicht ab). Noch immer weit von "klassisch" entfernt, aber ich finde sie schön. Technisch sind sie ohnehin klasse.

Würde ich bei dem Kish auch empfehlen. Die Aufkleber sind an sich schon nicht schön, und an dem schlichten Rahmen ist das, wie wenn man eine mit dem Hammer auf die Augen bekommt.


----------



## Catsoft (11. Januar 2010)

Hab ich das "Kunstwerke" im Titel übersehen. Nee, glaube nicht 


Die Kiste ist zum fahren und mit roten Ultremos sah die Kiste IMHO OK aus. Das "Farbkonzept" ging dann auch mit dem Lenkerband und dem Sattel auf. Aus bekannten Gründen hab nicht nicht mehr so das rechte Vertrauen zu den Ultremos und hab Contis aufgezogen. Den R3 hab ich die letzten 3 Jahre gefahren und das ist erste LRS welcher keine Probleme bereitet. Keine Angst: Die Aufkleber kommen noch ab oder andere Reifen drauf. 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (17. Januar 2010)

so, wie im MTB-Tread angekündigt - ein sauberes TiCross:







und nachdem ich die Makro-Linse an der Knipse hatte - noch ein paar Details:




































das polish-satin-Finish find ich genial - dafür hab ich aber auch schon schönere Schweissnähte gesehen...

schnönen Sonntag & viele Spässe


----------



## Jesus Freak (17. Januar 2010)

Schönes Rad. Ritchey Rahmen mit Ritchey Komponenten - paßt! Und dazu Campa, das gefällt!
Wir sollten mal ein fränkisches Titan Treffen organisieren, wenn das Wetter wieder schöner ist.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Wir sollten mal ein fränkisches Titan Treffen organisieren, wenn das Wetter wieder schöner ist.



wer hats erfunden??


----------



## jörgl (17. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wer hats erfunden??



Ricola


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Ricola


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Januar 2010)

http://icanhascheezburger.files.wordpress.com/2007/12/funny-pictures-ricola-cat.jpg


----------



## Altitude (18. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wer hats erfunden??



aus diesem Grund schlag ich ein Treffen in der Fränkischen Schweiz vor


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Januar 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


>



Sag mal, die Gabel fliegt nicht zufällig noch bei dir rum und muss dringend weg?


----------



## singlestoph (21. Januar 2010)

das rahmenset hab ich verkauft um mein serotta zu finanzieren

leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (24. Januar 2010)

ich wünscht, ich wär ein zwerg...
http://cgi.ebay.de/SEROTTA-Legend-T...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item439ce67a54


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ich wünscht, ich wär ein zwerg...
> http://cgi.ebay.de/SEROTTA-Legend-T...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item439ce67a54



ich bin ein Zwerg....wer fragt mir nach den Geometriedaten nach....

ich trau mich nicht.....


----------



## schlaffe wade (25. Januar 2010)

@jörgl: was ist denn jetzt los ? du auch noch ? nebeljäger drüben weg, elrond ebenso. und jetzt fängst du auch noch an. ne ?


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> wer fragt mir nach den Geometriedaten nach.



Ich würde mich "opfern"...


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ich würde mich "opfern"...



ich habe schon, aber noch keine antwort bekommen. neiiin, es wäre nicht für mich


----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ich bin ein Zwerg....wer fragt mir nach den Geometriedaten nach....
> 
> ich trau mich nicht.....



angst vor einer neuinvestition?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (25. Januar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> angst vor einer neuinvestition?



Ja den Eindruck könnte man gewinnen.

Wobei sich das Radl sicher gut in seinem Stall machen würde.


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2010)

jaja, schürt nur ihr "Kollegen".....

ICH BIN AM HAUSBAUEN!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Januar 2010)

Idealerweise sollte man das Eine tun, ohne das Andere zu lassen. Ansonsten besteht gegebenenfalls die Gefahr, sich fürchterlich darüber zu ärgern, dass man eine gute Gelegenheit ungenutzt verstreichen lassen hat.

Hat mal jemand einen Schürhaken?


----------



## cluso (25. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Hat mal jemand einen Schürhaken?



Das nicht aber Öl fürs Feuer.

(doch ein paar Beisserchen verbauen  ).

Und würdig bewegen würdest du es ja und vorallem die schöne Bergwelt zeigen...


----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2010)

vernünftig sein kann man auch noch, wenn man tot ist.


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> vernünftig sein kann man auch noch, wenn man tot ist.



und der könnte sehr früh eintreffen wenn ich die Story meiner Liebsten erzähle...


----------



## Deichradler (25. Januar 2010)

> und der könnte sehr früh eintreffen wenn ich die Story meiner Liebsten erzähle...


Mußt Du´s denn erzählen ?!


----------



## cluso (25. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> und der könnte sehr früh eintreffen wenn ich die Story meiner Liebsten erzähle...



Jetzt überleg mal ein kleiner dicker "Lahmarsch" kauft das Ding und baut das dann sehr amerikanisch mit 23 Spacern etc auf und fährt damit Sonntags ne 20km Runde.  Würdest du das übers Herz bringen?


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2010)

ihr seid mir Freunde...und dann auch noch du Deichi..

kann mir jetzt endlich einer sagen das mir das Oberrohr zu lang ist...


----------



## singlestoph (25. Januar 2010)

titan ist doof, rennrad auch

ich bin gestern alu mtb gefahren, zwar hat auf dem verschneiten und vereisten trail nicht gebremst wegen den alten ceramicfelgen

ich fahr kein titan mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Januar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> ein ... dicker "Lahmarsch" kauft das Ding und baut das dann sehr amerikanisch mit 23 Spacern etc auf und fährt damit Sonntags ne 20km Runde.



Ich möchte ja kein Öl aus dem Feuer nehmen, aber diesbezüglich besteht nicht unbedingt Gefahr. Mir ist der Rahmen nämlich zu klein...


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> titan ist doof, rennrad auch
> 
> ich bin gestern alu mtb gefahren, zwar hat auf dem verschneiten und vereisten trail nicht gebremst wegen den alten ceramicfelgen
> 
> ich fahr kein titan mehr



danke Stophl!


----------



## singlestoph (25. Januar 2010)

wenn es näxte woche immer noch schneeundeis ..... muss ich dann wohl mit der strassenbahn zur arbeit fahren

oder ich muss olli fragen wie man aus einer solchen situation wieder rauskommt


----------



## jörgl (25. Januar 2010)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> @jörgl: was ist denn jetzt los ? du auch noch ? nebeljäger drüben weg, elrond ebenso. und jetzt fängst du auch noch an. ne ?



Weder Themen noch die Art der Kommunikation dort spricht mich z.Zt. an. Vor der katastrophalen Hardware und dem ignoranten Verhalten der Verantwortlichen reden wir mal gar nicht. 

Außerdem, von mir ist dort immer noch alles zu lesen und zu sehen. Kommt halt nix Neues mehr dazu......


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> kann mir jetzt endlich einer sagen das mir das Oberrohr zu lang ist...



ja ich: 52.5cm - für die liebste zu lang. dann mal los daumen:


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ICH BIN AM HAUSBAUEN!!



soll ich dir mal kurz ein paar beispiele geben, was du dafür beim hausbauen bekommst? 

20m2 fliesen (zumindest verlegt und verfugt) z.b. - na, wie klingt das im vergleich zu einem legend ti? 


von was für einem "drüben" sprecht ihr denn da dauernd?


----------



## cluso (25. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> von was für einem "drüber" sprecht ihr denn da dauernd?



Tourforum.


Oder als anderes Beispiel: 1,5-2 von Don Trailo Gewindebuchsen...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6767066&postcount=955


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Tourforum.



dachte ich mirs doch. bin dort zwar gemeldet, habe mich dort aber nie recht eingefunden.


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ja ich: 52.5cm - für die liebste zu lang. dann mal los daumen:



SCH%&$eeeeeeee.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Januar 2010)

das dürfte passen, nicht wahr?

18 m2 gk-wand malerfertig gespachtelt


----------



## Deichradler (25. Januar 2010)

Gibt´s Titan auch in 1K Gewebe ?! 

Irgendwie konnte mich kohleverseuchten Typen noch niemand überzeugen,
obwohl ich schon oft mit dem Gedanken gespielt hatte.
Dann ist es doch wieder was aus der schwatten Faser geworden .

Lese aber trotzdem gerne hier mit.


----------



## cluso (25. Januar 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Lese aber trotzdem gerne hier mit.




Wartes es ab, irgendwann wird aus dem kleinen Hirngespinst das für Sekunden aufzuckt ein Gedanke und aus dem Gedanken erwächst der Wunsch nach nem Titanrahmen...

(...und du wärst nicht der erste dem es so ergeht).


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> das dürfte passen, nicht wahr?
> 
> 18 m2 gk-wand malerfertig gespachtelt



...wo kann ich die nur einsparen..., die die unsere Pläne kennen lachen mit....

Jungs, versucht mich nicht zu überzeugen, obwohl ihr ja recht habt, ihr kennt mich inzwischen viel zu gut, das Ding gefällt mir und würde perfekt in meinen Stall passen. 
Aber eines müsste weg, und das würde schmerzen....sehr schmerzen...

Kurzum, ich bin noch nicht soweit, das gute "alte" Nove läuft einfach zu gut..

und ausserdem, das schöne weisse Serotta kauft ein verliebter junger Mann für seine bildhübsche Liebste, die vor lauter Freude  mit ihm Rad fährt und Rad fährt und Rad fährt und Rad fährt und Rad fährt...


----------



## nebeljäger (25. Januar 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> .....
> Lese aber trotzdem gerne hier mit.



Jung' du bist auf dem richtigen Weg....


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...wo kann ich die nur einsparen..., die die unsere Pläne kennen lachen mit....
> 
> 
> Kurzum, ich bin noch nicht soweit, das gute "alte" Nove läuft einfach zu gut..



das rad würde gut passen...
 so auf den winterstrassen wenn nass ist um das nove zu schonen!!

kaufen natürlich alles legal über den hausbau via bank
unter dem titel titanverstärkter feuerschutzrahmen

als wir bauten buchten wir die ventanasframes 
 unter gartenaluminiumtirikum vitale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> als wir bauten buchten wir die ventanasframes unter gartenaluminiumtirikum vitale



Das der Garten da mitgespielt hat, wundert mich dann doch. Ich ging bislang davon aus, dass dieser schöne Flecken Erde ausschließlich dem Herantwachsen von zarten Titanpflänzchen dient...


----------



## cluso (27. Januar 2010)

Der Rahmen steht immer noch drin.

Kann doch nicht sein. NJ los gib deinem Geldbeutel nen schupps.


----------



## shutupandride (29. Januar 2010)




----------



## nebeljäger (29. Januar 2010)

Gott sei's gedankt nicht ganz meine Größe...


----------



## shutupandride (29. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Gott sei's gedankt nicht ganz meine Größe...



noch hast du die chance auf was ebenso geiles...


----------



## MarcoFibr (4. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Titanrenner. Lackiert und sloping ! Mag nicht jeder, aber für mich das perfekte Rad !


----------



## Ti-Max (5. Februar 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hier mein Titanrenner. Lackiert und sloping ! Mag nicht jeder, aber für mich das perfekte Rad !




Moin,

ich mag lackiert und sloping

Schickes Rad.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## el saltamontes (5. Februar 2010)

wirklich sehr schön!


----------



## Deichradler (5. Februar 2010)

Welche Größe hat denn das Seven ?!


----------



## Fliege (5. Februar 2010)

Russenschleuder, also preiswert. Aber macht Spaß (natürlich nicht soviel wie MTB fahren).

F.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kona86 (5. Februar 2010)

An das Merlin muss noch ne andere Stütze ran... die guizzo geht gar nicht.


----------



## shutupandride (5. Februar 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Welche Größe hat denn das Seven ?!



das seven hat standard geometrie, also kein custom.
seven werden mitte mitte gemessen, es ist ein 570er und hat ein 567 oberrohr. 
(ich fürchte, es ist mir etwas zu lang, habs aber auch noch nicht zusammengebaut...)


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Februar 2010)

Deichradler schrieb:


> Welche Größe hat denn das Seven ?!



Deichi, du wirst doch nicht fahnenflüchtig...

.......
andere Kurbel ans Russentitan, und den Schrammkleber runter...dann
.....
das Merlin mit anderer Stütze ...oder  stört mich nur der ellenlange Auszug....

egal, KLASSE Bike!, finde lackiertes Ti bei Roadies lässig


----------



## elrond (5. Februar 2010)

MarcoFibr schrieb:


> Hier mein Titanrenner. Lackiert und sloping ! Mag nicht jeder, aber für mich das perfekte Rad !



Was immer sche:ße aussieht sind silberne Naben mit schwarzen Speichen. Ansonsten bis auf die Sattelstütze ganz hübsch - auch wenn sloping an einem Renner mal gar nid geht.


----------



## Deichradler (5. Februar 2010)

> Deichi, du wirst doch nicht fahnenflüchtig...


Bestimmt nicht 
Aber irgendwie zuckt ein Reflex immer mehr........
Kann auch eine Influenza sein


----------



## MarcoFibr (5. Februar 2010)

Merlin wird gerade umgebaut.

Stütze und LFRS kommt neu ! 

Bilder folgen, wenn das Wetter mal besser ist !

Will nochmal ein MTB Titan Renner haben, aber finde keinen für einen guten Preis !


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2010)

Fliege schrieb:


> Russenschleuder, also preiswert. Aber macht Spaß (natürlich nicht soviel wie MTB fahren).



ganz hübsch, nur die fette kurbel und v.a. der grusige bapper auf dem oberrohr sind nicht so meins!


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> .......
> andere Kurbel ans Russentitan, und den Schrammkleber runter...dann
> .....



hoppla, das stand ja schon alles


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Februar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> hoppla, das stand ja schon alles



aber nicht das die gabel zu wuchtig ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (6. Februar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> aber nicht das die gabel zu wuchtig ist??



weck mir nicht den Reynolds Geist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





hast aber recht...


----------



## shutupandride (6. Februar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> weck mir nicht den Reynolds Geist



ist aber auch nicht gerade leicht, für einen klassisch-schmächtigen rahmen eine ebensolche neuzeitliche gabel zu finden.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Februar 2010)

.....es soll ja auch nicht leicht  sein 
 schöne und zeitgemässe räder aufzubauen....


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> .....es soll ja auch nicht leicht  sein
> schöne und zeitgemässe räder aufzubauen....



 den muss ich mir merken


----------



## mete (6. Februar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ist aber auch nicht gerade leicht, für einen klassisch-schmächtigen rahmen eine ebensolche neuzeitliche gabel zu finden.



Die EC90 SL ist recht schmalbrüstig wenn es Carbon sein soll.


----------



## cluso (6. Februar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das seven hat standard geometrie, also kein custom.
> seven werden mitte mitte gemessen, es ist ein 570er und hat ein 567 oberrohr.
> (ich fürchte, es ist mir etwas zu lang, habs aber auch noch nicht zusammengebaut...)



Waaahhh, "genau" meine Größe... 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> andere Kurbel ans Russentitan, und den Schrammkleber runter...dann
> .....



Und das angesprochene Gabelthema.



mete schrieb:


> Die EC90 SL ist recht schmalbrüstig wenn es Carbon sein soll.



Look HSC3 würde mir noch einfallen.
Und wenn es nicht so teuer sein soll, die Pro-Gabeln sind auch recht dezent.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> andere Kurbel ans Russentitan, und den Schrammkleber runter...dann



macht er beides net: fly & sram ist irgendwie unzertrennlich 

WICHTIG: was soll das 7 den kosten?
-gerne auch per e-mail an [email protected]


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> macht er beides net: fly & sram ist irgendwie unzertrennlich ...



eigentlich eh wurscht, hauptsache es wird gefahren, und verkommt nicht zum "Bauvisitenrad" wie meines im moment....


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2010)

"Rad-mit-Schnee-Foddo-mit-mässiger-Qualität" da kann ich mithalten:


----------



## shutupandride (6. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> WICHTIG: was soll das 7 den kosten?



900 fix


----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2010)

super preis - muss leider passen - wie schon per mail mitgeteilt...


----------



## shutupandride (6. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> super preis - muss leider passen - wie schon per mail mitgeteilt...



oh, ist im spamordner gelandet.
grouß aff färdd!


----------



## jörgl (7. Februar 2010)

Also irgendwie bin ich sprachlos. Wenn ich mir überlege, was vor allem in dem Carbon/Titan-Elium für Kohle vesenkt wurde und was optisch dabei rausgekommen ist....

Seht selbst....


----------



## Altitude (7. Februar 2010)

das ist schon krank, irgendwie


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2010)

urghhbahpfuideibelneeeee....


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Februar 2010)

da hoffst echt das es ein Photoshop Fake is....

schad ums guate essn....

edit:
obwohl....s'könnt auch für einen behinderten sein...also lästerpause bis solches geklärt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (7. Februar 2010)

erinnert mich irgendwie ans hercules cavallo aus den 70ern
http://www.velomobilforum.de/forum/imgcache/1170.png
einfach beides grausame kübel.


----------



## CSB (8. Februar 2010)

> obwohl....s'könnt auch für einen behinderten sein...also lästerpause bis solches geklärt ist...



Die Behinderung zu DEM Rad kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2010)

zb eine wohnung/lift, treppenhaus wo man kein ausgewachsenes rad reinbringt ... solls in asien ja abundzu vorkommen


warummandaunbedingt diese komischekurbel ranbauen muss ....

wenn man auf deiner homepage draufschreibt dass man für jeden sein passendes rad bauen will und kann .... selberschuld


----------



## Rutil (8. Februar 2010)

Sie schreiben ja auch, das es für asiatische Platzverhältnisse gebaut wurde, wo Wohnraum exorbitant teuer ist. Nur:
Wenn ich die Kohle für ein Seven hab, dann wohl auch für den Stauraum. Und wenn nicht, dann zieh ich es halt irgendwie an die Decke oder sowas. Aber mit sowas fahren ist echt lächerlich. (Evtl. ist das auch alles ein Scherz und die lachen sich grad krumm über uns...)


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2010)

ich hab mir das mal von jemandem erklären lassen der die szene da drüben kennt

die pimpen ihre minis oder klappis wirklich bis zum anschlag wenns sein muss auch mit europäischem plastekram

weil sie kein grosser rad in ihre wohnung kriegen ....
aber trotzdem freude and em teuren kram haben und auch damit rumfahren .... 
man kann sich da drüben auch klappi-rahmen in titan bauen lassen für 3000$ ,wenn man will

um was grösseres zum wohnen zu haben müsste man dann schon milionär oder mehr sein .....
ob dann der lift gross genug ist ist dann immer noch ....








was weiss ich , ich war ja noch nie dort ...


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Februar 2010)

... sind nicht da drüben mal aliens gelandet??


----------



## jörgl (8. Februar 2010)

Ich war noch nie in Japan, von daher kann ich die eingeschränkten Wohnraumverhältnisse nicht berurteilen.....

....aber bevor ich mir so eine Krankheit hole baue ich lieber das Vorderrad aus und mach 'nen Schnellspanner ans Sattelrohr. Ich dachte bisher eigentlich, daß nur die Amis ein Geschmacksproblem bei ihren Aufbauten haben. Das hier schlägt wirklich alles um Längen, selbst meine Klepper


----------



## Kruko (8. Februar 2010)

Hier mal meine Eintrittskarte für diesen schönen Thread

GT Edge Ti














Und komplett


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2010)

umpfs

haben will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (9. Februar 2010)

*mann oh mann tolles GT*
wann kommen die neuen gt`s aus ti??
noch zur der banalität des rades weiter unten
als japan kenner und ex usa kenner
soviel:
ich habe noch nirgens so viele schöne rennräder und fixies  ss rädergesehen wie in japan....und noch nie soviele hässliche aufbauten wie in new york , seattle oder san francisco( was RR betrifft)

die japaner haben  enorm viel geschmack bei den aufbauten und was made in europa etc betrifft sind sie nicht zu schlagen.... die wollen das...) ein kollegge habe ich zum beispiel mete vogel gesendet.... er steht schon im kontakt für einen custommade rahmen made in germany...
great

die shops ob fixies only oder normale bikeshops
haben soviel edles im laden da wird man nur schon krank wenn man den laden betritt... erinnerst einem an die 90er in der staaten
und nochwas die räder oder komponenten  kosten echt viel geld.

lustig sind auch die vororte was man da immer wieder auf den balkonen sieht,nur herrlich.
platzverhältnisse wie wir sie kennen sind zum teil war, aber auch klischee

oh ein bild kann ich nicht liefern
 scusatem i


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> umpfs
> 
> haben will



tja, zu spät. der stand schon eine ganze weile bei mir im wohnzimmer 


ist dir aber eh zu gross...


----------



## Kruko (9. Februar 2010)

Musst Du Ihn jetzt auch noch ärgern 

Wobei ich mich bei dem Besuch auch in etwas Weißes aus Stahl verliebt habe 

Ist der Edge in Stahl noch da??


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist der Edge in Stahl noch da??



yep


----------



## fink ployd (9. Februar 2010)

da hier seit längerem so wunderschöne Teile bewundere, stehe ich jetzt kurz davor, meine Sparbüchse gegen ein Titanrahmenframset zu tauschen. In der Sparbüchse sind für den Rahmen und Steuersatz so 1300.- vorgesehen. Frage:
Radon Titanium 8.0 ?
oder
Van Nicolas Zion ?
oder 
habt ihr noch eine andere Empfehlung?
Spricht etwas gegen die beiden?

danke schon mal 
*.......Fink Ployd*


----------



## Rutil (9. Februar 2010)

fink ployd schrieb:


> da hier seit längerem so wunderschöne Teile bewundere, stehe ich jetzt kurz davor, meine Sparbüchse gegen ein Titanrahmenframset zu tauschen. In der Sparbüchse sind für den Rahmen und Steuersatz so 1300.- vorgesehen. Frage:
> Radon Titanium 8.0 ?
> oder
> Van Nicolas Zion ?
> ...


Stell die Frage doch im "gepflegte Konversation Thread". Hier sind die Roadies unterwegs.
Vorab: Das Radon ist doch nur komplett zu kaufen?! Das wird nix mit 1.300,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fink ployd (9. Februar 2010)

Rutil schrieb:


> Stell die Frage doch im "gepflegte Konversation Thread". Hier sind die Roadies unterwegs.


Ok, wenn´s hier nix wird (sonst krieg ich einen auf deie Mütze wegen Doppelpost  )



Rutil schrieb:


> Vorab: Das Radon ist doch nur komplett zu kaufen?! Das wird nix mit  1.300,-


Nee, Herr Radon verkauft mir auch das Frameset 
*....Fink Ployd*


----------



## singlestoph (9. Februar 2010)

zum kombiniert verkehren scheinen diese minibikes ja auch ganz praktisch zu sein

in überfüllten millionenstädten eventuell auch noch ein vorteil

wir müssen in europa wahrscheinlich zuerst alles mit highways und vorortssiedlungen vollbauen bevor wir das verstehen können

eventuell sind die dinger ja richtig bbraktisch .....

und solange man fährt und geradeausschaut ....


----------



## Nordpol (9. Februar 2010)

fink ployd schrieb:


> Ok, wenn´s hier nix wird (sonst krieg ich einen auf deie Mütze wegen Doppelpost  )
> 
> 
> Nee, Herr Radon verkauft mir auch das Frameset
> *....Fink Ployd*


 
Sind die Radon-Rahmen nicht von Kocmo...?


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2010)

grab bei ebay.uk ersteigert:







freude, freude...


----------



## jörgl (14. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> grab bei ebay.uk ersteigert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Schön! Gratulation  Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt.


----------



## Altitude (14. Februar 2010)

Danke,

ich werd zuerst mal die Teile von meinem jetzigen Rennrad verbauen:

Ritchey-Carbon Parts
SuperRecod 11s
ShamalUltra LRS

sollte CK es endlich mal hinbekommen einen Campa-Freilauf auf die neuen Road-Naben zu machen, wirds ein richtiger LRS...

Aber: endlich hab ich mein Ziel erreicht, alle meine Räder sind aus Titan


----------



## Rhombus (14. Februar 2010)

Das iss doch nix!
Lass den rahmen do wie er ist und sag Bescheid, wenn er da ist. Dann hol ich den ab!


Ne quatsch, wirklich schick!


----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2010)

Litespeed TT






als Schnäppchen


----------



## Rutil (14. Februar 2010)

Eins der schönsten Merlins ever! Wenn der Rahmen da ist, will ich SOFORT Detailfotos sehen. Seit ich den Mal bei einer Messe in Händen halten durfte, bin ich hin und weg.

Das Litespeed ist super. Endlich können Basketballer Zeitfahren


----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2010)

da wurden zwei Zahlen verwechselt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (14. Februar 2010)

O.K., sieht gleich anders aus. Aber immer noch ordentlich groß. Deiner?


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Februar 2010)

ALEX bitte Fotos!!


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2010)

klar - sobald es da ist


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> grab bei ebay.uk ersteigert:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das einzige was mich hier stört ist das steuerrohr ..... und das ist nicht wenig.... aber trotzdem viel spass damit


----------



## Speichennippel (15. Februar 2010)

Hier mein Low-Budget Titan Rennrad. Preislimit fÃ¼r das komplette Rad waren 2kâ¬, was nur funktioniert hat, weil das Vorderrad schon vorhanden war 
Das Rad soll mich 2011 von Paris nach Brest und zurÃ¼ck bringen. Deshalb auch die fÃ¼r ein Rennrad "unnÃ¶tigen" Anbauteile wie Licht und Riesentasche.
Die Pedale sind hÃ¤sslich, aber technisch super, eine AufstandsflÃ¤che wie StraÃenpedale und Bewegungsfreiheit durch MTB Schuhe.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Februar 2010)

randonneur avec cÅur
bon voyage


----------



## zingel (15. Februar 2010)

bon voyage!



Rutil schrieb:


> Deiner?


meinem Bruder, mir leider auch zu gross


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Februar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> bon voyage!






 ein wenig grösser für die weitsichtigen schadet nie


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das einzige was mich hier stört ist das steuerrohr ..... und das ist nicht wenig....



tut's mich auch - aber bei dem Preis ist es zu verschmerzen...



			
				Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> aber trotzdem viel spass damit


we will se...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (15. Februar 2010)

> tja, zu spät. der stand schon eine ganze weile bei mir im wohnzimmer
> 
> 
> ist dir aber eh zu gross...



Ich hatte mich da einfach ein wenig grob verschätzt! 


Zählt das auch?

Morati CR 1.1 Ti Pro Race (ca. 2001 )











Tom


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2010)

scho - schick


----------



## oldman (15. Februar 2010)

@tomasius

du brauchst auf jeeeeden fall ne morati stütze nebst passendem vorbau. dann sieht das auch mal nach was aus.


----------



## newsboy (15. Februar 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> @tomasius
> 
> du brauchst auf jeeeeden fall ne morati stütze nebst passendem vorbau. dann sieht das auch mal nach was aus.



die kurbel hast du vergessen...


----------



## versus (15. Februar 2010)

und reifen ohne blinkblinkstreifen, aber das weisst du ja eh selbst ;-)


----------



## Altitude (15. Februar 2010)

newsboy schrieb:


> die kurbel hast du vergessen...



die Moarti-Kurbeln halten doch keinen gscheiten Antritt aus 
außerdem find ich des silberne Graffl (Vorbau, Stütze, Kurbeln) schee an dem Radl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (15. Februar 2010)

Habe ja schon an anderer Stelle erwähnt, dass ich das Rad so kaufen musste.  - Ich finde den Aufbau ja auch schrecklich.  
- Das Teil kommt übrigens aus NL. Möglicherweise liegt hier der Grund für diesen "wilden" Gesamteindruck. 

Aber vorerst bleibt es so. Schließlich muss mein Edge Ti langsam fertig werden.






Tom


----------



## cluso (15. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Zählt das auch?



Ja klar, wer so klasse Bilder macht darf auch hier mitmachen.


----------



## Altitude (17. Februar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ALEX bitte Fotos!!



heute um 19:45 hat ein freundlicher Packetlieferant geklingelt:





















mehr gibts, wenns aufgebaut ist...


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Februar 2010)

Das Steuerrohr... 

Wie kann man nur? Auch integriert kann man eleganter lösen als so.


----------



## Altitude (18. Februar 2010)

na ja, vielleicht ist ja noch was zu retten - ChrisKing wirds schon richten


----------



## shutupandride (18. Februar 2010)

was richtig geil aussieht, sind die western-pseudo-muffen / titan-carbon-übergänge.
und die merlin gravuren sind eh cool.
brosd.


----------



## singlestoph (26. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich da einfach ein wenig grob verschätzt!
> 
> 
> Zählt das auch?
> ...



also ich würds artgerecht entsorgen umbauen wasimmer

grösse müsste auch etwa passen

campa drauf, campa neutron laufräder, campa oder paul canties ... wär alles da

s


----------



## Altitude (28. Februar 2010)

endlich Sonne - perfekt für die Jungfernfahrt mim neuen Renner - a Draum:




































schenner Sunndoch noch


----------



## nebeljäger (28. Februar 2010)

genau richtig für den Frühlingsanfang....

mir gefällt der Aufbau, modern, zweckmässig und wohl proportioniert....das Steuerrohr stört in meinen Augen jetzt viel weniger...


----------



## cluso (28. Februar 2010)

Klassischer, schnörkelloser Aufbau um den Rahmen in Szene zu setzen.

Gut gemacht.

(Nur die "Konstruktion" Sattel-Sattelstütze gefällt mir nicht so ganz).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (28. Februar 2010)

sehr schön!


----------



## hoeckle (28. Februar 2010)

sehr hübsch, obwohl das ja eher ein carbonrad ist...


----------



## -odi- (28. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> endlich Sonne - perfekt für die Jungfernfahrt mim neuen Renner - a Draum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr, sehr schön. 
Nur schade, daß die Kurbel nicht wie die die anderen Komponenten auch in diesem Sicht?carbon ist. Merkwürdig, die gruppengleichen Bremshebel haben eine andere Oberfläche.

Trotzdem ein perfekter Renner!!! Gratulation


----------



## Altitude (28. Februar 2010)

vielen Dank für die Blumen... 

bei der Sattelstütze bin ich noch in der Findungsphase - evtl. ne USE - der Sattel belibt!


----------



## elrond (28. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Blumen...
> 
> bei der Sattelstütze bin ich noch in der Findungsphase - evtl. ne USE - der Sattel belibt!



Ist wirklich schön geworden! 
Stütze und Vorbau sind nicht so ganz meins.
Wie wäre es mit einer PMP Stütze:






https://clemenzo.com/index.php/comp...ategory_id,7/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,36/


----------



## jörgl (28. Februar 2010)

Tolles Merlin, schnörkelloser Aufbau.

Trotzdem, zu mosern gibt es immer was. Das Grün der Sattelklemmschelle weicht von dem der restlichen Farbakzente ab. Sieht net so dolle aus. Der Sattel thront auch sehr weit hinten, aber wenn Du die Länge brauchst....


----------



## -odi- (28. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> vielen Dank für die Blumen...
> 
> bei der Sattelstütze bin ich noch in der Findungsphase - evtl. ne USE - der Sattel belibt!



Naaa, Bleib bei den WCS Komonenten, ein Mix wird schnell unhomogen.




elrond schrieb:


> Ist wirklich schön geworden!
> Stütze und Vorbau sind nicht so ganz meins.
> Wie wäre es mit einer PMP Stütze:



...so gehen die Meinungen auseinander.


Der (das) Setback wirkt manchmal ein wenig komisch aber wenn der Körper das braucht, dann ist das so.


----------



## elrond (28. Februar 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Tolles Merlin, schnörkelloser Aufbau.
> 
> Trotzdem, zu mosern gibt es immer was. Das Grün der Sattelklemmschelle weicht von dem der restlichen Farbakzente ab. Sieht net so dolle aus. Der Sattel thront auch sehr weit hinten, aber wenn Du die Länge brauchst....



Immer nur mosern - tsssss
Und dann auch noch falsch, wenn man was zu meckern sucht dann paßt allerhöchstens das CK grün nicht zum Rest.


----------



## Altitude (28. Februar 2010)

nein, das hellere grün der liplock von salsa passt net zu dem dunklen grün der salsa flipoffs und des kings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (28. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> nein, das hellere grün der liplock von salsa passt net zu dem dunklen grün der salsa flipoffs und des kings



Da paßt ja gar nix zusammen! Ich wollt's nid schreiben sonst heißt's wieder ich würd nur nörgeln.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Februar 2010)

elrond schrieb:


> Da paßt ja gar nix zusammen! Ich wollt's nid schreiben sonst heißt's wieder ich würd nur nörgeln.


----------



## singlestoph (28. Februar 2010)

-odi- schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schön.
> Nur schade, daß die Kurbel nicht wie die die anderen Komponenten auch in diesem Sicht?carbon ist. Merkwürdig, die gruppengleichen Bremshebel haben eine andere Oberfläche.
> 
> Trotzdem ein perfekter Renner!!! Gratulation



das SICHTcarbon ist ja eigentlich eher FAKEcarbon

die kurbel ist das einzige teil das nicht mit disem pseudoKarbon-deckmäntelchen ... lalala

also bei der kurbel ists ja extrem wichtig das funktion und gewicht  irgendwie gut oder sogar besser sind als bei den aluvorgängern odder zumindest wie beim schaltwerk (10fach das plastikschaltwerk war auf jeden fall ein paar gramm schwerer als sein aluvorgänger, vielleicht habend ie das jetzt ja geändert ...) nicht viel schwerer und schlechter .... als vorher  .... (shimpansokurbeln werden auch immer schwerer .... und vieeeel steifer zwar aber  wozu eigentlich ? )

die ganzen matten mit den rechtwinkligverlaufenden carbonfasern taugen oft mal garnix ausser schön aussehen, ist auch nicht schlimm wenns nicht um 100% performance geht, vielleicht taugt das zeux als schlagschutz 

faserverstärkter gespritzter kunststoff ist oft stabiler .... ob dann da karbon, glasfaser, flachs, hanf oder sonstwas drin ist ... hauptsache es funktioniert



mir gefallen die laufräder nicht besonders, obwohl sie technisch und gewichtsmässig super sind

ich mag einfach klassisch gespeichte laufräder besser (also auch die optik) niedriges gewicht ist ja auch mit gekreuzten stahlspeichen erreichbar ... 
da sieht man dann auch dass und wie es funktioniert und man kriegt überall normale im handel erhältliche ersatzteile ....

aber das ist ja wenn überhaupt mein problem mit persönlichem geshmACK usw


schönes rad leider zu gross wie immer


----------



## Altitude (28. Februar 2010)

stoph

sobald king die neue r45 road-nabe für campy baut gibts nen klassisch eingespeichten laufradsatz, versprochen


----------



## singlestoph (28. Februar 2010)

der paaaassstaber dann wahrscheinlich nicht zu klemme und stoiersatz


----------



## el saltamontes (28. Februar 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> stoph
> 
> sobald king die neue r45 road-nabe für campy baut gibts nen klassisch eingespeichten laufradsatz, versprochen



bei mir auch 

Aspire hat sie schon...

btw - mein erster rahmen sah von den gravuren so aus wie deiner... leider ist eine klebstelle aufgegangen, wurde anstandslos gegen das neue modell von merlin ausgetauscht. will nicht schwarzmalen, aber einfach mal checken ist sicher nicht schlecht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (1. März 2010)

danke für den tipp - ich werd die klebestellen mal im Auge behalten...


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> danke für den tipp



Ich such allerdings auch das Champy Hinterrad....


----------



## Altitude (1. März 2010)

gibts vorerst nicht lt. CK


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. März 2010)

@ hoeckle: Massenmäßig ist wohl immer noch mehr Ti als CFK dran, oder? 

Schick, schick! 
Ich werfe mal tune Spanner in den Raum, und zwar in schwarz... Grün an Titan sieht zwar geil aus, aber in Kombi mit dem Carbon gefiele mir ein komplett schwarz/Titan-farbenes Outfit am besten!


----------



## Altitude (1. März 2010)

von tune kommt mir nix ans rad...

die sattelklemmung mach ich schwarz, aber die grünen schnellspanner und der grüne king bleibt - basta!


----------



## singlestoph (1. März 2010)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> bei mir auch
> 
> Aspire hat sie schon...
> 
> btw - mein erster rahmen sah von den gravuren so aus wie deiner... leider ist eine klebstelle aufgegangen, wurde anstandslos gegen das neue modell von merlin ausgetauscht. will nicht schwarzmalen, aber einfach mal checken ist sicher nicht schlecht...




da war doch einer zu faul das zu kurz abgesägte plastikrohr nochmals .....


----------



## shutupandride (2. März 2010)

el saltamontes schrieb:


> bei mir auch



mann, was für ein supergau!!!
da bleib ich lieber bei volltitan.
ansonsten schickes rad, wenn auch nix für mich.


----------



## Altitude (2. März 2010)

na ja, muss  ja net bei jedem Cielo passieren - meine Klebestellen schauen alles ganz gut und fest aus...

harren wir der Dinge, die da kommen...


----------



## el saltamontes (2. März 2010)

so ist es! ich seh das jetzt auch nicht so tragisch, zumal der rahmen ja ohne mätzchen (gegen ein neueres modell) ausgetauscht wurde. bin sicherlich 200km mit dem ding gefahren, ohne was  zu merken - aufgefallen ists mir erst beim putzen


----------



## shutupandride (2. März 2010)

nach 200km RR putzt du es schon???
geil, ich bring dir demnächst mal meinen fuhrpark vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stelviocube (2. März 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> danke für den tipp - ich werd die klebestellen mal im Auge behalten...


 
und auch schöndrauf achten das die gedehnten Steuerrohre nicht reißen.


----------



## Altitude (2. März 2010)

...und auf

sonstige Risse
tiefe Kratzer im Plastik
Ölflecken auf der Strecke
Gegenverkehr
Bananenschalen
Hundelosung
usw.

achten... 

Danke für die Tips


----------



## shutupandride (2. März 2010)




----------



## magas (2. März 2010)

das Serotta ist der Oberhammer, da passt einfach alles - filigraner Rahmen & Gabel, die Kurbel und die Pedale, die zarten Laufräder, cool - Danke !


----------



## elrond (2. März 2010)

das Serotta ist in der Tat der Hammer, aber das ist doch das Rad von T. V.. Hat er es etwa verkauft??????


----------



## shutupandride (2. März 2010)

elrond schrieb:


> das Serotta ist in der Tat der Hammer, aber das ist doch das Rad von T. V.. Hat er es etwa verkauft??????



leider nicht meins, habe ich im netz entdeckt.
wenn jmd den tv kennt (oder sonstwen der ein legend ti VOLLTITAN mit geradem 56er oberrohr hat) und der es verkaufen will, UNBEDINGT bei mir melden.
bis dahin träume ich davon...


----------



## cluso (2. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> (oder sonstwen der ein legend ti VOLLTITAN mit geradem 56er oberrohr hat) und der es verkaufen will, UNBEDINGT bei mir melden.
> bis dahin träume ich davon...





dream a little dream...


----------



## Altitude (3. März 2010)

das rote Serotta ist a draum


----------



## jörgl (3. März 2010)

Der Serotta-Traum gehört dem User Rocky-Socks....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky-socks (3. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> leider nicht meins, habe ich im netz entdeckt.
> wenn jmd den tv kennt (oder sonstwen der ein legend ti VOLLTITAN mit geradem 56er oberrohr hat) und der es verkaufen will, UNBEDINGT bei mir melden.
> bis dahin träume ich davon...



hilft leider nichts, mein serotta ist ein 57er rahmen!!!


----------



## jörgl (3. März 2010)

Das ist eines der ganz ganz wenigen Räder, bei denen ich vor Neid platze.....


----------



## kona86 (3. März 2010)

Alter Schwede! FETT!
Ich hoffe dir Flaschenhalber sind aus TI!


----------



## Don Trailo (3. März 2010)

zeitlos edel und elegant mit einer prise understatement
genau so sollten rennräder aus titan aussehen


----------



## nebeljäger (3. März 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> Das ist eines der ganz ganz wenigen Räder, bei denen ich vor Neid platze.....



geht mir gleich ....


----------



## versus (4. März 2010)

rocky-socks schrieb:


> hilft leider nichts, mein serotta ist ein 57er rahmen!!!



 sehr geil!!! vor allem könnte das einige fragen lösen die ich mir beim (wieder)aufbau meines serottas stelle: mischungsverhältnis schwarz / silber poliert / titan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (4. März 2010)

rocky-socks schrieb:


> hilft leider nichts, mein serotta ist ein 57er rahmen!!!



whoooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!
WIRF IHN ZU POTEN, DEN PURCHEN!
...und ich krieg sodann sein rad! 
...
rot passt augenscheinlich sehr gut zu titan und schwarz.
dunkelgrün oder dunkelblau würde sicher ähnlich gut aussehen.
maximaler Respekt nochmals!


----------



## shutupandride (4. März 2010)

@rockyrocks: hat das legend ti ein 1" steuerohr?
                   Danke!


----------



## versus (4. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @rockyrocks: hat das legend ti ein 1" steuerohr?
> Danke!



ich darf vorgreifen: ja.


----------



## versus (4. März 2010)

rocky-socks schrieb:


>



habe eben "ganz inspiriert" mal bei seven nach dem vorbau geschaut:

         

dass das eine recht exklusive geschichte ist, weiss ich ja, aber die sind wirklich nicht ganz knusper!

fast doppelt so viel wie für einen moots


----------



## cluso (4. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ich darf vorgreifen: ja.



Man beachte auch die Gabel. 

Vermutlich eine der besten die je gebaut wurde.




Spitzenrad und die Campakurbel passt besser als die Topline.


----------



## rocky-socks (4. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @rockyrocks: hat das legend ti ein 1" steuerohr?
> Danke!



hat er, richtig.
meine suche beschränkte sich ausschliesslich auf rahmen mit 1"-steuerrohr,
da ich ja schon eine gebrauchte f1-gabel auf lager hatte.
persönlich find ich harmonieren bei den rahmen mit dem "dünnen" steuerrohr
die rohrproportionen am besten. 
den serotta hab ich im serotta-forum gefunden und gekauft.
hab wirklich sehr lange überlegt, ob ich mir den roten rahmen überhaupt
kaufen soll, die farbe hat mich auf den bildern, die mir der verkäufer per 
mail hat zukommen lassen, nicht sonderlich angesprochen.
gut, dachte ich, lass den erst mal ankommen, lackieren kann man den
bei uns ja auch. als ich dann aber das paket geöffnet hab und den rahmen
in augenschein nahm war für mich klar, dass das rot definitiv bleibt.
du hast recht, blau (big-boy-blue) und dunkelgrün (forrest-green) kommen
auch gut und sind superschöne farben. 
was die suche dann aber noch deutlich verlängern kann, wenn´s eine bestimmte farbe sein soll. 
einen rahmen in der farbe, die ich nach wie vor bevorzugen würde, hab 
ich bis heute immer noch nicht gefunden. und ich suche schon seit
sechs jahren danach!!!
find ich einen, dann kannst den roten natürlich gerne haben.
ich wüsste evtl. schon noch jemanden, der den gleichen rahmen wie
ich, nur in einer anderen farbe, haben könnte.
ist auch ein 57er mit standard-geo, also kein custom.
kommt dann halt auch aus den usa, da ist das angebot an gebrauchten 
etwas besser als hier.
bei interesse -> PN


----------



## rocky-socks (4. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Man beachte auch die Gabel.
> 
> Vermutlich eine der besten die je gebaut wurde.
> 
> ...



genau, wer die mal in den händen hatte, der weis das!!! 





versus schrieb:


> habe eben "ganz inspiriert" mal bei seven nach dem vorbau geschaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



solche vorbauten findet man nur noch gebraucht, neuware mit
1"-schaftklemmung und integ. 26mm-lenkerklemmung macht seven 
vermutlich nicht mehr, und wenn, dann wird´s teuer.
aber bei custom ist moots auch kein discounter!!!


----------



## jörgl (4. März 2010)

rocky-socks schrieb:


> ich wüsste evtl. schon noch jemanden, der den gleichen rahmen wie
> ich, nur in einer anderen farbe, haben könnte.
> ist auch ein 57er mit standard-geo, also kein custom.
> kommt dann halt auch aus den usa, da ist das angebot an gebrauchten
> ...



 Whhieso '_hechel_' sagts Du mir das _'nach-Luft-schnapp_' nicht früher '_röchel_'....


----------



## cluso (4. März 2010)

Die Gabel könnte aber auch 200gr leichter sein... 




rocky-socks schrieb:


> den serotta hab ich im serotta-forum gefunden und gekauft.




Ein sehr guter Anlaufpunkt wenn man in der Richtung was sucht, oder eben Ebay.com oder mein Tipp Ebay.co.uk  .


----------



## shutupandride (4. März 2010)

@cluso: 
bei ebay uk hab ich ganz selten mal serottas gesehen
@rocky-socks:
ich glaub im serotta forum meld ich mich mal an...
57er ist zu lang für mich, bin (leider) ein ziemlicher geometrie-perfektionist.
trotzdem danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (4. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


>



Sehr geiles Serotta. Respekt.

Welche Kurbel ist das denn auf dem Bild? Auf den nachfolgenden Bilder ist eine andere dran (wohl Shimano).

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## shutupandride (4. März 2010)

@timax
laut herrn cluso ist erstere topline, auf der mit dem oberpfälzischen tümpel campa

@alle freunde der F1 Gabel
was ist so speziell an der???
stelle mir auch eine kocmo cool daran vor.
ja, schlagt auf mich ein!!!

@rocky-socks
shit, du hast mich echt angefixt mit dem rad, ich muss es mir wieder und wieder anschauen und sabbeln.
unfassbar für einen (wenigstens dem alter nach) erwachsenen menschen...


----------



## elrond (4. März 2010)

@ T.V. warum hast du denn die Topline durch die Campa ersetzt?
War die dann doch zu weich? Ich hab an meinem Moots ja auch die Campa aber die (nicht vorhandene) Polierqualität kotzt mich zusehends an und so eine Topline, PBT oder Tune gibt's ja von Zeit auch mal recht günstig bei ebay...
P.S.: Wäre die DA 7800 nur ein wenig zierlicher, ich hätte sie schon lange verbaut...


----------



## cluso (4. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @alle freunde der F1 Gabel
> was ist so speziell an der???
> 
> @rocky-socks
> ...



Die F1 fährt sich einfach traumhaft. Komfortabel aber auch stabil genug.
Problem ist nur das die fast 700gr wiegt. Aber sie hat titanausfallenden und es gab sogar ne Version mit Titanschaft..

Meld dich im Serottaforum an. Aber Erschrick nicht die meisten Aufbauten sind.. äh...sehr amerikanisch..bzw. furchtbar.

Zur Zeit ist wohl kein Legend drin.



elrond schrieb:


> P.S.: Wäre die DA 7800 nur ein wenig zierlicher, ich hätte sie schon lange verbaut...



Salü Meister,

ist die 7700er oder 74er Dura-Ace keine Alternative?

Grüße

C.


----------



## jörgl (4. März 2010)

elrond schrieb:


> @ T.V. warum hast du denn die Topline durch die Campa ersetzt?
> War die dann doch zu weich? Ich hab an meinem Moots ja auch die Campa aber die (nicht vorhandene) Qualität kotzt mich zusehends an und so eine Topline, PBT oder Tune gibt's ja von Zeit auch mal recht günstig bei ebay...
> P.S.: Wäre die DA 7800 nur ein wenig zierlicher, ich hätte sie schon lange verbaut...



7700er Dura-Ace hätte ich, wie Cluso bereits anmerkte, auch vorgeschlagen. Und das mit der Qualität kann ich nur bestätigen. Meine Record-Ergopower klackern jedesmal billigst, wenn man die Bremse zieht. Im Detail liegen qualitativ zwischen der 7800er Dura-Ace und der 2007er Record Welten...trotzdem mag ich die Campagnolo-Gruppe, auch weil sie mit der BB7 besser harmoniert.

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/587752]
	
[/URL]


----------



## elrond (4. März 2010)

jörgl schrieb:


> 7700er Dura-Ace hätte ich, wie Cluso bereits anmerkte, auch vorgeschlagen. Und das mit der Qualität kann ich nur bestätigen. Meine Record-Ergopower klackern jedesmal billigst, wenn man die Bremse zieht. Im Detail liegen qualitativ zwischen der 7800er Dura-Ace und der 2007er Record Welten...trotzdem mag ich die Campagnolo-Gruppe, auch weil sie mit der BB7 besser harmoniert.



Servus, hatte "Polier" vorher vergessen, ansonsten kann ich mich über die Campa Qualität nicht beschweren, Klappern hatte ich zuletzt bei 105er STIs.  Hat die 7700 nicht so blöd dunkel eloxierte Kettenblätter? Wenn dann muß alles blinken und glitzern wie ne Bordelltür*.  Und wenn ich mir erst neue Kettenblätter kaufen muß, kann ich auch gleich zu Tune und Konsorten greifen - macht dann den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett... Kriegen wir jetzt Haue weil wir so was in der Galerie posten? 
* aus: Mein Name ist Nobody


----------



## cluso (4. März 2010)

elrond schrieb:


> Wenn dann muß alles blinken und glitzern wie ne Bordelltür*.  Und wenn ich mir erst neue Kettenblätter kaufen muß, kann ich auch gleich zu Tune und Konsorten greifen - macht dann den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett...



Ach?! Anspruchsvoll ist der Herr auch noch.



Und Ja wir werden Ärger kriegen vom Don.
Ich verzieh mich schon mal...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. März 2010)

bin hier eigentlich nur leserund ab und an ne meinung über ein gümmelervelo


----------



## singlestoph (4. März 2010)

sowas auch lakiert aber anders in 57cm könnt ich vielleicht auftreiben, weiss aber nicht obs inzwischen verkauft ist

das hier auf dem bild ist verkauft ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (4. März 2010)

zur kurbeldiskusion 


ich find all die tune pfc pfgnnnzdinger bähhh
da kann man schon beim draufgucken ,,, naja

aber steif müssten kurbeln ja eigentlich sowieso erst dann sein wenn auch rahmen, tretlager (zb aus stahl statt titan) UND Laufräder steif sind ...


sonst gefällt mir noch die shimano 7410 aus der 8fach dura ace gut
die ist auch leichter als die 7700 und hält auch wirklich ....


----------



## nebeljäger (4. März 2010)

elrond schrieb:


> ....Kriegen wir jetzt Haue weil wir so was in der Galerie posten?





			
				Cluso schrieb:
			
		

> Und Ja wir werden Ärger kriegen vom Don.
> Ich verzieh mich schon mal...



hei, das ist mein Thread, da hat Don nix zu melden....

und diskutieren ist hier erlaubt, wenns nicht gerade seitenlang wird


----------



## elrond (4. März 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hei, das ist mein Thread, da hat Don nix zu melden....
> 
> und diskutieren ist hier erlaubt, wenns nicht gerade seitenlang wird


O.k. dann nur noch eines


cluso schrieb:


> ...
> Salü Meister,
> 
> ist die 7700er oder 74er Dura-Ace keine Alternative?
> ...



Dann kann ich auch gleich zur C-Record greifen die das ganze Japan Gelumpe locker in den Schatten stellt.  

Edith: Wenn ich das Bild von Singlestoph anschaue bringt mich ne DA auch nicht wirklich weiter, müßte dann wohl schon 25 Jahre Jubi Kurbel sein...


----------



## singlestoph (4. März 2010)

so?

ist aber immer noch 7700 

Ti Innenlager  machts vielleicht noch spannend

so ist aber schlechtes bild


----------



## singlestoph (4. März 2010)

noch eins für Geniesser


----------



## shutupandride (5. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Die F1 fährt sich einfach traumhaft. Komfortabel aber auch stabil genug.
> Problem ist nur das die fast 700gr wiegt. Aber sie hat titanausfallenden und es gab sogar ne Version mit Titanschaft..



aha, danke für die antwort.
sie passt auf jeden fall optisch sehr gut zu einem zölligen rahmen.

@jörgl:
habe bisher immer gehört, dass die ergopower nicht mit der bb7 funktioniert, sondern nur mit shimano/sram. 
aber gut zu hören, mein disccross-hirngespinst wird so erneut wiederbelebt.
shimano kommt mir nicht ans crossrad, die sollen weiter angeln bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. März 2010)

es gibt wieder mal ein PissOff von PhilWood - made bei IF - leider ein Fixie

http://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/independent-fabrication-phil-wood-40th-anniversary-track-bike.jpg

http://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/independent-fabrication-phil-wood-40th-anniversary-track-bike-1.jpg

http://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/independent-fabrication-phil-wood-40th-anniversary-track-bike-2.jpg

http://***************/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/independent-fabrication-phil-wood-40th-anniversary-track-bike-5.jpg


----------



## nebeljäger (5. März 2010)

naja, alles von Edge passt da gar nicht....

Laufräder, Lenker und Gabel stimmen, aber der klotzige Vorbau und die Sattelstütze wie die wohl bei einem zierlicheren Sattel aussehen wird...

die Schweissnähte hauen mich nicht gerade aus den Socken...


----------



## Ti-Max (5. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @timax
> laut herrn cluso ist erstere topline, auf der mit dem oberpfälzischen tümpel campa



Danke,

auf Campa hätte ich in Anbetracht der restlichen Ausstattung auch selbst kommen können, war aber von dem Rad wohl leicht benebelt.

Topline habe ich noch nie gehört. Ist die Firma noch aktuell oder schon retro?

Danke und Gruß Thorsten


----------



## versus (5. März 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Topline habe ich noch nie gehört. Ist die Firma noch aktuell oder schon retro?



geht mir genauso. klingt eigentlich nach fahrradzubehör aus dem baumarkt


----------



## Ti-Max (5. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> geht mir genauso. klingt eigentlich nach fahrradzubehör aus dem baumarkt



Obwohl, wenn Zubehör aus dem Baumarkt stets optisch so gut aussieht, würde ich dort öfters mal shoppen gehen


----------



## rocky-socks (5. März 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> auf Campa hätte ich in Anbetracht der restlichen Ausstattung auch selbst kommen können, war aber von dem Rad wohl leicht benebelt.
> 
> ...



hier ein link: http://www.bikepro.com/products/cranks/topline.html
die kurbel samt kettenblätter hab ich noch hier bei mir liegen.
also wenn die jemand haben will -> PN


----------



## Altitude (5. März 2010)

könnt ihr mal aufhören lauter geile serottas zu posten - mein "haben will"-instinkt treibt mich noch in den waaaahnsinn - ich brauch doch mein geld für kinderzimmer, kinderwagen und singletrailer...


----------



## drinkandbike (5. März 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> - ich brauch doch mein geld für kinderzimmer, kinderwagen und singletrailer...



ich könnte einen Kinder Kaufladen beisteuern (aus Holz)


----------



## Altitude (5. März 2010)

gibts sowas aus titan?


----------



## drinkandbike (5. März 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> gibts sowas aus titan?



falls der Hinterbau meines Moots Rahmens nicht ersetzt wird ja! Dann stampf ich den Hauptrahmen ein und bau dir daraus was für die Kids 

...und nun wieder mehr Bilder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (5. März 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> auf Campa hätte ich in Anbetracht der restlichen Ausstattung auch selbst kommen können, war aber von dem Rad wohl leicht benebelt.
> 
> ...



topline (pbc,... und ähnliche kurbeln) gabs mal mitte der 90er (glaub ich). 
meins wärs nicht, dann lieber campa.


----------



## versus (9. März 2010)

die ti quote bei uns hat sich gestern wieder erhöht, auch wenn man es zunächst nicht sieht. das bild stammt aus der anzeige - bessere kommen noch


----------



## hoeckle (9. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> die ti quote bei uns hat sich gestern wieder erhöht, auch wenn man es zunächst nicht sieht. das bild stammt aus der anzeige - bessere kommen noch


 
da war sie aber hartnäckig....  ist bei dir aber auch auch offene türen einrennen...


----------



## jörgl (9. März 2010)

Hat sich erledigt.... Danke.


----------



## versus (10. März 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> da war sie aber hartnäckig....  ist bei dir aber auch auch offene türen einrennen...



 stimmt! andersrum war es aber auch nicht schwer sie von einem ti-renner zu überzeugen, wenn da celeste drüber ist. der lack (perlmutt-effekt-celeste) ist echt der hammer.
leider habe ich momentan ausser dem sattel noch tuningverbot, aber das kommt schon noch 



jörgl schrieb:


> Was kann man für folgendes Rad noch verlangen? Ob es verkauft wird steht noch nicht fest, hängt auch vom möglichen Verkaufserlös ab. Ein Verkauf in Einzelteilen bringt sicherlich mehr, dazu fehlt mir aber Zeit (und auch die Motivation).



 ich glaube die frage kann und will dir hier keiner so recht beantworten. 
üblicherweise würde ich so rechnen:
rahmen: neupreis x 0.75
teile: neupreis x 0.5 - 0.75 je nach zustand

bei DIESEM rad habe ich allerdings zweifel, ob der so errechnete preis für dich UND den käufer akzeptabel wäre. du hättest massiven wertverlust und der käufer müsste immer noch recht tief in die tasche greifen, deshalb: 

willst du nicht lieber nach einer grösseren wohnung/haus suchen???


----------



## Don Trailo (10. März 2010)

tolles rad für deine liebste( 2 beinerin)
habe ja im winter auch ein binachi celeste aber in accaio für ne freundin umgebaut...... fährt auch in zureich rum....

und deine worte zum moots-wert  sind treffend


----------



## Jaypeare (12. März 2010)

Ich brauche von der versammelten Stilberatungs-Kompetenz mal eine Typberatung.

Sportlicher Typ aus bestem Hause, ein wenig grau, aber durchtrainiert und rüstig





sucht neue Partnerin, um auch in zukunft stilsicher die Spur zu halten. Die Frage ist nun: Stern oder Blitz? Leicht mollig-übergewichtig, aber mit Stil und Charakter, gegen durchtrainiert-rank:





Konkret: Bin nach längerer Suche nach einer passenden Gabel zu meinem russischen Italo-Renner endlich fündig geworden - und gleich zweimal. jetzt hab ich den Salat, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Die Flash ist mit 580 Gramm (Stahlschaft) nicht eben leicht (obwohl Gewichtsrekorde nicht das primäre Ziel dieses Rades sind), im Detail aber schöner ("eingraviertes" Kleeblatt). Die Star ist mit rund 400 Gramm schön leicht, allerdings verwechselbare Dutzendware, wenn man sich die Aufkleber wegdenkt. Farblich exakt passend ist leider keine von beiden, die weiße Schrift der Star würde die Schriftzüge von Vorbau, SaStü und Kurbel aufgreifen, das goldgelb der Flash ist deutlich dunkler als das gelb der Rahmendecals, passt dafür aber ganz gut zu den goldenen Details.

Technisch ist die Star natürlich die bessere Gabel, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Kombination 1"-Titan-Steuerrohr + Carbonschaft + 75 Kilo "nacktes" Fahrergewicht eine gute Idee ist - vom Stahlschaft würde ich naiv eine höhere Steifigkeit erwarten.


----------



## cluso (12. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich brauche von der versammelten Stilberatungs-Kompetenz mal eine Typberatung.



Würde die Gabel sowieso, sofern möglich, soweit als möglich von den Aufklebern befreien. Eigentlich sollte der Rahmen der STAR sein, die Gabel sollte nicht zu sehr reinFLASHen.


----------



## Jaypeare (12. März 2010)

Gutes Stichwort. Hatte schon mal darüber nachgedacht, ebenso über die Entfernung der Schriftzüge auf dem Hinterbau, die Sattelstütze und den Vorbau (mittlerweile alter Ritchey 1", schick, aber mit RIESIGEM Ritchey-Schriftzug) würde ich auch gerne cleanen. Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie man das am besten macht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (12. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort. Hatte schon mal darüber nachgedacht, ebenso über die Entfernung der Schriftzüge auf dem Hinterbau, die Sattelstütze und den Vorbau (mittlerweile alter Ritchey 1", schick, aber mit RIESIGEM Ritchey-Schriftzug) würde ich auch gerne cleanen. Hat jemand nen Tipp, wie man das am besten macht?



Stütze und Vorbau sind Alu?

Hinterbau würde ich ehrlichgesagt lassen.


----------



## Jaypeare (12. März 2010)

Stütze ist eine Ritchey Pro Carbon. Vorbau ist aus Alu, schwarz eloxiert und vermutlich bedruckt:


----------



## elrond (12. März 2010)

Die Star ist die schönste jemals gebaute Carbongabel und damit ist auch deine Frage beantwortet. Der weiße Schriftzug ist natürlich blöd, da hilft nur abschleifen oder besser dem Rahmen (aber die sind vermutlich auch überlackiert) weiße Decals spendieren. Bin kein so Fan von diesem gelb-schwarz auf  Titan.


----------



## Nordpol (13. März 2010)

> Die Flash ist mit 580 Gramm (Stahlschaft) nicht eben leicht (obwohl Gewichtsrekorde nicht das primäre Ziel dieses Rades sind), im Detail aber schöner ("eingraviertes" Kleeblatt). Die Star ist mit rund 400 Gramm schön leicht, allerdings verwechselbare Dutzendware, wenn man sich die Aufkleber wegdenkt. Farblich exakt passend ist leider keine von beiden, die weiße Schrift der Star würde die Schriftzüge von Vorbau, SaStü und Kurbel aufgreifen, das goldgelb der Flash ist deutlich dunkler als das gelb der Rahmendecals, passt dafür aber ganz gut zu den goldenen Details.
> 
> Technisch ist die Star natürlich die bessere Gabel, allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob die Kombination 1"-Titan-Steuerrohr + Carbonschaft + 75 Kilo "nacktes" Fahrergewicht eine gute Idee ist - vom Stahlschaft würde ich naiv eine höhere Steifigkeit erwarten.


 
beide mal montieren und fahren, die bessere bleibt dran...


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich brauche von der versammelten Stilberatungs-Kompetenz mal eine Typberatung.





Jaypeare schrieb:


> Mir ist bewusst, dass du diese Einlassung für nötig halten dürftest. Dennoch muss ich sagen, dass mir derartige Empfindlichkeiten vollkommen egal sind.



Irgendwie passt Dein Zitat auch in den in Rede stehenden Zusammenhang ganz vorzüglich.


----------



## Altitude (13. März 2010)

ich würd die Flash reinmachen - mit Decals drauf - so wurde das CT 1 damals auch verkauft -> sieht am klassischten aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (13. März 2010)

passen denn die gelbtöne zueinander? sieht auf dem bild nicht so aus.

wenn ja, würde ich auch die flash verbauen!


----------



## Jaypeare (13. März 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> beide mal montieren und fahren, die bessere bleibt dran...



Immer diese widerlich rational-trockenen Vernunftmenschen. 

Hast natürlich Recht, so und nicht anders wirds gemacht.

@versus: Nein, passen nicht zusammen. Beißen sich zwar nicht, aber die Gabeldecals sind eher goldgelb, die Rahmendecals sind deutlich heller, eher sonnengelb.


----------



## singlestoph (13. März 2010)

was genau ist dann an der leichteren gabel besser?

also ich bin meins mit der stahlschaftgabel gefahren , funktionierte prima ....


----------



## zingel (13. März 2010)

...das Gewicht!


----------



## singlestoph (13. März 2010)

ahhhhhh

aber da steht aber was von technisch



> Technisch ist die Star natürlich die bessere Gabel



man kann sicher technisch

ob aber 1" in carbon technisch schlau ist .... es gibt sicher gute gabeln die das können (ich hoff mal für colnago dass die gutes zeux bauen oder lassen und nicht einfach nur billig zukaufen ...) aber durchgesetzt hat sich das ja nicht bis jetzt


----------



## shutupandride (13. März 2010)

bau die flash rein, sieht einfach cool aus mit dem kleeblatt.
und auf die 180g mehrgewicht ist doch geschissen.


----------



## Jaypeare (13. März 2010)

Danke für alle Antworten. Nachdem ich beide Gabeln mal rangesteckt hatte, fand ich die Flash rein optisch auch besser passend. Die endgültige Entscheidung wird aber aufgrund des Fahreindrucks fallen.

Das Gewicht ist wirklich nicht entscheidend, da müsste ich noch bei ganz anderen Dingen (Rahmen > 1,5 Kilo, LRS > 1,8 Kilo etc.) zuerst anfangen. 



singlestoph schrieb:


> ob aber 1" in carbon technisch schlau ist .... es gibt sicher gute gabeln die das können (ich hoff mal für colnago dass die gutes zeux bauen oder lassen und nicht einfach nur billig zukaufen ...) aber durchgesetzt hat sich das ja nicht bis jetzt



Gut, da kann man sicher drüber streiten. Die Wandstärke des Carbonschaftes ist enorm, halten sollte der. Die Steifigkeit ist das, worüber ich mir Sorgen mache. Auch darüber kann man diskutieren, aber ich finde eine flatternde Front bergab nicht schön . Der Stahlschaft kann dafür rosten...


----------



## singlestoph (17. März 2010)

würde mir ja eigentlich passen ....

vielleicht fahr ich mal damit aber dann muss es wieder weg 

8-10rennräder brauch nich mal ich


----------



## Don Trailo (17. März 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> würde mir ja eigentlich passen ....
> 
> vielleicht fahr ich mal damit aber dann muss es wieder weg
> 
> 8-10rennräder brauch nich mal ich




 tja stohpel, dann verkaufe doch die anderen 6 räder und behalte auch diesses legend


----------



## shutupandride (17. März 2010)

@SINGLESTOPH:
ist das legend ein 560 x 560???
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (17. März 2010)

stoph, der ist wunderschön - nachdem meine medikamentierung neu eingestellt wurde kann ich das jetzt sagen, ohne es gleich kaufen zu wollen...






























...575er oberrohr zufällig?


----------



## shutupandride (17. März 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> wanted: singletrailer



http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...smann+singletrailer&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## versus (17. März 2010)

ähm. da hat  *J E M A N D*  vorkaufsrecht und dieser jemand wird da wohl auch gebrauch davon machen, gell herr stoph?!


----------



## Altitude (17. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> http://shop.ebay.de/?_from=R40&_trk...smann+singletrailer&_sacat=See-All-Categories



vergelts gott - aus dem aus närmberch bin ich schon dran, irgendwie...


----------



## Don Trailo (17. März 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> stoph, der ist wunderschön - nachdem meine medikamentierung neu eingestellt wurde kann ich das jetzt sagen, ohne es gleich kaufen zu wollen...
> ...575er oberrohr zufällig?






 nur noch mehr radfahren und du bekommst es im griff


----------



## singlestoph (17. März 2010)

na dann zerkauft an den herrn mit der wilden frisur

56x56cm


----------



## singlestoph (17. März 2010)

wenn der verkauf abgweickelt ist such ich noch mehr
sonst hätt ich noch stahl und plastikcolnagos in 56 und 54


----------



## cluso (17. März 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wenn der verkauf abgweickelt ist such ich noch mehr
> sonst hätt ich noch stahl und *plastikcolnagos* in 56 und 54



Tönt doch auch interessant. 


Das Legend ist...äh..nicht schlecht ums mal schwäbisch zu sagen. 


Viel Spaß dem neuen Besitzer.


----------



## shutupandride (17. März 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> na dann zerkauft an den herrn mit der wilden frisur
> 
> 56x56cm



dafür kriegst du eine pm du hund!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (17. März 2010)

Titan lackiert.....

http://sveltecycles.blogspot.com/2010/03/gaulzetti-cicli-corsa-titanio-xxx.html


*njam* *njam*


----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ähm. da hat *J E M A N D* vorkaufsrecht und dieser jemand wird da wohl auch gebrauch davon machen, gell herr stoph?!


 

wie jetzt, du hast doch schon einen... egal mir leider zu klein  - sonst würde ich unmoralisch werden...


----------



## kona86 (17. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Titan lackiert.....
> 
> http://sveltecycles.blogspot.com/2010/03/gaulzetti-cicli-corsa-titanio-xxx.html
> 
> ...



Understatement pur!


----------



## versus (17. März 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> wie jetzt, du hast doch schon einen... egal mir leider zu klein  - sonst würde ich unmoralisch werden...



ich denke 56 könnte mir noch etwas besser passen! 
ein 57er würde dann aber zum verkauf stehen


----------



## versus (17. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> dafür kriegst du eine pm du hund!!!



allfällige beschwerden können gerne an mich gerichtet werden


----------



## shutupandride (17. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> allfällige beschwerden können gerne an mich gerichtet werden



serotta ist doch was für fette zahnärzte und rechtsanwälte.
wahre männer fahren gt.
also aus dem feld, das legend ist mein!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ich denke 56 könnte mir noch etwas besser passen!
> ein 57er würde dann aber zum verkauf stehen


 
fett ist er - nur halt baugestalter...
aber 57 ist immer noch zu wenig. bei dem stahl fahre ich die stütze am limit und das ist größer


----------



## versus (17. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> serotta ist doch was für fette zahnärzte und rechtsanwälte.
> wahre männer fahren gt.
> also aus dem feld, das legend ist mein!!!



du verwechsest da nicht zufällig was mit klein? 

öhm mist, da würde ich dann ja auch reinpassen


----------



## versus (17. März 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> fett ist er - nur halt baugestalter...
> aber 57 ist immer noch zu wenig. bei dem stahl fahre ich die stütze am limit und das ist größer



suchst du streit, oder haben dich die kinder geärgert, spargeltarzan?


----------



## hoeckle (17. März 2010)

windschnittig volker, windschnittig


----------



## versus (17. März 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> windschnittig volker, windschnittig



 gerne und prost


----------



## shutupandride (17. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> du verwechsest da nicht zufällig was mit klein?
> 
> öhm mist, da würde ich dann ja auch reinpassen



na das klein ist doch auch prächtig
da brauchts doch wahrlich kein serotta!


----------



## Altitude (17. März 2010)

bauxit ist halt kein didan...


----------



## singlestoph (18. März 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> tja stohpel, dann verkaufe doch die anderen 6 räder und behalte auch diesses legend



jagenau

ich hab heute mal das hier bewegt






jetzt in compact für altes mann


----------



## versus (18. März 2010)

das wunderschöne legend hat ein neues zuhause und wird zeitnah von dreifachkurbel/-schaltwerk, sattel/-stütze und dem os-lenker/vorbau gelumpe befreit 

b.t.w. steht dann auch ein legend ti in 57L zum verkauf - frisch glassperlgestrahlt


----------



## shutupandride (18. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> das wunderschöne legend hat ein neues zuhause und wird zeitnah von dreifachkurbel/-schaltwerk, sattel/-stütze und dem os-lenker/vorbau gelumpe befreit



DU CHUFT!!! 
stoph: das ritchey wäre evtl auch einen gedanken wert, 560 oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (18. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> DU CHUFT!!!
> stoph: das ritchey wäre evtl auch einen gedanken wert, 560 oberrohr?




Hmm, bei allem Respekt vor Ritchey und Stoph, aber das Rad als Ersatz für ein Gefährt aus Titan? Nee das geht gar nicht.


----------



## versus (18. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> DU CHUFT!!!







shutupandride schrieb:


> stoph: das ritchey wäre evtl auch einen gedanken wert, 560 oberrohr?



das ist wirklich ein sehr geiles rad!


----------



## shutupandride (18. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Hmm, bei allem Respekt vor Ritchey und Stoph, aber das Rad als Ersatz für ein Gefährt aus Titan? Nee das geht gar nicht.



jaja, ich weiß.
rational gesehen ist das rad natürlich nicht ganz so geil.
(sehr wahrscheinlich aus japan, aber bei verkauf mit 300%igem ritchey "handmade-by-tom"-aufschlag, blablabla).
... aber der mensch besteht nicht nur aus rationalität.
und auf der anderen ebene sprechen mich oldschool-ritcheys meistens an.


----------



## cluso (18. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> jaja, ich weiß.
> rational gesehen ist das rad natürlich nicht ganz so geil.
> (sehr wahrscheinlich aus japan, aber bei verkauf mit 300%igem ritchey "handmade-by-tom"-aufschlag, blablabla).
> ... aber der mensch besteht *nicht nur aus rationalität*.
> und auf der anderen ebene sprechen mich oldschool-ritcheys meistens an.



Versteh halt dein plötzlichen "Schwenk" nicht.

(Ein bisschen Geduld, Ebays absuchen, die Kriegskasse gefüllt halten und du wirst auch fündig werden)  .


----------



## versus (18. März 2010)

völlig müssig die diskussion. stoph wird das ritchey eh nicht verkaufen.

ausserdem ist es in meinen augen nicht so abwegig parallel über einen titanrahmen und einen feinen fillet brazed stahlrahmen nachzudenken. wer sagte noch gleich: "stahl ist das neue titan"?
john wayne meine ich ;-)


----------



## Altitude (18. März 2010)

erinnert mich an meine Strategie = Merlin Cielo


----------



## shutupandride (18. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Versteh halt dein plötzlichen "Schwenk" nicht.
> (Ein bisschen Geduld, Ebays absuchen, die Kriegskasse gefüllt halten und du wirst auch fündig werden)  .



zu verstehen gibts da auch nix.
das legend ti steht als rr nach wie vor an oberster stelle auf meiner liste, spätestens seitdem ich das von rockysocks entdeckt habe...
das heisst aber nicht, dass der "haben-will-effekt" nicht auch auf ein anderes material (STAHL!), ua auch ritchey road logic, scapin S8, gios compact, ... zutrifft. 
ich mag einfach schlanke rahmenrohre, alu und plastik scheiden für wahre liebe aus...
hier zb mein excrosser 



habe ich an einen freund verkauft, er hats restauriert und wills jetzt wieder verkaufen, obwohl er davon begeistert ist.
WARUM???
ein serotta cyclocross titanium ist ihm über den weg spaziert...


----------



## cluso (18. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ausserdem ist es in meinen augen nicht so abwegig parallel über einen titanrahmen und einen feinen fillet brazed stahlrahmen nachzudenken.



Meine Aussage war vielleicht auch der Tatsache geschuldet das ich mit den Ritchey Rahmen nichts anfangen kann. 


@HaltGoschnundradel

Musst dich nicht rechtfertigen.


----------



## singlestoph (18. März 2010)

meiner ist geschweisst

also sowiesonix für habenwollen menschen hier

1600g rahmen 600g gabel also auch nichts für schwere menschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (19. März 2010)

das vordere Laufrad beim roten Ritchey sieht interessant aus...

Rödel-Wesser-Wellen-Speichen, radial mit angeköhrter Nabe?


----------



## shutupandride (19. März 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> das vordere Laufrad beim roten Ritchey sieht interessant aus...
> 
> Rödel-Wesser-Wellen-Speichen, radial mit angeköhrter Nabe?



hi alex.
ja, sind rödelspeichen.
der typ ist rödelspeichen-fetischist, hat sämtliche restbestände von dem alten sack (im knoblauchsland?!) gehortet, bevor der die produktion beendet hat.
der sinn von den dingern hat sich mir irgendwie aber nie erschlossen...


----------



## Altitude (19. März 2010)

steif, geniale dämpfung und ne gewöhnungsbedürftige optik...


----------



## ufp (23. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Ich geh mit und will sehen:


Sehr schön 

So gefällt mir das: Klassische runde Rohre, Klassische Geometrie (kein slopping bei RR  )
und schwarze Anbauteile.
Einzig das weiße Lenkerband ...


----------



## Re-spekt (26. März 2010)

"titan-rennrad-fahrende Mountainbiker"  

das mußte ich 3x lesen - und hab es nicht geglaub - na da hab ich dann doch mal ein Foto gemacht !





(gibts kaum und wenn nur Zufall !! ? - doch gibt es wohl öfter als ich dachte !!)

P.S. ges.Gewicht UCI konforme 6,8 kg (inkl. Pedal (SPD V4 Micro) und 2 Alu Flaschenhalter sowie Computer)


----------



## Don Trailo (26. März 2010)

* damit wir es besser sehen*
 die laufräder finde ich richtig hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (26. März 2010)

Sehr hübsches Litespeed.

Gefällt mir bis auf die vielen Aufkleber sehr gut.
Finde das Rad wirkt dadurch unruhig(er).

Würde zumindest den Litespeedaufkleber am Oberrohr entfernen.
Denke das Rad "gewinnt" dadurch. Und der Rahmen sollte der Blickfang sein.

Gruß

C.


----------



## Re-spekt (26. März 2010)

in der Tat ! 
den 2010 er Decalsatz find ich auch schöner !www.litespeed.com/images/current/bike_pg_sab.jpg

also wenn mir *einer*(Händler / gesponsorter Fahrer / Mitarbeiter / Vertreter) diesen besorgen kann - ich nehm ihn !


----------



## Don Trailo (26. März 2010)

Re-spekt schrieb:


> in der Tat !
> den 2010 er Decalsatz find ich auch schöner !www.litespeed.com/images/current/bike_pg_sab.jpg



kann man sicher für gutes geld kaufen
 ansonsten ebay uk da gibts viele decalmacher für wenig geld
 cheers


----------



## shutupandride (26. März 2010)

die campa hebel sind ein guter anfang.
ansonsten gefallen mir die litespeeds mit den fetten rohren/blechen leider nicht besonders. 
steif + leicht geht mit alu oder carbon sicher besser.


----------



## el saltamontes (26. März 2010)

die thomson stütze am litespeed!?! kann ja eigentlich nur ein aufkleber sein, oder ist mir da was entgangen?

sonst find ichs ziemlich geil!!!

eins noch: felgen aufkleber gefallen mir hier nicht! (hab ich das wirklich gesagt?)


----------



## Jaypeare (27. März 2010)

DamnunHerrn, ich präsentiere die (hoffentlich) letzte Ausbaustufe meines CT1:











Was nur der Austauch einiger weniger Teile werden sollte, endete de facto wieder in einem Komplettumbau . Passende Gabel, neue Kurbel, neuer Vorbau + Lenker. Dann musste ich mich dem kollektiven Druck aus verschiedenen Richtungen (und meiner Neugier) beugen und auf Campa umrüsten, was einen Laufradtausch nach sich zog...

Aber ich denke, so bleibt es erstmal. Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen.


----------



## cluso (27. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> DamnunHerrn, ich präsentiere die (hoffentlich) letzte Ausbaustufe meines CT1:
> 
> Was nur der Austauch einiger weniger Teile werden sollte, endete de facto wieder in einem Komplettumbau . Passende Gabel, neue Kurbel, neuer Vorbau + Lenker. Dann musste ich mich dem kollektiven Druck aus verschiedenen Richtungen (und meiner Neugier) beugen und auf Campa umrüsten, was einen Laufradtausch nach sich zog...
> 
> Aber ich denke, so bleibt es erstmal. Jetzt kann der Sommer kommen.




YEAHHH Baby...


...sehr lecker ...sehr sehr lecker.

Hast du noch Bilder mit nem ruhigeren Hintergrund?

Danke


----------



## singlestoph (27. März 2010)

ich muss trotzdem mal obwohl nur etwas stainless steel am rahmen dran ist

fat tyre road racing ist geil, imfall
nicht das ich jemals von der strasse gerutscht wäre mit 23mm reifen aber mit 35mm panaracer t-serv ( for mess-enger - ist der für unordentlich-enger?? ) hat man zumindest das gefühl man könne in die krve liegen bis der schnellspanner auf dem asphalt kratzt ....






















taiwanstahl und etwas italienplastik, titan ist nur das ritzel
sonst hats nur noch


----------



## Jaypeare (27. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Hast du noch Bilder mit nem ruhigeren Hintergrund?



Im Moment nicht, aber wenn ich morgen wieder auf Arbeit fahre  mach ich welche.

@Stoph: Abgefahrenes Gerät. Der Sinn von SS erschließt sich mir zwar immer noch nicht, aber trotzdem...
Nur der Spacerturm ist unschön.


----------



## singlestoph (27. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> @Stoph: Abgefahrenes Gerät. Der Sinn von SS erschließt sich mir zwar immer noch nicht, aber trotzdem...
> Nur der Spacerturm ist unschön.



der spacerturm wär noch besser wenn die spacer unterschiedlich ausgebleicht wären

die oberrohrlänge passt, die surly crosser sind etwas kompakter gebaut , dh dasoberrohr sitzt etwa 2cm tiefer als sonst, weils crosser, tourenrad usw ist wär der grössere mit 56cm poberrohr definitiv zu lang für mich ...
der lenker ist unten ziemlich breit, darum muss er halt auch noch etwas höher

der sinn von singlespeed?
warum muss man sowas überhaupt wissen

weil wir können ,weils spass macht , we.l man so mehr dinge vom rad abschrauben kann, weils nicht mehr als den einen gang braucht ..... wählen sie isch was aus werter herr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. März 2010)

sehr schönes CT1 und das Surly vom Stoph ist auch nicht ohne...

...ein breiter Frange in sein Merlin vor zwei Tagen in Italy:






(in Fiorenzoula di Focara zwischen Riccione und Pesaro)


----------



## versus (28. März 2010)

schöne bilder mal wieder! vom colnago würde ich mir auch mehr bilder mit weniger gestrüpp im hintergrund und weniger gegenlicht wünschen, weil es nämlich sehr hübsch aussieht. nur der tacx flaschenhalter gefällt mir nicht. wenn schon leicht und unpraktisch, dann lieber gleich tune 

herrn stophs schokotraum ist immer wieder schön und so fotografiert fast noch schöner als in wirklich. von welcher seite bist du den albis hochgestemmt?

das merlin sieht top aus und in aufgebautem zustand stört das steuerrohr auch fast nicht mehr.

wenn das wetter hält, gibts später evtl. auch noch bilder von meiner jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen legend


----------



## zingel (28. März 2010)

so dicke Stophwalzen wären gerade jetzt im Frühling gar nicht mal so schlecht!

aber ich hab mir diesmal vorgenommen die Reifen erst dann zu wechseln, wenn 
mir das Gewebe zuwinkt und das ist bald soweit, aber dann ist Sommer.


----------



## shutupandride (28. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ...wenn das wetter hält, gibts später evtl. auch noch bilder von meiner jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen legend



whuuuuuuaaaaa, du arsch!!!!

ansonsten: klasse bilder von colnago, surly, cielo (+stylishes trikot)


----------



## singlestoph (28. März 2010)

nach ca. 1km schotterweg waren 20mm des reifens staubig am anfang sogar weniger, ich denke mal dass der reifen garnichtsovie schlechter rollt als ein schmaler, er ist nur etwas schwerer


----------



## Jaypeare (28. März 2010)

Es wurden Bilder mit neutralem Hintergrund gewünscht.


----------



## shutupandride (28. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Es wurden Bilder mit neutralem Hintergrund gewünscht.



bitte schmeiß den assi-ritchey-comp-vorbau raus,
ansonsten: tutto bene.


----------



## Jaypeare (28. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> bitte schmeiß den assi-ritchey-comp-vorbau raus,
> ansonsten: tutto bene.



Nein. Das ist nach zig Versuchen der erste Vorbau, der optisch nicht zu wuchtig wirkt und mit dem ich den Steuersatz dauerhaft spielfrei eingestellt bekommen habe (ist mit 1" Klemmung, alle Lösungen mit Reduzierhülsen und Gedöns haben sich mit der Zeit immer wieder gelockert). Leicht ist er außerdem und schön anzuschauen. Nur den riesigen Schriftzug entferne ich noch, sobald mir klar ist, wie ich das am besten mache.

Zwischenzeitlich war auch mal ein Colnago ITM Ergolight dran, der war bockschwer und ging optisch sowas von gar nicht...


----------



## elrond (28. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist nach zig Versuchen der erste Vorbau, der optisch nicht zu wuchtig wirkt und mit dem ich den Steuersatz dauerhaft spielfrei eingestellt bekommen habe (ist mit 1" Klemmung, alle Lösungen mit Reduzierhülsen und Gedöns haben sich mit der Zeit immer wieder gelockert). Leicht ist er außerdem und schön anzuschauen. Nur den riesigen Schriftzug entferne ich noch, sobald mir klar ist, wie ich das am besten mache.
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich war auch mal ein Colnago ITM Ergolight dran, der war bockschwer und ging optisch sowas von gar nicht...



Das ist doch ein -17° Vorbau, oder? Da gibt's bei ebay immer noch leckere Teile von Roox - passend zu der Ratze Fatze Kurbel und Campa Ausstattung.  Mal ernsthaft, auf dem geschmiedeten Taiwanzeug liegt doch kein Segen...
Edfth: Das Rad gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!
Nochmal Edith: Wenn du schon dabei bist, entsorg die Ritchey Stütze gleich mit und gönn dir ne PMP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (28. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist nach zig Versuchen der erste Vorbau, der optisch nicht zu wuchtig wirkt und mit dem ich den Steuersatz dauerhaft spielfrei eingestellt bekommen habe (ist mit 1" Klemmung, alle Lösungen mit Reduzierhülsen und Gedöns haben sich mit der Zeit immer wieder gelockert). Leicht ist er außerdem und schön anzuschauen. Nur den riesigen Schriftzug entferne ich noch, sobald mir klar ist, wie ich das am besten mache.
> 
> Zwischenzeitlich war auch mal ein Colnago ITM Ergolight dran, der war bockschwer und ging optisch sowas von gar nicht...



schau mal nach 1" serotta titanvorbauten oder salsa stahl bei ebay.com, die kosten dort immer so um die 100 öre, schaut ned ganz so unharmonisch aus


----------



## Jaypeare (28. März 2010)

100 Ocken für nen Vorbau . 
Ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie einen Vorbau gekauft, der mich mehr als 40 Euro gekostet hat, und das wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## elrond (28. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> 100 Ocken für nen Vorbau .
> Ich habe in meinem ganzen Leben noch nie einen Vorbau gekauft, der mich mehr als 40 Euro gekostet hat, und das wird auch so bleiben.



Es gibt Leute die zahlen 500 für so ein Teil, mit solchem Ergebnis:


----------



## Jaypeare (28. März 2010)

Aaaaaaaah! Mach das weg, bitte! 

Da gefällt mir meines besser - selbst mit Ritchey-Anbauteilen. 

Btw, ich habe selten was hässlicheres gesehen, als die Seven und Moots Titanvorbauten.


----------



## singlestoph (28. März 2010)

lee-thseee
kalloy
amoebea
oval concept
syntace

 gute ware, gute qualität, jenachdem fairer preis....
geschmiedet wenn richtig gemacht ist auf jeden fall vertrauenserweckender als windiges alugefräse
der roox von versus ist auf jeden fall nicht steiff, die klemmung ist bedenklich, auf carbonschäften und wenn man seinen eingebauten drehmomentmesser im handgelenk nicht richtig eingestellt .....

sonst stahl oder titan


----------



## elrond (28. März 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> lee-thseee
> kalloy
> amoebea
> oval concept
> ...



Seine Gabel hat einen Stahlschaft:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6933140&postcount=359 
Und bei deiner Auswahl kann er auch gleich beim Ritchey bleiben, ist eh alles von Kalloy...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (28. März 2010)

Leute, glaubt nicht dass ich das nicht alles schon zigmal selbst durchexerziert hätte.

Stahl -> will ich nicht (nicht fragen warum, ist einfach so)
Titan -> typischerweise zu teuer, außerdem kritisch, weil das Oberflächenfinish zusammenpassen muss. Der Rahmen ist lackiert, also wird das eher schwierig, das übliche matte "Satin"finish passt jedenfalls nicht.
Alu -> macht keinen Unterschied, außer dass dann nicht "Ritchey" draufstehen würde. Technisch ist das Zeugs nicht schlechter als mindestens 90% der anderen Alu-Anbauteile.
Carbon -> Macht am Vorbau überhaupt keinen und bei einem so geringen Auszug an der Sattelstütze wenig Sinn (die Ritchey ist von meinem alten Rad übrig, war ein vergeblicher Versuch, den bockharten CAAD7 etwas zu entschärfen).

Dann muss das Ganze ja auch noch optisch zusammenpassen, sprich an dem schlanken Rahmen nicht zu wuchtig wirken und möglichst keine anderen Farben außer schwarz, weiß und evtl. minimal gold aufweisen. Hatte auch schon mal überlegt, Vorbau und Stütze von Race Face (oder die Kurbel auch von Ritchey ) zu nehmen, damit die Schriftzüge möglichst einheitlich sind - aber die eckigen RF-Vorbauten sähen dann auch wieder seltsam aus...

Letztlich ist  der aktuelle Vorbau nach mittlerweile 5 Versuchen derjenige, der einerseits am besten funktioniert und mit dem ich andererseits optisch am glücklichsten bin - abgesehn von dem überdimensionierten Namenszug.

Überhaupt, das Budget fürs RR ist für dieses Jahr aufgebraucht, und man muss ja auch immer noch Raum für Verbesserungen lassen .

Trotzdem danke für die Anteilnahme und die Tipps. 

(ich warte noch drauf, dass der erste sich darüber beschwert, dass da nur Centaur/Veloce dran ist. Obwohl, da bin ich hier im falschen Forum...)


----------



## versus (28. März 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> whuuuuuuaaaaa, du arsch!!!!



wie hast du mich da gerade genannt?


----------



## elrond (28. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> wie hast du mich da gerade genannt?



Wer ein neues Serotta Legend sein eigen nennt, muß damit klarkommen.


----------



## singlestoph (29. März 2010)

ich hab von meinem noch einen colnago-ITM ahead vorbau
der sieht auch aus wie ein kalloy

wahrscheinlich war der deutlich teurer

cinelli ist auch nur noch designed in italy
deda sieht auch ähnlich aus
3TTT gibts ja auch wieder

alle zu phantasievollen endverkaufspreisen

die schrift kriegt man mit aceon oä weg


----------



## singlestoph (29. März 2010)

wenn man lange genug wartet wird das wetter bestimmt schlecht ...






ich durfte dieses komische plastikrad testfahren ....
nichtschlecht, das ding ist erstaundlicherweise steif und nicht mal spürbar wahnsinnig hart zu fahren 
phantastisch leicht ists auch

ich hab mich nurnicht ganz so besonders wahnsinnig wohl gefühlt mit einem 7000oiro kundenrad auf dem rückweg durch die stadt zu fahren 
der regen und die kälte spielten sicher auch noch eine kleine rolle

ingesammt ein super beik, etwas seltsam eingestellt, aber das kann man ja ändern, warum teammechaniker alle schrauben bis zum anschlag anknallen weiss ich nicht


----------



## shutupandride (29. März 2010)

elrond schrieb:


> Wer ein neues Serotta Legend sein eigen nennt, muß damit klarkommen.



genau!!!


----------



## Re-spekt (29. März 2010)

Ohne Helm ? Mountainbiker ??
ist das Cervelo denn unterm Lack Titan oder nur Titan Grundiert???

Rot - Blau -Gelb - Schwarz - Titan   --nett Bunt, aber schönes Rad !


----------



## zingel (29. März 2010)

yeeeeaaah! Biopace im zweiten Fjüüüüling!!


btw. nettes Cervelat und Sertotta!


----------



## Jaypeare (29. März 2010)

Zwei sehr schöne Bikes. Nur die Rotor-Kurbel geht gar nicht.


----------



## versus (29. März 2010)

das rote vr ist nur ein provisorium und kommt weg, sobald das nucleon-lr wieder einsatzfähig ist.

die blauen nokons waren noch da und haben so gut zum "azure" der decals gepasst. 



shutupandride schrieb:


> genau!!!



vielleicht hältst du dich besser an deinen benutzertitel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (29. März 2010)

Beides auf ihre Art sehr feine Räder.

Die Rotor passt doch gut zur "lauten" Optik des Cervelos.

Die Lagerschale (?) und die farbigen Züge gehen gar nicht und passen nicht zum Rad finde ich.


----------



## shutupandride (29. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> vielleicht hältst du dich besser an deinen benutzertitel



na du bist aber empfindlich.


----------



## versus (29. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Beides auf ihre Art sehr feine Räder.
> 
> Die Rotor passt doch gut zur "lauten" Optik des Cervelos.
> 
> Die Lagerschale (?) und die farbigen Züge gehen gar nicht und passen nicht zum Rad finde ich.



stimmt, die lagerschale ist deutlich heller als die decals. aber das ist ein ziemlich feines, leichtes ti-lager und drum musste es einfach da rein.

die züge passen farblich sehr gut. kommt immer etwas auf das licht an. ich habe auch gezögert, ob es ausser den decals noch farbe braucht, kam aber zum schluss: JA 

im übrigen "geht" das rad sehr gut


----------



## Jaypeare (29. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Die Rotor passt doch gut zur "lauten" Optik des Cervelos.



Prinzipiell ja, nur ist sie auf völlig andere Art "laut" als der Rest, der Stil der Grafiken passt nicht. Liegt aber vielleicht auch nur daran, dass ich ein Bild der wunderschönen ersten Agilis im Kopf habe, die dann auch alsbald mit seltsam-riesigen Decals verschandelt wurde.

Das beide sehr gut "gehen", glaub ich sofort.


----------



## singlestoph (29. März 2010)

das plastikvelo ist ja nicht meins
von den komischen kettenplättern hab ich nichts gespürt, stört also nicht
ist so letztes jahr teamausführung gewesen

wird ,öhm, noch etwas umgebaut, zeig ich dann aber nicht  
gehört einem ex profi mit rückenleiden ..... und definitv wenig lust sich zu quälen .....


----------



## zingel (29. März 2010)

edit ...mist erzählt.


----------



## cluso (29. März 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ja, nur ist sie auf völlig andere Art "laut" als der Rest, der Stil der Grafiken passt nicht. Liegt aber vielleicht auch nur daran, dass ich ein Bild der wunderschönen ersten Agilis im Kopf habe, die dann auch alsbald mit *seltsam-riesigen Decals* verschandelt wurde.
> 
> Das beide sehr gut "gehen", glaub ich sofort.



Ja, die Riesendecals sind echt eine (Un)mode geworden. Immer noch mehr, noch größere Schriftverzierrungen... *würg*, aber da finde ich Cervelo und Rotor noch fast dezent..


----------



## versus (29. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Ja, die Riesendecals sind echt eine (Un)mode geworden



und sie sind im fall des cervelo noch nicht mal wirklich parallel zum unterrohr aufgeklebt


----------



## cluso (29. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> und sie sind im fall des cervelo noch nicht mal wirklich parallel zum unterrohr aufgeklebt





Dafür gibt es sicher eine technische Begründung von Cervelo..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (29. März 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es sicher eine technische Begründung von Cervelo..



Die leicht gegenläufigen Abrisskanten der NATÜRLICH völlig absichtlich millimetergenau so aufgeklebten Decals wirken wie Luftleitbleche, die einerseits den Luftwiderstand oberhalb von 87km/h um in aufwändigen Simulationen nachgewiesene erstaunliche 0,00173 Promille verringern, andererseits durch die Fokussierung des Fahrtwindes auf einen engeren Kanal eine schnellere Luftströmung entlang der Rahmenflanken hervorrufen (Venturi-Effekt), der für einen Rückstoß-Effekt sorgt. Schöner Nebeneffekt: Der im Windschatten nervende Nixkönner bekommt plötzlich Gegenwind. Funktioniert allerdings nur mit rasierten Beinen und speziell geformten windschnittigen Assos-Beinlingen.

Oder habt ihr geglaubt, Cervelo heißt zufällig so? Der Name und das Design der Schriftzüge sind das Ergebnis jahrelanger Forschung, weil nur genau diese Form in Verbindung mit der erwähnten millimetergenauen Aufklebung diesen Effekt ermöglicht. Deshalb wird ein Mitbewerber so etwas NIE können.


----------



## singlestoph (29. März 2010)

sieht viel dynamischer aus ....

das können aber auch die meisten andern hersteller ....


----------



## nebeljäger (30. März 2010)

da kümmert sich mal mehr um den Hausbau als um Räder...schaut in seinen Thread und findet Cervelos drinn.....

komische Welt....


----------



## cluso (30. März 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> komische Welt....




Da siehste, kaum ist die Katze aus dem Haus...


----------



## Don Trailo (31. März 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> da kümmert sich mal mehr um den Hausbau als um Räder...schaut in seinen Thread und findet Cervelos drinn.....
> 
> komische Welt....



das einzig gute an stophs spam ist die tatsache, das das serotta um welten schöner und zeitloser ist als die hirnplastekacke


----------



## Don Trailo (31. März 2010)

[/QUOTE]
 oh war doppelpost


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (31. März 2010)

der servelat ist auch cool imfall

sieht halt etwas albern aus, aber auch hässliche kinder werden von ihren eltern geliebt ....


----------



## cluso (31. März 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> sieht halt etwas albern aus, aber auch hässliche kinder werden von ihren eltern geliebt ....




Ich schmeiss mich weg....


----------



## elrond (31. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> stimmt, die lagerschale ist deutlich heller als die decals. aber das ist ein ziemlich feines, leichtes ti-lager und drum musste es einfach da rein.
> 
> die züge passen farblich sehr gut. kommt immer etwas auf das licht an. ich habe auch gezögert, ob es ausser den decals noch farbe braucht, kam aber zum schluss: JA
> 
> im übrigen "geht" das rad sehr gut



Sieht auch so wie es ist sehr gut aus, gut die Laufräder mit den roten Naben / Speichen sind jetzt, besonders an dem Rad, nicht mein Fall, aber Geschmacksache. Darf man erfahren um was für ein Innenlager es sich bei dem hübschen Teil handelt?


----------



## versus (1. April 2010)

elrond schrieb:


> Sieht auch so wie es ist sehr gut aus, gut die Laufräder mit den roten Naben / Speichen sind jetzt, besonders an dem Rad, nicht mein Fall, aber Geschmacksache. Darf man erfahren um was für ein Innenlager es sich bei dem hübschen Teil handelt?



wie ich oben geschrieben habe, ist das rote vr nur ersatz für das nucleon-vr, bis dieses wieder eingesetzt werden kann.
normalerweise steckt das im klein

beim hersteller des innenlager streiten sich die experten. es steht nichts drauf, aber es wiegt 155gramm und läuft schon seit viiielen km seidenweich.


----------



## thxelf38 (5. April 2010)

Mal wieder Zeit für ein Bildchen...




Der Concor ist mittlerweile Geschichte...


----------



## Altitude (5. April 2010)

schick...


----------



## versus (5. April 2010)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Mal wieder Zeit für ein Bildchen...



sehr schöner zauberer 



LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Der Concor ist mittlerweile Geschichte...



gute entscheidung 

hier mal ein paar handybilder der osterausfahrt. es war besuch da und momentan habe ich ja noch ein adäquates leihrad. d.h. 3 x titan - v.l.n.r.:
legend ti 1997 - legend ti 1999 - bianchi xl ti


----------



## shutupandride (16. April 2010)

serotta cx titan meines freundes.


----------



## steffckes (19. April 2010)

schaut mal an so ein schönes Teil hab ich ;-)) 
und das Beste ich hab noch eines an der Wand hängen.....
zum Verkaufen ;-)) 
aber solangsam hab ich mich auch an mein Seven Mtb gewöhnt is einfach das geilste Material !!!


----------



## Altitude (20. April 2010)

Crisp macht schon schöne Sachen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. April 2010)

das "bisschen slopen" gefällt mir nicht so richtig. wirkt etwas wie ein klassisches hardtail mit zu langer gabel. ist das der rahmengrösse geschuldet?


----------



## nebeljäger (20. April 2010)

schöner Rahmen für große Menschen und klasse Gabel!

Aber bei dieser Sattelstellung würden mir ständig die Arme einschlafen

schöne Serottas und irrer Merlin


----------



## steffckes (20. April 2010)

hab ich schön öftes gehört - zu langes Steuerrohr ;-)) 
schaut in real besser aus als auf dem Bild.

die Sattelstellung is natürlich net so - is nur weil ich die neue Stütze nicht verkratzen will - deshalb is der Sattel so weit raus - is das Bike wo ich verticken will....


----------



## singlestoph (20. April 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> serotta cx titan meines freundes.



also falls der freund mal nen rahmen in passender grösse findet .....


----------



## shutupandride (21. April 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> also falls der freund mal nen rahmen in passender grösse findet .....



... würdest du ihn freundlicherweise übernehmen, oder???
ja, der turm ist schon ein bisschen lang.
aber der typ ist auch ein alter sack, der braucht das so.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. April 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ... würdest du ihn freundlicherweise übernehmen, oder???
> ja, der turm ist schon ein bisschen lang.
> aber der typ ist auch ein alter sack, der braucht das so.


 




 das ist auf mass... warum denn soviele spacer was spricht gegen ein längeres steuerrohr??
 verstehe das z.b auch nicht.....


----------



## singlestoph (21. April 2010)

naja die amis haben vielleicht einfach einen etwas anderen (praktischeren?) sinn für ästhetik

es ist schwierig halbwegs ansehnliche rahmen jenseits von 52cm und 62cm zu bauen 

aber wenn man sich mühe gibt (heute darf man wenns sein muss auch sloping) kriegt man das aber oft hin ....

rahmen die extrem viel kürzer als hoch sind sehen einfach albern aus

früher war alles besser : zumindest was optik am vorbau betrifft, gesteckter vorbau mit etwas auszug und allenfalls verlängerter oberer steuersatzmutter sieht halt oft doch noch hübscher aus als spazerturm .....

ich hab auchso ein rad wo die oberrohrlänge stimmt das oberrohr aber tief angesetzt ist , ein taiwan-ami schonmal gezeigt hier .....


----------



## Myxin (31. Mai 2010)

Was für ein ScheiB-Wetter


----------



## thxelf38 (8. Juni 2010)

*Hier stand Quatsch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thxelf38 (8. Juni 2010)

Auch hier *Update*:


----------



## Altitude (8. Juni 2010)

ne schwarze Stütze und es wär perfekt...


----------



## thxelf38 (8. Juni 2010)

Meinst du meins? 
daran dacht ich auch schon...
Mal schauen. Da es endlich nicht mehr regnet und anscheinend der Sommer endlich da ist, ist erstmals fahren angesagt.


----------



## elrond (19. Juni 2010)

ein wenig aufgehübscht und erleichtert:


----------



## Nordpol (19. Juni 2010)

...da muss man keinen Komentar abgeben...


----------



## shutupandride (20. Juni 2010)

@elrond:
geil, einfach geil die mühle.
die skinwall reifen passen perfekt.
vielleicht noch mit ceramic felgen + schönerem kurbelstern ...
(aber was solls, perfektion ist eh unerreichbar.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (20. Juni 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @elrond:
> geil, einfach geil die mühle.
> die skinwall reifen passen perfekt.
> vielleicht noch mit ceramic felgen + schönerem kurbelstern ...
> (aber was solls, perfektion ist eh unerreichbar.)


THNX!
Der Kurbelstern kommt auf den Fotos nid wirklich rüber, wenn ich eine kleine Aufmunterung brauche geh ich 2m und schau mir die Kurbel an dem Radel an und ein Lächeln huscht über mein Gesicht.  Klar ganz schwarze Felgen wären hübscher, Carbon taug mir nicht und Keramik ist mir einfach zu schwer und auch nicht ganz unproblematisch wie ich zu meinen V-Brake Zeiten erfahren durfte - das paßt (mir) schon so.


----------



## Rutil (20. Juni 2010)

Sehr schön. Wenn dir die Winkelstellungen von Sattel und Lenker passen, dann ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Optisch hätte ich gesagt: Sattel vorne runter und Lenker raufdrehen. Evtl. noch Sattelfarbe und Lenkerband abstimmen, aber den Sattel gibts nicht in weiß und das Band passt zu den Decals. Also wird man da eher was verändern als verbessern. Somit ganz klar


----------



## elrond (20. Juni 2010)

Rutil schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wenn dir die Winkelstellungen von Sattel und Lenker passen, dann ist dagegen nichts einzuwenden. Optisch hätte ich gesagt: Sattel vorne runter und Lenker raufdrehen. Evtl. noch Sattelfarbe und Lenkerband abstimmen, aber den Sattel gibts nicht in weiß und das Band passt zu den Decals. Also wird man da eher was verändern als verbessern. Somit ganz klar



Über die Sattelstellung erschrecke ich in den Bildern selbst immer wieder, das Ding flext nur soviel, daß da einfach nichts einschläft und so echt bequem ist.  Warum also ändern? Diese hochgedrehten Lenker sind weder optisch noch ergonomisch meins.


----------



## Rutil (20. Juni 2010)

Na dann ist ja alles bestens. Weiterhin viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. Juni 2010)

Die Kurbel und die Skinwalls bringen eine schöne Klassikoptik an das Rad. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Ganze mit schwarzem Lenkerband aussehen würde...


----------



## elrond (21. Juni 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Die Kurbel und die Skinwalls bringen eine schöne Klassikoptik an das Rad. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Ganze mit schwarzem Lenkerband aussehen würde...



Besser bzw. zweckmäßiger   - schwarzes war bei meinem Händler aus, so kam weiß zum Einsatz - hält erfahrungsgemäß allerdings nicht lange.


----------



## singlestoph (21. Juni 2010)

klassich grau aber kein titan (hab ja immer noch 2 titanige)






ein stück gechichte  obs spass beim fahren macht .... sont verkauf ichs wieder


----------



## cluso (21. Juni 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Die Kurbel und die Skinwalls bringen eine *schöne Klassikoptik* an das Rad. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie das Ganze mit schwarzem Lenkerband aussehen würde...



Finde ich nicht.

Mir hat´s vorher als schnörkellose Fahrmaschine besser gefallen. 
So wirkt es zu verspielt.


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.
> 
> Mir hat´s vorher als schnörkellose Fahrmaschine besser gefallen.
> So wirkt es zu verspielt.



geht mir ähnlich. trotzdem natürlich ein tolles rad


----------



## schlaffe wade (21. Juni 2010)

elrond schrieb:


> ein wenig aufgehübscht und erleichtert:



moin. gefällt mir nach wie vor gut. superschön sind die reifen, bonuspunkt. lenkerband in weiss muß jeder selbst wissen. aber sorry, mir gefällt die kurbel an dem rad gar nicht. die klassische alurecord und du dürftest an diesem rad das optimum getroffen haben. aber so what ? mäkeln auf sehr hohem niveau....
viel spaß damit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht.
> 
> Mir hat´s vorher als schnörkellose Fahrmaschine besser gefallen.
> So wirkt es zu verspielt.


 
exakt, aber trotz den kleinen details ( fehlen die disc)ein rad das laaaaaaaaaaaaange spass macht

und stoph mach das zombiebike weg ......grauenhaft... die geschichte war auch bei rädern nicht immer schön........


----------



## zingel (21. Juni 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und stoph mach das zombiebike weg ......grauenhaft... die geschichte war auch bei rädern nicht immer schön........



Kunstbanause!


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> Kunstbanause!



aber hallo !


----------



## Myxin (21. Juni 2010)

Das Look gefällt mir zig mal besser als der seelenlose Carbonkrempel, der einem aktuell vorgesetzt wird.


----------



## zingel (21. Juni 2010)

*alter Plastik* steht hier auch noch...


----------



## shutupandride (22. Juni 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> *alter Plastik* steht hier auch noch...



ja sind wir hier im gruselkabinett???


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2010)

so, die Rennradsaision ist rum - und Eurobike war - ich hab mich für ein neues Rennradprojekt durchgerungen...

nachdem ich an meiner 5-Räder-Politik festhalten möchte - verkauf ich das Merlin:

Merlin Cielo-Rahmen 
RH 59er (Mitte/Oberkante) - Oberrohr 58er (Mitte / Mitte)
incl. Reynolds OuzoPro Gabel
incl. Chris King InSet in Grün
incl. SalsaLip Lock in grün
incl. Ritchey WCS Carbon Stütze
incl. Ritchey WCS Carbon Vorbau (90 mm/6°)
incl. Merlin Trikot weiss/blau XL (frisch gewaschen / ungetragen + 100 Euro extra)
Fahrleistung in diesem Jahr ca. 3500 km (meistens bei gutem Wetter)

wie oben genannt für 1650 Euro incl. Versand in D - der_alex(at)mac(dot)com -hier noch ein paar Bilderle vom Komplettrad:


----------



## versus (9. September 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> so, die Rennradsaision ist rum - und Eurobike war - ich hab mich für ein neues Rennradprojekt durchgerungen...
> 
> nachdem ich an meiner 5-Räder-Politik festhalten möchte - verkauf ich das Merlin:
> wie oben genannt für 1650 Euro incl. Versand in D - der_alex(at)mac(dot)com



ach DU bist "der alex"!? wohl auch bei ebay, was  ?

hast du das cielo nicht gerade erst aufgebaut?
kann man schon was zum neuen projekt sagen  ?


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ach DU bist "der alex"!? wohl auch bei ebay, was  ?



nope 



> hast du das cielo nicht gerade erst aufgebaut?



stimmt im Februar 



> kann man schon was zum neuen projekt sagen  ?



Stahl, Portland - mehr sag ich nicht dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. September 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> Stahl, Portland - mehr sag ich nicht dazu



rrrrr....


----------



## singlestoph (9. September 2010)

mehr muss man auch nicht sagen 

ausser vielleicht stahl pforzheim mit vielen inhouse gedrechselten edelstahlteilen dran .....
vielleicht könntest du das ding ja in meiner grösse kaufen und dann nach einem halben jahr mit zuviel sattelstützenauszug an mich weiterverkaufen .....
die buben haben mir gesagt ich soll mich doch eins bestellen und nächstes jahr gleich selber da abholen ....


----------



## versus (9. September 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die buben haben mir gesagt ich soll mich doch eins bestellen und nächstes jahr gleich selber da abholen ....



ich dachte du brauchst dann keine fremdräder mehr


----------



## Altitude (9. September 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die buben haben mir gesagt ich soll mich doch eins bestellen und nächstes jahr gleich selber da abholen ....



ich wollt nächstes jahr zu gourmet century hin - wenn mich die amis reinlassen


----------



## singlestoph (9. September 2010)

ist wann? fressen und rennradfahren passt scheinbar gut zusammen 

http://pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=7627

habsgesehen , ich kann sicher nicht 2 mal nach ameristan in einem jahr


----------



## shutupandride (9. September 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> Stahl, Portland - mehr sag ich nicht dazu


sowas hier vielleicht...
http://vanillabicycles.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. September 2010)

auch schön...aber leider um ca. 5 Meilen Luftlinie daneben


----------



## Don Trailo (10. September 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> auch schön...aber leider um ca. 5 Meilen Luftlinie daneben


 und x jahre wartezeit


----------



## singlestoph (10. September 2010)

und etwas längere wartefristen ..... da sind 1- 1,5 jahre verzögerung beim ausliefern oder bessergesagt anlaufzeit des projekts bis zur serienfertigung nicht sooo schlecht

auch  kein courage oder signal obwohl auch nett


----------



## Altitude (10. September 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> und etwas längere wartefristen ..... da sind 1- 1,5 jahre verzögerung beim ausliefern oder bessergesagt anlaufzeit des projekts bis zur serienfertigung nicht sooo schlecht



ich fand 6 Jahre Entwicklung für ein Innenlager etz net so lang, du etwa?


----------



## versus (12. September 2010)

mein legend ti kurz. or fertigstellung (grosses kb schwarz, vorbau, gabelschaft)




serotta legend ti_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr




serotta legend ti_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Titus (12. September 2010)

im Zustand 2010.


----------



## Altitude (12. September 2010)

versus schrieb:


> mein legend ti kurz. or fertigstellung (grosses kb schwarz, vorbau, gabelschaft)



ist schön geworden - Frage:

Was ist denn das für ein LRS? 

schenner Sunndoch noch 

Alex


----------



## versus (12. September 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> ist schön geworden - Frage:
> 
> Was ist denn das für ein LRS?
> 
> ...



danke alex!

der lrs ist ein campa nucleon/neutron.

der sunndoch war 1a, 110km bei strahlendem sonneschein auf dem serotta


----------



## hoeckle (12. September 2010)

wie, gar nicht lakejump ? drückeberger..


----------



## versus (12. September 2010)

demfall warst DU ja auch nicht da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (13. September 2010)

wäre ja gerne, aber keine zeit gehabt, da der jr. ab heute nachprüfungen in latein und franz. hat...


----------



## versus (13. September 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ...latein...



oh gott, da kommen schlimmste erinnerungen hoch :kotz:

grad noch ein bildchen, sonst mein noch jemand das wäre offt opic 




serotta legend ti_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## singlestoph (13. September 2010)

ich bin mal wieder fremd gegangen





öhm gefahren












135km unsäglich viele höhenmeter und am ende war ich 25km vom ursprungsort weg völlig am arsch und ausser stande und unmotiviert wieder mal mitten in der nacht (dieses mal bei regen) oben auf dem gotthardpass zu hocken ohne garantie dass unten noch ein eisenbähnchen auf mich wartet

route
mehr bilder


----------



## shutupandride (16. September 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich bin mal wieder fremd gegangen



sexy!!!


----------



## cluso (17. September 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> sexy!!!



Gewaltig untertrieben.

Saugeiles Rad würde ich sagen.


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2010)

stimmt, pinke Naben sind schon sehr stylisch...vor allem in Kombination mit dem Rest...


----------



## versus (17. September 2010)

ein sehr sehr tolles rad, das grosse lust auf einen stahlrenner macht!


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2010)

T - 3 Monate... 






in Oyster Black


----------



## versus (17. September 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> T - 3 Monate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch auf die gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: rrrrrrr.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (17. September 2010)

versus schrieb:


> auch auf die gefahr hin, dass ich mich wiederhole: rrrrrrr.......


Und das Sattelrohr?


----------



## versus (17. September 2010)

ufp schrieb:


> Und das Sattelrohr?



wie meinen


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2010)

ufp schrieb:


> Und das Sattelrohr?



blau = Sattelrohr -> sieht doch subber aus 
silber = Rohr des Displayständers beim Fotografen


----------



## ufp (17. September 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> blau = Sattelrohr -> sieht doch subber aus
> silber = Rohr des Displayständers beim Fotografen


Ah so.


----------



## Catsoft (19. September 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> T - 3 Monate...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Oktober 2010)

(asphalt)freuden  gehüllt in Herbtfarben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (13. Oktober 2010)

"von mellau bis gi schoppernau" 

super fotos


----------



## -odi- (13. Oktober 2010)

magas schrieb:


> super fotos


----------



## shutupandride (16. Oktober 2010)

geile bilder, nebeljäger!
ich wünschte, ich hätte das fotografieren 
ähnlich gut drauf wie du...


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Oktober 2010)

Jo, schön! 
Ich wünschte, ich hätte die Berge hier am Start... Und ich verwünsche das aktuelle Wetter in Franken!


----------



## shutupandride (16. Oktober 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Jo, schön!
> Ich wünschte, ich hätte die Berge hier am Start... Und ich verwünsche das aktuelle Wetter in Franken!



morng werz scho besser


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Oktober 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> geile bilder, nebeljäger!
> ich wünschte, ich hätte das fotografieren
> ähnlich gut drauf wie du...



ach was....

Smartphone Samsung Gti9000 Android, Traumherbst und ein wenig Endorphine....voila...

@magas
nyx schoppernou, Kiental(CH)...


----------



## shutupandride (20. Oktober 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ach was....
> Smartphone Samsung Gti9000 Android, Traumherbst und ein wenig Endorphine....voila...


ok, dann hast du vielleicht einfach ein gutes auge für sowas.
genug gesülzt, wieder mal ein bild


----------



## SCK (20. Oktober 2010)

Holy Shit! ist das schön!


----------



## shutupandride (20. Oktober 2010)

und ein ex-fahrrad.
warum eigentlich?!


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Oktober 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> und ein ex-fahrrad.
> warum eigentlich?!
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/767592
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/767590


 ..... weil man ab und an für ein neues projekt eins weggeben muss, kann, soll und es dann bereut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2010)

beide ein traum! ist/war eins davon deins?

der 0° thomson sieht recht schön aus am seven. den richtigen vorbau suche ich für meinen renner ja auch noch - sieht man auch...




serotta legend ti_07 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Oktober 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> genug gesülzt, wieder mal ein bild



Ja wie? Kein Anschiss für die schnöden Ritchey-Parts? Dieser Thread verweichlicht zusehends.


----------



## Altitude (21. Oktober 2010)

das die Nämbercher immer noch mahner, dass des vergammelde WCS-Graffl der Hit is


----------



## shutupandride (21. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> beide ein traum! ist/war eins davon deins?


ja sind beide meine. 
das seven hab ich verscheuert (leider?!),
das legend hab ich von kollega cluso, 
wg aufbaustudium aber sehr wenig zeit, 
weswegen es ein (sehr großer serotta fan und) freund derzeit ausgiebig testet und deshalb (affbassn, altitude!) PROVISORISCH mit kalloy/WCS-Kack garniert hat.


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Oktober 2010)

In ähnlichem Zusammenhang suche ich eine gut erhaltene Roox-Stütze in 27,2, schwarz, ohne Versatz. Hat da zufällig noch jemand eine rumliegen?


----------



## singlestoph (23. Oktober 2010)

mir wird wohl ende nächste woche ein (keine ahnung wasfür einmodell) komplett lakiertes teambike (von irgendsonemteam das ich auch nicht kenn) in weiss mit rotem dekor und teillackierter plastikgabel zulaufen
sieht etwas seltsam aus aber im notfall könnte man das ding auch .... entlacken und dann bürstenstrahlenpolifizieren ....

es steht wieder mal serotta drauf und ist 56cm gross und lang , ich mach mal bilder wenns da ist

56cmrahmen sind mir zum glück zu gross um ernsthaft damit rumzufahren und ein plätzchen in meinem stall beanspruchen zu dürfen

ein NOS bauxiträhmchen aus dänemark mit king undplasikgabel wär auch noch aber das ist ja hier zumglück offtopic


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Oktober 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ..... , ich mach mal bilder wenns da ist







singlestoph schrieb:


> ein NOS bauxiträhmchen aus dänemark mit king undplasikgabel wär auch noch aber das ist ja hier zumglück offtopic


puuuhhh Glück gehabt...


----------



## shutupandride (24. Oktober 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> es steht wieder mal serotta drauf und ist 56cm gross und lang


her mit die bilders!!!


----------



## cluso (24. Oktober 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> es steht wieder mal serotta drauf und ist 56cm gross und lang , ich mach mal bilder wenns da ist



Wäre was für mich. 

Bilder wären super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (24. Oktober 2010)

hab nur schlechte mit der angabe dass es in natura viel besser aussieht als auf den bildern

krieg die dinger ende woche wahrscheinlich

s


----------



## schlaffe wade (25. Oktober 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> 56cmrahmen sind mir zum glück zu gross um ernsthaft damit rumzufahren und ein plätzchen in meinem stall beanspruchen zu dürfen



ah was. zu KLEIN um damit.....
scho schad. aber wenigstens erspart es eine weitere diskussion mit dem finanzministerium.


----------



## Thomcomm (27. Oktober 2010)

So, dann möchte ich hier auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben und meinen alten, geliebten Titanrenner präsentieren!!





Das Nevi ist mittlerweile schon seit 6 Jahre in meinem Besitz und ich bin noch immer davon begeistert!! 

Grüße,
Tom


----------



## shutupandride (6. November 2010)

concours eines freundes.


----------



## Altitude (7. November 2010)

Du hast Freunde...


----------



## versus (7. November 2010)

hier nun das von stoph angekÃ¼ndigte, lackierte titan, das zu verkaufen ist:

serotta legend ti frameset (rahmen, gabel, steuersatz, spacer, adapterhÃ¼lse, sattelklemmung, umwerferschell) rh 57, topzustand:




serotta_legend ti_11 von ver.sus auf Flickr




serotta_legend ti_08 von ver.sus auf Flickr




serotta_legend ti_05 von ver.sus auf Flickr

mehr bilder (auch von einem schicken alurenner, der ebenfalls verkauft wird), hier:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625330571438/with/5154188028/

die lackierung stammt von einem team, oder einzelsponsoring und sieht gar nicht mal so schlecht aus. natÃ¼rlich kann man den rahmen problemlos entlacken (strahlen, o. Ã¤.). das ist ja das schÃ¶ne an titan ;-)

preisvorstellung: 1000 â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (7. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> natürlich kann man den rahmen problemlos entlacken (strahlen, o. ä.).



Eine vorzügliche Idee...


----------



## Don Trailo (7. November 2010)

Ich finds gut, obwohl das ich die weisse pest nicht mehr so mag
toller paintjob und genau


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. November 2010)

Der Paintjob an sich ist gar nicht verkehrt, das muss ich auch sagen. Auf Stahl könnte ich mir so etwas mit anderen Farben gut vorstellen...


----------



## shutupandride (7. November 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> Du hast Freunde...


jaja, komischer typ.
denkt den ganzen tag an fahrräder.
der hat se ned alle...


----------



## Altitude (8. November 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> jaja, komischer typ.
> denkt den ganzen tag an fahrräder.
> der hat se ned alle...



...könnt auch a Fädder sein


----------



## Nordpol (9. November 2010)

Ein schöner großer Karton aus Übersee....





Mit noch schönerem Inhalt....









Leider schon zu dunkel, für wirklich schöne Fotos.


----------



## ufp (9. November 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Ein schöner großer Karton aus Übersee....


Schaut gut aus, der Kent .
Bin schon auf weitere Fotos gespannt.
Hast du dir auch eine Sattelstütze von ihm gegönnt?
Wenn ja, wäre ich auf (d)einen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.


----------



## Catsoft (9. November 2010)

ufp schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus, der Kent .
> Bin schon auf weitere Fotos gespannt.
> Hast du dir auch eine Sattelstütze von ihm gegönnt?
> Wenn ja, wäre ich auf (d)einen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.



Was sollte es schon von der Stütze zu berichten geben? Vollkommen unauffällig eben...


----------



## ufp (10. November 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Was sollte es schon von der Stütze zu berichten geben? Vollkommen unauffällig eben...


Dann kennst du so offensichtlich nicht 

Unterscheidet sich halt ein wenig von einer Ritchey, BBB&Co.


----------



## FZ40 (10. November 2010)

Catsoft wird die Eriksen Stütze sicher kennen...

Was er meint ist einfach, dass sie das tut, was eine Stütze tun soll, sie hält den Sattel fest und das völlig unauffällig, also ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (10. November 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Ein schöner großer Karton aus Übersee....
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/780403
> 
> ...



 schön das mal was anderes auftaucht als diese serottas........


----------



## nebeljäger (10. November 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schön das mal was anderes auftaucht als diese serottas........



KLASSE HERR NORDPOL! GRATULIERE! Freu mich schon wenns fertig ist.


----------



## Catsoft (10. November 2010)

FZ40 schrieb:


> Catsoft wird die Eriksen Stütze sicher kennen...
> 
> Was er meint ist einfach, dass sie das tut, was eine Stütze tun soll, sie hält den Sattel fest und das völlig unauffällig, also ohne Probleme.



Moin!

Ja, ich hab 2 Stück davon und die sind absolut unauffällig. Ich hab sie aber auch noch nicht im Cross eingesetzt 

Robert


----------



## Nordpol (10. November 2010)

> Schaut gut aus, der Kent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja hab ich...



> Was sollte es schon von der Stütze zu berichten geben? Vollkommen unauffällig eben...


 
Sehe ich auch so...


----------



## shutupandride (10. November 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schön das mal was anderes auftaucht als diese serottas


serotta ist eben die krönung von allem


----------



## Nordpol (10. November 2010)

> KLASSE HERR NORDPOL! GRATULIERE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...ich auch... und Danke für die Länderübergreifende Info.


----------



## nebeljäger (10. November 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...ich auch... und Danke für die Länderübergreifende Info.



gern geschehen, werde ja auch fürstlich von Eriksen belohnt dafür.....







mit unglaublich viel Spass auf meinem Nebeljäger.....

have fun!


----------



## shutupandride (19. November 2010)

a horse is a horse of course of course


----------



## Altitude (20. November 2010)

verdammt ist der schee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (20. November 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> verdammt ist der schee...



Bis auf das Lenker Vorbau gedöhns.


----------



## versus (20. November 2010)

cluso schrieb:


> Bis auf das Lenker Vorbau gedöhns.



und den sattel.


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. November 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> serotta ist eben die krönung von allem



Leider unter Umständen auch in negativer Hinsicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Leider unter Umständen auch in negativer Hinsicht.


word


----------



## shutupandride (20. November 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Leider unter Umständen auch in negativer Hinsicht.


der besitzer des rads wurde leider von einer autofahrerin derb abgeschossen, seitdem muss er eine beknackte sitzposition einnehmen.
die freude an seinen serottas lässt er sich dennoch nicht nehmen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. November 2010)

Meine Anmerkung bezog sich keineswegs vorrangig auf den oben gezeigten Crosser, sondern vielmehr auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Rahmen aus dem Hause Serotta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (21. November 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Meine Anmerkung bezog sich keineswegs vorrangig auf den oben gezeigten Crosser, sondern vielmehr auf meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit Rahmen aus dem Hause Serotta.



ah die Sattelstützen/Sattelrohrgschicht 

ähnliche Storys gibts wohl bei jeder Fa. 

Bei meinen bis dato 4 Serottas konnt ich bei jedem Rahmen beim einstecken der Sattelstütze Überdruck im Rahmen erzeugen, wunderschöne Pfeifgeräusche entstehen da.....


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. November 2010)

Schiefgehen kann natürlich immer mal etwas. 

Auch bei meinen Rahmen gab es Sattelstützen, die beim Einstecken richtig satt saßen. Gerutscht sind sie im Betrieb leider schlussendlich dennoch. Überrascht - und ja, auch geärgert - hat mich, dass Serotta mich und insbesondere meinen Händler mehr oder weniger im Regen stehen lassen hat, nachdem sich leider auch der zweite Rahmen als auffällig erwies.

Man hätte die in Rede stehenden Vorfälle zum Anlass nehmen können, dem Problem auf den Grund zu gehen. Bei vordergründiger Betrachtung mag es zwar bequemer erscheinen, über so etwas einfach großzügig hinwegzusehen. Letzten Endes wäre es jedoch nach meinem unmaßgeblichen Dafürhalten in jeder Hinsicht sinnvoller gewesen, die Augen nicht zu verschließen.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. November 2010)

ich hatte ja das vergügen anfang 90ern im shop zu arbeiten der am meisten serotta`s verkauft hat( in der schweiz)
 qualität war a.d auch schwankend....
 aber im grossen und ganzen, musste man die rahmen weniger nacharbeiten als  z.b fat`s yeti`s und der ganze klassikscheizz


----------



## singlestoph (25. November 2010)

es gibt ja auch verschieden masshaltige stützen . jenach hersteller schwanken die satteltützendicken massiv
umgekehrt hat GT ganze jahrgänge von rahmen mit 27,4mm sattelrohren gebaut, titanene und ich glaube auch zaskaren


----------



## versus (25. November 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> titanene







singlestoph schrieb:


> und ich glaube auch zaskaren



miiiiep!

die haben es nur fertig gebracht die durchmesser innerhalb eines jahres bei den zaskars je nach rahmengrösse zu variieren (z.b. zaskar le '96 in 18" 27.0 / in 19" 27.2 )


----------



## singlestoph (25. November 2010)

dafür gibts jetzt hüpsche thomson stützen in 27,4mm

auchgut


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. November 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> es gibt ja auch verschieden masshaltige stützen . jenach hersteller schwanken die satteltützendicken massiv



Das ist in der Tat richtig. Als sehr maßhaltig haben sich bei meinen Messungen die Sattelstützen aus den Häusern Moots und Tune erwiesen. 

Alles andere als maßhaltig waren hingegen die Exemplare von Thomson. Das Untermaß lag zwischen 0,1 mm (Thomson Elite in 27,2 mm) und 0,2 mm (Thomson Masterpiece in 30,9 mm). Mein Händler und ich haben damals rund ein Dutzend Thomson-Stützen durchgemessen. Maßhaltig war keine einzige. Es schien einerseits so zu sein, dass die Masterpiece-Ausführung stärker von dem in Rede stehenden Problem betroffen ist als ihre günstigere Elite-Schwester. Andererseits nahm das Untermaß bei unserer Erhebung mit wachsendem Sattelstützendruchmesser zu.


----------



## Altitude (26. November 2010)

heute vor knapp 4 Stunden:




dirtyticross von dekadenceordie auf Flickr


----------



## Don Trailo (26. November 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> heute vor knapp 4 Stunden:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5208428189/
> dirtyticross von dekadenceordie auf Flickr


 oh ich war gestern unterwegs
 kalt  und alles braunweiss


----------



## shutupandride (27. November 2010)

aha, trainiert er schon auf der morgigen strecke, der herr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. November 2010)

ich fahr des rennen mit unterbrechungen seit 90 - da brauch ich nimmer trainieren...besser wirds nimmer...

(war an der veste - ca. 3km von der cross-strecke entfernt)

edit:
wie ich heute wieder bravurös bewiesen habe...immerhin ein runde


----------



## shutupandride (7. Dezember 2010)

Altitude schrieb:


> edit:
> wie ich heute wieder bravurös bewiesen habe...immerhin ein runde


hobbywanzney
http://videos.rennrad-news.de/videos/view/687


----------



## Altitude (8. Dezember 2010)

kenn ich schon - ein glanzlicht meinerseits (feddes gelbes etwas)...
@alex
hab dich net vergessen - bei mir steppt grad nur der bär...
meld mich - sorry


----------



## Nordpol (24. Dezember 2010)

*ICH WÜNSCHE DANN MAL SCHÖNE WEIHNACHTEN...*​ 





​


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Dezember 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> *ICH WÜNSCHE DANN MAL SCHÖNE WEIHNACHTEN...*​
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/804015
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/804013​


----------



## chriiss (25. Dezember 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> *ICH WÜNSCHE DANN MAL SCHÖNE WEIHNACHTEN...*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Kannst Du den Weihnachtsmann auch mal bei mir vorbei schicken? 
Sehr schön!


----------



## Rutil (25. Dezember 2010)

Einer der schönsten Crosser ever!

Mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Dezember 2010)

rutil schrieb:


> einer der schönsten crosser ever!
> 
> Mehr bilder bitte


 
 und hätte es discaufnahme das perfekte


----------



## Nordpol (25. Dezember 2010)

> und hätte es discaufnahme das perfekte


 
ich hab sehr sehr lange überlegt, und mich dann doch für das traditionelle entschieden, mein gewicht läßt es problemlos zu. naja, und optisch mag ich die "alten sachen" nunmal lieber, und die auswahl ist auch größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (27. Dezember 2010)

mannnnnnnooooomannnn ist der schöööööön 

gratuliere zu dem Schmuckstück, und willkommen im Club der Wickinger


----------



## shutupandride (30. Dezember 2010)

klasse eriksen,
und -ohne daß man beim crossen wirklich discs bräuchte-
hätte ich ihm vermutlich discaufnahmen spendiert


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Dezember 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> klasse eriksen,
> und -ohne daß man beim crossen wirklich discs bräuchte-
> hätte ich ihm vermutlich discaufnahmen spendiert


 
diese arme felgen 
das quischen sind schreie der abnützenden verzweiflung........


----------



## Altitude (30. Dezember 2010)

da schafft ein klassisch eingespeichter laufradsatz mit open pro ceramic felgen abhilfe...

...obwohl ich's auch mit ner disc-aufnahme genommen hätt...


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> da schafft ein klassisch eingespeichter laufradsatz mit open pro ceramic felgen abhilfe...



Das Ganze mit CK oder Hope....


----------



## Nordpol (7. Januar 2011)

> Das Ganze mit CK oder Hope....


 
...mit Acros...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (7. Januar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> klasse eriksen,
> und -ohne daß man beim crossen wirklich discs bräuchte-
> hätte ich ihm vermutlich discaufnahmen spendiert


 
Ich auch......


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Januar 2011)

Immer wieder schön anzusehen dein Moots, Ianus!

Kurze Zwischenfrage:

funktioniert die BB7 auch mit Hope Scheiben?


----------



## Ianus (10. Januar 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage:
> 
> funktioniert die BB7 auch mit Hope Scheiben?


 
Grüß Dich 

Ja, funktioniert schon. Rein technisch gesehen nicht schlechter als mit den Originalscheiben. Quietscht allerdings wie Hölle, auch bei trockenem Wetter. Optisch natürlich der Knaller  (Sorry fürs öde Bauxit )


----------



## shutupandride (10. Januar 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Sorry fürs öde Bauxit


nein nein, das cannie ist klasse.
würde mir das set in der richtigen höhe vor die linse kommen,
wäre glatt mein morati auf der abschußliste 
(hab ich das wirklich geschreiben?!?!?)


----------



## Ianus (11. Januar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> nein nein, das cannie ist klasse.
> würde mir das set in der richtigen höhe vor die linse kommen,
> wäre glatt mein morati auf der abschußliste
> (hab ich das wirklich geschreiben?!?!?)


 
Welche Rh benötigst Du denn?


----------



## shutupandride (11. Januar 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Welche Rh benötigst Du denn?



540/550 oberrohr, deins ist also zu groß


----------



## Altitude (13. Januar 2011)

T- 10 Tage 





halt dann in schwarz...


----------



## Ianus (13. Januar 2011)

.


----------



## Catsoft (13. Januar 2011)

Ich warte....


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (13. Januar 2011)

Leider nicht meines, aber so was muss her!  






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2011)

Holy sh... 

Also das Eriksen Rahmenset ist wirklich so ziemlich das Nonplusultra. Aber das Kocmo würde ich zur Not auch nehmen. Sehr feiner Aufbau.


----------



## nebeljäger (17. Januar 2011)

OLALA....
das nenn ich perfekte Proportionen...


----------



## shutupandride (22. Januar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> halt dann in schwarz...


nou, wäi lang sollin no waddn???


----------



## ufp (22. Januar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> nou, wäi lang sollin no waddn???


shutupandride


----------



## shutupandride (22. Januar 2011)

ufp schrieb:


> shutupandride


cherzpolt


----------



## ufp (22. Januar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> cherzpolt


Was geilt dich/euch am Cielo/Chris King so auf ?

Ein paar gehaltvolle Argumente/Fakten wären nicht schlecht.

mfg
Scherzküberl


----------



## Jaypeare (22. Januar 2011)

ufp schrieb:


> Was geilt dich/euch am Cielo/Chris King so auf ?
> 
> Ein paar gehaltvolle Argumente/Fakten wären nicht schlecht.



Lass an geeigneter Stelle ein paar kritische Bemerkungen zu CK-Komponenten fallen (kritisch = nicht überschwänglich voll des Lobes und untertänigster Ehrerbietung, dass CK dir die Gnade erwies, eine seiner geheiligten Reliquien erstehen zu dürfen), denke evtl. im gleichen Satz darüber nach, dass es ja noch andere gute Komponentenhersteller geben könnte (Blasphemie!) und du wirst es vielleicht verstehen. Vielleicht auch nicht.

Ich freue mich aber auch auf Bilder vom Cielo. Jenseits aller Religion ist das einfach ein extrem feiner Rahmen.


----------



## ufp (22. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Lass an geeigneter Stelle ein paar kritische Bemerkungen zu CK-Komponenten fallen (kritisch = nicht überschwänglich voll des Lobes und untertänigster Ehrerbietung, dass CK dir die Gnade erwies, eine seiner geheiligten Reliquien erstehen zu dürfen),


Hüstel hüstel.

Ich besaß eine sich grün drehende Nabe. Deren sogar zwei.
Gesteuert wurde das 29er Erfinderrad auch vom König in grün.

Fazit: Schaut gut aus, hört sich gut an.
Auch geil oder cool genannt .



> denke evtl. im gleichen Satz darüber nach, dass es ja noch andere gute Komponentenhersteller geben könnte (Blasphemie!) und du wirst es vielleicht verstehen. Vielleicht auch nicht.


Kann man King mit Rohloff vergleichen  ?
(auf jeden Fall tausche ich sie mal )



> Ich freue mich aber auch auf Bilder vom Cielo. Jenseits aller Religion ist das einfach ein extrem feiner Rahmen.


Fakten, Fakten, Fakten!

Ist er gut verarbeitet? Schöne Schweißnähte? Verschliffene Schweinähte? Keine Schweißnähte? Gebürstet, geschrubbt?

Aus "Hyper-carbonid-weltraum-unhohlversiegelter-antidreifachgeschützter-unter-argon-halo-beryllium-gase geschweißtem" Material?
Tolle Geo(nicht geographie, -metrie)?
Hohes Gewicht?
Die Farbe ?

Oder ist es ganz einfach so, dass wenn man den wahren Wert/Kult nicht erkennt und man obige Fakten braucht, sowieso ein "*un*würdiger"  ist?

Warum man in einem Forum einem alles aus der Nase ziehen muß  ? Vielleicht brauche ich halt noch/nur einen Anstoß um diese Werk zu verstehen oder auch haben zu wollen.

Btw. man möge sich doch mal die Plakette genauer ansehen.
Die ist auf der linken Seite schon ein wenig abgekratzt oder hat einen grauen Farbklecks abbekommen. Und außerdem finde ich noch ein Haar, nein nicht in der Suppe, sondern ebenfalls bei der Plakette über der oberen Schraube.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2011)

Es ist aus stahl.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (23. Januar 2011)

...mein Rahmen ist ja zum Glück schon da..., aber der Rest läßt auf sich warten.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2011)

nordpol schrieb:


> ...mein rahmen ist ja zum glück schon da..., aber der rest läßt auf sich warten.


 
bei mir gehts immer andersrum teile da und rahmen nicht...
Na ja nun habe ich ruhe...


----------



## Altitude (23. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> bei mir gehts immer andersrum teile da und rahmen nicht...



so ist's bei mir auch gerade...

...der Cielo ist wohl grad beim Zoll


----------



## cluso (23. Januar 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...mein Rahmen ist ja zum Glück schon da..., aber der Rest läßt auf sich warten.



Njam njam njam...


----------



## shutupandride (23. Januar 2011)

ufp schrieb:


> Was geilt dich/euch am Cielo/Chris King so auf ?
> Ein paar gehaltvolle Argumente/Fakten wären nicht schlecht.


schau dir eifach mal die hp von cielo an
http://cielo.chrisking.com/
ob du danach meine (wohl ewig währende) liebe für stahl von teilst oder nicht ist mir relativ wurst. ich bin kein prophet und will auch niemanden missionieren, ergo will ich auch niemanden mit argumenten/fakten versorgen.
AMEN.


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> so ist's bei mir auch gerade...
> 
> ...der Cielo ist wohl grad beim Zoll



das ging dann aber doch noch einigermassen fix, oder? ich bleibe gespannt 



hat eigentlich gerade wieder jemand eine dose spacken geöffnet? kommt mir irgendwie so vor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (23. Januar 2011)

hab ich hier schon? ich glaube nicht. mein legend in der vorerst letzten ausbaustufe:








serotta_legend ti_02_kl von ver.sus auf Flickr

gerade merke ich, dass doch noch was fehlt. vielleicht mal noch eine schwarze klemme und hat mir jemand eine empfehlungen für einen leichten (<220gr) lenker mit 26.0er klemmung?


----------



## elrond (23. Januar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> hab ich hier schon? ich glaube nicht. mein legend in der vorerst letzten ausbaustufe:
> 
> 
> gerade merke ich, dass doch noch was fehlt. vielleicht mal noch eine schwarze klemme und hat mir jemand eine empfehlungen für einen leichten (<220gr) lenker mit 26.0er klemmung?



Einfach super! Wenn du noch die Sticker von der Gabel runter bekommen könntest, wäre es perfekt.
Lenker unter 220g in alu wird schwer, früher gab es sowas von itm und 3ttt waren aber furchtbar weiche Gurken.


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Einfach super! Wenn du noch die Sticker von der Gabel runter bekommen könntest, wäre es perfekt.
> Lenker unter 220g in alu wird schwer, früher gab es sowas von itm und 3ttt waren aber furchtbar weiche Gurken.



danke! die sticker sind leider unter lack. habe schon an schwarz lackieren gedacht, aber sie ist ganz neu und da scheue ich mich noch ein wenig.

der lenker muss nicht zwingend alu sein. carbon in 26 ist eben auch schwierig.


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2011)

@versus
zum verkürzen der wartezeit...


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2011)

arrrgh, die gabelbrücke ! ! !

ich bin nicht sicher, ob das bild die wartezeit VERKÜRZT ;-)


----------



## Altitude (24. Januar 2011)

ok,  ein brauner tamper ist auch mit im packet:




hilft das????


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2011)




----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Januar 2011)

Gibt's die Tamper eigentlich ausschließlich in der Sotto Voce-Ausführung?

P.S. Für den Fall, dass das Thema schon irgendwo angesprochen worden sein sollte, bitte ich schon jetzt um Entschuldigung: Die Cielos sind ja wirklich wunderhübsch. Mir will sich in Anbetracht der Ausrichtung allerdings beim besten Willen nicht erschließen, warum man beim Mountainbike auf einen integrierten Steuersatz setzt. Lässt sich das auf Kundenwunsch auch anders handhaben?


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Januar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> hab ich hier schon? ich glaube nicht. mein legend in der vorerst letzten ausbaustufe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 volKer
 perfetto!
 mANN


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> perfetto!



Das würde ich nicht unbedingt unterschreiben. Schön ist das gute Stück schon. Die Anzahl der Decals und die der in diesem Zusammenhang verwendeten Farben dürfte aber gerne geringer sein. Zudem gefiele mir eine schwarze Sattelstütze (samt Sattelklemme [Erg. d. Red.]) wohl deutlich besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2011)

gibtz schwarze titanstützen???


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> ....beim besten Willen nicht erschließen, warum man beim Mountainbike auf einen integrierten Steuersatz setzt.



wahrscheinlich weil man kann
der king ist ja eigentlich ein ganz normaler eingepresster, einfach in ein dickeres rohr und dort dann gleichtief eingepresster
dh 44mm durchmesser und 9-19mm tief ..... da ist dann wahrscheinlich der steuerkopf auch noch spürbar steifer ......



Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Lässt sich das auf Kundenwunsch auch anders handhaben?



müsste sich halt ein kunde mal wünschen , oder ne mail an jay sicyp schreiben irgenwie so zb. [email protected] und dann höflich fragen .....


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Januar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> gibtz schwarze titanstützen???



Anodisieren lässt sich Titan meines Wissens durchaus. Ob sich schwarz farblich realisieren lässt, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.



singlestoph schrieb:


> da ist dann wahrscheinlich der steuerkopf auch noch spürbar steifer ......



Vielleicht sollte ich wirklich mal eine Anfrage starten. Womöglich bauen mir die netten Menschen sogar ein 29er Exemplar? Dann könnte ich mich auch endlich zum CC-Worldcup anmelden. Dank des optimierten Materials würden Marquez, Schurter, Kurschat und Konsorten keine Chance gegen mich haben...


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2011)

auf jeden fall hättest du das schönste beik im welt-cöpp-zirkus


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Januar 2011)

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, aber der Hobel gefällt mir gar nicht. 

Integrierter Steuersatz.
Singlespeeder mit Schaltauge.
Keine zum Sattel passenden Griffe.
Goldene EggBeater. 
Roter Spider zu brauner Nabe.
Weiße Gabel, Felgendecals - gefühlte 96 Farben an einem Rad.

Alles furchtbar. Soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2011)

für den aufbau ist wohl cosmic sportz verantwortlich
es gibt sicher auch slider ohne schaltauge 
alles teile aus deren sortiment


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2011)

andere ausfallenden scheinen möglich zu sein


----------



## Jaypeare (24. Januar 2011)

Am Serotta stören die roten Gabelverzierungen! 

(Meckern auf höchstem Niveau. Stark!)


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Januar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> cosmic sportz



Yep. Ich wollte schon über die Race Face-Kurbel meckern. Aber dann kam mir in den Sinn, dass CrankBrothers ja keine Kurbeln mehr herstellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (24. Januar 2011)

Spacer weg und dann sieht das für mich  
DIE FRONT ganz gut aus


----------



## Altitude (25. Januar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, aber der Hobel gefällt mir gar nicht.
> 
> Integrierter Steuersatz.
> Singlespeeder mit Schaltauge.
> ...



stimmt, der aufbau ist wirklich kein glanzlicht...

...meiner wird aber sicherlich noch viel viel grottiger


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Januar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> meiner wird aber sicherlich noch viel viel grottiger



Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich es gesehen habe...


----------



## Altitude (25. Januar 2011)

für dein inneres auge - nur soviel:

rahmen cielo sportiv schwarz mit blauer schrift
campa super record 11-fach schwarz (leider plaste optik)
vr: rote könig nabe mit silberner open pro und silbernen cx-rays
hr: silberne record nabe (auf 11fach umgebaut) mit silberner open pro und silbernen cx-rays 
(sobald irgendwann die könig r45 für campa -> dann ne blaue r45)
könig patriot steuersatz in sotto vocce
salsa flipoffs in patriot
stütze: ritchey classic silber
vorbau: ritchey classic silber
lenker: schwarzer wcs stream (plaste) - da hängen die record hebel dran und das lenkerband ist erst frisch gewickelt gewesen
sattel: schwarzer sdg ti-fly
pedale: ritchey echelon - schwarz

du siehst - wird richtig grausig - nicht wahr - ist mir aber wurscht ich wollt seit jahren mal dieses
blau-silber-rot thema bei nem rad umsetzen...etz ist es soweit...

ach ja und fürs frühjarstraining und die rennradrwoche zwischen riccione und san marino liegt hier noch ne silberne athena 11s-kurbel in compact rum - mit standard-lk muss ich mir sowas nimmer geben - zu alt und zu fett...


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2011)

kurz noch zum serotta:

die ti stütze kommt garantiert nicht weg, da sie vom finish perfekt zum rahmen passt und an was für einen rahmen sollte man eine ti-stütze schrauben, wenn nicht an einen ti-rahmen ;-)

die gabel-decals und das matte finish stören mich auch ein wenig. die decals sind unter lack und ich habe momentan etwas hemmungen eine nagelneue 340gr-gabel zum lackierer zu geben. die form finde ich perfekt. die wunschgabel (colnago star) ist in neuem, bzw. WIRKLICH neuwertigem zustand quasi nicht mehr zu bekommen.

die blauen eloxteile finde ich grandios und freue mich jedesmal darüber - gerade über die mir zufällig zugelaufenen nokons, die perfekt zu den rahmendecals passen. dezente räder in schwarz/ti habe ich genug. das serotta verträgt die farbe ganz locker ;-)


----------



## Altitude (25. Januar 2011)

ich find dein serotta wunderschön und früher oder später hat sich auch das farbthema an der gabel erledigt - da bin ich mir sicher...

btw.
...schon mal an ne gerade stahl-gabel gedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Januar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> ich find dein serotta wunderschön und früher oder später hat sich auch das farbthema an der gabel erledigt - da bin ich mir sicher...
> 
> btw.
> ...schon mal an ne gerade stahl-gabel gedacht?



ja, an eine stahl, oder ti gabel (kocmo) habe ich natürlich schon gedacht.






aber das legend ist inzwischen eher zufällig auch mein "leichtes" rennrad geworden - 7.2kg
das wollte ich mir mit 300-400gr mehrgewicht an der gabel jetzt nicht ver"sauen" 

im moment habe ich noch ein ganz anderes problem mit der easton gabel: der king konus (und alle anderen, die ich bisher sonst noch probiert habe) lässt sich von hand bis ganz auf den gabelschaft drücken. 
der konussitz ist vermutlich 1/10 zu dünn. ich habe 2 von den gabeln gekauft (neu + ovp) und das problem ist bei beiden vorhanden.

hilft eigentlich nur ein konus mit untermass


----------



## Altitude (25. Januar 2011)

oder loctide...


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> oder loctide...



meinst du das reicht? mehr gerne auch per pm/mail.


----------



## mete (25. Januar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> meinst du das reicht? mehr gerne auch per pm/mail.



Solange der Konus satt sitzt und nicht wackelt, spielt es keine Rolle, wie hoch die Kraft ist, mit der der Konus auf den Sitz geschoben werden muss. Bei geschlitzen Konen geht das in der Regel auch immer per Hand. Ich würde auf eine Vollcarbongabel ehrlich gesagt auch nicht unbedingt einen Konus prügeln wollen, das macht man zwei- bis dreimal und dann ist der Konussitz im Eimer.


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2011)

hm, meinste? seitlich lässt er sich nicht bewegen, aber drehen lässt er sich. DAS macht mir sorgen. der konus auf meiner mizuno vollcarbon sitz halt bombenfest.


----------



## mete (25. Januar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> hm, meinste? seitlich lässt er sich nicht bewegen, aber drehen lässt er sich. DAS macht mir sorgen. der konus auf meiner mizuno vollcarbon sitz halt bombenfest.



Zur Not gäbe ich tatsächlich etwas Loctite drauf, aber wenns lateral spielfrei ist, würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## versus (25. Januar 2011)

danke für die einschätzung! 
das ärgerliche für mich ist, dass ich die easton hauptsächlich aus sicherheitsgründen gekauft habe, da ich die geschichte der vorher verbauten mizuno (auch vollcarbon) nicht kenne. jetzt wäre ich halt schon gerne ganz sicher, dass das mit der easton auch wirklich ein fortschritt hinsichtlich sicherheit ist.


----------



## Jaypeare (25. Januar 2011)

Ich hatte früher mal ein CAAD 7 mit Slice-Vollcarbongabel, da war das auch so. Hatte nie irgendwelche Probleme.


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Januar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> die ti stütze kommt garantiert nicht weg



Dann vielleicht einen Titanvorbau und eine schwarze Klemmschelle als Ergänzung?


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Dann vielleicht einen Titanvorbau und eine schwarze Klemmschelle als Ergänzung?


 
und wenn er das macht kommt dann noch einer und findet hey ,die kurbel geht gar nicht da muss ne ti kurbel ran....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und wenn er das macht kommt dann noch einer und findet hey ,die kurbel geht gar nicht da muss ne ti kurbel ran....


genau, überhaupt alles sche.isse, ab mit dem zeug zu mir!
(die carbongabel darf er aber behalten)


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und wenn



Sorry, Don! Ich hatte - mal wieder - einen Moment lang vergessen, dass Postings mit nicht ausschließlich beifallspendendem Inhalt hier in der letzten Zeit zunehmend unerwünscht sind - zumindest bei einigen Zeitgenossen. Hierfür ersuche ich Eure Gnaden unterwürfigst um Entschuldigung. So besser?


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Januar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Sorry, Don! Ich hatte - mal wieder - einen Moment lang vergessen, dass Postings mit nicht ausschließlich beifallspendendem Inhalt hier in der letzten Zeit zunehmend unerwünscht sind - zumindest bei einigen Zeitgenossen. Hierfür ersuche ich Eure Gnaden unterwürfigst um Entschuldigung. So besser?


 
nein 
heuchlerei kann ich nicht leiden.... 
aber es ist doch tatsache das wenn die kombi sattelstütze titan vorgeschlagen wird- dann die kurbelfrage kommt oder sogar gabel bla bla bla
jedem seine meinung-  in der tat 
wir leben ( noch) in einer demokratie


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Januar 2011)

Macht der Austausch unterschiedlicher Meinungen und Standpunkte denn nicht auch gerade ein Forum aus? Man muss doch nicht immer einer Meinung sein, um sich gut zu verstehen. Ich fände es sehr schade - und auch bedenklich - wenn die in Rede stehende Entwicklung anhielte und alles als störend empfunden wird, was nicht ausschließlich Beifall spendet...


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Januar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Macht der Austausch unterschiedlicher Meinungen und Standpunkte denn nicht auch gerade ein Forum aus? Man muss doch nicht immer einer Meinung sein, um sich gut zu verstehen. Ich fände es sehr schade - und auch bedenklich - wenn die in Rede stehende Entwicklung anhielte und alles als störend empfunden wird, was nicht ausschließlich Beifall spendet...



Volle Zustimmung. Ein Forum lebt von der Diskussion und der Vielfalt. Meistens läuft es gerade in diesem und dem anderen Titan-Thread auch sehr zivilisiert ab. Es ist doch kein Problem, wenn jemand schreibt, was ihm an einem gezeigten Bike gefällt und was weniger - sofern er es dabei belässt und seine persönliche Meinung nicht noch seitenlang offensiv breittritt.

Nervig sind jene Zeitgenossen, die ihre Meinung zur allein gültigen Religion erheben. Um zum konkreten Beispiel zurück zu kommen: Ich habe kein Problem damit, wenn jemand sagt, dass ihm 29er nicht gefallen. Mir gefällt auch längst nicht jedes Bike, das hier gezeigt wird. Muss auch nicht, sind ja nicht meine. Aber ich habe ein Problem damit, dass aus der persönlichen Meinung ("29er finde ich hässlich") ein Dogma abgeleitet wird ("29 sind ein sinnloser Marketinggag ohne Daseinsberechtigung"), das dann bei jeder passenden und unpassenden Gelegenheit zur Sprache gebracht wird.


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Januar 2011)




----------



## versus (26. Januar 2011)

meine lieblingskommentar ist eigentlich immer das und das "GEHT GAR NICHT".
gehen, bzw. fahren tut ja ziemlich alles was hier gezeigt wird. 
kritik a la zu "viel farbe", "klemme besser in schwarz", etc. ist wilkommen. wenn ich es anders sehe, wie im fall der ti stütze, sage ich es dann schon ;-)

der unmut in letzter zeit kommt fast immer wegen des themas singlespeed, oder 29er, oder der kombi aus beidem. keine ahnung, warum so viele, die ausschliesslich schaltung und/oder 26er fahren, da einfach nicht drüber wegkommen und immer wieder pauschalen dreschen müssen.

natürlich kann und soll jeder fahren was er will, aber ich persönlich bin es dann auch irgendwann leid, zum  100sten mal zu erklären, dass mein starres ssp-29er NICHT für die stadt gemacht ist. das mag der grund sein, warum die kritikfähigkeit manchmal etwas eingeschränkt ist. 

damit es wenigstens noch ein foto auf der seite gibt, auch hier noch das ti doppel:


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wir leben ( noch) in einer demokratie



das hat man von lybien auch gesagt...

@versus
das one-one geschwür hinter dem serotta GEHT GAR NICHT!


----------



## Nordpol (26. Januar 2011)

geht die 29" Diskussion hier jetzt in diesem thread weiter, ich hoffe nicht...
sende dann mal was zum thema 28".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. Januar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> das hat man von lybien auch gesagt...
> 
> @versus
> das one-one geschwür hinter dem serotta GEHT GAR NICHT!


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Januar 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> mal was zum thema 28".



Im Schnee macht sich das gute Stück besonders gut. Für so einen Crosser könnte ich mich auch noch begeistern...

P.S. Eigentlich schade, dass es die königlichen Steuersätze nur noch in Sotto Voce-Ausführung gibt.

P.P.S. @versus:


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Januar 2011)

na ja king in "alter ausführung" bekommt man immer noch in diversen seiten.... und das wird dauern bis die verschwinden.oder ev verschwinden die sottovoce in 10 jahren und es kommt was anderes auf uns zu

ich pers. habe einige im shop verglichen und finde mittlerweile die untertöne edler
aber es hat ja auch noch andere schöne steuersätze heutzutage die auch halten und gleichwertig sind..
hätte ich nicht einstandpreise würde ich auf andere steuersätze setzen
das eriksen ist echt eine tolle basis
ich werde mich aber nie mit dropbar räder anfreuden können- auch wenn ich rennräder sexy finde


jaja das trauma....


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Januar 2011)

Einerseits wäre zu Nordpols Eriksen Head-Badge ein roter King mit hellen Schriftzügen ein Traum...

Andererseits passt der Sotto Voce natürlich besser zur Sattelklemme. Einen Tod muss man sterben...


----------



## Nordpol (26. Januar 2011)

> Einen Tod muss man sterben...


 
Ich bin gerade dabei, weil ich auf meine Teile warte....


----------



## shutupandride (26. Januar 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade dabei, weil ich auf meine Teile warte....


komm, kein problem. ich schick dir derweil das da,
ich krieg dein eriksen und du musst nicht sterben



altitude: hobb etz, her mit dem cielo.
            erst die leut heiß machen und dann abkakken oder was???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (26. Januar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> altitude: hobb etz, her mit dem cielo.
> erst die leut heiß machen und dann abkakken oder was???



ja, ich möchte dicke Steuerrohre sehen!


----------



## cluso (26. Januar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> der lenker muss nicht zwingend alu sein. carbon in 26 ist eben auch schwierig.



Easton EC90... zum Beispiel...



Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Zudem gefiele mir eine schwarze Sattelstütze (samt Sattelklemme [Erg. d. Red.]) wohl deutlich besser...



Du hast doch gar keine Ahnung. (Achtung, nur Spaß...)



versus schrieb:


> ja, an eine stahl, oder ti gabel (kocmo) habe ich natürlich schon gedacht.
> 
> aber das legend ist inzwischen eher zufällig auch mein "leichtes" rennrad geworden - 7.2kg



Nein bitte keine Titangabel. Das wird zu viel des guten.




Nordpol schrieb:


> geht die 29" Diskussion hier jetzt in diesem thread weiter, ich hoffe nicht...
> sende dann mal was zum thema 28".



Wie lang willst du uns noch mit Bildern vom "achtlos" in den Schnee geworfenen Rahmen qäulen. Das Ding gehört aufgebaut und eingesaut.





shutupandride schrieb:


> komm, kein problem. ich schick dir derweil das da,



Uih, das würde mir sicherlich auch stehen das Rad.

Sehr feines Gefährt.


----------



## Nordpol (26. Januar 2011)

> komm, kein problem. ich schick dir derweil das da,
> ich krieg dein eriksen und du musst nicht sterben


krieg ich das ganze Radl...?



> Wie lang willst du uns noch mit Bildern vom "achtlos" in den Schnee geworfenen Rahmen qäulen. Das Ding gehört aufgebaut und eingesaut.


Der Winter ist schon grausam, mal sehen was ich zum Wochenende locker machen kann...?


----------



## singlestoph (27. Januar 2011)

ich könnte mir eine dikatatur des guten gewchmacks durchaus vorstellen
sowas umzusetzen ist aber eher schwierig/unmöglich. schön wärs trotzdem mal 

wieviele smilies muss ich jetzt hinsetzen, reichen 10?






eigentlich gehts um einen halbwegs respektvollen umgang miteinander


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> altitude: hobb etz, her mit dem cielo.
> erst die leut heiß machen und dann abkakken oder was???



na ja so sind wir fädder halt - viel heisse luft und nix dahinter +

...ne, bin grad in der hauptstadt und komm am samstag abend erst zurück
montag oder dienstag hol ich des geröhr dann...


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ja, ich möchte dicke Steuerrohre sehen!



nicht beim sportiv 






btw.
ich hab noch nen roten könig mit weissen logos rumliegen...


----------



## versus (27. Januar 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Easton EC90... zum Beispiel...



fände ich super, aber den gibts eben auch nur noch in oversized 

falls du eine quelle mit 26ern kennst, bitte ich um info.



cluso schrieb:


> Nein bitte keine Titangabel. Das wird zu viel des guten.



das steht momentan nicht zur debatte. erstmal das mit der easton gabel klären. ich habe mal grofa angeschrieben, wie das mit dem konus zu sehen ist. jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, ob, wie, wann reagiert wird.


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Januar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> ich hab noch nen roten könig mit weissen logos rumliegen...



Das wäre vielleicht etwas für mein Blizzard. Der eigentlich geplante Slamma Jamma aus dem Hause Ringlé ist zwar seltener, er gefällt mir jedoch nicht so richtig...



cluso schrieb:


> Du hast doch gar keine Ahnung.



Da vermag ich nicht guten Gewissens zu widersprechen.


----------



## mete (27. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wir leben ( noch) in einer demokratie



Genau, der Einzelne hat sich der Herrschaft der mobbenden Mehrheit unterzuordnen .


----------



## Altitude (27. Januar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Genau, der Einzelne hat sich der Herrschaft der mobbenden Mehrheit unterzuordnen .



neumodisches teufelszeuch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (27. Januar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Genau, der Einzelne hat sich der Herrschaft der mobbenden Mehrheit unterzuordnen .


Der Mensch ist des Menschen Wolf.


----------



## shutupandride (27. Januar 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Uih, das würde mir sicherlich auch stehen das Rad.
> Sehr feines Gefährt.


Danke Dir! wenn mir irgendwann was titaniges (oder sowas wie das cannie von jörgl/ianus?) mit gleicher geo + discs über den weg läuft, kannst du es gerne haben



Nordpol schrieb:


> krieg ich das ganze Radl...?


selbst dann wäre dein rahmen wohl weitaus mehr wert


----------



## singlestoph (27. Januar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Genau, der Einzelne hat sich der Herrschaft der mobbenden Mehrheit unterzuordnen .



der einzelne darf auch allen andern auf den sack gehen und wird dann (demokratisch) von den andern verhauen 

kann man alles tun : ist kwasi erlaupt in der demopskratie wenn auch nicht immer so vorgesehen 
...
momentan glaubt jeder man könne und dürfe alles tun (hat sich kürzlich mal irgendwo  ein journalist in der schweiz im editorial einer zeitschrift darüber ausgelassen ....)
kann er auch. nur hat wohl alles was man tut irgendwelche folgen.
auch wenn nur die dass der täter nachher rumheult wenn andere mitmenschen negativ auf sein seine freiheit ausleben reagieren


----------



## elrond (27. Januar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> danke! die sticker sind leider unter lack. habe schon an schwarz lackieren gedacht, aber sie ist ganz neu und da scheue ich mich noch ein wenig.
> 
> der lenker muss nicht zwingend alu sein. carbon in 26 ist eben auch schwierig.



Schwierig ja, aber die Auswahl ist größer. 
Schmolken und AX sind preislich jenseits von gut und böse.
WR Compositi Made in Italy:





und mit 250 noch halbwegs erschwinglich...
https://clemenzo.com/index.php/comp...id,0/option,com_virtuemart/Itemid,36/lang,de/
Aber so langsam wird's immer schwieriger mit leichten Lenkern mit klassischen Klemmmaß.


----------



## xc-mtb (28. Januar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Schwierig ja, aber die Auswahl ist größer.
> Schmolken und AX sind preislich jenseits von gut und böse.
> WR Compositi Made in Italy:
> 
> ...



Der WR - Lenker ist super. Fahr den an meinem Stahlrenner auch in 26mm mit passendem Vorbau. Macht keine Probleme. Vor allem finde ich gut, dass die Dinger noch wirklich in Italien zusammengebastelt werden und wohl nicht nur ein Sticker aufgebracht wird! Die Logo´s sind übrigens unter Lack.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## versus (28. Januar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Schwierig ja, aber die Auswahl ist grÃ¶Ãer.
> Schmolken und AX sind preislich jenseits von gut und bÃ¶se.
> WR Compositi Made in Italy:
> und mit 250â¬ noch halbwegs erschwinglich...
> ...



vielen dank fÃ¼r den tipp, das sieht gut aus! 

ja es wird absolut schwierig mit 26.0 und hochwertig! fÃ¼r mich auch immer noch unverstÃ¤ndlich, denn einen riesigen unterschied zwischen den os-lenkern zu meinen 26ern merke ich nicht.

wr wÃ¼rde wegen der stÃ¼tze ja eigentlich besser zu meinem stahlrenner passen


----------



## cluso (28. Januar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> vielen dank für den tipp, das sieht gut aus!
> 
> ja es wird absolut schwierig mit 26.0 und hochwertig! für mich auch immer noch unverständlich, denn einen riesigen unterschied zwischen den os-lenkern zu meinen 26ern merke ich nicht.
> 
> wr würde wegen der stütze ja eigentlich besser zu meinem stahlrenner passen




Verdammt, jetzt bin ich doch gerade vom Stuhl gefallen.


----------



## singlestoph (29. Januar 2011)

hab mir auch was gebastelt aus alteisen das noch rumhieng/lag vielleicht geh ich am WE damit mal ausfahren ....


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Januar 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt bin ich doch gerade vom Stuhl gefallen.



Ja 
wie ein italienischer Kaschmir  Maßanzug 
Zeitlos edel und ein leidenschaftliches
Handwerk
Versus für mich eines deiner schönsten Velos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (29. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ja
> wie ein italienischer Kaschmir  Maßanzug
> Zeitlos edel und ein leidenschaftliches
> Handwerk
> Versus für mich eines deiner schönsten Velos


mit geradem oberrohr wäre der rahmen NOCH besser


----------



## corfrimor (29. Januar 2011)

Ja, sehr geiles Rad! Und auch ein hübsches Photo


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2011)

das Scapin ist wirklich von Versus der absolute Hammer...


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Januar 2011)

Herr Versus, eine echte Augenweide!

Mir persönlich würde es aber mit anderen Laufrädern noch besser gefallen...vielleicht ne schöne klassische Schlauchreifenfelge mit Campa Naben....


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Januar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> mit geradem oberrohr wäre der rahmen NOCH besser


 Fitze Fitze Fatze Fitze Fitze Fatze Fitze Fitze Fatze


----------



## Ianus (29. Januar 2011)

Das Scapin haut mich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker. Technisch sicherlich top, aber optisch absolut nichtssagend. Ein grottenhäßlicher LRS und farblich trotz einiger roter Akzente total eintönig. Vielleicht liegts auch an der Fotoperspektive und live sieht es wesentlich stimmiger aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (29. Januar 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Das Scapin hat mich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker. Technisch sicherlich top, aber optisch absolut nichtssagend.



Blasphemie !


----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2011)

mann werfe den purchen zu poden...


----------



## singlestoph (29. Januar 2011)

ska-päng mit gerade ober-ohr






ich finds eigentlich ganz gut wenn/dass fahrräder nichts sagen  ... man stelle sich vor, so ab 5 fahrrädern .....

ein weiteres nichtssagendes das nicht mal sagt wers gebaut hat ....


----------



## Rutil (29. Januar 2011)

@versus: Deda 215

Ich fahre ihn seit Jahren am VN und bin sehr zufrieden. Flext schön, hält aber. Dazu sehr günstig. So ein komischer Ami hat damit sogar mal die Tour gewonnen...


----------



## magas (29. Januar 2011)

das schwarze altmetall von singlestoph finde ich super


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2011)

danke allerseits! das scapin könnte sich zu meinem lieblings rr entwickeln. fährt sich traumhaft und so, wie ich es mir von einem stahlrenner erhofft hatte.
da es trotz stahl ein aktuelles rad ist, kam für mich auch nur ein aktueller lrs in frage. klassischen campa räder habe ich ja da, aber die passen meiner meinung nach nicht so gut.


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2011)

Rutil schrieb:


> @versus: Deda 215
> 
> Ich fahre ihn seit Jahren am VN und bin sehr zufrieden. Flext schön, hält aber. Dazu sehr günstig. So ein komischer Ami hat damit sogar mal die Tour gewonnen...



den habe ich am serotta dran. gibts den noch neu in 26?


----------



## singlestoph (30. Januar 2011)

wenn du mir 250oiro gibst könnte ich mich ev überwinden meinen von da(unten) abzubauen


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2011)

den vom serotta habe ich doch von dir. der ist eben nur schon recht vermackt - drum war er ja auch so günschtig ;-)

schon gemessen?


----------



## elrond (30. Januar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> den habe ich am serotta dran. gibts den noch neu in 26?



Ja, ist aber schwerer als die von dir geforderten 220g, deshalb hab ich ihn nicht erwähnt. Das Mehrgewicht merkt man an der Steifigkeit, der ist wesentlich steifer als z.B. ein 3ttt less199 oder itm the bar.  
Auf der Deda Homepage ist er mit 215g angegeben:
http://www.dedaelementi.com/En/Prod...onent=Road+handlebar+26,0&ProductIDMaster=379
stimmt aber nicht, bei bike components ist er mit 236g angegeben was eher der Wahrheit entspricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Januar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Ja, ist aber schwerer als die von dir geforderten 220g, deshalb hab ich ihn nicht erwähnt. Das Mehrgewicht merkt man an der Steifigkeit, der ist wesentlich steifer als z.B. ein 3ttt less199 oder itm the bar.
> Auf der Deda Homepage ist er mit 215g angegeben:
> http://www.dedaelementi.com/En/Prod...onent=Road+handlebar+26,0&ProductIDMaster=379
> stimmt aber nicht, bei bike components ist er mit 236g angegeben was eher der Wahrheit entspricht.



danke für die info. sowas dachte ich mir schon. leider hatte ich vergessen den vor dem einbau zu wiegen. einen rennlenker zum wiegen wieder auszubauen ist ja ein wenig aufwändiger 

230 ist allerdings auch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Rutil (30. Januar 2011)

Geben tut es ihn, noch dazu in verschiedenen Bögen und Breiten. Ich finde auch nicht, dass ein paar Gramm mehr ein Problem sind. Viele Carbonlenker, die leichter sind, gibts auch nicht. Von 26mm ganz zu schweigen (AX Lightness und Schmolke lass ich mal aussen vor).
Arg finde ich, dass es da noch wesentlich flexiblere gibt. Das war mir nicht bewusst, ich dachte schon, der Deda 215 ist recht weich .


----------



## shutupandride (30. Januar 2011)

ja bin ich hier bei den sch.eiss weightweenies?
hab mal ein RR mit einem easton 26mm carbonlenker (ea70???)
ersteigert, hatte eine schöne tiefe kerbe an der klemmung.
da verzichte ich doch gerne auf 100g hin oder her


----------



## elrond (30. Januar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ja bin ich hier bei den sch.eiss weightweenies?
> hab mal ein RR mit einem easton 26mm carbonlenker (ea70???)
> ersteigert, hatte eine schöne tiefe kerbe an der klemmung.
> da verzichte ich doch gerne auf 100g hin oder her



Faszinierend,





erzähle doch mehr davon. 

Zum Glück gibt's in Alu niemals nicht irgendwelche Kerben - lieber ein paar Gramm mehr!


----------



## shutupandride (30. Januar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt's in Alu niemals nicht irgendwelche Kerben - lieber ein paar Gramm mehr!


natürlich kannst du am fahrrad alles killen,
aber carbon ist doch einfach abfall, 
obwohl nein, nicht mal das, es ist ja sondermüll


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2011)

uups, hab vergessen euch an meinem glück teilhaben zu lassen:
























cielo_dropout von dekadenceordie auf Flickr


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. Februar 2011)

ein Traumrahmen.


----------



## omega1848 (4. Februar 2011)

Aber Alex, da haben die dich doch gefoppt, das ist lackierter Stahl und kein lackierter Titan-Rahmen, oder  ?
(Spass, trotzdem schööön! )


----------



## elrond (4. Februar 2011)

Sehr schöner Rahmen! 
Nur wo ist die passende Gabel? Wenn Carbon, dann hoffe ich, daß sie ebenfalls lackiert ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Februar 2011)

Fein, fein, fein...


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2011)

wow alex! schickes teil!

und bitte noch mehr


----------



## Catsoft (4. Februar 2011)

Das nenne ich mal eine Verpackung  Ganz abgesehen vom Inhalt


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2011)

bilder gibt's wenn fertig...

könnt aber a bisserl dauern, kämpf grad mit dem thema:
"framesets are built to use meduim reach (57mm) road calipers only"...
...campa hat da schon mal nix...

werden wohl die in silber:




ne schickere alternative ist mir grad noch nicht untergekommen

btw.
hat noch jemand ne 28.6er umwerferschelle von campa in silber oder schwarz rumliegen - meine ist ist irgendwie verschollen...


----------



## -odi- (4. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> ne schickere alternative ist mir grad noch nicht untergekommen



Was hälst du denn von Fouriers.






Bloß zu dem Medium-Reach kann ich nix sagen.


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2011)

sieht mir aber nicht nach 57mm schenkellänge aus, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -odi- (4. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> sieht mir aber nicht nach 57mm schenkellänge aus, oder?



Weiß nicht, aber schön sind sie.
Ich wusste aber auch nicht, das es das unterschiedliche Längen gibt.


----------



## shutupandride (4. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> cielo_dropout von dekadenceordie auf Flickr


nein nein nein, auf gar keinen fall so eine carbonrotzgabel hinbauen!!!  
DAS IST FREVEL.
was sicher geil aussehen würde wäre eine kocmo ti.
und bremsen nimmst du einfach ältere, polierte campa,
sind doch eh schicker als das neumodische graffl.
freu mich auf das komplettrad!


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2011)

jungs, keine angst -> da kommt die mitgelieferte cielo/king stahl-gabel rein 

@alex
ich bin grad auf der suche nach alten/ältern campa-bremsen mit längeren
bremsarmen...gar net so einfach


----------



## elrond (4. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> jungs, keine angst -> da kommt die mitgelieferte cielo/king stahl-gabel rein
> 
> @alex
> ich bin grad auf der suche nach alten/ältern campa-bremsen mit längeren
> bremsarmen...gar net so einfach



Bist du im Tourforum angemeldet? Wenn nicht, mach das mal und setze ne Suchanfrage in den Klassikerbereich. Jede Wette du hast noch dieses Wochenende mehrere Angebote. 
Warum bauen die aber auch Rahmen mit diesem inzwischen schon exotischen Bremsenmaß, wenn die Ausfaller noch nicht einmal Ösen für Schutzbleche (der einzige Grund für dieses Schenkelmaß) haben?


----------



## Altitude (4. Februar 2011)

suchanfrage im tour-forum läuft schon - aber danke für den tipp

...keine ahnung, was se sich mit dem maß gedacht haben...


----------



## elrond (4. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> suchanfrage im tour-forum läuft schon - aber danke für den tipp
> 
> ...keine ahnung, was se sich mit dem maß gedacht haben...



Setz die Anfrage besser direkt bei den Klassikern rein, oder schick "Kind der Sonne" oder "medias" mal ne PN.


----------



## shutupandride (4. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> suchanfrage im tour-forum läuft schon


ich frag mal meinen kumpel, der an der veste beim crossen dabei war


----------



## singlestoph (5. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> suchanfrage im tour-forum läuft schon - aber danke für den tipp
> 
> ...keine ahnung, was se sich mit dem maß gedacht haben...



von da: http://cielo.chrisking.com/bikes/sportif-details/



> Both the frame and fork are designed to be used with medium reach (57mm) caliper brakes and can accommodate *comfortable width tires* and fenders. (Fender eyelets are available as an option if you wish).



ich würd sagen das ist ziemlich cool so


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> von da: http://cielo.chrisking.com/bikes/sportif-details/
> 
> 
> 
> ich würd sagen das ist ziemlich cool so



schönes bild! buchenegg?

@alex: wie erkennt/misst man denn die schenkellänge einer bremse?


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> von da: http://cielo.chrisking.com/bikes/sportif-details/
> 
> _Both the frame and fork are designed to be used with medium reach (57mm) caliper brakes and can accommodate comfortable width tires and fenders. (Fender eyelets are available as an option if you wish)._
> 
> ich würd sagen das ist ziemlich cool so



@stoph
klar, die grundidee erschliesst sich mir auch - ist sicherlich geil - nur grad ich finde es perlen vor die säue einen rahmen von dieser schönheit (der vor meinem inneren auge mit campa superrecord / athena mix strahlte...) mit tektro, diatech, shimano oem (bzw. sonora, tiagra) sram rival oder canecreek bremsen aufzubauen...

@versus
man misst den abstand zwischen befestigungsbolzen der bremse und der untersten position des bremsklotzes am bremsschenkel (mitte/mitte)...

aktuelle rennradbremsen haben 40- 50 mm...ich brauch 55 bis 65 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeOppa (5. Februar 2011)

Moin,

schau doch mal bei Velo Orange nach dem Grand Cru Long Reach Brakeset.
Die machen auf der Webseite optisch einen guten Eindruck und die Bestellung bei VO ist völlig problemlos.
(Leider darf ich als Forums-Frischling noch nichts verlinken.)

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## shutupandride (5. Februar 2011)

DeOppa schrieb:


> Leider darf ich als Forums-Frischling noch nichts verlinken.


tataaa:
http://store.velo-orange.com/index.php/components/brakes/calipers/grand-cru-long-reach-brakes.html


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2011)

danke für den tipp - die schaun echt schick aus:


----------



## singlestoph (5. Februar 2011)

man kann auch nach christian smoliks methode die bremsbackenbefestigungs nach unten aufdremeln ..... hält (er hat zwar einfach das nicht gebrauchte zeug weggesägt um gewicht einzusparen ...)

oder die für den kuota carbonfelchenlaufradsatz mit den komisch abgesetzten bremsflanken tauglichen bremsklötze bestellen .... lassen, könnte ich für dich tun glaubich

s


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> man kann auch nach christian smoliks methode die bremsbackenbefestigungs nach unten aufdremeln ..... hält (er hat zwar einfach das nicht gebrauchte zeug weggesägt um gewicht einzusparen ...)



auf die dremel idee ist mein bester kumpel auch schon gekommen - aber macht man das mit superrecord bremsen - ich glaub nicht...

ich glaub die grand cru sind gerade noch ne sehr interessante alternative...

... hab grad noch ne kleine suchanfrage bei meinem persönlichen campa-helpdesk laufen -> vielleicht hat der noch ne idee...


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. Februar 2011)

DeOppa schrieb:


> Grand Cru Long Reach Brakeset.



Gar nicht hässlich...


----------



## shutupandride (5. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Gar nicht hässlich...


aber niemals so schön wie campa


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. Februar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> aber niemals so schön wie campa



Da widerspreche ich nicht.


----------



## Altitude (5. Februar 2011)

ich find campy auch stylischer...we will see - schönes we, ich geh etz biken - genug geschraubt für heute...

















und das mit der roten vr-nabe muss ich mir nochmal überlegen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> ich find campy auch stylischer...we will see - schönes we, ich geh etz biken - genug geschraubt für heute...



OS zu dem zarten rahmen? ich bin gespannt! die ritchey classic teile sind toll. habe ich jetzt an meinem klein. 



Altitude schrieb:


> schönes we, ich geh etz biken



ich auch!


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> die ritchey classic teile sind toll.



Gar nicht hässlich - das habe ich heute doch schon einmal geschrieben...



versus schrieb:


> ich auch!



Ich würde ja auch gerne....


----------



## chriiss (6. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


>



Hm, nicht aufgebaut ist der Rahmen superschön! Insbes. die "Ringe" am Steuerrohr haben (hatten) es mir angetan. 
Im aufgebauten Zustand wirkt das alles aber aufgetürmt.


----------



## Altitude (7. Februar 2011)

hab etz mal nen blauen king reingemacht - sieht schon ruhiger aus als mit dem patriot...dann passt natürlich auch die rote nab wieder´nicht -> wird also noch ne längere baustele

btw. 
brauchts wer nen patriot king steuersatz und/oder ne rote r45 nabe?


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> btw.
> brauchts wer nen patriot king steuersatz



wenn der gleich gefärpt ist wie der französische-meister-steuersatz ...? dann vielleicht


----------



## Altitude (8. Februar 2011)

na ja, ist halt ein normaler patriot von king






etz halt mit ein paar kleinen kratzern vom einpressen...
_(sieht man aber im eingepressten zustand nimmer)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (8. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> na ja, ist halt ein normaler patriot von king
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
eigentlich ne schöne farbwahl
aber da kommen mir eben immer 2 flaggen in den sinn die ich nicht schön entfinde rein philosphisch entfunden....


----------



## -odi- (8. Februar 2011)

chriiss schrieb:


> Hm, nicht aufgebaut ist der Rahmen superschön! Insbes. die "Ringe" am Steuerrohr haben (hatten) es mir angetan.
> Im aufgebauten Zustand wirkt das alles aber aufgetürmt.



dito.
Da finde ich die Inset-Version am MTB-Rahmen etwas gelungener.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Februar 2011)

-odi- schrieb:


> dito.
> Da finde ich die Inset-Version am MTB-Rahmen etwas gelungener.


 
in der tat da ist nen flow vorhanden


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Februar 2011)

imho strahlt der Rahmen an sich in der Farbe eine klassische Eleganz und Ruhe aus - das würde ich nicht mit zuviel Farbe zunichte machen. Alles klassisch silbern, wie z. B. der Vorbau, das wäre toll. Und ein Spacer, der den gleichen Außendurchmesser wie der Steuersatz hat!


----------



## Altitude (8. Februar 2011)

jetzt ist ein blauer king drin - als einziger farbfleck - schaut genial aus...


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> jetzt ist ein blauer king drin - als einziger farbfleck - schaut genial aus...



erzählen kannste viel 

ZEIGEN ! ! !


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> eigentlich ne schöne farbwahl
> aber da kommen mir eben immer 2 flaggen in den sinn die ich nicht schön entfinde rein philosphisch entfunden....



holland und frankreich?


----------



## Altitude (8. Februar 2011)

das ist doch eher oranje oder bleu...


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> erzählen kannste viel
> 
> ZEIGEN ! ! !



wackeliges iphone foddo - die knipse ist mit frau und kind unterwes


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. Februar 2011)

Besser, aber nicht wirklich gut - zumindest für mein Empfinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (10. Februar 2011)

silber wär edel, 
überhaupt einfach eine ältere silberne komplettgruppe von campa (oder DA9).
das elox-geschlampe passt irgendwie ned zu dem schönen klassikrahmen, sorry alex.


----------



## elrond (10. Februar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> silber wär edel,
> überhaupt einfach eine ältere silberne komplettgruppe von campa (oder DA9).
> das elox-geschlampe passt irgendwie ned zu dem schönen klassikrahmen, sorry alex.



Seh ich leider genauso, die Athena ist weder formschön noch vernünftig poliert. Was ich mir auch noch vorstellen könnte wäre ne DA 7800 mit den neuen STI (ohne Wäscheleine) und die Kurbel mit dezenteren Blättern. Ich glaube das wäre inzwischen mein Favorit. Wobei der blaue CK durchaus noch zu vertreten ist und am fertigen Rad vielleicht sogar besser als ein silberner wirkt.


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2011)

@konstruktive kritiker 
ist mir auch bewusst, das der mix record/athena suboptimal ist - nur finde ich zur zeit nirgends eine neue (oder neuwertige) 10fach record mit alu kurbel - meine 10fach record ist aufm crosser verbaut - shimano oder sram kommt mir definitiv nicht ans rennrad...und der blaue king bleibt etz auch drin - mir gefällt das total gut... 

_(bevor ich mein rad, wie die cielo/ck- jungs mit ner 105er, ultegra oder sram rival aufbaue - bleibts so)_


----------



## versus (10. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> @konstruktive kritiker
> ist mir auch bewusst, das der mix superrecord/athena suboptimal ist - nur finde ich zur zeit nirgends eine neue (oder neuwertige) 10fach record mit alu kurbel - meine 10fach record ist aufm crosser verbaut - shimano oder sram kommt mir definitiv nicht ans rennrad...und der blaue king bleibt etz auch drin
> 
> _(bevor ich mein rad, wie die cielo jungs mit ner ultegra oder sram rival aufbaue - bleibts so)_



du suchst eine silberne 10-fach record kurbel???

so eine:




DSC01885 von ver.sus auf Flickr

am serotta ist jetzt eine tune und mit der record wird z. zt. am klein gekurbelt. da soll aber langfristig eher die turbine dran:


----------



## singlestoph (10. Februar 2011)

record hab ich nur in gebraucht

chorus (halt noch mit 5 armen ) hätte ich auch in neu und 10f kettenblätter auch, die passen aber wieder nur zu record kurbeln mit 4 armen 

undsoweiter


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. Februar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> undsoweiter



Das schaut doch gar nicht verkehrt aus...


----------



## Altitude (10. Februar 2011)

danke für die angebote/inspirationen...

ich verbau etz erst mal mein graffl und schau mal obs mir dann gefällt...


----------



## Altitude (18. Februar 2011)

auf Cyclingnews entdeckt


----------



## elrond (18. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> auf Cyclingnews entdeckt



Schon drüben gesehen und für abscheulich empfunden, zeig liebr mal ein paar neue Bilder von deinem cielo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlaffe wade (19. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> @konstruktive kritiker
> ist mir auch bewusst, das der mix record/athena suboptimal ist - nur finde ich zur zeit nirgends eine neue (oder neuwertige) 10fach record mit alu kurbel - meine 10fach record ist aufm crosser verbaut - shimano oder sram kommt mir definitiv nicht ans rennrad...und der blaue king bleibt etz auch drin - mir gefällt das total gut...



alukurbel campa ? da fällt mir spontan diese hier ein:

http://www.bike-palast.com/Rennrad/Kurbeln/Campagnolo-Record-Alu-10-fach.html

und diese hier ist die einzige, die MICH auf ein teil von shimano bringen könnte 

http://www.bike-palast.com/Rennrad/Kurbeln/Shimano-Dura-Ace-7700-9-fach-Kurbel.html


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2011)

war heute mal wieder mit dem legend unterwegs




20110219_04 von ver.sus auf Flickr




20110219_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr

wieder mit der mizuno, weil das mit der neuen easton noch nicht vollständig geklärt ist.


----------



## nebeljäger (20. Februar 2011)

ad 1. Bild
Aufnahme zur Hohezeit der schweizer Architektur....

sag, wie kommst du mit dem Ultremo zurecht....bin selten so einen schlecht zu lenkenden/kippligen Reifen gefahren...:kotz:

freu mich schon wenn mein "Winter"reifen wieder gegen Veloflex getauscht wird...

und die Bündner 2011er Reben meine Geschmacksknospen vor Freude tanzen lassen..


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ad 1. Bild
> Aufnahme zur Hohezeit der schweizer Architektur....


 genau das war auch der grund für den fotostopp. städtebaulich ein wirklich beachtenswertes ensemble  



nebeljäger schrieb:


> sag, wie kommst du mit dem Ultremo zurecht....bin selten so einen schlecht zu lenkenden/kippligen Reifen gefahren...:


 
hm. ich glaube ich bin da zu wenig sensibel für sowas. ich fahre den ultremo schon seit er auf den markt kam an verwchiedenen rädern. ausser dass ich mangels profil den verschleiss nie so recht einschätzen kann, habe, bzw. bemerke ich keine probleme mit dem reifen.

bei einem satz haben sich nach einem urlaub im bayrischen wald (direkt nach der schneeschmelze mit viel scharfem splitt auf den strasse) jede menge schnitte an der oberfläche gezeigt. vergleichen kann ich mit conti gp 3000 und 4000 und schwalbes stelvio. beim stelvio fand ich den verschleiss einen witz


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> war heute mal wieder mit dem legend unterwegs



Mitternachtssonne im Februar?


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Mitternachtssonne im Februar?



äxgüsi  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Februar 2011)

Sorry, ein verunglücktes Scherzchen...

Du schriebst um kurz nach Mitternacht, dass Du _heute_ mit dem Legend unterwegs gewesen seist. Und auf dem zugehörigen Bild war es hell...


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Sorry, ein verunglücktes Scherzchen...
> 
> Du schriebst um kurz nach Mitternacht, dass Du _heute_ mit dem Legend unterwegs gewesen seist. Und auf dem zugehörigen Bild war es hell...



ich musste ja auch erst noch duschen


----------



## Catsoft (21. Februar 2011)

Verkehrte Welt. In den Bergen kein Schnee und die Sonne scheint und bei uns im Norden ist es noch glatt und frostig  Ich würd so gerne mein Kish bewegen...


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> *Verkehrte Welt. In den Bergen kein Schnee *und die Sonne scheint...



das wetter ist gerade dabei, das zu korrigieren


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2011)

das Cielo ist fertig -neuer Tread:

der Tread für stahlrennradfahrende Titan-Mountainbiker


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2011)

schön geworden alex! der rahmen hat eine wirklich feine linie!

tu mir den gefallen und mach noch ein foto vor einem ruhigen hintergrund. wirds denn der ritchey classic lenker? 

zu den walfischhebeln sage ich nichts und freue mich darauf, wenn du nosene 10 fach gefunden hast


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> wirds denn der ritchey classic lenker?
> 
> zu den walfischhebeln sage ich nichts



Yep, an diesen beiden Stellen könnte man sicherlich noch etwas herausholen.

Mir persönlich wollen zudem das Schaltwerk, der Umwerfer und der Steuersatz nicht so recht gefallen.

P.S. Ein silberfarbenes Sattelgestell wäre vermutlich auch eine feine Geschichte...


----------



## Altitude (25. Februar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Yep, an diesen beiden Stellen könnte man sicherlich noch etwas herausholen.
> 
> Mir persönlich wollen zudem das Schaltwerk, der Umwerfer und der Steuersatz nicht so recht gefallen.
> 
> P.S. Ein silberfarbenes Sattelgestell wäre vermutlich auch eine feine Geschichte...



ja, es wird ein silberner Ritchey-Classic...

der Steuersatz bleibt drin


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> ja, es wird ein silberner Ritchey-Classic...
> 
> der Steuersatz bleibt drin



ein guter lenker. ich war ja erst am zweifeln, ob ich mit der klassischen form zurecht komme, aber das passt ziemlich gut (mieses handyfoto, das die farbe nicht im ansatz wiedergibt) 




klein_20110212_04 von ver.sus auf Flickr

jetzt aber genug untitaniges.


----------



## shutupandride (3. März 2011)

salve.
kann mir evtl einer der herren verraten, 
wer die look vorbauten hergestellt hat?
danke schonmal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re-spekt (3. März 2011)

hab ich mal ein wenig gescrollt - und tatsächlich Laufräder der Marke  "PORNO" gesehen ! 
heheheehehehehe


----------



## Altitude (3. März 2011)

ich tipp auf sandvik


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2011)

Das war hier auch schon länger nicht mehr zu sehen:




Goldener Spacer weg, Ritchey-Teile gegen Roox Roadie und Bontrager RXL getauscht. Letztere Stütze war eher eine Notlösung, weil es mir nicht gelingen wollte, eine passende Roox-Stütze aufzutreiben. Gefällt mir aber eigentlich ganz gut.

Zum Fahren immer noch ein Traum, trotz "nur" Veloce/Centaur Komponenten.


----------



## versus (5. März 2011)

schön! den asphalt cowboy habe ich auch noch, aber leider ist der mit -17° und 110mm für mich nich auf dauer fahrbar. aber sonst ein hübscher, schlanker vorbau! eine passende stütze wäre schon noch was.

meine alte veloce schaltung funktioniert mind. genause wie die chorus- und die record-gruppe.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2011)

versus schrieb:


> asphalt cowboy



Stimmt, so isses richtig. Steht ja auch drauf. 



versus schrieb:


> meine alte veloce schaltung funktioniert mind. genause wie die chorus- und die record-gruppe.



Das war damals eine ganz bewusste Entscheidung. Einerseits aus Preisgründen, andererseits wollte ich aber auch kein Carbon an Schalthebel und -werk. Die Teile sehen klassisch schön aus und lassen funktional nichts zu wünschen übrig. Nur die Bremsen verlieren deutlich gegen die Shimano-Gegenstücke.


----------



## versus (5. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Nur die Bremsen verlieren deutlich gegen die Shimano-Gegenstücke.



da besteht allerdings auch ein riesen unterschied zwischen veloce und record. die records bremsen (beides mal die aktuellen skeleton modelle) deutlich besser.


----------



## Rutil (5. März 2011)

Schöner Klassiker! Einzig Stütze und Kurbel wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen. Ein FlaHa reicht?


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2011)

Naja, ein Klassiker ist es noch nicht. Bestenfalls ein Youngtimer.  Der Rahmen müsste Baujahr 2004 sein.

Der eine FlaHa hat bisher immer gereicht, auf längeren Touren nehm ich einen Trinkrucksack mit.

Zur Satteltütze hab ich mich ja schon geäußert. Sollte mir tatsächlich irgendwann eine schwarze Roox in 27,2 und gutem Zustand zu einem realistischen Preis über den Weg laufen, würde ich da eventuell nochmal tätig werden. Als Kurbel hatte ich zunächst eine passende Campa Centaur Alu bestellt - und angesichts der erschreckend billig wirkenden Anmutung postwendend wieder zurück geschickt. Dazu noch dieses merkwürdige Verzahnungssystem. Die Cadence ist steif, einigermaßen leicht, recht selten und funktioniert seit bald 2 Jahren völlig zuverlässig und problemlos. Optisch gefällt sie mir auch sehr gut, also gibts keinen Grund für einen Tausch.


----------



## Rutil (5. März 2011)

Ich hab halt so eine komische Ansicht, dass auf einen Italo-Rahmen möglichst Italo Komponenten gehören. Das macht es manchmal nicht einfacher... Andererseits ist das ja ein Russe, somit passt es ja wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2011)

Rutil schrieb:


> Andererseits ist das ja ein Russe, somit passt es ja wieder



Das war jetzt fies.


----------



## Re-spekt (5. März 2011)

wat en Knochen !


----------



## cluso (6. März 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ein guter lenker. ich war ja erst am zweifeln, ob ich mit der klassischen form zurecht komme, aber das passt ziemlich gut (mieses handyfoto, das die farbe nicht im ansatz wiedergibt)
> 
> jetzt aber genug untitaniges.





Was für ein GEILLLLLLEEEESSSSSS Rad.


----------



## ufp (6. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das war hier auch schon länger nicht mehr zu sehen:
> 
> 
> Goldener Spacer weg, Ritchey-Teile gegen Roox Roadie und Bontrager RXL getauscht. Letztere Stütze war eher eine Notlösung, weil es mir nicht gelingen wollte, eine passende Roox-Stütze aufzutreiben. Gefällt mir aber eigentlich ganz gut.
> ...


Letzteres ist ja das wichtigste!

Zum optischen:
Rahmen ok. Titan und die schwarzen Carbonteile passen .
Die verschiedenen Gelbtöne leider nicht (vorne/hinten, auch der umrandete CT1 Schriftzug ist zu viel umrandet).

Das Gold des Sattelspanners paßt dann nicht zu den gelben Teilen.

Und die Bremshebeln sollten in schwarz gehalten sein, dann passen sie besser dazu, weil das silber schlägt sich mit dem Titan.


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2011)

Die silbernen Teile passen sehr gut zum Rahmen, weil der nicht Titan Natur sondern silbern lackiert ist. 

Die Gelbtöne - da habe ich auch lange mit mir gekämpft. Die gabelschriftzüge passen recht gut zu den goldenen Details. Bei den Rahmenaufklebern hätte ich mir auch gewünscht, dass E.C. sich für was anderes als dieses seltsame halbneongelb entschieden hätte. Aber so ist es halt original. Wer bin ich, dass ich es wagen würde, die originalen Schriftzüge von einem CT1 zu kratzen, das wäre ja Denkmalschändung. 

Das Ganze ist ja ohnehin ein etwas eigenwilliger Aufbau. Das passiert meistens, wenn ich zu basteln anfange. Italophile Puristen schütteln den Kopf über die Kurbel (und dann auch noch kompakt ), Leichtbauer wundern sich angesichts der Gabel mit Stahlschaft, die Sattelstütze passt eigentlich so gar nicht zum Rest, Highend-Fanatiker meinen alles außer einer Record oder Super Record an diesem Rahmen wäre Frevel (auf rrnews gab es tatsächlich mehrere solcher Kommentare in teils recht aggressivem Tonfall) und überhaupt, die Laufräder sind sowas von unaerodynamisch dass es ein Wunder ist, dass sie überhaupt rollen...

Mir taugt es.


----------



## Catsoft (6. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Mir taugt es.



Es ist eben ein Rad zum Fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (7. März 2011)

das lustige ist dass gerade colnago (und cinelli) viele bikes mit Shimano komponenten ausrüsten ....

in den vergangenen 10-15jahren wohl um (wer weiss) innovativer (vorallem anders als die meisten italiener sonst) zu erscheinen und wohl auch weil colnago irgendwas um die 50 rennteams unterstützt und wohl nicht alle campa fahren könnenwollen

campa hat ja zeitweise 75% aller profis ausgerüstet ....


----------



## nebeljäger (11. März 2011)

wünsch' euch allen ein schönes Frühlingswochende....


----------



## versus (11. März 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Was für ein GEILLLLLLEEEESSSSSS Rad.



danke! finde ich auch. 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> wünsch' euch allen ein schönes Frühlingswochende....



wieder tolle bilder! ich freue mich wie bolle aufs wochenende und hoffe, dass das wetter eine lange rennradrunde hergibt!


----------



## Rutil (11. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die silbernen Teile passen sehr gut zum Rahmen, weil der nicht Titan Natur sondern silbern lackiert ist.


 
Weisst du, wozu der Ernesto einen Titanrahmen silber lackieren hat lassen? Ich seh grad den tieferen Sinn nicht. Hab diese Rahmen leider immer nur in Shops gesehen, wirkt die Lackierung in der Sonne evtl. anders als pures Titan?
Und sorry wegen dem Russen, aber das hat grad gepasst


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. März 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Frühlingswochende...



Tolle Kulisse...


----------



## Jaypeare (11. März 2011)

Rutil schrieb:


> Weisst du, wozu der Ernesto einen Titanrahmen silber lackieren hat lassen? Ich seh grad den tieferen Sinn nicht. Hab diese Rahmen leider immer nur in Shops gesehen, wirkt die Lackierung in der Sonne evtl. anders als pures Titan?



Da bin ich überfragt. Genauso, warum die Kabelführungen genietet und nicht geschweißt sind. Ganz sicher gab es dafür triftige Gründe. 

Sieht schon etwas anders aus. Glatter und glänzender, fällt aber nur wirklich auf, wenn man es direkt neben unbehandeltes Titan hält. Ich hätte es nicht gemerkt, wenn nicht bei der Montage der Sattelklemme etwas Lack abgeblättert wäre.



Rutil schrieb:


> Und sorry wegen dem Russen, aber das hat grad gepasst



Kein Thema. Erstens stimmt es, zweitens gehöre ich nicht zu denjenigen, die Dinge nach ihrem Herkunftsland beurteilen. 

Zumal die Verarbeitung alles andere als "russisch" ist.


----------



## Nordpol (11. März 2011)

> wünsch' euch allen ein schönes Frühlingswochende....


 
ups..., will am wochenende in den skiurlaub, macht wohl sinn auch das Radl mit zunehmen...


----------



## versus (11. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die silbernen Teile passen sehr gut zum Rahmen, weil der nicht Titan Natur sondern silbern lackiert ist.



 echt wahr??? ich kenne den ex-rahmen von herrn singlestoph und hätte einiges gewettet, dass das titan natur ist 

wenn das lack ist, dann ist es aber trotzdem eine andere farbe, als alu poliert:


----------



## Jaypeare (11. März 2011)

Bin mir auch ziemlich sicher, dass das im Bild Titan natur ist. Das ist aber auch ein älteres Modell. Ich stell morgen mal zum Vergleich ein Detailfoto von meinem hier rein.


----------



## singlestoph (12. März 2011)

ich denke auch das mein ex grösstteils titan natur ist  allerdings klar lackiert irgendwo mitte oberrohr hats aber ein stück das silbergrau nachlackiert wurde .... sieht man fast nicht ist aber dort auffällig leichmässig ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (12. März 2011)

Hier im Vergleich mal die gleiche Stelle bei meinem:





Insbesondere an den Schweißnähten sieht man, dass da überlackiert wurde. Der Farbton ist dunkler als poliertes Alu, beißt sich aber (m.M.n.) nicht.


----------



## versus (12. März 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Hier im Vergleich mal die gleiche Stelle bei meinem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das ist echt interessant. würde mich echt interessieren, warum das gemacht wurde. ich denke die kosten können es kaum sein, denn so eine lackierung ist sicher auch aufwendig und teuer


----------



## Jaypeare (12. März 2011)

Ich kann mir zwei mögliche Erklärungen vorstellen:

Aus produktionstechnischen Gründen, in Verbindung mit der Klarlackbeschichtung des Carbonhinterbaus. Dagegen spricht, dass Stophs CT1 auch eingeklebte Carbonstreben hat, die bestimmt auch lackiert sind.

Rationalisierung bei der Erstellung der verschiedenen Lackierungen (das CT1 gab es auch mit den typischen bunten Colnago-Lackierungen). Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass normaler Nasslack, Airbrush oder mit was auch immer die gemacht werden, auf unbehandeltem Titan nicht gut hält. Demzufolge könnte die graue Beschichtung eine Art Grundierung sein, die alle Rahmen maschinell bekommen haben und auf die dann gemäß Bestellung die Motive aufgebracht wurden. Da müsste man mal alle damals erhältlichen Lackierungen vergleichen, ob die Grundfarbe überall dieses silbergrau ist.

Pure Spekulation, natürlich.


----------



## Nordpol (19. März 2011)

So, dann will ich mal langsam mit dem Aufbau beginnen. Teile sind auch fast alle da...
Und das Wetter soll ja jetzt auch werden...


----------



## Rutil (19. März 2011)




----------



## Blumenhummer (19. März 2011)

Sehr, sehr, sehr schön - bis auf den Vorbau...


----------



## Nordpol (19. März 2011)

> Sehr, sehr, sehr schön - bis auf den Vorbau...


 
...ist mir auch gleich aufgefallen. der thomson ist einfach zu wuchtig, und muß wohl wieder gehen...
habe gerade mal einen Rotor daneben gehalten, sieht wesentlich filigraner aus...


----------



## versus (19. März 2011)

super famset! das sieht nach einem spannenden aufbau aus.

auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: der tune "geiles teil" mit os klemmung ist für mich der schönste 31.8er vorbau für rennräder mit schmalen rohren. den rotor finde ich ein wenig zukopflastig.


----------



## Nordpol (19. März 2011)

...ein rotor wird es mit ziemlicher wahrscheinlichkeit nicht , nur im vergleich zum thomson ist er wirklich schlank... wenn man sie direkt nebeneiander hält.

werde jetzt mal den lenker montieren, vieleicht fällt es dann nicht mehr so auf...

den tune werde ich mir jetzt mal im netz anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. März 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> den tune werde ich mir jetzt mal im netz anschauen...



da kann ich helfen:




scapin_11 von ver.sus auf Flickr




2011-01-05_14-19-37_444 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. März 2011)

So jetzt hat meine Wenigkeit auch den ersten Titan Hobel!(lange genug hat es gedauert) 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nordpol (19. März 2011)

> da kann ich helfen:


 
das sieht schon viel besser aus, als mein thomson...


----------



## Nordpol (19. März 2011)

zum Renner über mir....


mit Lenker sieht es schon ein bisschen besser aus, aber immer noch nicht so richtig...muß mal ne nacht drüber schlafen, und morgen nochmal schauen...

wobei der tune schon gefällt...


----------



## Ianus (19. März 2011)

Das der titanfarbene Schaft der Gabel durch die große Aussparung am Vorbau sichtbar ist gefällt mir nicht so sonderlich. Entweder einen 'alten' Tune Vorbau oder........ warum nicht Titan?

Ansonsten ein Traum von einem Rahmenset, erst recht die Gabel


----------



## Nordpol (19. März 2011)

> Das der titanfarbene Schaft der Gabel durch die groÃe Aussparung am Vorbau sichtbar ist gefÃ¤llt mir nicht so sonderlich.


ihr seht aber auch alles, hast volkommen recht, hatte daher schon ti-spacer montiert, um das ganze einwenig aufzuheben... ist alles nicht so einfach.



> Entweder einen 'alten' Tune Vorbau oder........ warum nicht Titan?
> 
> 
> > hÃ¤tte schon gern was schwarzes, Titan ist die Auswahl nicht so groÃ, der Moots wÃ¼rde mir schon gefallen, aber Ã¼ber 400â¬, das ist mir doch ein bisschen viel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (19. März 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


>


guter s.hit, respekt!


----------



## Ianus (19. März 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> hÃ¤tte schon gern was schwarzes, Titan ist die Auswahl nicht so groÃ, der Moots wÃ¼rde mir schon gefallen, aber Ã¼ber 400â¬, das ist mir doch ein bisschen viel.


 
Soll jetzt nicht Ã¼berheblich klingen, aber bei dem Rahmen und erst recht bei der Gabel ...... sicherlich sind 400â¬ eine ganze Stange Geld, aber beim Rahmen und der Gabel hast Du auch keine Kompromisse gemacht.

Es lohnt sich wirklich......


----------



## singlestoph (19. März 2011)

es gibt abhilfe






paragon machineworks bietet teile an um vorbäue zu basteln






... auch 400$ http://www.jimkish.com/?p=255


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. März 2011)

@Nordpol: Was ist denn als Sattelstütze geplant? Eriksen? Dann führt kein Weg am Titanvorbau vorbei, da muss ich Ianus zustimmen. In Anbetracht des Gesamtinvestitionsvolumens fällt der für den Moots aufgerufene Preis - auch da bin ich wiederum der Meinung von Ianus - nicht allzu sehr ins Gewicht. Oder Du fragst gleich - diese Lösung würde ich persönlich favorisieren - Flori, ob er Dir nicht etwas Feines herstellen kann.

@Ianus: Ich bin eigentlich kein Freund derartiger Laufräder. Weiße Reifen und Ringlé H2Os sind ebenfalls nicht so wirklich meine Welt. Dein Moots hat aber definitiv etwas.

@singlestoph: Ging es jetzt um Vorbauten oder um Flaschenöffner?

@Dr. Hannibal: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## elrond (19. März 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> So jetzt hat meine Wenigkeit auch den ersten Titan Hobel!(lange genug hat es gedauert)



Schick, einzig die Ergo Stellung auf halb 8 ist jetzt weder besonders hübsch noch Ergo => Ergos ein gutes Stück weiter oben montieren und dann vielleicht den Lenker eine Idee runterdrehen. 



Nordpol schrieb:


> zum Renner über mir....
> 
> mit Lenker sieht es schon ein bisschen besser aus, aber immer noch nicht so richtig...muß mal ne nacht drüber schlafen, und morgen nochmal schauen...
> 
> wobei der tune schon gefällt...



Muß es unbedingt ein OS Lenker sein? Die Gabel ist doch von Wiesmann, oder? Dann würde sich doch auch gleich noch der Vorbau von ihm anbieten, der kostet 400 und man bekommt ihn vor allem in 26,00mm.
Ansonsten wird das ganze natürlich ganz fein!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. März 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Schick, einzig die Ergo Stellung auf halb 8 ist jetzt weder besonders hübsch noch Ergo => Ergos ein gutes Stück weiter oben montieren und dann vielleicht den Lenker eine Idee runterdrehen.



Ja das is mir auch schon aufgefallen und wurde auch schon geändert.


----------



## Nordpol (20. März 2011)

Schönes Moots, bis auf die Laufräder... der Rahmen stand bei mir auch ganz oben auf der Liste, hab mich dann doch für den Eriksen entschieden.



> Soll jetzt nicht überheblich klingen, aber bei dem Rahmen und erst recht bei der Gabel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Soll jetzt auch nicht überheblich klingen, aber warum hast Du bei der Gabel Kompromisse gemacht...
Spass beiseite, es sollte schon ein schwarzer Vorbau werden, Titan stand eigentlich nie richtig zur Debatte, bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen.

@Blumenhummer, Sattelstütze ist natürlich eine Eriksen, liegt hier neben mir, gibt es ja sozusagen dabei, und die ist wirklich fein...

@Blumenhummer/elrond, habe leider zu spät erfahren, das Wiesmann auch Vorbauten macht, auf seiner Webseite findet man dazu nichts, und da hatte er die Gabel schon fast fertig. Naja und dann sind da noch 1 Jahr Lieferzeit, das hilft mir jetzt auch nicht weiter. Zudem habe ich erst einmal ein Wiesmann Vorbau hier im Forum gesehen, und leider nicht im Detail. Dem würde ich einem Moots natürlich vorziehen...
Was Os angeht, ich habe lange überlegt, aber der Trend und die Auswahl gehen einfach in diese Richtung, ansonsten sehe ich da keinen Vorteil.


----------



## singlestoph (20. März 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> @singlestoph: Ging es jetzt um Vorbauten oder um Flaschenöffner?




war das jetzt ne ernstgemeinte frage oder soll ich mir ne lustige antwort einfallen lassen ----> ?


----------



## chriiss (20. März 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Boah, sieht das Oberrohr lang aus!


----------



## chriiss (20. März 2011)

Bild weg???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2011)

Hallo Nordpol,

die Eriksen-Sattelstützen sind wirklich fein. Ich persönlich bin der Ansicht, dass Sattelstütze und Vorbau "Hand in Hand" gehen sollten. Insofern würde sich für mich die Frage nach einem schwarzen Vorbau nicht stellen. Detailaufnahmen meines Wiesmann-Vorbaus kann ich Dir natürlich gerne anfertigen. Was genau möchtest Du denn sehen?





Warum genau sich Ianus für die Kocmo-Gabel entschieden hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich könnte mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass ihm die Unicrown-Bauart besser gefällt, als die segmentierte Ausführung. Ein ähnliches Problem habe ich im Moment beim Aufbau meines Merlins. Ich würde gerne eine Unicrown-Titangabel verwenden und habe vor geraumer Zeit sogar schon bei Rody Walter ein nettes Exemplar bestellt. Dummerweise hat Groovy Cycleworks inzwischen die Bauform der Titangabeln verändert, was ihnen nach meinem Empfinden in optischer Hinsicht nicht gut bekommen ist. Nun stellt sich mir die Frage, ob ich auf Kocmo ausweiche oder ob ich nicht doch lieber eine Stahlgabel verwende.

@singlestoph: Och, eine lustige Antwort wäre schon irgendwie fein. Tu Dir keinen Zwang an.

Sonnige Sonntagsgrüße aus dem Schwarzwald!


Volker


----------



## cluso (20. März 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Was genau möchtest Du denn sehen?



ALLESSS!!! 



Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Warum genau sich Ianus für die Kocmo-Gabel entschieden hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich könnte mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass ihm die Unicrown-Bauart besser gefällt, als die segmentierte Ausführung.



Genau, Unicrown passt nicht so recht zu dem geschwungenem Hinterbau, und umgekehrt. 

Gruß

C.


----------



## elrond (20. März 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Hallo Nordpol,
> 
> die Eriksen-Sattelstützen sind wirklich fein. Ich persönlich bin der Ansicht, dass Sattelstütze und Vorbau "Hand in Hand" gehen sollten. Insofern würde sich für mich die Frage nach einem schwarzen Vorbau nicht stellen. Detailaufnahmen meines Wiesmann-Vorbaus kann ich Dir natürlich gerne anfertigen. Was genau möchtest Du denn sehen?
> 
> ...



Wobei zu beachten ist, daß dein Vorbau wohl ein Einzelstück bleiben wird, Flori möchte (eigentlich) keine Segmentklemmung anbieten. Der Vorbau, den er beim meinem letzten Besuch da hatte kam ohne aus - sah aber auch gut aus.  
Und ja, schwarzer Vorbau macht bei einer schwarzen Carbongabel vielleicht noch Sinn, in Kombi mit einer Titangabel + Titanstütze weiß ich nicht für was das gut sein sollte.


----------



## Nordpol (20. März 2011)

> ALLESSS!!!


Genau..., wobei das Foto bzw. der Vorbau schon wirklich lecker aussieht. Segmentklemmung wäre jetzt auch nicht so mein Ding.

@elrond, Lenker ist schwarz, Kurbel ist schwarz, und Felgen und Reifen werden es auch. Wobei ich langsam ins Grübeln komme...so Unrecht habt ihr ja auch nicht...
Aber was hilft es, ich müßte ja wahrscheinlich 1 Jahr warten, aber vielleicht sollte ich doch mal anfragen.

Und da wir hier Traumwetter haben, werde ich jetzt mal einwenig radeln gehen...


----------



## elrond (20. März 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Genau..., wobei das Foto bzw. der Vorbau schon wirklich lecker aussieht. Segmentklemmung wäre jetzt auch nicht so mein Ding.
> 
> @elrond, Lenker ist schwarz, Kurbel ist schwarz, und Felgen und Reifen werden es auch. Wobei ich langsam ins Grübeln komme...so Unrecht habt ihr ja auch nicht...
> Aber was hilft es, ich müßte ja wahrscheinlich 1 Jahr warten, aber vielleicht sollte ich doch mal anfragen.
> ...



Fahr doch erstmal den Thomson, und wenn er nicht gefällt bestellst du den Wiesmann. Zu mir hat er gesagt, daß er in kürze vermutlich wieder einen fertigen muß und er mir dann auch einen machen könnte...


----------



## Ianus (20. März 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Soll jetzt auch nicht überheblich klingen, aber warum hast Du bei der Gabel Kompromisse gemacht...


 


Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Warum genau sich Ianus für die Kocmo-Gabel entschieden hat, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Ich könnte mir jedoch gut vorstellen, dass ihm die Unicrown-Bauart besser gefällt, als die segmentierte Ausführung.


 
Einen Kompromiss gab es dar gar keinen, da die Kocmo 2005 bzw. Ende 2007 die einzige am Markt befindliche Titan-DiscOnly-Gabel war.

Zudem passt die Unicrown-Optik wesentlich stimmiger zum Monostay-Hinterbau, wie hier ganz gut zu erkennen......


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. März 2011)

chriiss schrieb:


> Bild weg???



Bild is wieder da!?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. März 2011)

chriiss schrieb:


> Boah, sieht das Oberrohr lang aus!



Wieso??? 57cm


----------



## chriiss (20. März 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Wieso??? 57cm



Weiß nicht ... wirkt einfach so. Ist das Sitzrohr event. stark abgewinkelt? Vielleicht auch nur Photoperspektive oder mein Empfinden???

Ist aber der Vorbau im Verhältnis nicht relativ kurz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (20. März 2011)

Relativ kurz? Ist ein 80mm Roox.


----------



## elrond (20. März 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Relativ kurz? Ist ein 80mm Roox.



Das ist schon sehr kurz.  Bei der Rahmengröße ist eigentlich ein 120er normal.


----------



## versus (20. März 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr kurz.  Bei der Rahmengröße ist eigentlich ein 120er normal.



120er sieht man an neuen rädern meiner meinung nach kaum noch. auch beim rr haben sich die 100er langsam als standard etabliert.


----------



## MV64 (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich ein titanrennradfahrender Mountainbiker oder eher ein titanmountainbikefahrender Rennradler bin 

Aber egal, hoffe ihr habt einen Vorschlag für mich:

Habe ein Lynskey R230 in gebürsteter (brushed) Ausführung, momentan mit einer Syntace P6 Carbon Stütze und mit einem Syntace Force 109 Vorbau. Aber irgendwie gefällt mir die Kombi nicht mehr wirklich.

Nun habe ich an eine Stütze / einen Vorbau aus Titan gedacht, eventuell auch nur die Stütze.

Mir gefallen die Van Nicholas - Teile recht gut (auch aus monetären Gründen...). Passen die vom Finish zu einer gebürsteten Oberfläche?
Sind die Decals geklebt oder geetched? Ich finde eine decalfreie Oberfläche irgendwie schöner. Sind die qualitativ in Ordnung?

Habt ihr vielleicht andere Vorschläge (PMP, USE, etc.), soll eben vom Finish passen und bezahlbar bleiben?

Fragen über Fragen 


Gruss Martin


----------



## Rutil (14. April 2011)

Ich finde die Lynskey am passendsten, entweder in 31,6 oder bald mit Hülse in 27,2

Ansonsten passen wohl noch pmp und use, VN ist zwar in Ordnung, aber in Kombination mit Lynskey finde ich es unpassend. 

Ich hab da so eine komische Einstellung: Entweder Komponenten vom Rahmenhersteller, oder Komponenten von einem Hersteller, der KEINE Rahmen macht. Ti-Teile zu mischen gefällt mir weniger.


----------



## MV64 (14. April 2011)

Stimmt, die Lynskey ist schön...aber die Sattelaufnahme sagt mir überhaupt nicht zu 

Und was für ein Vorbau?

Wenn das Finish passt, warum nicht VN oder Kocmo oder was auch immer... Am bestens natürlich ohne Decals.


Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MV64 (19. April 2011)

MV64 schrieb:


> Habe ein Lynskey R230 in gebürsteter (brushed) Ausführung...
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Kann denn niemand was zu den VN-Komponenten sagen 

Gruß Martin


----------



## Ianus (19. April 2011)

Nach etlichen Monaten auf altem MTB-Bauxit weiss ich seit heute wieder, was mir gefehlt hat......:Angel:
Das Zeug kann irgendwie schon süchtig machen


----------



## versus (19. April 2011)

sehr schön, aber dein altalu ist durchaus auch ansehnlich


----------



## ufp (19. April 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Nach etlichen Monaten auf altem MTB-Bauxit weiss ich seit heute wieder, was mir gefehlt hat......:Angel:
> Das Zeug kann irgendwie schon süchtig machen


Schön.
Hinten hättest auch eine rote Schraube spendieren können.
Woher hast du die, zum CK passenden (?) Schrauben her?
Gekauft oder eloxieren lassen?


----------



## Rutil (19. April 2011)

MV64 schrieb:


> Kann denn niemand was zu den VN-Komponenten sagen
> 
> Gruß Martin


 
Die Qualität ist in Ordnung, die Decals der Komponenten sind NICHT geklebt (keine Ahnung ob geätzt, gestrahlt oder sonstwas, bei den Barends steht "laser-etched"). Optik ist schon gebürstet, aber je nach verwendetem Schleifvlies/Maschine kann es da Unterschiede geben. Zumindest haben mein Lynskey Rahmen und mein VN Rahmen etwas abweichende Oberflächenfarben. Viel kann das aber nicht sein.
Geätzte Decals hab ich noch nicht entfernt, ich stelle mir das aber als sehr oberflächliche Sache vor, die gehen sicher nicht tief ins Material. Eine beherzte Scotchbrite Rubbelei sollte das Problem lösen.

Sind halt leider viele Vermutungen, für die ich keine Gewähr geben kann. Eventuell löst aber ein Mail an Van Nicholas zumindest die Decalfrage.


----------



## MV64 (20. April 2011)

Danke für die Auskunft...hilft mit weiter.

Wenn das Finish gebürstet ist, kann man das ja mit dem passenden Schleifvlies anpassen. Habe mir von Lynskey die Schleifvlies-Typen, die sie für Ihre Rahmen nutzen, geben lassen. Das passt super.

Ich befinde mich - wie man so nett sagt - noch in der Entscheidungsfindung. Das 3K - Finish der P6 gefällt mir irgendwie nicht mehr, zumal die Kurbel und die Gabel UD sind. Aber bevor ich ein paar hundert Euronen für Stütze und Vorbau ausgebe, wollte ich mich etwas schlau machen. Vielleicht ja die neue P6, die ist auch UD.

Ist alles nicht so einfach 


Gruß Martin


----------



## Altitude (21. April 2011)

so, ich habs getan - ich hab so einen an der waffel:






das objekt der begierde seit über 10 jahren - ein ti-rennradrahmen von scot nicol - wurde zwei jahre gefahren, dann hings an der wand - und nie wollt er es verkaufen - bis gestern 

p.s. brauchts wer ein cielo sportiv


----------



## elrond (21. April 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> so, ich habs getan - ich hab so einen an der waffel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch! Kleine Anregung zum Aufbau:




Für mich eines der schönsten RR überhaupt.


----------



## Altitude (21. April 2011)

danke - schöner aufbau - gute inspiration -  ich werd erstmal zur restekiste greifen müssen:

ritchey carbon parts (übergangsweise, versprochen)
campa record 10s


----------



## versus (21. April 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> so, ich habs getan - ich hab so einen an der waffel...p.s. brauchts wer ein cielo sportiv



allerdings   

bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (22. April 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> so, ich habs getan - ich hab so einen an der waffel:


keine sorge, wir klären das in der gruppentherapie ... 
glückwunsch!
(stahlvorbau und -gabel passen klasse am serviervorschlag!)


----------



## tune-toni (26. April 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> so, ich habs getan - ich hab so einen an der waffel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Über Ostern fahr ich mit mein Hakkalügi den Rhein-Main-Donau-Kanal lang und die Frangn schiessn Vögerl, da hab ich Glück ghabt, dass mich net auch ..., wo jetzt doch bald der Bock aufgeht!

Weidmannsheil aus Schwaben vom Sau Jäger Toni! 

War dieser der in der Amerikanischen Bucht dieses early spring?


----------



## Titus (27. April 2011)

Colnago Titan mit neuen Laufradsatz.


----------



## versus (27. April 2011)

ich bin kein ausgesprochener ritchey-hasser, wie so einige, aber in dem fall passen die parts für meinen geschmack wirklich nicht. einen klassischeren lrs fände ich hier auch schöner. oder passend zum aero unterrohr sowas mit hochbett richtung shamal, oder alten cosmics.


----------



## Jaypeare (28. April 2011)

Ich weiß das ist Geschmackssache, aber es ist mir an deinem Bontrager im anderen Thread schon aufgefallen: Meinst du nicht, dass du die Sattelstellung überdenken solltest?

Ansonsten gilt für beide: Schön ist m.M.n. anders, aber es sind zweckmäßige Aufbauten ohne Schnickschnack und Eitelkeiten, einfach zum Fahren. Das finde ich schon wieder gut.


----------



## versus (29. April 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ich weiß das ist Geschmackssache, aber es ist mir an deinem Bontrager im anderen Thread schon aufgefallen: Meinst du nicht, dass du die Sattelstellung überdenken solltest?



ich finde ja auch, dass die stellung komisch aussieht, aber nehme jetzt einfach mal an, dass er den sattel so eingestellt hat, wie es für ihn am besten passt. dass beide gleich eingestellt sind, spricht zumindest dafür


----------



## singlestoph (1. Mai 2011)

wahrscheinlich mag ers gerne rutschig oder steht total auf durchblutungsstörungen .....

die lenkerposition (also die hebels) sieht auch eher nach festklammern und durchbeissen aus als nach ergonomisch ......


----------



## versus (1. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich mag ers gerne rutschig oder steht total auf durchblutungsstörungen .....
> 
> die lenkerposition (also die hebels) sieht auch eher nach festklammern und durchbeissen aus als nach ergonomisch ......



schon wieder da?


----------



## singlestoph (1. Mai 2011)

ich bin immer DA aber noch in B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (2. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die lenkerposition (also die hebels) sieht auch eher nach festklammern und durchbeissen aus als nach ergonomisch ......


 
Dagegen spricht das angeschmutzte Lenkerband im oberen Bereich; durchbeissen hiesse knüppeln in Unterlenkerstellung, aber das weiß wohl die Sattelstellung zu verhindern... 

Ist das ein Drehmomentschlüssel am Sattelrohr?


----------



## Altitude (3. Mai 2011)

tune-toni schrieb:
			
		

> War dieser der in der Amerikanischen Bucht dieses early spring?



nein - ein "kellerfund" aus dem fädder umland



			
				stubenhockeri schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das ein Drehmomentschlüssel am Sattelrohr?



sieht nach ner lezyne pumpe aus...


----------



## Titus (3. Mai 2011)

> wahrscheinlich mag ers gerne rutschig oder steht total auf durchblutungsstörungen .....
> 
> die lenkerposition (also die hebels) sieht auch eher nach festklammern und durchbeissen aus als nach ergonomisch ......


Es währe schön, wen die Diskussionen sachlich bleiben.

Die Einstellungen sind perfekt und das, obwohl ich seit Jahren Radhosen ohne Polster fahre.
Ich war lange Hochleistungssportler (Schweizer Ruder-Nationalmannschaft) mit internationalen Rennen und kenne mein Körper!

Sonst gleiten mir Worte aus dem Mund wie:
Ich bin schliesslich Ruderer und nicht Radfutzi!

Danke!


----------



## Titus (3. Mai 2011)

Noch zur Pumpe, ja es ist eine Lezyne Pumpe.


----------



## Altitude (3. Mai 2011)

puh, da hat aber einer einen schlechten tag...


----------



## Johnny Rico (3. Mai 2011)

Bin versehentlich im falschen Thread gelandet, daher noch mal hier:

1x Russentitan...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bill Tür (3. Mai 2011)

Die Red-Kurbel (anderer Thread) setzt dem Ganzen natürlich noch das i-Tüpfelchen auf. Ich würde bloß noch die Dura Ace-Schriftzüge abmachen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Mai 2011)

Das Kocmo gefällt mir - genau wie das Bild selbst - gut. Die Red-Kurbel ist sicherlich in optischer Hinsicht nochmals ein Schritt nach vorne...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (3. Mai 2011)

Wo seht ihr das Bild mit der Red Kurbel? Am Foto wirkt die Dura Ace aber perfekt, kann mir garnicht vorstellen das die Red besser aussieht.

Das Bike ist einfach geil!!!


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Mai 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Wo seht ihr das Bild mit der Red Kurbel?



Ein Bild der Red-Kurbel hatte Johnny Rico im anderen Titan-Thread verlinkt... http://fstatic1.rennrad-news.de/img/photos/8/8/9/_/large/DSC_8992.jpg


----------



## shutupandride (4. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ein Bild der Red-Kurbel hatte Johnny Rico im anderen Titan-Thread verlinkt... http://fstatic1.rennrad-news.de/img/photos/8/8/9/_/large/DSC_8992.jpg


ekelhaftes carbongeschlampe


----------



## Johnny Rico (4. Mai 2011)

Da haste noch ne Variante mit _noch_ mehr Carbon


----------



## shutupandride (4. Mai 2011)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Da haste noch ne Variante mit _noch_ mehr Carbon


----------



## Aalex (5. Mai 2011)

was ist das denn für ein steuerrohr im kocmo? ist das ein deda mit campa norm? 

soviele steuerrohre aus dem besten rahmenmaterial der welt gibt es ja nicht für integrierte steuersätze


----------



## Altitude (8. Mai 2011)

so, die erste fahrt (zum bäcker) hats hinter sich - mein ibis:





folgende änderungen werden noch vorgenommen:

>> schwarze gerade stahlgabel von if
>> schwarze record bremsen
>> record titanium umwerfer

das richtey-plaste graffl bleibt vorerst...

besser bilderla gibts auch noch


----------



## shutupandride (8. Mai 2011)

Alter!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (9. Mai 2011)

schon schön krass hässlich


----------



## Altitude (9. Mai 2011)

so hier noch ein paar bilder von der schönheit:





























und mein lieblingsdetail:


----------



## shutupandride (9. Mai 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> so hier noch ein paar bilder von der schönheit


goud, bou


----------



## Rutil (9. Mai 2011)

Der Rahmen ist ein Traum, Gruppe und FlaHas passen gut dazu. Speziell Lenker und Sattel wollen mir garnet gefallen, fühlst du dich mit der Lenkerstellung wohl?
Und auch wenn es egal ist: Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen? Der muss ja schon sehr leicht sein für Ti.


----------



## Altitude (10. Mai 2011)

nein, die lenkerstellung ist noch nicht optimal und wird noch geändert - ich werd auch den vorbau noch drehen - langsam bin ich in dem alter...der sdg ti fly sattel bleibt - an den hat sich mein allerwertester gewöhnt...

gewogen hab ich den rahmen leider nicht - voll vergessen


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2011)

mir wurde ein paar zipps zum tausch gegen fotokram angeboten. die erste kurze probefahrt hat gezeigt: fährt sich toll und man hat das gefühl unglaublich schnell zu sein!


















wenn keine power tap nabe hinten drin wäre, würde ich den tausch wohl sicher vollziehen, dann wären sie auch nur 50gr schwerer, als die klassischen campa neutrons, die ich normalerweise an dem rad fahre.nach ersten zweifeln kann ich mich inzwischen auch mit der optik anfreunden. 

ob ich allerdings einen 2.-laufradsatz in der preisklasse haben muss, kann ernsthaft bezweifelt werden


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2011)

versus goes speed....

in dieser Rahmengröße optisch in meinen Augen ganz passabel!

Vom "Fahrgefühl" und Sound ganz zu schweigen....

Hau doch die Powertap raus und verkauf sie....nochmal a gschäfterl gmacht


----------



## Nordpol (15. Mai 2011)




----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2011)

...sorry, aber ich frag mich wie man da in Unterlenkerposition noch bremsen kann....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (15. Mai 2011)

> ...sorry, aber ich frag mich wie man da in Unterlenkerposition noch bremsen kann....


 
so gut wie gar nicht....
kam heute mittag direkt aus dem Montageständer, und da hing es nicht gerade, lenker war einfach nur dran geschraubt, ist mir auch erst auf den Fotos aufgefallen.

bin gerade von der Jungfernfahrt bzw. Einstellfahrt zurück gekommen, jetzt paßt es besser.


----------



## Altitude (15. Mai 2011)

morati gabel?


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> versus goes speed....



öhm, man bemüht sich 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> in dieser Rahmengröße optisch in meinen Augen ganz passabel!
> 
> Vom "Fahrgefühl" und Sound ganz zu schweigen....



finde ich beides auch.



nebeljäger schrieb:


> Hau doch die Powertap raus und verkauf sie....nochmal a gschäfterl gmacht



wenn ich sie behalte, mache ich genau das.

@nordpol: das rahmenset und die verbauten parts sind durchweg top, aber irgendwas am eriksen stört mich, aber ich kann noch nicht so recht sagen was.


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> morati gabel?



Wiesmann??


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> @nordpol: das rahmenset und die verbauten parts sind durchweg top, aber irgendwas am eriksen stört mich, aber ich kann noch nicht so recht sagen was.



das gleiche frag ich mich auch gerade....


ist es die Vorbau/Lenker/Schaltgriffpartie, ist es die Gabel?, zuviel rot?....hmmm, grübel....

ich persönlich hätte ne Edge verbaut(oobwohl ich die Ritchey in natura auch recht hübsch finde....)


----------



## Nordpol (15. Mai 2011)

> morati gabel?


Wiesmann



> @nordpol: das rahmenset und die verbauten parts sind durchweg top, aber irgendwas am eriksen stÃ¶rt mich, aber ich kann noch nicht so recht sagen was.


Der Flaschenhalter...
kostet 5â¬ und war gerade Griffbereit.
Wird sich aber noch Ã¤ndern, genauso wie der Vorbau...



> ist es die Vorbau/Lenker/Schaltgriffpartie, ist es die Gabel?, zuviel rot?....hmmm, grÃ¼bel....


Wie schon geschrieben, Vorbau wird sich noch Ã¤ndern.
Ich mag Titan zusammen mit roten Elox Teilen, lediglich das rot am Lenker hÃ¤tte auch meinerseits wegfallen kÃ¶nnen.

Zur Gabel, ich mag einfach kein Carbon, und im GelÃ¤nde schon gar nicht, auch wenn es leichter ist. Der Lenker ist schon Carbon genug...
Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Reifen, die da eigentlich nicht drauf gehÃ¶ren, wird sich im Herbst aber Ã¤ndern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Mai 2011)

rot elox + titan ist eine traumkombi! 

mach doch mal fotos von weiter weg mit längerer brennweite. oft liegts an "zu nah und zu weitwinklig", dass ein rad nicht 100%ig gefällt, obwohl eigentlich alles passt.


----------



## Nordpol (15. Mai 2011)

> mach doch mal fotos von weiter weg mit längerer brennweite. oft liegts an "zu nah und zu weitwinklig", dass ein rad nicht 100%ig gefällt, obwohl eigentlich alles passt.


 
Wie gesagt, das war Jungfernfahrt ( es fährt sooo schön...) und Einstellrunde, und im Rucksack befand sich Werkzeug und Regenklamotten.
Da es hier im Moment, eine Std. Sonne gibt und eine 1 Std am Gallern ist, und zwar nicht zu knapp. Ich war sozusagen auf der Flucht.
Und die Fotos sind mit einer Pocket gemacht, und dann auf 1/3 zusammengestaucht, damit sie hier reinpassen.


----------



## elrond (15. Mai 2011)

Das Eriksen würde schon viel besser wirken wenn die Aufkleber von den Felgen abgezuppelt würden. So wirkt das ganze wahnsinnig nervös. Des weiteren wirkt der Flaschenhalter so billig wie er auch ist, da sollte ein King Cage Titan dran. Die Kurbel an sich ist nicht schlecht, die Kettenblätter auch nicht allerdings wirkt das ganze mit den roten Kettenblattschrauben irgendwie auch zu aufdringlich, vielleicht mal schwarze oder silberne (von PMP gibt es welche aus Titan - sehr schön ) Schrauben und / oder komplett schwarze Kettenblätter ausprobieren.
Ansonsten schon sehr schön, mir allerdings zu rot.


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> rot elox + titan ist eine traumkombi!
> 
> mach doch mal fotos von weiter weg mit längerer brennweite. oft liegts an "zu nah und zu weitwinklig", dass ein rad nicht 100%ig gefällt, obwohl eigentlich alles passt.



 hast recht! Und die Perspektive a bissi ändern. Net zviel vom oben und unten....


----------



## Nordpol (15. Mai 2011)

...kommt ein King Cage dran.
...die Aufkleber werden noch abgezuppelt..., wenn das nur nicht immer so nervig wäre.
Die roten Elox Teile bleiben, das musste einfach sein, der Rahmen ist schon schlicht genug. Hatte schonmal in Erwägung gezogen in zu lackieren /teillackieren. Aber dann hätte ich hier war scheinlich meine Kündigung bekommen...


----------



## singlestoph (15. Mai 2011)

die gabel schwarz lackieren würde helfen ein  gewohnteres bild zu .... und die meisten hier glücklicher machen
ich find höchstens die segmentierte brücke etwas albern aber eine gebogene wär auch blöd.
einen titanvorbau würde die sache noch schlimmer machen als es jetzt ist da wären aber wohl die meisten filosofen gücklicher hier


----------



## ufp (15. Mai 2011)

Schönes Eriksen 


Nordpol schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter...
> kostet 5 und war gerade Griffbereit.


Hm. Irgendwie will er trotz des fast passendne Rottones nicht so richtig dazupassen.

Und ein King Cage paßt leider auch nicht wirklich dazu, weil das ein sehr helles Titan ist, im Gegensatz zu deinem Eriksen, welches eher dünkler und matt ist.



> Wird sich aber noch ändern, genauso wie der Vorbau...


Was gefällt dir an dem nicht?

Eher 


> lediglich das rot am Lenker hätte auch meinerseits wegfallen können.


Das *Rot* des Lenkers passt leider überhaupt nicht.



> Zur Gabel


Ist auch schön; und passend.

Btw. wenn man schon am "meckern" auf hohem Niveau ist, dann sollte man erwähnen, dass das Gold bei den Pedalen auch nicht zum Titan/Rot paßt.


----------



## corfrimor (16. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das Eriksen super 

Was optisch manche vielleicht irritiert, ist die relativ hohe Lenkerposition. Der positive Vorbau und der Spacer darunter ... da der Spacer, der durch die Aussparung im Vorbau sichtbare Gabelschaft und der Spacer über dem Vorbau zudem noch titanfarben sind, sieht das Ganze aus wie eine Art langer "Kamin", der das Steuerrohr verlängert und an den man den Vorbau drangeklemmt hat. 

Wären keine Spacer verbaut, der Gabelschaft schwarz und oben bündig abgesägt, würde das ganze Rad gleich viel sportlicher wirken.

Aber das sind nur Kleinigkeiten und schließlich muß man erst einmal gut sitzen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2011)

Das Eriksen ist schon schön. Irgendwie fehlt im Moment aber auch mir etwas. Einige kleine Veränderungen würden dem guten Stück in optischer Hinsicht vermutlich auf die Sprünge helfen. Beispielsweise die Entfernung der Felgenaufkleber (mit einem Föhn erwärmen, dann ist das fix erledigt) und der Gabelschaft wurden ja bereits angesprochen. Mir persönlich würde im Zusammenspiel mit den ganzen Titanteilen ein Titanvorbau passender erscheinen. Der rote Lenker und die goldfarbenen Pedale (Egg Beater Ti mit roten Federn und Endkappen würden sich sicherlich harmonischer ins Erscheinungsbild einfügen - ich müsste sogar noch ein Sätzchen davon übrig haben...) gefallen mir gar nicht. Auch diese Punkte wurden bereits angesprochen. In Sachen Flaschenhalter ist offenbar bereits Abhilfe in Sicht.



ufp schrieb:


> ein King Cage paßt leider auch nicht wirklich dazu, weil das ein sehr helles Titan ist, im Gegensatz zu deinem Eriksen, welches eher dünkler und matt ist.



Dieses Problem lässt sich durch Zuhilfenahme einiger kleiner Glasperlchen unproblematisch beseitigen...


----------



## Nordpol (16. Mai 2011)

> Der positive Vorbau und der Spacer darunter ... da der Spacer, der durch die Aussparung im Vorbau sichtbare Gabelschaft und der Spacer über dem Vorbau zudem noch titanfarben sind, sieht das Ganze aus wie eine Art langer "Kamin", der das Steuerrohr verlängert und an den man den Vorbau drangeklemmt hat.
> 
> Wären keine Spacer verbaut, der Gabelschaft schwarz und oben bündig abgesägt, würde das ganze Rad gleich viel sportlicher wirken.


 
...was die Länge des Gabelschaftes angeht bzw. die Spacer, ich werde bestimmt nicht die Gabel kürzen bevor ich die erste Fahrt gemacht habe.
Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, es war eine Jungfernfahrt. Und die macht man nunmal mit Spacern, den ab ist ab.

Was die Pedale angeht, habe sie an all meinen Rädern, und möchte mich nicht umgewöhnen, da muß ich halt einen Kompromiss eingehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> möchte mich nicht umgewöhnen



Das musst Du ja auch gar nicht...

http://www.cyclestore.co.uk/images/products/Xtra/16011.jpg


----------



## Nordpol (16. Mai 2011)

...muss ich doch.

Die verbauten Pedale sind Exustar E-PM25Ti MTB


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bitte um Entschuldigung. Die Notwendigkeit der Anschaffung einer Sehhilfe vermag ich in Anbetracht derartiger Vorkommnisse nicht guten Gewissens zu leugnen.


----------



## corfrimor (16. Mai 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...was die Länge des Gabelschaftes angeht bzw. die Spacer, ich werde bestimmt nicht die Gabel kürzen bevor ich die erste Fahrt gemacht habe.



Natürlich nicht.




Nordpol schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, es war eine Jungfernfahrt. Und die macht man nunmal mit Spacern, den ab ist ab.



Klar. Und wenn am Ende rauskommt, daß Du den / die Spacer brauchst, ist's auch ok. Funktion geht vor.

Nochmal: Ich find' das Rad echt gut


----------



## Rutil (16. Mai 2011)

Das Eriksen ist für mich der Beweis, wie schwierig es ist, eine so unfassbar schöne Rahmen/Gabel Kombi ebenso schön aufzubauen. Die Kurbel ist nicht so meins, ansonsten finde ich es aber sehr fein  
(Ich hätte ja Campa genommen, aber DIE Diskussion müssen wir hier nicht führen...)
Wie wirst du die Härte aufbringen, das Ding adäquat im Schlamm zu versenken, wenn die Crosser Saison startet?


----------



## Ianus (17. Mai 2011)

Nach längerem überlegen ist mir nun aufgefallen, was ich am Eriksen als too much empfinde... die klobig wirkende Stützenschelle, das rote auswechselbare Schaltauge und die gefensterte Vorbauklemmung am Titanschaft der Gabel.

Ansonsten traumhaft....


----------



## singlestoph (17. Mai 2011)

ich muss ja erschreckenderweise zugeben dass ich das wiesmann erstaunlich schön finde ....... eigentlich müsste ich das ding ja als besserwisserbike ..... abstempeln und hassen , am besten noch irgendwas wie neid reinpacken ......

mein einwand mit schwarzer gabel ist trotzdem nicht ganz unernst gemeint oder wenns wirklich nicht anders geht titanigem vorbau
dann fällt wenigstens mal das spacer-zebra weg ...

ich denke schon dass man eriks söhne hübsch aufbauen kann (ich find das ding auch garnicht unhübsch imfall)












langfristig würd ich versuchen den vorbau umzudrehen oder ein flacher gewinkelter zuoberst aufs steuerrohr anschrauben, das rut am lenker kann man sicher irgendwie wegmachen , sonst ..... vielleicht noch etwas geschickter photographieren und halt am anfang schon schreiben dass die spatzer und der vorbau provisorisch sind sons glaubt jeder er müsse das nochmals schreiben .... was ja trotzdem keinen davon abhält


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Mai 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> too much ... das rote auswechselbare Schaltauge



Stimmt, das war mir auch schon aufgefallen. Vielleicht würden schwarze Schnellspanner helfen?



singlestoph schrieb:


> als besserwisserbike ..... abstempeln und hassen



Aber nicht doch. Das arme Thurot kann doch nichts für seinen Eigner.


----------



## Altitude (17. Mai 2011)

gibt's die eriksen stützen mit verschiedenen finish?
ich such grad noch ne schöne stütze fürs ibis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (17. Mai 2011)

> gibt's die eriksen stützen mit verschiedenen finish?
> ich such grad noch ne schöne stütze fürs ibis...


meines Wissens nicht....




> die klobig wirkende Stützenschelle, das rote auswechselbare Schaltauge und die gefensterte Vorbauklemmung am Titanschaft der Gabel.


das Schaltauge und die Stützenklemme, gibt es bei Eriksen sozusagen im Beipack dabei - Kostenfrei.
Wobei die Klemme nun auch nicht so ganz mein Fall ist, aber ich lasse sie erst mal dran, gehört einfach dazu. Ne rote Carbon Ti ist da schon schöner... 



> und halt am anfang schon schreiben dass die spatzer und der vorbau provisorisch sind sons glaubt jeder er müsse das nochmals schreiben


kann ich mit leben..., aber wie auch auf deinem ersten Foto zusehen, sind es die schönsten Spacer wo gibt, eigentlich zu schade zum abbauen.


----------



## singlestoph (17. Mai 2011)

wahrscheinlich ja von kent eriksen auf mass gebastelt nehm ich an


----------



## nebeljäger (18. Mai 2011)

oha, verbaut der Meister jetzt auch zs44 Insets??


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2011)

hab zufällig noch nen satz ksyrium sl im keller gefunden:


----------



## elrond (22. Mai 2011)

Schade um den Rahmen.


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2011)

keine angst, die qual dauert net all zu lange - aber für mich persönlich haben die silbernen laufräder net dazu gepasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (23. Mai 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> keine angst, die qual dauert net all zu lange - aber für mich persönlich haben die silbernen laufräder net dazu gepasst...



Hätte den anderen Weg ja schöner gefunden, d.h. silberne Bremsen, Steuersatz, Laufräder und Kurbel. Dazu dann die schwarze Gabel + schwarzen Vorbau und Titanstütze.


----------



## Altitude (23. Mai 2011)

früher oder später wirds schwarze gabel, bremsen, laufräder, kurbel und steuersatz...

dann noch titan stütze und evtl. titan vorbau...


----------



## elrond (11. Juni 2011)

Heute in der Post:


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Juni 2011)

Fein geworden!


----------



## Altitude (11. Juni 2011)

sehr schön - wer berbricht sowas?


----------



## elrond (11. Juni 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> sehr schön - wer berbricht sowas?


berbricht? Verbricht? Baut? 
Wiesmann.


----------



## Nordpol (11. Juni 2011)

...ich bin auch bald dran...


----------



## shutupandride (11. Juni 2011)

klasse, da wiehert das moots bestimmt vor freude 
was er gekostet hat will ich lieber nicht wissen


----------



## Altitude (12. Juni 2011)

kleines update am ibis - eriksen stütze und campa neutron ultra lrs mit clement strada lgg reifen:


----------



## Rutil (12. Juni 2011)

Na bitte, das wird ja was. Wie fährt es sich?

Du hast tatsächlich die Plastik-Ventilkappen drauf? 
Wie kannst du, da outest du dich ja als Hobbette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (15. Juni 2011)

ja wo ist denn der kelly vorbau und die if gabel?


----------



## Altitude (15. Juni 2011)

gabel ist immer noch net da...

und stahlvorbau auf carbonschaft klemmen mag ich net so...


----------



## Ianus (18. Juni 2011)

In jeder Hinsicht Superlative


----------



## nebeljäger (30. Juni 2011)

endlich mal wieder eine abendliche Runde auf dem Roadie....


----------



## Ianus (30. Juni 2011)

Diese Jahr wird das nichts mehr, aber im nächsten Jahr melde ich mich , wenn ich meine Form über den Winter bring, schonmal mit dem Moots bei Dir an.....


----------



## Nordpol (30. Juni 2011)

...vor genau 2 Wochen stand ich mit meinem Eriksen an genau der selben Stelle in FL. Nur leider war das Wetter nicht so schön...


----------



## nebeljäger (30. Juni 2011)

Ianus schrieb:


> Diese Jahr wird das nichts mehr, aber im nächsten Jahr melde ich mich , wenn ich meine Form über den Winter bring, schonmal mit dem Moots bei Dir an.....



es wäre schön du meldest dich wenn du die Form nicht über den Winter gerettet hast....


----------



## Altitude (1. Juli 2011)

@nebeljäger
du hattest am nove mal nen didanvorbau verbaut - was war denn das für einer?

&

wo finde ich diesen architektonisch interessanten platz?


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Juli 2011)

Der Rewel Vorbau ist aufs Eriksen gewandert. Platz ist in Vaduz. Leider ist die Pano Aufnahme nix geworden. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Juli 2011)

Was hält die Titan- Gemeinde von diesen Rahmen. Bzw. der hat auch noch andere im Programm. RR, Crosser, 29ger usw. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/J-L-Titanium-MTB...5584996?pt=Mountain_Bikes&hash=item3f0b7b88e4


----------



## Catsoft (2. Juli 2011)

Nix!


----------



## Altitude (2. Juli 2011)

so gar nix...


----------



## Rutil (2. Juli 2011)

nicht nix, aber nicht viel mehr als das

Bevor ich mir einen ungelabelten Ti Rahmen unbekannter Herkunft aus Asien schicken lasse, würde ich mir eher was seriöseres/bekannteres hier suchen.


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juli 2011)

...schnell wieder Foti, bevor es ausartet...

durch Don Trailos Heimat:






















nur wenige Stunden später, schon fast in meiner Wahlheimat:







DANKE FÜR DEN EXCELLENTEN ESPRESSO MASTER DON!


----------



## Fezza (3. Juli 2011)

Ha!! Stop beim "Schellenriemenrank"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (3. Juli 2011)

Fezza schrieb:


> Ha!! Stop beim "Schellenriemenrank"



war auch so schlapp wie ein Schellenriemen......


----------



## kona86 (3. Juli 2011)

Wieder mal TOP Bilder! Mehr davon!


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...schnell wieder Foti, bevor es ausartet...
> 
> durch Don Trailos Heimat:



ha! ich glaube den da hinten rechts habe ich heute auch gesehen und zwar AUF DEM RAD SITZEND 

erste ausfahrt mit dem renner seit 4 wochen. fotos hat nur stoph und titan hatte nur unser dritter mann dabei - ein nagelneues rewel


----------



## Blumenhummer (3. Juli 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Foti



Tolle Bilder. Tolle Gegend!


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juli 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder. Tolle Gegend!



Und ich habe mich hier mit meinem Crosser durch den Dauerregen und Sturm über das platte Land gekämpft


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Juli 2011)

Armer Catsoft! Den Punkt "tolles Wetter" habe ich in meinem vorhergehenden Posting leider zu erwähnen versäumt.


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2011)

so?


----------



## Altitude (4. Juli 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und ich habe mich hier mit meinem Crosser durch den Dauerregen und Sturm über das platte Land gekämpft




dito - nur das es bei mir das ibis und ein einige hügel waren...

wobei ich mich grad richtig in den arsch beissen könnt - am sonntag wär in erlangen auch der rapha gentleman ride gewesen - und ich depp habs am falschen we in den kalender eingetragen...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (4. Juli 2011)

Das Scapin ist nicht geeignet für Kopfsteinpflaster?


----------



## singlestoph (4. Juli 2011)

der vor 4 wochen zusammengenähte daumen nichtso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (4. Juli 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> so?



Ein Scapin und ein Rewel brüderlich vereint ... wunderbar! 
Die Götter müssen verrückt sein.


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2011)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ein Scapin und ein Rewel brüderlich vereint ... wunderbar!
> Die Götter müssen verrückt sein.



die haben sich blendend verstanden, obwohl es erst das erste date war.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Juli 2011)

Was macht man, wenn das Wetter mies und man gesundheitlich angeschlagen ist? Logisch, man schraubt am Fahrrad. Jetzt endlich mit lange gesuchter Roox-Stütze, dafür ohne Gold-Eloxal-Bling-Gedöns.


----------



## Altitude (16. Juli 2011)

echt ein schönes rad...

...bei der nächsten unpässlichkeit kannst du dich mal um die kabelverlegung kümmern...


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Juli 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> echt ein schönes rad...
> 
> ...bei der nächsten unpässlichkeit kannst du dich mal um die kabelverlegung kümmern...



Danke. 

Ich nehme an, du meinst das Tachokabel? Das ist ein Überbleibsel vom Einsatz auf der Rolle. Geht natürlich schöner, das stimmt.


----------



## versus (17. Juli 2011)

sehr schön! der flaschenhalter ist jetzt noch das einzige, was mich stört, aber das letztes mal schon diskutiert worden, oder?

gute besserung - dir und dem wetter


----------



## Jaypeare (17. Juli 2011)

Danke. Bei mir haben die Wünsche geholfen. Das Wetter muss man nehmen, wie es ist. 

(Vor 10 Tagen lag ich noch bei 30 Grad und Sonnenschein am Gardasee)

FlaHa hätt ich noch den hier rumliegen (Reifen bitte ignorieren):




Wäre klassischer und dezenter.

Irgendwie packt es mich von Zeit zu Zeit und ich meine, ich müsste auch mal Aero-Laufräder ausprobieren...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. Juli 2011)

Ja so mittelhohe Aero Laufräder würden meiner Meinung super passen. So ganz normale Laufräder schauen mir zu klassisch aus. Die wollen mir überhaupt nicht gefallen. 
Aber sonst super Bike!


----------



## elrond (17. Juli 2011)

Schönes Colnago, würde schlanke schwarze Flaschenhalter montieren. 
Das Dreckwetter hier zum Putzen genutzt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (17. Juli 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Schönes Colnago, würde schlanke schwarze Flaschenhalter montieren.
> Das Dreckwetter hier zum Putzen genutzt:



hübsch!


----------



## Bill Tür (17. Juli 2011)

ONE78 schrieb:


> hübsch!


Hübsch ist fast ein bisschen untertrieben. Ich steigere den Beifall mal auf sehr hübsch.


----------



## Altitude (18. Juli 2011)

sehr schön, aber mir persönlich zuviel silber - aber die geschmäcker sind ja verschieden...


----------



## shutupandride (18. Juli 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> sehr schön, aber mir persönlich zuviel silber - aber die geschmäcker sind ja verschieden...


das colnago ist cool, wenn mir auch die suche nach der roox ned ganz einleuchtet, mir war die sogar am mtb zu wuchtig.

das moots ist meine #1, altis update (mit kelly vorbau und if gabel) könnte aber evtl hinkommen ...

mein legend ti, mit ritchey road logic gabel, wird hoffentlich auch irgendwann fertig....


----------



## Jaypeare (18. Juli 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das colnago ist cool, wenn mir auch die suche nach der roox ned ganz einleuchtet, mir war die sogar am mtb zu wuchtig.



Passt zum Vorbau, zum Alter, und die Optik der Klemmung ist... naja... technisch.


----------



## shutupandride (18. Juli 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ... die ... Klemmung ist... naja... technisch.


die klemmung ist -technisch- klasse, kein zweifel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (19. Juli 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das moots ist meine #1, altis update (mit kelly vorbau und if gabel) könnte aber evtl hinkommen ...
> SIZE][/COLOR]



das rührt mich etwas, aber das wird wohl in nächster zeit nix mit de top-platzierung - das oben angesprochene gabel-update wird auf winter verschoben und der kelly-vorbau ist für mich berserker ein wenig zu filigran - der flext ganz ganz arg im wiegetritt - das wird nix 

aber der ritchey muss wech - hab etz mal nen sunline mtb-vorbau, der noch rumlag, verbaut - find ich ganz gelungen im gesamtpaket...die stylepolizei muss jetzt ganz stark sein


----------



## nebeljäger (20. Juli 2011)

ich finde den Sunline Vorbau gar nicht mal so daneben....irgendwie gefällt er mir sogar.

Zu den Laufrädern. Für mich sind "Semiaeros" einfach das Beste. Leicht und noch gut im Wind fahrbahr. Auch von der Optik her an kleinen Rädern noch gut tolerierbar.

Edge 38.1(38mm)






Aja, ich hab auch was für die Stylepolizei....meine neue Errungenschaft... mit meinen neuen 11er Ergos.....soooooo bequem....


----------



## Jaypeare (20. Juli 2011)

Ooooh ja, die Edge-Laufräder ... liegen leider weit jenseits meines Budgets.

Eigentlich ist das auch nur die übliche Spinnerei eines hoffnungslos Infizierten: Ich fahre keine Rennen, also kann mir der Aerodynamikvorteil wurscht sein. Die Protons sind relativ leicht, sehr stabil, haben tolle Naben und laufen auch sonst absolut problemlos. Objektiv gibts überhaupt keinen Grund, die zu tauschen ...

Dein Nove ist übrigens ein absoluter Knaller. Traumrad.


----------



## Altitude (15. August 2011)

jaa, endlich ist es offiziell:

Chris King has just added two options to their R45 road hubs: *Campagnolo freehub *bodies and ceramic bearings.

somit steht meinem könig-sapin-reynolds lrs nichts mehr im wege...


----------



## shutupandride (15. August 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> somit steht meinem könig-sapin-reynolds lrs nichts mehr im wege...


ich will sehen!


----------



## Altitude (15. August 2011)

passe...

btw. 
check mal deine ritchey-gabel - meine sieht so aus:





immerhin kommt se aus der selben quelle


----------



## shutupandride (15. August 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> immerhin kommt se aus der selben quelle


holy shit. AMIS!!!
dann brauch ich vllt doch noch eine kocmo für teures geld (und ganze 100g gewichtsersparnis)


----------



## elrond (15. August 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> holy shit. AMIS!!!
> dann brauch ich vllt doch noch eine kocmo für teures geld (und ganze 100g gewichtsersparnis)



Die brauchst du sowieso, oder ne gerade Stahlgabel und keine Aufkleber auf Felgen und vor allem Sattelstütze = dezentes und sehr geniales Radel. 

Ne Wound Up Carbongabel würde auch passen, fährt sich wirklich richtig gut und ist mit 550g auch deutlich leichter als ne Stahl- aber wesentlich günstiger als ne gleichschwere Titangabel.


----------



## shutupandride (17. August 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Die brauchst du sowieso, oder ne gerade Stahlgabel und keine Aufkleber auf Felgen und vor allem Sattelstütze = dezentes und sehr geniales Radel.
> 
> Ne Wound Up Carbongabel würde auch passen, fährt sich wirklich richtig gut und ist mit 550g auch deutlich leichter als ne Stahl- aber wesentlich günstiger als ne gleichschwere Titangabel.


danke für die blumen.
carbon kommt mir nicht ans rad, ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde
die laufräder sind mir ohnehin zu hoch und werden durch flache open pro ersetzt, evtl kommen auch noch schwarze tune kurbeln hin.
und um die kocmo gabel werde ich wohl nicht rumkommen
(auch deswegen, weil der wiesmann kein, bzw nur schwer (=teuer!), ein 1" schaftrohr herkriegt).
andere stahlgabeln sind bei annäherndem preis von der kocmo für mich keine alternative.


----------



## spooky1980 (17. August 2011)

Meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (21. August 2011)




----------



## Altitude (22. August 2011)

spacerturm kürzen, schwarze spacer, weiniger rot = a draum


----------



## Nordpol (22. August 2011)

...an die Spacer kann ich erst dran, wenn der neue Vorbau da ist...

die Eloxal Teile sollten alle Rot werden, einzig das Rot am Lenker hätte ich gerne weg, aber was will man machen...


----------



## ufp (22. August 2011)

Eriksen 



Nordpol schrieb:


> ...an die Spacer kann ich erst dran, wenn der neue Vorbau da ist...
> 
> die Eloxal Teile sollten alle Rot werden, einzig das Rot am Lenker hätte ich gerne weg, aber was will man machen...



Tja, der stört leider wirklich (ein wenig; falsches rot halt; ev. Lenkerband etwas weiter wickeln  )

Spacerturm kürzen, rote Spacer belassen, = a draum


----------



## Jaypeare (23. August 2011)

Ist das am Eriksen eine Sugino Alpina?


----------



## Nordpol (23. August 2011)

ja, und bin ganz stolz drauf, hat lange gedauert bis ich eine bekommen habe...


----------



## Altitude (7. September 2011)

hab gestern meine neue stahl-gabel ins ibis gesteckt - a draum 

bilder folgen die tage...


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2011)

falls jemand nen besseren ibis-aufbau versuchen möche:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en


----------



## ZeFlo (8. September 2011)

titanen cielo









 crema crosser und wie geil (wenn nur das ofenrohr statt steuerrohr nicht wäre ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (8. September 2011)

das cielo ist edelstahl...


...ich stand die ganze zeit hinter dem tresen - ich muß es wissen ;-)

und der ken hat mit dem rasenmäher einen echt schönen crosser im programm


----------



## ZeFlo (8. September 2011)

deshalb nicht minder hüpsch ....

als ich da war standest du NICHT hinter dem tresen! 

statt dort ordentlich deinen job zu machen und wissbegierige händler abzufrühstücken, 
bist du hektisch zu ein paar komischen amis auf salsa rädern gehastet und hast dabei 
mein fröhliches " hi alti, alles frisch " völlig ignoriert. 
zum glück bin ich nicht sensibel 

meine tochter dazu "papa der kennt dich nicht" 
ich "doch, aber der ist franke, die sind halt so"


----------



## Jaypeare (8. September 2011)

Das Crema find ich extrem gruselig.

Das Cielo in dem gezeigten Aufbau auch.


----------



## Nordpol (8. September 2011)

ich finde es auch nicht so dolle, der ganze vordere Bereich, Vorbau Steuerrohr und Gabel wirken mir zu wuchtig.


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> deshalb nicht minder hüpsch ....
> 
> als ich da war standest du NICHT hinter dem tresen!
> 
> ...



tja so sands die frangen immer stoffel...

sorry, nimms net persönlich - am donnerstag stand mein langjähriger trainer/menthor direkt vor meinem tresen und ich hab ihn nicht beachtet...

...und ausserdem war ich für ck und salsa zuständig


----------



## singlestoph (8. September 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das Cielo in dem gezeigten Aufbau auch.




da hat cosmic wohl die vorgabe dass da ausschliesslich vertriebseigene teile ranmüssen

so schlimm ists doch garnicht es könnten ja auch crankbrothers laufräder drinnen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (9. September 2011)

nope, die cielos kamen alle so aus usa...


----------



## Jaypeare (9. September 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> da hat cosmic wohl die vorgabe dass da ausschliesslich vertriebseigene teile ranmüssen
> 
> so schlimm ists doch garnicht es könnten ja auch crankbrothers laufräder drinnen sein



Ist ja irgendwie verständlich. Aber die Gabel passt gar nicht, die Laufräder sind auch komisch und die Ritchey-Parts sind nicht direkt hässlich, aber an so einem Rahmen unpassend. Es gibt aber in der Tat schlimmere Aufbauten (der direkt darunter zum Beispiel).

Die CB-LR finde ich persönlich - am richtigen Rahmen - übrigens gar nicht schlecht .


----------



## cluso (10. September 2011)

Was habt ihr den "alle" mit den Cielos?

Die Dinger sind doch übel..


----------



## singlestoph (10. September 2011)

sind sie nicht nur kann man momentan fast nur übel ausschauende komponenten kaufen


----------



## schlaffe wade (10. September 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> sind sie nicht nur kann man momentan fast nur übel ausschauende komponenten kaufen



ok, dann nenn sie eben beliebig bzw. austauschbar.
gerade die mir optisch bekannten aufbauten sind wirklich schlimm. wenn ich da verantwortlich für die messeräder wäre, würde ich mich in grund und boden schämen.
aber hauptsache, es steht der richtige name drauf bzw. es wird für tootaall wichtig befunden, daß herr könig da mit rumpfrimmelt, schon haben einige ein feuchtes höschen (ist nicht auf dich gemünzt, singlestoph) 

tatsache ist wohl, daß ck mit seinen rahmen nicht wirklich einen stich macht, im gegensatz zu seinen komponenten spielt er hier nur in der regionalliga.


----------



## singlestoph (10. September 2011)

vielleicht müsste man mal eines  mit thu-nee oder kocmo teilen aufbauen






heute so






ich hab da kein problem damit ausser vielleicht ein platzproblem zuhause
zum glück sind die lieferfristen dieser cielodinger ... öhm .... etwas lang ..... warum auch immer


----------



## Nordpol (10. September 2011)

Die Regionalliga scheint ziemlich oft auf Reisen zu sein..., ich würd mir den hier schon gern in die Garage stellen.


----------



## versus (10. September 2011)

die stahlgabel am cielo gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. der crosser ist super, bis auf die moots parts, die mir nicht so recht dazu gefallen. 
der (29er) rahmen, den ich kenne ist sehr schön gemacht. "regionalliga" ist grober unfug.


----------



## schlaffe wade (10. September 2011)

versus schrieb:


> "regionalliga" ist grober unfug.



meine güte, man kann offensichtlich doch haare spalten.
ck macht einen sehr guten job mit den komponenten, die wohl unbestritten zu den besten gehören.
die rahmen lassen dies vermissen. die touringmodelle mögen für einen gewissen personenkreis sicher in ordnung sein, im rennradsektor macht er mit den angebotenen rahmen keinen stich, da gibt es deutlich bessere. hier ist das angebot eben nicht im obersten segment angesiedelt. wenn dich das beruhigt, dann von mir aus eben 2. liga.
und nur mal als hinweis: wenn jemand einen derart bez. der komponenten lieblos zusammengeschusterten rahmen als messestück ausstellt, da stellt sich für mich persönlich schon die frage, wie genau es dann mit dem rahmenbau aussieht.

aber bitte, es ist wie immer: jeder, wie es ihm gefällt. meins sind die rahmen nicht, wem sie gefallen, dem wünsche ich viel spaß damit.


----------



## singlestoph (10. September 2011)

stahlrahmen sind sowieso total veralterer rückständiger schwwwachsinn.....
renntauglich ist das sowieso nicht


eber das interessiert glaub ich niemanden hier weil erstens reden wir eigentlich über titan und titan ist schliesslich auch schon längst nichtmehr konkurrenzfähig 

blöde diskusion, aber gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (10. September 2011)

achso,

WEITERMACHEN


----------



## Nordpol (10. September 2011)




----------



## shutupandride (10. September 2011)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> die touringmodelle mögen für einen gewissen personenkreis sicher in ordnung sein, im rennradsektor macht er mit den angebotenen rahmen keinen stich, da gibt es deutlich bessere. hier ist das angebot eben nicht im obersten segment angesiedelt. wenn dich das beruhigt, dann von mir aus eben 2. liga.


diese altmodischen stahl- und titanrahmen sind doch eh nur was für alte säcke, die ihrer jugend hinterhertrauern, keinen rums in den beinen haben, dafür eine stattliche wampe, höchstwahrscheinlich auch keinen mehr hochkriegen und sowieso nur noch den tod herbeisehnen.
eigentlich gehört so alter kram gesetzlich verboten und endlich ein einheitscarbonrahmen her, der -je nach markenpräferenz- gelabelt ist


----------



## schlaffe wade (11. September 2011)

ja, wenn dir carbonrahmen gefallen. bitte, auch die seien dir gegönnt. ich muß sie aber nicht fahren ?


----------



## singlestoph (11. September 2011)

was würdest du denn gerne fahren wollen?

etwasverwirrt


----------



## versus (11. September 2011)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> ja, wenn dir carbonrahmen gefallen. bitte, auch die seien dir gegönnt. ich muß sie aber nicht fahren ?



mit ironie kannst du nicht so?


----------



## schlaffe wade (11. September 2011)

versus schrieb:


> mit ironie kannst du nicht so?



doch. aber wenn ich lese, was in meine aussage hineininterpretiert wird ?
aber egal, ich laß es gut sein, bin mit meinen metallmöhren glücklich. wetter schön, rauf auf eine davon und wind um die nase spielen lassen . schönen sonntag


----------



## versus (11. September 2011)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> wetter schön, rauf auf eine davon und wind um die nase spielen lassen . schönen sonntag



mache ich genauso. ebenso einen schönen sonntag.


----------



## Nordpol (11. September 2011)

> wetter schön, rauf auf eine davon und wind um die nase spielen lassen . schönen sonntag





> mache ich genauso. ebenso einen schönen sonntag.



ich hab meine Tour schon hinter mir, schön wars. jetzt kann der große Regen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (11. September 2011)

So,

mal wieder Bilder von meinem Serotta 



















Gruss Thorsten


----------



## corfrimor (11. September 2011)

So ein schönes Rad


----------



## Nordpol (11. September 2011)

... und mal eine richtig schöne Kurbel, die passt zum Rad....


----------



## versus (11. September 2011)

immer noch super!


----------



## kona86 (11. September 2011)

Gefällt mir richtig gut! Ist das eine lackierte Moots Stütze?


----------



## singlestoph (11. September 2011)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> doch. aber wenn ich lese, was in meine aussage hineininterpretiert wird ?
> aber egal, ich laß es gut sein, bin mit meinen metallmöhren glücklich. wetter schön, rauf auf eine davon und wind um die nase spielen lassen . schönen sonntag



das blöde am spielen ist dass man auch etwas von sich preisgeben sollte (sonst beginnen die leute mit wild rumspekulieren und hineininterpretieren ...), also falls man will dass die andern kinder mitspielen , ausser man will garnicht spielen sondern nur leute ärgern .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (11. September 2011)

uiiiii schööööööööööneeees Serotta....


----------



## cluso (11. September 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> uiiiii schööööööööööneeees Serotta....



Da Bildschön, wobei mir der Vorbau einen Ticken zu dick ist....

...aber das ist Kritik auf gaaaaanzzzz hohem Niveau.


----------



## Ti-Max (12. September 2011)

Moin zusammen,

danke für das Feedback.

Die Stütze ist eine pulverbeschichtete Moots, wie der ganze Rahmen. Als alternativen Vorbau zum USE gibt es noch einen Hope.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## schlaffe wade (12. September 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> das blöde am spielen ist dass man auch etwas von sich preisgeben sollte (sonst beginnen die leute mit wild rumspekulieren und hineininterpretieren ...), also falls man will dass die andern kinder mitspielen , ausser man will garnicht spielen sondern nur leute ärgern .....



ja wenn sie meinen 
habe extra für ihnen ein bild hinaufgeladen, schaue er hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509132&page=5


----------



## schlaffe wade (12. September 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> So,
> 
> mal wieder Bilder von meinem Serotta
> 
> Gruss Thorsten



das ist schon echt eine augenweide, respekt.
mir persönlich würde ein schlankerer vorbau und andere reifen das letzte i-tüpfelchen sein, aber das ist, wie kollege cluso schon anmerkte, eigentlich nicht wirklich relevant. viel spaß damit !


----------



## elrond (12. September 2011)

schlaffe wade schrieb:


> ja wenn sie meinen
> habe extra für ihnen ein bild hinaufgeladen, schaue er hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=509132&page=5



Ein schöner Rad.  Einzig der integrierte Steuersatz hätte nicht sein müssen.


----------



## elrond (12. September 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Was habt ihr den "alle" mit den Cielos?
> 
> Die Dinger sind doch übel..



Problem von vielen Cielos ist eben, daß die so altbacken daherkommen, daß selbst eine olle C-Record daran zu modern aussehen würde. An die Dinger müßte man eigentlich ne olle nuovo Record aus den 60ern + Mittelzugbremsen bauen. 
Allerdings hab ich gestern beim Marathon in Furtwangen ein Cielo gesehen, daß mir mal richtig gut gefallen hat. Hellgrau, blaue Schrift, passende Fox Federgabel, Anbauteile komplett orange eloxiert, was den Besitzer allerdings dazu verleitet hat ne Clavicula dranzuschrauben weiß wohl nur er selbst.


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. September 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> pulverbeschichtet..., wie der ganze Rahmen



Warum in aller Welt macht man so etwas?


----------



## Ti-Max (12. September 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Warum in aller Welt macht man so etwas?



Warum nicht. Irgendwann wird farbloses Titan langweilig...


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. September 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird farbloses Titan langweilig...



Ich persönlich empfinde naturbelassenes Titan keineswegs als langweilig - ganz im Gegenteil. Aber okay, jeder wie ihm schön. Hätten es aber nicht auch ein paar bunt eloxierte Komponenten getan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (12. September 2011)

blumenhummer schrieb:


> ich persönlich empfinde naturbelassenes titan keineswegs als langweilig - ganz im gegenteil. Aber okay, jeder wie ihm schön. Hätten es aber nicht auch ein paar bunt eloxierte komponenten getan?


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. September 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


>





Der Anblick einer pulverbeschichteten Moots-Stütze lässt mich persönlich halt eher an den Fertigmacher-Thread in der Classic-Abteilung als an den Smiley mit den Herzen denken...


----------



## Ti-Max (12. September 2011)

blumenhummer schrieb:


> ich persönlich empfinde naturbelassenes titan keineswegs als langweilig - ganz im gegenteil. Aber okay, jeder wie ihm schön. Hätten es aber nicht auch ein paar bunt eloxierte komponenten getan?



nö


----------



## singlestoph (12. September 2011)




----------



## versus (14. September 2011)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Warum nicht. Irgendwann wird farbloses Titan langweilig...



das nun wirklich nicht. farblos ist titan sowieso nie


----------



## Altitude (21. September 2011)

so, endlich mal ein (wenn auch schlechtes) foddo vom ibis mit neuer gabel:





ist ne 1 zoll igleheart unicrown gabel...


----------



## shutupandride (22. September 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> so, endlich mal ein (wenn auch schlechtes) foddo vom ibis mit neuer gabel


geil meister.
das schreit doch nach einer ausfahrt in der fränkischen (aber dass du nicht wieder das schaltwerk vor lauter kraft zu einem kartoffelchip verknerpelst )


----------



## Altitude (30. Oktober 2011)

neuer lrs fürs ibis:

goldene king r45 mit campy-freilauf mit reynolds thirtytwo tubulars


----------



## nebeljäger (30. Oktober 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> neuer lrs fürs ibis:
> 
> goldene king r45 mit campy-freilauf mit reynolds thirtytwo tubulars



KLASSE!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (2. November 2011)

Herbstausfahrt...viele wird es für dieses Jahr nicht mehr geben.


----------



## shutupandride (3. November 2011)

alte männer scheinen gerne flite zu fahren ...


----------



## versus (3. November 2011)

rrrrr... schön!

ist das der ex von oldman?


----------



## shutupandride (3. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ist das der ex von oldman?


Danke Dir.
oldman? nö, das rad war mal einige jahre für die tschechische nationalmannschaft aktiv und ich hab´s von einem tschechischen
radladen, der die mal aufgekauft hat.
geile karre!!! 
(aber irgendwann hätte ich schon gern noch discs, auch wenn man das beim crossen nicht wirklich braucht ...)


----------



## versus (3. November 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> (aber irgendwann hätte ich schon gern noch discs, auch wenn man das beim crossen nicht wirklich braucht ...)



ich finde schon, dass man die braucht, v.a. wenn man nicht wahnsinnig ambitioniert rennen fährt und deshalb auf jedes gramm achten und eh kaum bremsen muss, weil der matsch ja eh genug bremst.

für herbstlich / winterliche touren im dunklen forst fände ich mehr bremsleistung schon sehr gut. mein renner bremst irgendwie besser...

meine leihgabe von herrn sstoph




DSC01876 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## shutupandride (4. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> meine leihgabe von herrn stoph


des behältst einfach, wer braucht schon freunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldman (4. November 2011)

@versus,
hatte nie ein Morati CX, nur diverse HC und ein SC 1.3, also Dackelschneider.

achja, wo ich grade schonmal hier bin.... ein Bild








edith sagt noch: ignoriert die Hebelstellung, kurz davor habe ich die Gravitationskraft in Böhmen überprüft. Ergebnis: sie existiert!


----------



## shutupandride (4. November 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> ... ein Bild ...


uff, klasse teil.
was ist das für ein rahmenfabrikateur?!
danke schonmal


----------



## oldman (4. November 2011)

Kocmo, Berlin. fertigen in Russland, Qualitaet ist aber sehr gut.


----------



## shutupandride (4. November 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> Kocmo, Berlin. fertigen in Russland, Qualitaet ist aber sehr gut.


gabel war klar, rahmen war mir nicht klar, va wegen des gussets und der querstrebe hinten.
man lernt nie aus...
klasse gerät!


----------



## versus (7. November 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> @versus,
> hatte nie ein Morati CX, nur diverse HC und ein SC 1.3, also Dackelschneider.



stimmt, jetzt wo du es sagst. man kommt bei deinem titanen ja ganz durcheinander


----------



## nebeljäger (7. November 2011)

Seenrunde in der aaaaaalteeeen Heimat....

war zwar zum Teil neblig und schweinekalt, aber die Stimmung....


----------



## Don Trailo (7. November 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Seenrunde in der aaaaaalteeeen Heimat....
> 
> war zwar zum Teil neblig und schweinekalt, aber die Stimmung....
> 
> ...


----------



## TiJoe (7. November 2011)

Ach Nebeljäger, deine Bilder sind immer wieder eine Augenweide! 

Hat eigentlich einer von euch Erfahrungen mit einem De Rosa Titan? Die SuFu gibt nichts her...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. November 2011)

Wirklich super Fotos!!!!


----------



## Ianus (8. November 2011)

Tolle Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofino73 (11. November 2011)

In der aktuellen Roadbike Ausgabe hat es einen sehr schön gemachten Artikel zum Thema Edelmetall Rennräder







Happy trails


----------



## shutupandride (13. November 2011)




----------



## Altitude (14. November 2011)

schick...

ich hätt noch ne 1 zoll woundup-gabel "über"...


----------



## Don Trailo (14. November 2011)

*schön*
war das mal cluso`s rad ?(der Rahmen)


----------



## shutupandride (14. November 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *schön*
> war das mal cluso`s rad ?(der Rahmen)


Danke. Ja, war mal der vom cluso.
@alti: Carbon kommt nicht in Frage, hätte bock auf was gerades in stahl (zB. If, agresti (?), ...) oder eine kocmo


----------



## Altitude (14. November 2011)

@shuti
kannst gern mal auf nen cappo vorbeikommen und die igleheart unicrown ausm ibis zur probe reinstecken...


----------



## maik.k. (14. November 2011)

leider nicht meins, aber irgendwann muß ich ein Seven Odonata haben


----------



## Rutil (14. November 2011)

maik.k. schrieb:


> leider nicht meins, aber irgendwann muß ich ein Seven Odonata haben


 
Ich hätte auch gern ein Seven, aber dieser Aufbau ist echt gruselig. Pumpenhalter, Spacer samt negativem Vorbauwinkel und erst die Lenkerstellung.


----------



## maik.k. (14. November 2011)

Rutil schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gern ein Seven, aber dieser Aufbau ist echt gruselig. Pumpenhalter, Spacer samt negativem Vorbauwinkel und erst die Lenkerstellung.



Ich muß dir Recht geben, auf Pumpen- und Flaschenhalter könnte ich in dem Fall auch verzichten. Der negative Vorbauwinkel in Verbindung mit dem extrem kurzen Steuerrohr
läßt des Ganze auf mich allerdings sehr sexy wirken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (14. November 2011)

Rutil schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch gern ein Seven, aber dieser Aufbau ist echt gruselig. Pumpenhalter, Spacer samt negativem Vorbauwinkel und erst die Lenkerstellung.



wahrlich schlimm! ich sag nur amerikanisches Garagentor...


----------



## Catsoft (14. November 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> wahrlich schlimm! ich sag nur amerikanisches Garagentor...



Was habt ihr? Da sind doch sogar die Ventile ausgerichtet


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. November 2011)

Optisch von der Farbgebung und Zusammenstellung finde ich es gut, mal was anderes! Bis auf die größe, das ist ja ein Kinderrad!


----------



## singlestoph (15. November 2011)

da hat der tüp sich mühe gegeben den underlenker parallel zum boden auszurichten. alles richtig gemacht nur hat er vergessen die ergopauerdingerposition nach dieser glanztat nochmals zu überdenken ....

.D


----------



## versus (15. November 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> da hat der tüp sich mühe gegeben den underlenker parallel zum boden auszurichten. alles richtig gemacht nur hat er vergessen die ergopauerdingerposition nach dieser glanztat nochmals zu überdenken ....
> 
> .D



ich würde mir vermutlich schon beim aufsteigen das handgelenk verstauchen 

den neg. vorbau finde ich schon schick. würde ich auch fahren, wenn ich nicht auch so schon 10cm überhöhung hätte 

für die rahmengrösse kann ja keiner was - der fahrer nicht und das rad auch nicht.

viellllleicht habe ich hier bald auch was neues zu zeiiiiigen


----------



## versus (20. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> viellllleicht habe ich hier bald auch was neues zu zeiiiiigen



ich zitiere mich eben mal selbst 
















freue mich gerade wie bolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (20. November 2011)

das kann ich nachvollziehen...
und auch die sattelstützen sind von rewel sehr fein....
ich hoffe wir bekommen vom aufbau noch mehr zu sehen.


----------



## TiJoe (20. November 2011)

Wahrhaft schick!

Bin auch gespannt wie es aussehen wird...

Gruß Joe


----------



## elrond (20. November 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


>



Toll bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Die Gabel sieht nicht wirklich gut aus,  da sollte was gerades rein. Ne Wound Up wäre toll, fährt sich auch wirklich klasse, hätte meine nie verkaufen sollen.  Die Moots Aufkleber passen überhaupt nicht, selbst an einem Moots finde ich, daß Vorbau und Stütze ohne besser aussehen. Auch auf den Felgen sind Aufkleber überflüssig, schwarze Sattelklemme oder silberner Steuersatz wär auch nid verkehrt. Aber wie gesagt, das Rad ist wirklich toll und hat eine wunderbar leichte Optik.
P.S. auch das Seven ist so verkehrt nicht, den Lenker ein paar ° hochgedreht und alles ist in Butter, selbst die Ksyriums find ich da nicht verkehrt.


----------



## versus (20. November 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> das kann ich nachvollziehen...
> und auch die sattelstützen sind von rewel sehr fein....
> ich hoffe wir bekommen vom aufbau noch mehr zu sehen.





TiJoe schrieb:


> Wahrhaft schick!
> 
> Bin auch gespannt wie es aussehen wird...
> 
> Gruß Joe



danke! man wird hier sicher sehen was draus wird.


----------



## nebeljäger (20. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich eben mal selbst
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hohoho....der Weihnachtsmann hat den Frühzug erwischt. KLASSE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aalex (21. November 2011)

wird das ein stadtrad, oder wieso die ösen für den gepäckträger? (sind doch welche?)

isn titan stadtrad nich ein klein wenig dekadent?


----------



## versus (21. November 2011)

Aalex schrieb:


> wird das ein stadtrad, oder wieso die ösen für den gepäckträger? (sind doch welche?)
> 
> isn titan stadtrad nich ein klein wenig dekadent?



dir kommt kein anderer nutzen für einen gepäckträger, als milch kaufen in den sinn?

die gepackträgerösen hat der vorbesitzer anbringen lassen, damit das rad auch für reisen mit gepäckträger genutzt werden kann. ich werde dasrad als quervelo nutzen und finde die option des reiserades praktisch, wenn auch nicht wahnsinnig schön. sollte mich das irgendwann ernsthaft stören, würde ich sie eben entfernen (lassen).


----------



## corfrimor (21. November 2011)

Superschönes Rewel  Da bin ich sehr auf den Aufbau gespannt!

Gepäckträgerösen finde ich an 'nem Querfeldeinrad immer günstig. Einerseits, weil man es dann auch problemlos als Randonneur für die Straße und leichtes Gelände nutzen kann, andererseits aber auch zum Pendeln. Da sind Taschen m. E. praktischer als ein Rucksack.

Wegmachen würde ich die Ösen auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Altitude (21. November 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Ne Wound Up wäre toll, fährt sich auch wirklich klasse, hätte meine nie verkaufen sollen.  .



achtung schleichwerbung: woundup for sale


----------



## Altitude (21. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


>



a draum - da muß man sich schon richtig anstrengen um den aufbau zu verhunzen - möge die macht mit dir sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (21. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ich zitiere mich eben mal selbst


oh mann, martin h. aus a. hat wirklich einen hohen verschleiss, von dem hatte ich mein getreues rewel, bis es qualvoll verendete...
schönes teil, das wird geil!


elrond schrieb:


> ... Gabel sieht nicht wirklich gut aus ... Aufkleber ... silberner Steuersatz ...


ja, du hast recht. fahren tut es sich wie bombe, optisch bin ich noch nicht ganz zufrieden.
 die eigentlich schöne ritchey gabel will mir dazu nicht recht gefallen, meine vorstellung wäre eine gerade stahlgabel oder eine kocmo, vllt halt ich auch mal die wound up vom alti rein...
ein dunkler satz ceramic felgen wär auch fein, silberner steuersatz, bremsen, rd + fd (--> hat noch wer gut erhaltene campa chorus / record 9f teile?) auch, die aufkleber lass ich mal dran, da die angesprochenen teile evtl sowieso weichen werden  


Altitude schrieb:


> achtung schleichwerbung


sag mal an, wann du zeit hast


----------



## versus (21. November 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh mann, martin h. aus a. hat wirklich einen hohen verschleiss, von dem hatte ich mein getreues rewel, bis es qualvoll verendete...
> schönes teil, das wird geil!



kam mir ganz gelegen  



shutupandride schrieb:


> die eigentlich schöne ritchey gabel will mir dazu nicht recht gefallen, meine vorstellung wäre eine gerade stahlgabel oder eine kocmo, vllt halt ich auch mal die wound up vom alti rein...



das mit der wound up könnte ich mir gut vorstellen. die ritchey wäre mir am renner wohl auch zu weich. ich fahre die gerade am leih-crosser und da ist sie sehr komfortabel. 




DSC01870 von ver.sus auf Flickr

am renner möchte ich es aber etwas straffer.


----------



## shutupandride (21. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> die ritchey ... fahre die gerade am leih-crosser und da ist sie sehr komfortabel.


oh, die ritchey cross hab ich noch unlackiert jungfräulich im keller liegen, wär die nix fürs rewel?!


----------



## versus (21. November 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh, die ritchey cross hab ich noch unlackiert jungfräulich im keller liegen, wär die nix fürs rewel?!



danke für das angebot, aber da kommt die hier rein


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2011)

Gute Wahl V.


----------



## shutupandride (21. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> .... da kommt die hier rein


ich habe vollstes vertsändnis.


----------



## eXtra (2. Dezember 2011)

genau wie " versus " seiner wird es bald sein ( V-Brake only )

bringt dieser gebogene Hinterbau viel was ( komfort ) oder nicht. Mir gefallen die geraden optisch besser.
Und das Paragon Ausfallende .... Normal oder Paragon. Wobei ich da iwder eher auf das Paragon stehe .....

grüsserl


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Dezember 2011)

die Trockenheit lässt ungewohnte Perspektiven zu...

2.12.2011 mitten im Rhein:


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Dezember 2011)

Warum habt ihr Schweizer die schöne Landschaft UND das schöne Wetter dazu? Das ist einfach unfair.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. Dezember 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr Schweizer die schöne Landschaft UND das schöne Wetter dazu? Das ist einfach unfair.



Wir könnten, wenn wir nur wirklich wollten (würde jetzt so ein ganz schauer sagen).....

Allerdings fehlt auf dem Bild der Nebel


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Dezember 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wir könnten, wenn wir nur wirklich wollten (würde jetzt so ein ganz schauer sagen).....
> 
> Allerdings fehlt auf dem Bild der Nebel


 
 das ist alles ne frage des bankgeheimnisses... auch das wetter hat diesen einfluss....


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Dezember 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das ist alles ne frage des bankgeheimnisses... ....



passt, mein Rad steht eh auf Liechtensteiner Boden(zumindest mit dem Vorderrad)....


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Dezember 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> passt, mein Rad steht eh auf Liechtensteiner Boden(zumindest mit dem Vorderrad)....


 eben......


----------



## shutupandride (5. Dezember 2011)

porco dio!
http://www.ebay.it/itm/TELAIO-CICLO...pt=Abbigliamento_Ciclismo&hash=item4cfc529f3b
http://www.ebay.it/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330650800553&clk_rvr_id=292368548651


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> porco dio!
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/TELAIO-CICLO...pt=Abbigliamento_Ciclismo&hash=item4cfc529f3b
> http://www.ebay.it/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330650800553&clk_rvr_id=292368548651



passt gerade gut zum thema - fertich 































fährt sehr geil und macht richtig spass, leider springt mir aber beim bergauf stemmen auf unebenem untergrund die kette vom ritzel. die kette hängt unter volllast stark durch, obwol sie im ruhezustand sehr hart gespannt ist. momentan ist ein schaltritzel und ein innenlager mit titanachse verbaut, aber ich fürchte, dass es eher am rahmen liegt.

wenn der umbau auf stahlachse und surly-ritzel nix brint, kommt eine force 1x10 drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. Dezember 2011)




----------



## nebeljäger (5. Dezember 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2011)

don trailo schrieb:


>





nebeljäger schrieb:


>



:d


----------



## Fezza (5. Dezember 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



WOW! Superteil! Und das auf E... Würde mir wohl sogar passen...


----------



## ufp (5. Dezember 2011)

versus schrieb:


> Rewel Crosser


Schön .
Rewel baut überhaupt die schönsten Titanrahmen .

Allerdings, die silberfarbige Kurbel paßt nicht. Und diese verspielte farbliche Kombi von Speichen, Naben und Felgen paßt am allerwenigsten.
Das an sich stil(l)volle und edle Titan mit diesen unruhigen und kindischen rot&gelb&orang Tönen .


----------



## singlestoph (5. Dezember 2011)

grau in grau ingrauingrauingrau  haben wir doch langsam genug ..... blödes uniformes titangewixe muss doch nicht jedes mal sein ....

unddapassdiekurbelnichtundmiristeswurscht





ist zwar auch schon beinahe kategorie: wer kriegt mehr titanteile ans rad geschraubt.... ich hab eben noch ein bild mit sattel/sattelstützenupgrade gemacht .... obwohl im einsatz , am längsten tag des jahres sah das ding auch schon so aus






http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157626892785403/


----------



## singlestoph (6. Dezember 2011)

ufp schrieb:


> Schön .


AUF JEDEN FALL !!!



ufp schrieb:


> Rewel baut überhaupt die schönsten Titanrahmen .



glaub ich nicht so ganz ;-)


----------



## shutupandride (6. Dezember 2011)

cooles rewel, einen der eycatcher (kurbeln, LRS) würd ich persönlich noch rausnehmen ...

das concours gefällt mir schon seit dem 98er (?) katalog sehr , v.a. mit dem turbomatic ist es schön oldskool


----------



## TiJoe (6. Dezember 2011)

Sehr, sehr geiles Serotta!!! 

(bis auf die Kurbel...)


----------



## singlestoph (6. Dezember 2011)

naja, ich will-brauche an einem rad compact, die R700 passt wenigstens gruppenmässig halbwegs zum rest der teile , schön ist sie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (6. Dezember 2011)

Richtig schön geworden das Rewel, alles so lassen wie es ist. Die Sattelstützen von Rewel sind mal richtig lecker.

Den Umbau auf Stahlachse und Surlyritzel kannst Du dir glaube ich sparen, daran liegt es bestimmt nicht.


----------



## versus (6. Dezember 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Den Umbau auf Stahlachse und Surlyritzel kannst Du dir glaube ich sparen, daran liegt es bestimmt nicht.



glaube ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Dezember 2011)

trockene Strassen gehen vor schlechte Schneebedingungen für Skitouren... 





....wünsche euch allen schöne Festtage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Radjahr...


----------



## versus (26. Dezember 2011)

fertig!

nachdem nun die leider stotternden paul cantis gegen trp mini-v getauscht wurden, konnte ich auch den höher bauenden wunschvorbau (thomson) anschrauben:






















leider kam ich bei dem phantastischen wetter heute nicht zur abschliessenden probefahrt, aber morgen habe ich dafür den tag zeit dafür


----------



## cluso (27. Dezember 2011)

versus schrieb:


> fertig!
> 
> nachdem nun die leider stotternden paul cantis gegen trp mini-v getauscht wurden, konnte ich auch den höher bauenden wunschvorbau (thomson) anschrauben:
> 
> leider kam ich bei dem phantastischen wetter heute nicht zur abschliessenden probefahrt, aber morgen habe ich dafür den tag zeit dafür



VIEEEELLLLL Besser als die erste Version.



Kannst du die LRS nicht ein bisschen ablabeln. Die bringen soviel Unruhe rein und der Steuersatz finde ich auch noch zu mickerig. 

Aber das Minikritik. Das Rad ist ganz hohes Niveau.

Gruß

C.


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Dezember 2011)

volker hat einfach meinen geschmack


----------



## Nordpol (27. Dezember 2011)

mir gefällt es auch richtig gut, oftmals wirkt der thomson klobig, aber hier passt er bestens.


----------



## nebeljäger (27. Dezember 2011)

klasse Volker! 
auch ich würde pickerlzupfen....


----------



## singlestoph (27. Dezember 2011)

gönau, alles ablabeln damits den dredsnern auch gefällt , ich weiss zwar nicht woher der starke wille zur uniform kommt . 

langweilige titankisten gibts schon genug und da die klebers auch noch reflektierend sind wärs sogar dumm die wegzumachen. vorallem da ein winterrad ja meist auch ein nachtrumfahrrad ist ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (27. Dezember 2011)

stoph, ich geb dir ja recht, 
aber 12x der gleiche Aufkleber/Lfrseite wäre mir persöhnlich zu viel, insbesonders dann, weil es sich um einen wunderschönen reduzierten Crosser handelt. 
Zum "gesehenwerden" reicht weniger, es muss ja nicht gleich blenden...
Ausserdem hilfts mehr wenn der Reiter gut reflektiert!Ein Ross lässt sich ersetzen, Volker, besonders so einen Volker gibts nur 1x


----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2011)

danke allerseits!

heute war der erste ausritt durch matsch und nebel: SUPER!
der bremsen sind top, die 0° vom thomson passen perfekt und überhaupt macht das teil richitg spass! bilder vom einsatz folgen...

der steuersatz ist mir auch etwas zu schlank. der ursprünglich verbaute ck war leider zu hoch, der crank bros baut nur 21mm und so bekomme ich den thomson ohne spacer noch gut dran. das war mir wichtig und drum bleibt der steuersatz auch.

die aufkleber der ksyrium wurden auch schon heiss diskutiert, als ich laufräder noch am scapin hatte. ich mag systemlaufräder und möchte nicht daran rumschnibbeln. um die reflektoren war ich heute in der nebelsuppe schon froh!


----------



## Rutil (27. Dezember 2011)

Gefällt  und sieht schnell aus.

Schade, dass die Cantis nicht gut funktionierten. Ich persönlich steh nicht so auf mini Vs. Hab die gleiche Bremse in der MTB Version an einem Bike, die ist funktional schon top, keine Frage. Da der Rahmen aber ohnehin keinen Cantigegenhalter hat, und die Gabel kein Loch, um selbigen zu montieren (was wohl mit zum Rattern beigetragen haben mag), schauen die Vs doch recht gut aus (dieses komische Ding für die Sattelklemme, um cantis zu verbauen, fand ich hässlich...).
Evtl kommen die Vs dem optionalen Gepäckträger in die Quere, aber das ist wohl deine geringste Sorge...


----------



## shutupandride (27. Dezember 2011)

versus schrieb:


>


geiler hobel, wie ich schon bei ansicht des rahmensets befürchtet habe.
die laufräder sind normalerweise nicht mein fall, finde aber, hier passen sie als farblicher kontrast ganz gut.
hoffe, die mini v´s haben eine stärkere feder als meine (ex) campa veloce, bzw. eine weniger schnell ausleiernde, wie meine aktuelle tektro rx5 ...
weitermachen!


----------



## ufp (27. Dezember 2011)

versus schrieb:


> fertig!
> Rewel


Schönes Rewel 
Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten, rein optisch.
Die Laufräder wurden eh schon angesprochen. Zu unruhig, zu verspielt. Zerstört den Eleganz des Titans (ein wenig).
Die Pedale (das Gelb) passen auch nicht sonderlich dazu.

Und was ist das für ein (violetter) Aufkleber auf dem Sattelstützenrohr?


----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hoffe, die mini v´s haben eine stärkere feder als meine (ex) campa veloce, bzw. eine weniger schnell ausleiernde, wie meine aktuelle tektro rx5 ...
> weitermachen!



danke, das hoffe ich auch 

der kleber ist die velovignette, die man bis 2011 an jedem rad haben musste. kostet(e) 6 franken und beinhaltet eine haftpflichtversicherung. ab 2012 gibts die nicht mehr. die pedale passen nach meinem empfinden sehr gut zum rot und gelb der mavic kleber. allerdings fahre ich die time atacs nur noch im winter, wenn ich die ganz warmen schuhe brauche. sonst crank bros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Dezember 2011)

bilder von heute in der nebelsuppe


----------



## cluso (28. Dezember 2011)

versus schrieb:


> der steuersatz ist mir auch etwas zu schlank. der ursprünglich verbaute ck war leider zu hoch, der crank bros baut nur 21mm und so bekomme ich den thomson ohne spacer noch gut dran. das war mir wichtig und drum bleibt der steuersatz auch.



Mein erster Gedanke war...Steuersatz geht gar nicht, aber beim 2ten Hinsehen passt das Ding gut, sehr gut sogar.


----------



## Altitude (28. Dezember 2011)

@versus
ein sehr schönes rewel...


----------



## shutupandride (28. Dezember 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> ein sehr schönes rewel...


mit der igleheart gabel wars auch ned schlecht


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Dezember 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> mit der igleheart gabel wars auch ned schlecht
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1034162


 sorry 
da passt die  kocmo vieeeeeeeeeeeeellll besser


----------



## cluso (28. Dezember 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> mit der igleheart gabel wars auch ned schlecht



Kult hin oder her, aber die Gabel passt gar nicht.


----------



## Altitude (28. Dezember 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Kult hin oder her, aber die Gabel passt gar nicht.



stimmt...


----------



## shutupandride (28. Dezember 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> stimmt...


ihr kennt euch halt ned aus


----------



## singlestoph (28. Dezember 2011)

Kult?


----------



## Altitude (29. Dezember 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ihr kennt euch halt ned aus



na ja, es gibt halt auch schöne igleheart-gabeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. Januar 2012)

der vorbesitzer hatte zuerst auch eine andere gabel drin, ich meine sogara auch eine kocmo. die iglehearts hat er an verschiedenen bikes. optisch sind sie gar nicht mein fall. das fahrgefühl soll allerdings sehr gut sein.


----------



## Altitude (9. Januar 2012)

titan-querfeldeinrad im fränkischen-drecks-scheissdreck-siffe-winter...


----------



## shutupandride (10. Januar 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> titan-querfeldeinrad im fränkischen-drecks-scheissdreck-siffe-winter...


zigarettenberschla!
dou mer ermoll ned mei scheene heimad beleidichng, sunsd gräigst a mordsdrumma rennschelln dass di roohaud vo dein diddanfohrrod


----------



## Altitude (11. Januar 2012)

waggerla,
i par doch im scheenen fädd underwechs und net in dem dreggsnärmbberch...


----------



## shutupandride (11. Januar 2012)

obachd gehm, länger lehm, mei gouderla


----------



## shutupandride (14. Januar 2012)

äddänschn plies,
57er eriksen cyclocross rahmen at e.bay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280805688007


----------



## shutupandride (24. Januar 2012)

äch schohn widähr:
für mein serotta legend ti suche ich eine stahlgabel mit geraden scheiden,
sie sollte in jedem fall 1" sein, ahead ab 230mm länge, mit gewinde um 200.
mein traum wäre eine colnago precisa, jedes andere wertige fabrikat aber auch willkommen (agresti/steelman/kelly/IF/...)
falls ihr also was habt, pm!
danke!


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2012)

vor der kaltfront nochmal abends raus. die -2° bei + graupeleisregenschneefall haben mir eigentlich schon gereicht brrrrrrrrrr...




2012-01-31_18-39-54_99 von ver.sus auf Flickr




2012-01-31_18-39-02_476 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2012)

nochmal limmatcross am tag und mit besserer kamera:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (5. Februar 2012)

Wow! Einfach super! Bild, Bike und Location!


----------



## Nordpol (5. Februar 2012)

...da paßt wirklich alles..., die Felgen sind nicht so mein Ding, aber das ist bekanntlich Geschmacksache...

hast Du eigentlich das Problem mit der springenden Kette in den Griff bekommen...


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2012)

danke



Nordpol schrieb:


> hast Du eigentlich das Problem mit der springenden Kette in den Griff bekommen...



das habe ich mit einer sram force in den griff bekommen 

das springen war beim ssp-versuch.


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Februar 2012)

whau, irres Licht erwischt....so streng von vorne.... cooles Foto!

klasse Crosser sowieso...


----------



## Rutil (5. Februar 2012)

Tolles Bild, tolles Rad. Befindest du dich in einem Warmluftsee? Ich könnte wohl keine 5 Minuten bei den Temperaturen auf dem Bike sitzen (und glaube nicht, dass es in Ö kälter ist als in CH).


----------



## singlestoph (6. Februar 2012)

geht schon, ich fahr mit wanderschuhen und schieb ab und zu wenn die füsse schmerzen oder nicht mehr spürbar sind ....






nur schmerzt mir jetzt der rücken/kreuz etwas, es war meine erste ausfahrt seit dem neujahr .... morgen versuch ich noch wärmere schuhe falls der rücken mitspielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. Februar 2012)

Rutil schrieb:


> Tolles Bild, tolles Rad. Befindest du dich in einem Warmluftsee? Ich könnte wohl keine 5 Minuten bei den Temperaturen auf dem Bike sitzen (und glaube nicht, dass es in Ö kälter ist als in CH).



danke. in der sonne war es okay. ich hatte lake winterstiefel, skihandschuhe und sonst ein mix aus merino, plastik.

als die sonne dann weg war, wurde es schnell unangenehmer. die luft war -10°. allgemein kann ich mit kälte besser, als mit hitze.


----------



## nebeljäger (18. Februar 2012)

...nach der gestrigen Schneeorgie mit verschütteten Strassen(4WD sei dank...)





und schwangeren Hängen, die leise aber bestimmt "rühr mich nicht an" riefen





zog es mich heute mal wieder auf das Rad....

es tat weh....aber war auch unheimlich schön....fast schon ein wenig Frühlingsstimmung die in mir hochkam ... ;-)


----------



## Altitude (19. Februar 2012)

geile Bilder - hier pissts nur...


----------



## singlestoph (23. Februar 2012)

in ermangelung eines plastikfahrrad-freds für titanrennradfahrende mauntenbeikers


----------



## versus (23. Februar 2012)

das sieht für ein 40er-rad (und ich rede nicht von geschwindigkeit ;-) recht brauchbar aus. die DA ist schon eindeutig schöner. sogar grad noch in den teamfarben!

das sind aber noch nicht die leichten redlis?!


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Februar 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> in ermangelung eines plastikfahrrad-freds für titanrennradfahrende mauntenbeikers



eh wurscht, dank dir und mir ist der Plastikanteil in diesem Thread eh schon in schwindelerregende Höhen....


----------



## singlestoph (24. Februar 2012)

die plastikredlis? ich nagel morgen mal die 21mm schlauchreifens dran. wenn ich mich irgendwann dazu überwinden sollte in frankreich 27mm reifen zu bestellen kann ich dann immer noch umbauen oder aber billige(re) alufelgenlaufräder ..... maschaun


----------



## singlestoph (26. Februar 2012)

plastikanteil konnte noch erhöht werden


----------



## Deleted 23985 (28. Februar 2012)

jetz reicht es dann mal wieder...... danke! bitte wieder TITAN!


----------



## singlestoph (29. Februar 2012)

gut so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. Februar 2012)

ist das nicht ne alu-gabel am serotta?


----------



## Fezza (29. Februar 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ist das nicht ne alu-gabel am serotta?


Der Schnellspanner dürfte wohl Titan sein ;-)


----------



## versus (29. Februar 2012)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> jetz reicht es dann mal wieder...... danke! bitte wieder TITAN!



genau! dann los, zeigen!



Altitude schrieb:


> ist das nicht ne alu-gabel am serotta?



cabong, schon wieder.

hier ganz viel titan auf einem untergrund, den ich jetzt hoffentlich lange nicht mehr befahren muss 




20120205_01_rewel ccr_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Nordpol (29. Februar 2012)

ich gesell mich da mal zu....


----------



## versus (29. Februar 2012)

schön! aber falsch bereift


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Februar 2012)

...ICH WÜRDE BEIDE RÄDER SO FAHREN


----------



## singlestoph (29. Februar 2012)

titanschnellspanner (hab ich mir zu weihnachten geschenkt) am titanrad.


----------



## cluso (29. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> genau! dann los, zeigen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur gut das meine Tastatur einen Wasserablauf hat...

...sooo geil das Rad.


----------



## shutupandride (29. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ... auf einem untergrund, den ich jetzt hoffentlich lange nicht mehr befahren muss


meine rede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. März 2012)

hier kommt aber wieder tolles zutage!

@cluso: merci!


----------



## TiJoe (1. März 2012)

Wow Alex, dass ist ja eine echte Perle!!!

Congratulation!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Altitude (1. März 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Wow Alex, dass ist ja eine echte Perle!!!



bis auf das schwarze geschwühr unterhalb des steuerrohres...


----------



## shutupandride (1. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> bis auf das schwarze geschwühr unterhalb des steuerrohres...


fahren tut sich die ritchey jedenfalls bombe.
aber da kommt schon noch was gerades hin, keine angst junger mann aus nbg´s peripherie 
Joe: thx!


----------



## elrond (1. März 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> fahren tut sich die ritchey jedenfalls bombe.
> aber da kommt schon noch was gerades hin, keine angst junger mann aus nbg´s peripherie
> Joe: thx!



Spätestens dann ist's zum daniederknien.


----------



## shutupandride (1. März 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Spätestens dann ist's zum daniederknien.


danke dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> bis auf das schwarze geschwühr unterhalb des steuerrohres...



was hast du denn gegen einen king 

ich mag die ritchey und fand sie am crosser auch sehr gut zu fahren. ein wenig bremsstottern, aber das ist am renner ja kein thema.

ein guter moment mal was aus meiner bayerwald-serie aus dem sommer 2011 rauszukramen. inspiriert von hunderten von kappellchen, kreuzen und sonstigem am wegesrand: 

"jesus loves cyclocross" 





















ein wenig beifang auf der fotosafari 

hari-hari 




   




mehr davon hier:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157627540608548/with/6090668730/


----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


> was hast du denn gegen einen king
> 
> ich mag die ritchey und fand sie am crosser auch sehr gut zu fahren. ein wenig bremsstottern, aber das ist am renner ja kein thema.
> 
> ...


----------



## nebeljäger (2. März 2012)

sehr schön Volker!

-------------------------------------------

heute gabs bei mir "das fröhliche Rhiitaler-Appenzöller-Toggeburger Früaligssuache"

über unzählige Hügeli.....

der erste aus dem Rheintal gesehen:





fast oben:





....Hügeliaufundabundaufundabb im Appenzell....

und einfahrt in den nächsten:





und mittedrinn:
(sorry für die miesen Farben, s'Handy hatte wohl gleiche Luftprobleme wie ich....)






oooooobeeeen:





runter ins Toggenburg....

und wieder rauf:






runter......und zuhause.....


----------



## Nordpol (2. März 2012)

ohne Worte...


----------



## shutupandride (3. März 2012)

ihr scheint ja halbwegs spaß zu haben, da unten in der schweiz ...


----------



## Jaypeare (3. März 2012)

Was ist denn das für weißes Zeugs da?

Mal wieder ein paar kleine Änderungen bei mir: Semi-aero Laufräder mit 30mm Felgen, neue Reifen, neuer Flaschenhalter, der nächste Sattelstützen-Versuch und reumütige Rückkehr zum alten Sattel.


----------



## Altitude (3. März 2012)

F R Ü H L I N G ! ! !


----------



## versus (3. März 2012)

kaum ist die sonne draussen und die temp. zweistellig gibts wieder rennerfotos. sehr schön!
bernhard, vielleicht muss ich auch mal zum rr fahren kommen


----------



## Nordpol (3. März 2012)

...ein bisschen farbiges von Eriksen...















übrigens die Seite ist auch neu...


----------



## chriiss (3. März 2012)

Sehr schön!

Das Design erinnert aber sehr an Bäume.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (4. März 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für weißes Zeugs da?
> 
> Mal wieder ein paar kleine Änderungen bei mir: Semi-aero Laufräder mit 30mm Felgen, neue Reifen, neuer Flaschenhalter, der nächste Sattelstützen-Versuch und reumütige Rückkehr zum alten Sattel.



Viel besser so!



Altitude schrieb:


> F R Ü H L I N G ! ! !


Hammer!!!! Nur der Reisekoffer unter dem Sattel stört.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. März 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Viel besser so!



Danke. 

Laufräder sind eher eine "Billiglösung": Pro-Lite Merano. Mal sehen, was die können. Bei 1670g für 260 EUR erwarte ich keine Wunder. Dass die SaStü von Procraft ist, darf man auch nicht laut sagen. Gefällt mir aber wesentlich besser, als alle bisherigen Versuche. Endlich mal eine Marke, die darauf verzichtet, jedes noch so kleine Teil mit plakatgroßen bunten Grafiken zu verschandeln.

Das Eriksen . Das weiße am Rahmen bitte in dunklem blau- oder grünmetallic und dann einmal zu mir.


----------



## Raze (4. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich war heute bei milden Temperaturen mit meinem 7 Jahre alten Nostalgie-Renner aus Alu von dem netten Herrn ST$$$K unterwegs.

Ich bringe es auf den Punkt: Mich hat das Feuer gepackt und ich würde gerne ein zeitgemäßes Rad mit aktuellen Komponenten aus dem traditionellen Werkstoff Titan kaufen.  

Ein Klassiker aus Titan hat mir noch nie gefallen, da ich beim Renner auf dicke Rohre stehen.

Es ist ja bekanntlich alles Geschmacksache, aber das hier gefällt mir persönlich besonders gut:





Welcher Rahmenhersteller fertigt so etwas in der Art ohne 3 Monate Wartezeit und hat nicht das Preisniveau von z.B. SEVEN? Ich muss den Rahmen ja komplett aufbauen. Einen Rahmen auf Maß brauche ich hingegen nicht.

Danke für die Hilfe

raze


----------



## Nordpol (4. März 2012)

unter 3 Mon. wird ganz schön knapp, aber Rewel ist glaube ich ganz zügig.
Viele Rahmenbauer haben auch fertige Rahmen (Ausstellungsstücke) zu verkaufen, vielleicht ist ja da etwas dabei, und du sparst noch etwas.


----------



## Raze (4. März 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> unter 3 Mon. wird ganz schön knapp, aber Rewel ist glaube ich ganz zügig.
> Viele Rahmenbauer haben auch fertige Rahmen (Ausstellungsstücke) zu verkaufen, vielleicht ist ja da etwas dabei, und du sparst noch etwas.



Hallo,

ein fertiger Rahmen käme mir sehr gelegen. Welcher Rahmenhersteller käme da in Frage, wenn mir dicke Rohre, eine Sloping-Geometrie und handwerklich saubere Schweisnähte wichtig sind?

Ohne dem netten und geduldigen Herren in Bozen zu Nahe zu treten, hat er meiner Meinung nach nicht immer das ruhigste Händchen. Auch als ich letztes Jahr in 5 Terre auf ein Team mit REWEL Material getroffen habe, gabe es an den Schweißnähten der vielen Rahmen deutliche Unterschiede.

Danke für Eure Tipps

raze


----------



## Nordpol (4. März 2012)

wenn du zuviel geld hast schau mal bei wiesmann, da steht ein fertiger traum..., kommt natürlich auf deine grösse an.

ansonsten einfach mal alle abklappern.


----------



## Jaypeare (4. März 2012)

Die üblichen Verdächtigen wären Kocmo, Vannicholas. In wie weit du bei denen mit den Schweißnähten zufrieden sein kannst, weiß ich nicht.

Enigma fällt mir gerade noch ein. Ist aber nicht billig und die Rohre sind nicht direkt dick.


----------



## Raze (4. März 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> wenn du zuviel geld hast schau mal bei wiesmann, da steht ein fertiger traum..., kommt natürlich auf deine grösse an.
> 
> ansonsten einfach mal alle abklappern.



Hallo,

danke für den Tipp, aber im Vergleich zu dem GRISP sieht der WIESMANN Renner altbacken aus.

Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an den Komponenten oder der Rahmengröße.

raze


----------



## versus (4. März 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> wenn du zuviel geld hast schau mal bei wiesmann, da steht ein fertiger traum..., kommt natürlich auf deine grösse an.
> 
> ansonsten einfach mal alle abklappern.



unter drei monate und du empfiehlst wiesmann? der hat letzten sommer noch von uber einem jahr gesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (4. März 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> viel besser so!
> 
> 
> Hammer!!!! Nur der reisekoffer unter dem sattel stört.



grazie


----------



## Raze (4. März 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die üblichen Verdächtigen wären Kocmo, Vannicholas. In wie weit du bei denen mit den Schweißnähten zufrieden sein kannst, weiß ich nicht.



Ich möchte keinen Schönheitswettbewerb mit den Schweißnähten gewinnen, was heißen soll, daß es kein MOOTS sein muß.

Nur hat REWEL manchmal "Ausrutscher", die mich wohl am meist sauberen Renner stören würden. Letztendlich hat man ja technisch keinen Nachteil und ich weis auch, wie die schönen Nähte bei MOOTS so perfekt werden. REWEL sieht man die ehrliche Handarbeit an - die Woche nach Ostern wäre ich in Südtirol.

Danke für Eure Tipps

raze


----------



## elrond (4. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> grazie



Nichts zu danken, das ist einfach einer der schönsten Titanrahmen ever, dagegen wirken die ganzen Baums oder Eriksen (oben) usw. einfach nur bemüht. Dazu die schwarze gerade Stahlgabel, da kann man nicht mehr viel falsch machen. Da braucht's auch keine exotische Kurbel oder sonstiges, wobei so ne schlanke Tune...   Aber wie schon gesagt, das Rad ist auch so einfach allererste Sahne!


----------



## Altitude (4. März 2012)

wahre worte - es hat mich auch knappe 5 jahre überzeugungsarbeit gekostet, bis das schätzchen bei mir gelandet ist...für die wand im kellerbüro war er einfach zu schade...

tja, dann hoff ich mal das mein neuer laufradsatz (king r45 in pewter / sapin cx-ray / reynolds thirtytwo) der gerade von einem dresdner virtuosen gebaut wird, die gesamtoptik nicht zu sehr zerstört...


----------



## singlestoph (5. März 2012)

mawis-crisp-kish-de salvo.... es gibt so viele. am besten nachfragen was möglich ist, die herren werdens dann schon melden wenn irgendwas nicht machbar ist
direkt beim rahmenbauer ist meistens günstiger und unkomplizierter als über vertrieb/import bei einer bude bestellen wo 10-20 leute arbeiten ... manchmal auch nicht


----------



## ZeFlo (5. März 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Nichts zu danken, das ist einfach einer der schönsten Titanrahmen ever, dagegen wirken die ganzen Baums oder Eriksen (oben) usw. einfach nur bemüht. Dazu die schwarze gerade Stahlgabel, da kann man nicht mehr viel falsch machen. Da braucht's auch keine exotische Kurbel oder sonstiges, wobei so ne schlanke Tune...   Aber wie schon gesagt, das Rad ist auch so einfach allererste Sahne!



wie wahr. kaum zu toppen.

volldesneides
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (5. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


> unter drei monate und du empfiehlst wiesmann? der hat letzten sommer noch von uber einem jahr gesprochen.



es geht um das Austellungsrad auf seiner homepage..., die reguläre Lieferzeit von 1 Jahr ist mir schon klar.


----------



## versus (5. März 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> es geht um das Austellungsrad auf seiner homepage..., die reguläre Lieferzeit von 1 Jahr ist mir schon klar.



hoppla das habe ich übersehen. ich ziehe zurück und stimme zu


----------



## ZeFlo (5. März 2012)

ein endgeiler amaro monstercrosser UND 650b 
gilles berthoud sattel und lenkerband   




by campaleches @ mtbr.com


----------



## chriiss (5. März 2012)

Den Hype um Wiesmann kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Sicher macht der tolle Räder, aber die Schweißraupen hier sind auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss! Und das zum ausgerufenen Preis (Neupreis EUR 7500.-, Angebotspreis VHB EUR 6250.-)


----------



## Nordpol (5. März 2012)

habe ja auch geschrieben "wenn er zuviel Geld" hat, mal abgesehen davon ist das radl schon ganz lecker, zumindest für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## chriiss (5. März 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> habe ja auch geschrieben "wenn er zuviel Geld" hat, mal abgesehen davon ist das radl schon ganz lecker, zumindest für meinen Geschmack.



Klar, ich würd's auch nehmen, aber nicht zu dem Preis. Und wenn ich über ein Jahr auf einen Rahmen warten müsste, würde ich etwas anderes erwarten als Schweißraupen die aussehen wie schlecht verheilte Narben.


----------



## nebeljäger (5. März 2012)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ein endgeiler amaro monstercrosser UND 650b
> gilles berthoud sattel und lenkerband
> [/URL]



hab das Amaro auch gestern entdeckt....ein großer Fehler...


----------



## Nordpol (5. März 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Klar, ich würd's auch nehmen, aber nicht zu dem Preis. Und wenn ich über ein Jahr auf einen Rahmen warten müsste, würde ich etwas anderes erwarten als Schweißraupen die aussehen wie schlecht verheilte Narben.



Man muß ja nicht 1 Jahr warten, sondern in diesem Fall kann man es sofort haben...

es war nur ein Beispiel von vielen..., die immer mal wieder Ausstellungsstücke anbieten...


----------



## Fezza (5. März 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hab das Amaro auch gestern entdeckt....ein großer Fehler...


Soeben gesehen... Und dasselbe gedacht!


----------



## elrond (5. März 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Den Hype um Wiesmann kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Sicher macht der tolle Räder, aber die Schweißraupen hier sind auch nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss! Und das zum ausgerufenen Preis (Neupreis EUR 7500.-, Angebotspreis VHB EUR 6250.-)



Der Vierkanthinterbau macht eben so ein Gebruzzel notwendig. Ich würde schon ein Jahr warten und mir einen Rahmen mit rundem Hinterbau ordern - da sehen die Schweißnähte dann auch anders (so wie an meiner Gabel bzw.Vorbau) aus:









mit denen kann ich leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (5. März 2012)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für den Tipp, aber im Vergleich zu dem GRISP sieht der WIESMANN Renner altbacken aus.
> 
> ...



Häng in den Wiesmann einen Satz Lighties und es sieht schon ganz anders aus.  Dazu dann noch ne ENVE Gabel, ersetze sämtliche orangen Parts durch schwarze und du hast die von dir gewünschte Optik.


----------



## Raze (5. März 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Häng in den Wiesmann einen Satz Lighties und es sieht schon ganz anders aus.  Dazu dann noch ne ENVE Gabel, ersetze sämtliche orangen Parts durch schwarze und du hast die von dir gewünschte Optik.



Ja,

ich denke, Du hast da nicht Unrecht. Ich habe soeben ein superschönes KOCMO im Tour-Forum entdeckt, das sicher bisher nicht meinen "muss haben Reflex" ausgelöst hat.

Gute Nacht

raze


----------



## versus (5. März 2012)

Wenn ich mir das vorbild so ansehe, hoffe ich das eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Altitude (6. März 2012)

der amaro hat was...


----------



## Bill Tür (6. März 2012)

Raze schrieb:


> Ja,
> ich denke, Du hast da nicht Unrecht. Ich habe soeben ein superschönes KOCMO im Tour-Forum entdeckt, das sicher bisher nicht meinen "muss haben Reflex" ausgelöst hat.


Du meinst aber nicht zufällig dieses hier? (nicht meins)


----------



## singlestoph (6. März 2012)

mir wär es wichtiger dass eine schweissnaht hält, wie sie aussieht ist ja eigentlich völlig wurscht


----------



## nebeljäger (6. März 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> mir wär es wichtiger dass eine schweissnaht hält, wie sie aussieht ist ja eigentlich völlig wurscht



Wenn du 3000 dafür hinblätterst auch.

" Mir ist's Wurscht ob mein Autodach verbeult ist, Hauptsache es ist dicht. "


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nebeljäger (6. März 2012)

Auch schöne Schweißnähte können halten.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriiss (6. März 2012)

Schöne Schweißnähte sind prima, aber ich bin auch kein Schweißnaht-Fetischist. 
Mir ging es um das Preis-Zeit-Optik-Verhältnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (6. März 2012)

@ raze: Wenn du dicke Rohre haben willst, geht meiner Meinung nach am Crisp kein Weg vorbei. Ich habe noch kein RR gesehen, das größere Rohrdurchmesser hat. Wird sich halt fahren wie ein Alu Bock. Ansonsten finde ich, dass man einen Ti-Rahmen nicht unter Zeitdruck kaufen sollte. Wenn ich 3 Monate warten muss, und dann genau den Rahmen bekomme, den ich will und den ich dann jahrelang fahre, dann warte ich gerne. Klar, bei +1 Jahr muss man schon sehr überzeugt sein, dass es genau DAS Rad von DEM Hersteller sein muss.


----------



## singlestoph (6. März 2012)

Schweissnähte:

klar möchte jeder möglichst schöne schweissnähte für möglichst wenig geld.
ich bin da zuwenig experte aber es gibt menschen die schweissen rahmen in einem schweissgang zusammen andere die im doublepass verfahren arbeiten. dh die rohre wrden zuerst  unterschutzgas ohne schweissdrahtzusatz zusammengeschmolzen . nachher wird eine ziernaht (die wohl auch noch irgendwie verstärkt) darüber gezogen.

die amis die im umfeld der ubi (wo auch der herr mawis gelernt hat) tätig sind und auch moots machen das so . irgendein grosser (merlin/seven oder IF ich habs vergessen) macht das nicht so, die schweissen in einem zug durch... das sieht jenachdem nicht ganz so schön aus.


dann muss man wissen dass bei linskey, moots, if, seven typen hocken die seit 10 oder 20 jahren nichts anderes machen als fertig zusammengefügte und gepunktete rahmen fertig schweissen, ein paar buben machen die andere arbeit. da kommt man dan jenachem schon 2500-3500 rahmen/jahr wenns sein muss. und kann sich beim schönschweissen austoben

die kleinen rahmenbauer machen ja noch ein paar andere sachen wenn da einer in 15 oder 20 jahren 2500 rahmen baut und verkauft lebt er wahrscheinlich schon nicht schlecht davon ....

es ist einfach was völlig anderes. wenn der kleine rahmenbauer der 25-50 rahmen pro jahr baut im vergleich zum top-sheriff-schweisser bei xy

das ist irgendwie auch die alte eastcoast-westcoast geschichte es sind einfach andere arbeitsweisen ... halten tut beides wenns richtig gemacht wurde.
meist bezahlt man dieses designer-boutiue zeux auch entsprechend ausser man kauft irgendso ein linskey klon vom versender


----------



## chriiss (7. März 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich bin da zuwenig experte aber es gibt menschen die schweissen rahmen in einem schweissgang zusammen andere die im doublepass verfahren arbeiten. dh die rohre wrden zuerst  unterschutzgas ohne schweissdrahtzusatz zusammengeschmolzen . nachher wird eine ziernaht (die wohl auch noch irgendwie verstärkt) darüber gezogen.



Angeblich (Wurde mir mal so verkauft) hat das Doublepass-Verfahren den Nachteil, dass das Material durch die zweifache Erhitzung tendenziell spröder wird. Ob da was dran ist


----------



## singlestoph (7. März 2012)

mir wurde erklärt dass man titan auch mehrfach erhitzen könne und dass es darum geht.
man kann titanbikes ja auch reparieren usw.

beim doublepass sie der vorteil dass man beim zusammenschmelzen keine lufteinschlüsse in den ecken kriegt. dann reisst die schweissnaht irgendwann.  es sei  auch weniger die gefahr dass man mit dem schweissdraht irgendwelchen sauerstoff in die naht reinbringt , ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr ob mit dem draht oder weil man dann eher mal bewegungen mit der schweissonde macht die den schutzgasfluss von der schweissnaht wegbewegen. 

also das war eine schnellbleiche, 1-2 stunden. die typen schweissen auch nicht in einer wanne oder in einem bad sondern spühlen den rahmen innen mit gas und haben schutzgas das von aussern (via sonde) über die schweissnaht fliesst ...

bei stahl würde sowas nicht gehn da ist das material nach dem zwiten mal schweissen spröde


----------



## cluso (8. März 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> Schweissnähte:
> 
> klar möchte jeder möglichst schöne schweissnähte für möglichst wenig geld.
> ich bin da zuwenig experte aber es gibt menschen die schweissen rahmen in einem schweissgang zusammen andere die im doublepass verfahren arbeiten. dh die rohre wrden zuerst  unterschutzgas ohne schweissdrahtzusatz zusammengeschmolzen . nachher wird eine ziernaht (die wohl auch noch irgendwie verstärkt) darüber gezogen.
> ...







chriiss schrieb:


> Angeblich (Wurde mir mal so verkauft) hat das Doublepass-Verfahren den Nachteil, dass das Material durch die zweifache Erhitzung tendenziell spröder wird. Ob da was dran ist



Nach meinem Verständnis und Wissen ist die zweite Naht unkritisch sofern die ebenfalls sauber mit Schutzgas gezogen wird.

Aber wie Stoph hier schreibt:



singlestoph schrieb:


> mir wurde erklärt dass man titan auch mehrfach erhitzen könne und dass es darum geht.
> man kann titanbikes ja auch reparieren usw.
> 
> beim doublepass sie der vorteil dass man beim zusammenschmelzen keine lufteinschlüsse in den ecken kriegt. dann reisst die schweissnaht irgendwann.  es sei  auch weniger die gefahr dass man mit dem schweissdraht irgendwelchen sauerstoff in die naht reinbringt , ich weiss jetzt nicht mehr ob mit dem draht oder weil man dann eher mal bewegungen mit der schweissonde macht die den schutzgasfluss von der schweissnaht wegbewegen.
> ...



steigt natürlich ein bisschen das Risiko das beim 2ten Durchgang es nicht 100%ig stimmt. Aber ich denke das ist überschaubar, sofern man sich bei renomierten Firmen umschaut, die verstehen ihr Handwerk ja. 

Gruß

C.


----------



## chriiss (8. März 2012)

Deshalb habe ich mich ja auch bewusst vorsichtig ausgedrückt:



chriiss schrieb:


> das Material durch die zweifache Erhitzung *tendenziell *spröder wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (8. März 2012)

ich hab letztes jahr einen rahmenbaukurs (stahl fillet brazen und muffenlöten) bei der ubi besucht und nachher noch ein 2 tage kurzdings tig schweissen bei mike desalvo belegt

jim kish und mike de salvo sind ja dozenten an der ubi, paul sadoff (rock lobster) auch , der ist ja auch ein ziemlich begnadeter schweisser, der scheint möglichst alles am rad zu schweissen weil er überhaupt nicht gerne flussmittel wegmachen will  (haben die erzählt)

jim kish hab ich nicht gesehen , dafür lief die ganze zeit musik von seinem i-pod

die andern kursleiter die vollzeit für die ubi arbeiten (desalvo macht eigentlich nur das fertig schweissen beim tig-schweiss kurs und die wochenendkurse) waren selbst rahmenbauer, werkzeugmacher/lackierer/logodesigner bei IF oder maschinisten bei yeti cycles ..... würden sich aber nicht als rahmenbauer bezeichnen

ich hab mir nachher noch ein paar firmen angeschaut, die leute ausgefragt und durfte bei vertigo cycles sogar noch ein wenig titan zusammenschmelzen ..... 
grundsätzlich war das gut weil ich da nachdem mir 10 rahmenbauer ungefähr das selbe erzählt hatten (in gewissen punkten) ich das auch langsam glaube und tatsächlich dann so machen werde wie im kurs gelernt... , wenn ich dann endlich meine werkstatt fertig eingerichtet hab 
...
http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157627487520808/

wie gesagt von titan hab ich nachwievor keine ahnung, tig schweissen konnte ich nie und löten muss ich nach einem jahr auch zuerst wieder üben ....


bilders(ganz viele) vom trip wären da .... http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/collections/72157629302137293/


----------



## singlestoph (8. März 2012)

wege douplepass/ einfach(?)pass usw.

da hat wohl jeder rahmenbauer seine eigene vorstellung was cool ist

- der nevi hat glaub ich argonkammern (keine ahnung ob er die schon hatte und im flugzeugteilebau braucht ...
- vor urzeiten war ich mit kai bendixen mal in floris werkstatt (damals noch inf reiburg) zu der zeit als flori gerade mit titan angefangen hat (da waren die schweissnähte auch nich etwas ... "wulstig" würd ich mal sagen) da war so was wie eine wanne wo er die teile zum schweissen reingelegt hat , wenn ich mich richtig erinnere

die ubi amis haben meist die Anvil Rahmenbaulehre wo man über das ding den rahmen von aussen mit schutzgasgas füllen kann .... (rotes geschlauchs)





http://www.flickr.com/photos/anvilbikes/
wenn ich mal reich bin und wirklich glaube dass rahmenbauen etwas für mich ist ..... werd ich dem typen mal 5-6000t $ überweisen nur schon weil seine teile saucoole produktnamen haben


----------



## Catsoft (8. März 2012)

Schöne Bilder bzw. Werkzeuge  Ich glaube ja, dass das Aussehen von Schweissnähten überbewertet wird.  Weit davor kommen zu allererst mal die Konstruktionsfehler, die wo der Entwickler macht. Mein DK Crosser ist da das beste Beispiel. Die Schweissnähte sind klasse, aber die Konstruktion zeugt von wenig Ahnung vom (Euro-)Cross


----------



## singlestoph (8. März 2012)

nach 2 wochen ubi hat jeder auch wenn er überhaupt keine vorkenntnisse hatte einen selbstgebauten stahl oder titanrahmen der auch hält in der hand.
wenn man da weitermacht wie gelernt sollte man auch rahmen bauen können die funktionieren
schön ist sowas natürlich noch lange nicht.
meine ersten schweissnähte sahen grauenhaft aus und waren auch nicht komplett rundum durchgeschweisst (tretlager/sitzrohrverbindung) trotzdem ist beim belastungstest das rohr neben der schweissnaht gebrochen

klar sind rohrverbindungen die einen kleineren winkel als 90° aufweisen komplizierter, richtig lustig wirds bei kettenstreben/sitzstreben und beim verstärkungssteg hinter dem tretlagergehäuse ... die leute haben von 100stunden üben geredet 

ich denke mal nach ca 20 rahmen löten und nebenher schweissen üben würd ichs vielleicht riskieren und dann ganz dick überlackieren ... ;-)
.....


----------



## cluso (9. März 2012)

@Stoph

Fantastische Posts.


----------



## Don Trailo (9. März 2012)

ja und bei keith anderson  war der spinner auch!

@catsoft

ich glaube dann hast du bei dekerf einfach das falsche bestellt....


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @catsoft
> ich glaube dann hast du bei dekerf einfach das falsche bestellt....



Der Chris ist etwas eigensinning


----------



## Don Trailo (9. März 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Der Chris ist etwas eigensinning


  das sind sie doch alle 
 aber mein gredo ist da wie beim hausbau
 ja der architekt hat ideen
 aber drin wohnen muss ich und das heisst er muss es so unsetzen wie ich es will
 mein ego siegt
und bei den 4 massrahmen die ich machen liess musste ich mich schon immer durchsetzen...
massrahmen ist eine grosse herausforderung das von vielen unterschätzt wird...


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das sind sie doch alle
> aber mein gredo ist da wie beim hausbau
> ja der architekt hat ideen
> aber drin wohnen muss ich und das heisst er muss es so unsetzen wie ich es will
> ...



Ja, so ist es. Jim Kish hat meinen Maßrahmen (RR!) punktgenau umgesetzt. Kommunikation war wirklich gut. Bei Chris habe ich einen Serienrahmen gekauft weil die Geo laut HP passen sollte und das Elysium wirklich große klasse ist. Beim Crosser ging eine RR-Kurbel mit der Heldenübersetzung nicht an der Kettenstrebe vorbei. Da ging absolut nur Compact drauf. Ist bei Rewel nachgearbeitet worden. Im Gegenzug gehen die Cantis wegen der S-Bend-Sitzstreben nicht weit genug auseinander, dass ein 35mm Crossreifen aufgepumpt durchpasst. Aussage damals: Klar kann ich das Ändern wenn der Rahmen eingeschickt wird. Versankosten bleiben beim Kunden hängen. In Nordamerika werden Crosser mit MTB 3-Fach und 28mm Straßenreifen gefahren 

Mit dem Rahmen führe ich eine ON/OFF Beziehung. Bin gerade mal bei OFF. Wer also ein gutes Angebot hat.... 

*Wichtig*: Das ist KEIN DK-Bashing. Chris baut wunderbare MTBs ,29" und Rennräder. Sein Crosser hat allerdings so seine Macken in der Konstruktion. Ich würde mir jederzeit einen Rahmen bei Chris bestellen  und habe das auch nach dem Crosser noch gemacht. Den Crosser würde ich allerdings mit anderen Vorgaben bauen lassen!


----------



## chriiss (9. März 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> nach 2 wochen ubi hat jeder auch wenn er überhaupt keine vorkenntnisse hatte einen selbstgebauten stahl oder titanrahmen der auch hält in der hand.
> wenn man da weitermacht wie gelernt sollte man auch rahmen bauen können die funktionieren
> schön ist sowas natürlich noch lange nicht.
> meine ersten schweissnähte sahen grauenhaft aus und waren auch nicht komplett rundum durchgeschweisst (tretlager/sitzrohrverbindung) trotzdem ist beim belastungstest das rohr neben der schweissnaht gebrochen




Coole Sache so ein "Praktikum"

Meine Schweißkenntnisse beschränken sich auf Reparaturarbeiten an Gartengeräten (Schubkarre etc) - dies allerdings mit einem einfachen Elektroschweißgerät. Dass man mit sowas nicht richtig schweißen kann ist mir sehr schnell klar geworden - aber für die angesprochenen
 Zwecke reicht es bisher.

singlestoph, hat man Dir erklärt warum das Rohr beim Belastungstest letztlich gebrochen ist? Wo finde ich Infos zur UBI im Netz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (9. März 2012)

2 sonnige stunden aufm ibis - ach ja, vorbau und sattelstütze sind neu und von firefly


----------



## Don Trailo (9. März 2012)

Das Ibis
Dein Rad ist einfach zeitlos schön
Dein schönstes im Stahl


----------



## cluso (9. März 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Das Ibis
> Dein Rad ist einfach zeitlos schön
> Dein schönstes im Stahl



Stall?!

Oder ist das Stahl?

Gruss


----------



## Altitude (9. März 2012)

ich tipp auf stall...

@don
vielen dank für die Blumen


----------



## TiJoe (9. März 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Wo finde ich Infos zur UBI im Netz?



Gute Frage, habe auch schon gesucht!

@ Singlestoph: Wirklich interessant. Respekt! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2012)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Gute Frage, habe auch schon gesucht!
> 
> @ Singlestoph: Wirklich interessant. Respekt!
> 
> Gruß Joe



Da brauchst du nicht zu suchen. Einfach bei Kish guggen 
http://www.bikeschool.com/


----------



## TiJoe (9. März 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Da brauchst du nicht zu suchen. Einfach bei Kish guggen
> http://www.bikeschool.com/



Thanx!


----------



## singlestoph (10. März 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> singlestoph, hat man Dir erklärt warum das Rohr beim Belastungstest letztlich gebrochen ist?




der hebel ... 






ist noch einen guten meter länger  und mein körpergewicht ungefähr etwa 80kg
ich hab nicht gefragt, ehrlich gesagt


----------



## shutupandride (10. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


>


hübscher hobel, hast auch vllt noch ein bild ohne gelbstich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (10. März 2012)

fotografieren kann er irgenwie nicht


----------



## versus (10. März 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> fotografieren kann er irgenwie nicht



könnte er vielleicht schon, wenn er sich nach dem kauf vom ibis noch eine anständige kamera leisten könnte


----------



## Altitude (11. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


> könnte er vielleicht schon, wenn er sich nach dem kauf vom ibis noch eine anständige kamera leisten könnte



na ja, die bilder aus meiner alten knipse ( f3 ti) krieg ich nicht so schnell ins forum... ;-)


----------



## versus (11. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...( f3 ti)...



rrrrrrrr...

ich kriegs manchmal auch nicht besser hin, aber meine liebste hat ein ganz tolles telefon, dass totaaal gute bilder macht 






schönen sonntag allerseits, nachher wird der crosser wieder rausgeholt


----------



## versus (11. März 2012)

waren unterwegs 











rewel / spot / all city / all city


----------



## Raze (11. März 2012)

Bill Tür schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht zufällig dieses hier? (nicht meins)



Hallo,

genau das habe ich gemeint

Schönen Abend

raze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (11. März 2012)

@ ver.süs

du bringst wenixtens die ganzen laufräders aufs bild ....
















ich bleib dabei. der typ hat keine ahnung vom photographieren .....


----------



## Altitude (13. März 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> vllt noch ein bild ohne gelbstich?



ein wenig weniger gelbstichiger ist's


----------



## Jaypeare (15. März 2012)

Der Rahmen ist grandios, aber der Aufbau will mir irgendwie nicht gefallen.


----------



## shutupandride (22. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


>


ich glaub da muss mal eine gemeinsame ausfahrt her


----------



## Altitude (23. März 2012)

@zigarettenbürschla
...is die gabel blau oder bin ich noch bsuffn?

ja, das sollten wir tun...bin etz aber erst mal ab samstag im land von bungabunga, vino, grappa, bisteca fiorentina, abarth, usw. 

und der neue laufradsatz ist auch just-in-time fertig geworden )





>> reynolds thirtytwo tubulars
>> chrisking r45 ceramic in pewter
>> sapin cx-ray / cx-sprint
>> made by felix

ja, ist a bisserl unscharf - es war abends und ich hab vor freude gezittert - aber immerhin sind die laufräder komplett drauf


----------



## shutupandride (23. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> @zigarettenbürschla
> ...is die gabel blau oder bin ich noch bsuffn?


na, bist ausnahmsweis amoll ned.
das matte vom rahmen wird evtl british racing green, ebenso die gabel und mit pickerl versehen.
... oder er wandert zurück zum vorbesitzer und ich kauf mir was stahliges ...


----------



## Altitude (23. März 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> pickerl



...wie, du sammelst vignetten???


----------



## shutupandride (23. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...wie, du sammelst vignetten???


cherzpolt


----------



## Altitude (23. März 2012)

na ja, wo der närmberger mupflert ist, ist der fädder halt luschtig


----------



## shutupandride (23. März 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> na ja, wo der närmberger mupflert ist, ist der fädder halt luschtig


alter waafer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (24. März 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> alter waafer



Mit der Gabel siehts irgendwie "schräg" aus, aber es gefällt.


----------



## versus (24. März 2012)

farbige gabeln an serotta titanrennern haben ja quasi tradition. ich würde das blau vielleicht nochmal irgendwo aufnehmen. die gabel an sich finde ich sehr hübsch, sowie den rest auch.


----------



## shutupandride (26. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


> farbige gabeln an serotta titanrennern haben ja quasi tradition. ich würde das blau vielleicht nochmal irgendwo aufnehmen. die gabel an sich finde ich sehr hübsch, sowie den rest auch.


die gabel hab ich erstmal so drangemacht, um zu sehen, ob die form passt.
sie wird entweder lackiert (evtl auch mit gleichfarbigem vorbau), oder auch mitsamt den matten anteilen des rahmens (e.g. british racing green)
... oder der kram wandert zum vorbesitzer und ER kauf sich was aus stahl


----------



## elrond (26. März 2012)

endlich wieder zuhause:


----------



## versus (26. März 2012)

mit dem legend über den aegerisee auf den raten. hinten rigi, etc.




legend raten von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Don Trailo (27. März 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> endlich wieder zuhause:


 sieht vielversprechend aus........


----------



## Altitude (28. März 2012)

greetings from italy:


----------



## nebeljäger (28. März 2012)

Alex du Glücklicher.....

Bilder vom ersten "Koppeltraining" (Blauburgunder-Bündner Gerstensuppe und Radln)


----------



## Ianus (28. März 2012)

Genial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. März 2012)

@nebeljäger
a draum - wie immer


----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2012)

ich weiss garnicht ob ich das hier noch posten darf , kein moots kein thomson, nicht passende titanteile im rahmen, die kette liegt auf den falschen ritzelns, pedalen gehen mal garnicht passen aber zu meinen winterschuhen ....






neu dran sind eigentlich sowieso nur die reifens


----------



## Nordpol (1. April 2012)




----------



## Altitude (1. April 2012)

aaah, das ist definitiv mein Lieblings-design bei serotta...

@stoph
58er & for sale???

btw. - lunchtime im veneto - kein fahrrad drauf aber sau lecker:


----------



## ZeFlo (1. April 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich weiss garnicht ob ich das hier noch posten darf , kein moots kein thomson, nicht passende titanteile im rahmen, die kette liegt auf den falschen ritzelns, pedalen gehen mal garnicht ....[/IMG]



 genau, du sagst es!
an sich sollte man dich wegen völliger missachtung der styleregeln massregeln! die reifen gehen ja mal gargarnicht!

fassungslos
flo


----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2012)

die reifen sind im richtigen lebern gelb am streifen .... das passt scho

aber die laufräder auf dem ersten bild abgeschnitten und irgendso ein kindergang und das erst noch so offensichtlich bekennend mit kompaktkurbel ....

nach 4 h schlaf den berg hoch sollte man vernünftigerweise die strassenbahn nehmen und nicht per rad fahren und in den verschnaufpausen bilder schiessen ....





einfachnur damit da auch ein bild ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (1. April 2012)

übel, übel, diese Schweizer... Und das Schlimmste: Du scheinst auch noch damit zu fahren! Im Winter!! Aber da ist es ja öfters dunke, da sieht keiner die Stilbrüche


----------



## cluso (1. April 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> aaah, das ist definitiv mein Lieblings-design bei serotta...
> 
> @stoph
> 58er & for sale???



Ja, und ja das würde mich auch interessieren.



@Nebeljäger

Traumhaft, da wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2012)

Auch nicht forumskompatibel, aber tatsächlich so im Einsatz:




Robert


----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2012)

ein lustiger haufen, zumindest 3/5 titan






ich kann mal nachfragen ob noch irgendwo 58cm Ti rumliegt ....





und da wundert sich einer wenn die kinder komisch werden bei diesen farben auf dem pausenplatz ...






http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157629347208574/


----------



## singlestoph (1. April 2012)

uuuups verzählt, das biantschy ist ja auch ein tittenbike wenn auch ein lackiertes

also 4/5 aus komisch legiertem alu


----------



## versus (2. April 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> uuuups verzählt, das biantschy ist ja auch ein tittenbike wenn auch ein lackiertes
> 
> also 4/5 aus komisch legiertem alu



eben, wollte schon korrigierend eingreifen


----------



## InoX (3. April 2012)

Das letzte Bild ist gut


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. April 2012)

So, mein Titan-Classic-Renner ist fertig


----------



## Ianus (6. April 2012)

Frank, der Aufbau ist Dir prächtig gelungen!! Eine absolute Schönheit


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (6. April 2012)

Danke Jörg  Zwei Kleinigkeiten sind noch zu erledigen. Die Kassette XT-737 ist verschlissen  und ein schöneres Schaltwerk brauche ich noch 









Grüsse Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (6. April 2012)

Die White Ind. HR-Nabe ist der absolute Knaller  zusammen mit der Kurbel  Ich lade ja wirklich seltenst Räder anderer User auf meinen Rechner, aber Deines ist seit sehr langer Zeit mal wieder so ein Fall.


----------



## Rutil (6. April 2012)

Warum habe ich nichts anderes als Perfektion erwartet, und bin trotzdem sprachlos?
Ganz großes Kino, genau wie das Mountain 

(Ich werde wohl nie sowas finden...)


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2012)

ein sehr schönes merlin

da würde sich ein campa-schaltwerk gut machen...


----------



## nebeljäger (7. April 2012)

HAMMER MERLIN!


----------



## versus (7. April 2012)

sehr schönes merlin! auch wenn ich rahmenschaltung und diese alten lenkerformen echt nicht mehr fahren wollen würde. auf den bremsgriffen (meine lieblingsposition) hast du ja geschätzte 20cm (~3 lagen klinker) überhöhung, oder?


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. April 2012)

Danke Jungs  Die Überhöhung ist ca. 15 cm (Sattel-Bremsgriffposition), vollkommen ok für meinen Körper  Den Sattel werde ich noch etwas nach vorne schieben, dann passt das perfekt für mich 

Mit ein wenig Überhöhung komme ich prima zurecht


----------



## Ianus (7. April 2012)

Ich kaufe mir mal das ganze verranzte Kurbelzeugs und liefere das im Erzgebirge ab......


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (7. April 2012)

Das kannst Du gerne machen Jörg


----------



## Ianus (7. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schönes merlin! auch wenn ich rahmenschaltung und diese alten lenkerformen echt nicht mehr fahren wollen würde. auf den bremsgriffen (meine lieblingsposition) hast du ja geschätzte 20cm (~3 lagen klinker) überhöhung, oder?



Nach 3 Rädern mit Ergopower bzw. STI bin ich von den Rahmenschaltern geradezu begeistert. Wie mir dieser Kabelsalat am Lenker auf den Zeiger gegangen ist.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Nach 3 Rädern mit Ergopower bzw. STI bin ich von den Rahmenschaltern geradezu begeistert. Wie mir dieser Kabelsalat am Lenker auf den Zeiger gegangen ist.....



dann bist du wohl die falschen sti gefahren. bei ergopower/doubletap kann man ja nun wirklich nicht von kabelsalat sprechen.

mit hoher geschwindigkeit bergab am rahmen schalten halte ich für gefährlich, im wiegetritt bergauf zum schalten nach unten greifen für eine ergonomische katastrophe.

rahmenschalter mögen schön anzusehen sein, aber ernsthaft rennradfahren will ich damit wirklich nicht mehr, ausser im oktober bei der eroica


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2012)

schalten wird sowieso überbewertet


----------



## cluso (7. April 2012)

Tolle Merlins.

Detailverliebte Aufbauten...sehr schön.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Ianus (7. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> bei ergopower/doubletap kann man ja nun wirklich nicht von kabelsalat sprechen.



Find ich schon.......


----------



## elrond (7. April 2012)

Sehr schönes Merlin, erinnert mich an das alte von Thomas V. aus dem Tourforum (ich dachte erst es ist seines). Seines war dank Campa Schaltung und Ergopower vielleicht noch ein wenig schöner aber vor allem funktionaler. Aber auch so ganz großes Kino!


----------



## versus (7. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Find ich schon.......



geschmackssache. froglegs finde ich allerdings um einiges schlimmer, als zwei zusätzliche kabel ;-)

egal, schönes rad jedenfalls !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (8. April 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Merlin, erinnert mich an das alte von Thomas V. aus dem Tourforum (ich dachte erst es ist seines).



Die Kurbel ist von Thomas


----------



## chriiss (8. April 2012)

Der Osterhase war da!















Für bessere Bilder war noch keine Zeit (und ein gute Fotograf war ich noch nie)


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

Da passten dann aber nicht mehr viele Eier in den Korb!


----------



## Nordpol (8. April 2012)




----------



## TiJoe (8. April 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Der Osterhase war da!



Congratulation!!!

Schön das es dann doch noch recht zügig geklappt hat!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Altitude (9. April 2012)

sehr schöner rahmen - gratuliere - aber: den sram-shimano-campa-mix kann ich nix abgewinnen...


----------



## cluso (9. April 2012)

Braver Osterhase.

Tolles Rad.


----------



## Ianus (9. April 2012)

Also ich kann dem Rad nichts abgewinnen...


----------



## chriiss (9. April 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> aber: den sram-shimano-campa-mix kann ich nix abgewinnen...




Dass dieser Kommentar eher früher als später kommt war klar!
Ein Erklärungsversuch:
So wild ist der Mix eigentlich nicht. 

Laufräder sind von Campa sonst nichts - was spricht dagegen? Wenn ich Mavic/Citec ...-Räder verbaue habe ich auch gemixt. Ist wohl eher ein ideologische Problem.

Kurbel von Sram - diese Entscheidung ist mir auch sehr schwer gefallen. Die DuraAce-Kurbel gefällt nicht und andere schlichte und noch irgendwie bezahlbare Alternativen ??? 

DuraAce-Gruppe - mit Campa komme ich irgendwie nicht so zurecht. Nachdem ich an anderen Rädern schon Shimano und Campa verbaut habe wollte ich jetzt nicht noch mit Sram anfangen, zumal ich da auch nicht alles so toll finde (Optik).


----------



## chriiss (9. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Also ich kann dem Rad nichts abgewinnen...



Na das nenne ich mal eine fundierte Meinung 

Aber keine Angst deshalb fang ich nicht an zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (9. April 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Na das nenne ich mal eine fundierte Meinung
> 
> Aber keine Angst deshalb fang ich nicht an zu



Wieso, war nicht beleidigend oder abwertend. War ein ganz neutrales Statement. Oder ist hier nur noch die Speichelleckerfraktion erwünscht?


----------



## chriiss (9. April 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Oder ist hier nur noch die Speichelleckerfraktion erwünscht?



Ne, wer sein Rad hier postet muss auch mit solchen Kommentaren rechnen und leben.



Ianus schrieb:


> , war nicht beleidigend oder abwertend.



Hab ich nicht so aufgefasst, ich akzeptiere Deine Meinung vollkommen. Allerdings stehe ich auf Begründungen, gerade wenn Urteile absolut ausfallen.
Bin aber auch zu Selbstkritik fähig: Die schwarzen Oberflächen von Kurbel / Gabel / Vorbau / Stütze harmonieren nicht wirklich.


----------



## versus (9. April 2012)

schönes mawis! den teilemix finde ich auch etwas störend und die flaschenhalter sind nicht so meins, aber insgesamt ein tolles ostergeschnenk!


----------



## shutupandride (9. April 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


>



whow, richtig schönes mawis (*+ * poliert  *+* gerades oberrohr)

beim merlin extralight gefällt mir eigentlich nur der rahmen


----------



## chriiss (9. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> whow, richtig schönes mawis (*+ * poliert  *+*


Danke



shutupandride schrieb:


> gerades oberrohr)



Das stimmt so aber nicht so ganz. Das Oberrohr fällt mit 2,8 Grad dezent ab.


----------



## shutupandride (9. April 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Das stimmt so aber nicht so ganz. Das Oberrohr fällt mit 2,8 Grad dezent ab.


oh, wie tölpelhaft von mir, das hätte ich nun wirklich sehen müssen
glückwunsch zum rad nochmals


----------



## chriiss (9. April 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh, wie tölpelhaft von mir, das hätte ich nun wirklich sehen müssen



Find ich auch ... insbesondere bei dieser Perspektive!


----------



## singlestoph (10. April 2012)

campalaufräder gabs früher mal mit shimanofreiläufen. seil das niemand wollte gabs ja dann die  mit vollkrumm gelabelten campalaufräder, leider sind die zum grossen teil nicht besonders hübsch.

mit 10f kasetten kann man ja wunderbar zwischen allen drei schaltungsvarianten laufräders wexeln .

campalaufräder sind leicht, stabil, hübsch und gut. warum sollen die nich an ein rad das auch gut schaltet?

die kurbel würd ich ev auch nochnmal überdenken, da gibts glaub ich tatsächlich schlaueres. bei optik und funktion .....


----------



## chriiss (10. April 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die kurbel würd ich ev auch nochnmal überdenken, da gibts glaub ich tatsächlich schlaueres. bei optik und funktion .....



Das mit dem "denken" hab ich im Vorfeld schon versucht und bin zu keinem schlauen Ergebnis gekommen:
- Rotor 3D - erscheint mir zu wuchtig und das weiße Muster gefällt nicht
- Rotor Agilis - schön aber roter Kurbelstern
- Dura Ace - Kurbelarm/Stern gefällt einfach nicht - geht gar nicht!
- Stronglight - siehe Dura Ace
- Cannondale Hollowgram - absoluter Favorit aber zu teuer und nur mit bb30 Adapter
- Tune - hat mir früher sehr gefallen; jetzt finde ich sie zu dünn und rund
- Extralite  - hält das Zeug? / keine Erfahrung;  wirklich schön ist der Kurbelarm auch nicht
- KCNC - ich weiß nicht ... kann meine Abneigung nicht begründen
- Campa Chorus/Record - ähnlicher ideologischer Frevel wie bisher aber optisch event. besser?



Macht mal Vorschläge. Ich bin nicht beratungsresistent (höchstens mein Geldbeutel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (10. April 2012)

Ja, so ungefähr waren meine Überlegungen auch. Kurbeln gibt es nicht viele. Ich habe mich wie zu sehen ist am Ende für eine Rotor 3D entschieden als Alternative für die RaceFace. Kann man ja nicht an jedem Rad fahren 

Robert


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. April 2012)

Der Kurbel fehlt doch nix!? 
Wenn die Blätter mal runter sind kann man schönere hinschrauben. 

Ansonsten könntest du dir mal eine Specialites TA Kurbel anschauen (oder evt. Sugino), gibt's bei Radplan Delta Kombiniert mit einem leichten TA Titan-Innenlager spart man so womöglich noch n bissel Masse...


----------



## versus (10. April 2012)

nee, de fehlt auch nix, aber irgendwie haut sie halt doch ein wenig raus. die abneigung gegen da kann ich bestens verstehen. obwohl mir die neuen ram mit dem riesenschriftzug eigentlich nicht so gut gefallen, hätte die an dem rad wohl doch besser ausgesehen. kcnc finde ich ganz hübsch. 

in der tat kein einfacher fall... 

viellei ht vor dem nächsten foto einfach mal aufs grosse blatt schalten


----------



## chriiss (10. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> obwohl mir die neuen ram mit dem riesenschriftzug eigentlich nicht so gut gefallen



Genau das war der Grund weshalb ich die neue nicht wollte!




versus schrieb:


> viellei ht vor dem nächsten foto einfach mal aufs grosse blatt schalten



Na wenn das die Kurbel schöner macht


----------



## versus (10. April 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Na wenn das die Kurbel schöner macht



es ist noch besser: es macht die kurbel, das schaltwerk und das ganze rad schöner 

einfach alles so lassen, fahren und mit einem sehr schönen renner den frühling geniessen


----------



## chriiss (10. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> einfach alles so lassen




Für's erste wird's eh darauf hinaus laufen. 

Hab heute die Jungfernfahrt gemacht und es hat sogar mit der Kurbel Spaß gemacht 
Im Ernst: Es scheint sich gelohnt zu haben, den Rahmen auf Maß fertigen zu lassen. Ich hatte bisher noch nie das Gefühl so gut auf dem Rad zu sitzen. Natürlich dachte ich bisher immer alles sei prima
Sicher spielt jetzt auch noch Anfangseuphorie mit, egal ... 

Warum bin ich bisher eigentlich keine Kompaktkurbel gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (11. April 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Warum bin ich bisher eigentlich keine Kompaktkurbel gefahren?


weil du bisher ein echter mann warst?!


----------



## chriiss (11. April 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja zumindest mit dem Bike im Zeitalter der Metrosexualität angekommen!


----------



## Raze (14. April 2012)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von diesem Dedacciai-Rahmen:

http://www.mob-bikes.de/rahmen/2535-dedacciai-titanium-k19-rahmenset.html

Mir ist die Firma total unbekannt. Vielleicht wird es doch noch etwas mit einem Titan-Renner in dieser Saison.

Schönes Wochenende

raze


----------



## cluso (14. April 2012)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was haltet ihr von diesem *Dedacciai*-Rahmen:
> 
> ...



Dedacciai ist ja ein halt eingesessener Rohrsatzhersteller.

Die Rohrsätze in allen möglichen Materialien anbieten, das Rahmen mit deren Label versehen werden, bzw. von Ihnen gefertigt wird.

Gruß

C.


----------



## Raze (14. April 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Dedacciai ist ja ein halt eingesessener Rohrsatzhersteller.
> 
> Die Rohrsätze in allen möglichen Materialien anbieten, das Rahmen mit deren Label versehen werden, bzw. von Ihnen gefertigt wird.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

als Rohrsatzhersteller kenne ich die Firma auch. Daß sie selbst Rahmen herstellt ist mir neu.

Fertigt Dedacciai die Rahmen selbst oder übernimmt die Aufgabe jemand anderes?

Viele Grüße

raze


----------



## chriiss (14. April 2012)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Fertigt Dedacciai die Rahmen selbst oder übernimmt die Aufgabe jemand anderes?



Wie  dem auch sei, der Rahmen schaut nach dem was auf den Bildern zu erkennen ist ganz gut aus - naja vom Steuerrohr mal abgesehen (da würde ich doch zu einer klassischeren Linien tendieren). Der Übergang vom Steuerrohr zur Gabel ist dafür recht schön und halt auch modern. Preislich ist das inkl. Gabel und Steuersatz ja auch ganz passabel. 

Geht's nur um die Optik oder warum soll's so ein "Großhersteller" sein? Etwa zu diesem Preis gibt's auch was auf Maß!


----------



## nebeljäger (14. April 2012)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> was haltet ihr von diesem Dedacciai-Rahmen:
> 
> ...



hab dieses Deda Steuerrohr in Stahl an meinen Gas29....in Titan siehts etwas voluminöser aus.

Die Rahmen haben was!! Mir haben sie auf der Eurobike sehr gut gefallen, strahlen etwas maskulines aus.....
Klasse Teile, toll verarbeitet, recht leicht und sehr selten zu sehen...


----------



## cluso (14. April 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hab dieses Deda Steuerrohr in Stahl an meinen Gas29....in Titan siehts etwas voluminöser aus.
> 
> Die Rahmen haben was!! Mir haben sie auf der Eurobike sehr gut gefallen, strahlen etwas maskulines aus.....
> Klasse Teile, toll verarbeitet, recht leicht und sehr selten zu sehen...



Njam njam.


----------



## Altitude (15. April 2012)

rewel hat gerade interessante "gelegenheiten"


----------



## shutupandride (1. Mai 2012)

zum glück hab ich kein geld für spirenzchen 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200751988846&clk_rvr_id=337895488339


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (1. Mai 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> zum glück hab ich kein geld für spirenzchen
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200751988846&clk_rvr_id=337895488339



Nur gut das ich schon sitze.

Wahnsinnsrahmen.



(Wobei deine Kriegskasse könnte man ja wieder ein bisschen füllen.  ).


----------



## shutupandride (1. Mai 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> (Wobei deine Kriegskasse könnte man ja wieder ein bisschen füllen.  ).


nix da


----------



## chriiss (1. Mai 2012)

Sehr schön, insbes. die Streben (lackiert/nicht lackiert), aber auch die Ausfallenden!


----------



## singlestoph (1. Mai 2012)

wirklich traurig dass ich zu klein bin und das orangsch überhauptnicht in mein farb-gesamt-konzept passt ....


----------



## cluso (1. Mai 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> nix da





Will doch nur helfen.


----------



## shutupandride (1. Mai 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Will doch nur helfen.


altruismus ist illusion


----------



## Altitude (1. Mai 2012)

sollte jemanden mal ein gut erhaltener serotta-titan crosser übern weg laufen - bitte bei mir melden

56er oder 57er oberrohr währe optimal...


----------



## cluso (1. Mai 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> altruismus ist illusion



Hör auf meinen Rat, behalte das Seven (im anderen Thread) und mach was anderes...


----------



## shutupandride (1. Mai 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> ... mach was anderes ...


du hartnäckiger hund!
hast immer noch nix anständiges gefunden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (2. Mai 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> du hartnäckiger hund!
> hast immer noch nix anständiges gefunden?



Doch doch steht was feines da (demnächst mehr), aber mit der Auktion kann ich noch ein bisschen Lobbyarbeit betreiben.


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Mai 2012)

gestern über einen kleinen Umweg von der Arbeit nach Hause....



eigentlich sollte man diese Route auch täglich *zur* Arbeit fahren...


----------



## shutupandride (11. Mai 2012)

ach du immer deinen kitschigen, getunedten (einem germanisten rollts jetzt die fußnägel auf) fotos


----------



## Altitude (12. Mai 2012)

dreggswedder elendiges - will zurück ins veneto


----------



## chriiss (19. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## elrond (20. Mai 2012)

Die Renovierungsarbeiten zum 8. Geburtstag sind abgeschlossen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (20. Mai 2012)

100 punkte, 

ist das der schönwetter Renner...


----------



## elrond (20. Mai 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> 100 punkte,
> 
> ist das der schönwetter Renner...



Danke!
Ja, der ist für's ganz schöne Wetter.  Das Scapin für mittelschönes, bei ganz unschönem Wetter zieh ich mir lieber die Laufschuhe an.


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2012)

zwei sehr schöne renner!

am mawis stört mich nur der markenmix aus campa, sram und shimano immer noch ein wenig, aber die gründe dafür kennen wir ja.

das moots ist wahnsinn. mir gefallen schwarze anbauteile an titan zwar besser, aber das ist ein beispiel, dass es auch in silber sehr gut geht.


----------



## chriiss (20. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Mai 2012)

......ich sehe es wie beim mtb 
montieren was gefällt....


----------



## versus (20. Mai 2012)

versus schrieb:


> am mawis stört mich nur der markenmix aus campa, sram und shimano immer noch ein wenig





chriiss schrieb:


> ...würde die Kritik (so meine Mutmaßung) weniger heftig ausfallen...



das kannst du nicht wirklich als heftige kritik aufgefasst haben!?



Don Trailo schrieb:


> ......ich sehe es wie beim mtb
> montieren was gefällt....



genau darum gehts mir auch. technisch gibts natürlich kein problem beim mixen, aber ich persönlich finde es einfach nicht so schön.


----------



## chriiss (20. Mai 2012)

.


----------



## Ianus (10. Juni 2012)

Das hier......





bekommt bald ein neues Cockpit 





Bremshebel werden alte silber/schwarze Avid Ultimates, Lenkerband wird weiss


----------



## versus (11. Juni 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> bekommt bald ein neues Cockpit



das ist nicht dein ernst???


----------



## shutupandride (11. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> das ist nicht dein ernst???


die wege des herrn sind unbegreiflich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> die wege des herrn sind unbegreiflich



zwangsenteignung wäre vielleicht eine idee


----------



## shutupandride (12. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> zwangsenteignung wäre vielleicht eine idee


und dann zu dir, oder was?!
DU FLEGEL!


----------



## versus (12. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> und dann zu dir, oder was?!
> DU FLEGEL!



die grösse sieht gut aus


----------



## shutupandride (12. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> die grösse sieht gut aus


glaub ich nicht.
das cannondale cyclocross disc von ihm, an dem ich mal interessiert war, war ein 58er mit ebensolchem oberrohr weshalb es mir (leider!) nicht passte. 
sofern du also kein riese bist, eher nix mit rennlenker.
obwohl ein schicker flatbar, moustache und wie das ganze geraffel heisst, wär doch schick?!


----------



## versus (12. Juni 2012)

für ein moots würde ich mir glatt überlegen noch ein wenig zu wachsen 




wäre allerdings nur 1cm länger als normal.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> obwohl ein schicker flatbar, moustache und wie das ganze geraffel heisst, wär doch schick?!


 

du gell!
mein strassen touren -allroad  bla bla bla bekommt nen flatbar!


----------



## Ianus (12. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> glaub ich nicht.
> das cannondale cyclocross disc von ihm, an dem ich mal interessiert war, war ein 58er mit ebensolchem oberrohr weshalb es mir (leider!) nicht passte.
> sofern du also kein riese bist, eher nix mit rennlenker.
> obwohl ein schicker flatbar, moustache und wie das ganze geraffel heisst, wär doch schick?!



Das Cannondale ist ein 56er... 570mm Oberrohr, die beiden Moots (56,5er) haben jeweils 576mm.


----------



## versus (12. Juni 2012)

passt!

@reza: flat ist ja das eine. H das andere...


----------



## Ianus (12. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> passt!



Na prima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (12. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> du gell!
> mein strassen touren -allroad  bla bla bla bekommt nen flatbar!


oder vielleicht so was?!


----------



## Altitude (13. Juni 2012)

@zabo-hipster

bassd zu dir


----------



## versus (13. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oder vielleicht so was?!


----------



## Ianus (20. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


>



Jetzt könnt Ihr auf mich einprügeln


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Juni 2012)

Ianus schrieb:


> Jetzt könnt Ihr auf mich einprügeln
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1149879


 will das ganze bike sehen!!


----------



## versus (20. Juni 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> will das ganze bike sehen!!



ich nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (20. Juni 2012)

ich auch! (das ganze Bike bitte)


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2012)

okehhhhh, ich will es ja eigentlich auch sehen


----------



## Ianus (21. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte dieses Moots einfach noch etwas mehr vom dem anderen Psychlo-X absetzen. Der Unterschied nur im Antrieb war mir da zu wenig, auch vom Fahrgefühl sollte sich was ändern. Erst wollte ich einen normalen Titan-Flatbar, das war mir dann aber ein zu simpel.


----------



## Nordpol (21. Juni 2012)

> Jetzt könnt Ihr auf mich einprügeln



Einer der schönsten Crosser hier,  ist jetzt hin...

Naja, wir werden ja alle nicht jünger..., schöner Tourer


----------



## Ianus (21. Juni 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Einer der schönsten Crosser hier,  ist jetzt hin...
> 
> Naja, wir werden ja alle nicht jünger..., schöner Tourer



Was heißt jetzt hin...... Die Lenkzentrale ist nicht demontiert. Neue Innenzüge und er ist wieder der Alte. Gönnt mir doch mal etwas Abwechslung, nicht das das so endet wie hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=9624044#post9624044) oder hier (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=585021)


----------



## singlestoph (23. Juni 2012)

http://singletrackworld.com/2012/06/presscamp-2013-gt-bicycles/


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2012)

ha, toll! das edge in neuauflage!

die polierten decals sind sehr schön gemacht. an die "dicke front - dünner ar$ch" rahmenform, die man an aktuellen rädern immer mehr sieht, muss ich mich allerdings noch gewöhnen.


----------



## Rutil (23. Juni 2012)

Geht mir genauso. Das neue Xizang, das mir zu Beginn gar nicht gefiel, mag ich mittlerweile sogar sehr (passiert mir selten, dass ich da meine Meinung wechsle), beim Edge ist mir das Steuerrohr derzeit noch zu dick. Aber wenn das so weiter geht, gewöhne ich mich auch noch dran. und mit den ganzen tapered Gabeln bleibt eh nicht viel Alternatives übrig, wenn es denn Plastik sein soll.


----------



## singlestoph (23. Juni 2012)

nur haben plastikvelos meist nicht den anspruch schön zu sein ....


----------



## versus (23. Juni 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> nur haben plastikvelos meist nicht den anspruch schön zu sein ....



gewagte these


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eXtra (23. Juni 2012)

ok dann binnisch weg


----------



## elrond (24. Juni 2012)

eXtra schrieb:


> so hier vorerst das endprodukt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein schöner Rad im falschen Thread - aber wenigstens erlöst es uns vom GT Furunkel.


----------



## singlestoph (24. Juni 2012)




----------



## singlestoph (24. Juni 2012)




----------



## Altitude (24. Juni 2012)

ah fierfly...


----------



## chriiss (24. Juni 2012)

.


----------



## singlestoph (24. Juni 2012)

an der kettenstrebe oben am deckel sehe ich was 

hat vielleicht damit zu tun dass da einer sehr gut schweissen kann .....


----------



## cluso (25. Juni 2012)

Wahnsinn, bei der Detailverliebtheit kriegst ja Skrupel das Ding zu fahren.


----------



## versus (25. Juni 2012)

habe da mal was zusammengesteckt. leider (noch) nicht meine räder - 7.0 kilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (25. Juni 2012)

@chriis: sauber geschweisst, verschliffen und dann gestrahlt, würde ich sagen. Ein Traum!
@versus: Fesch, aber was ist denn da mit dem Vorbau? Hat der so ein Fensterchen seitlich, wo man den Gabelschaft sieht? Das hat mich schon an meinem F99 wenig begeistert. Aber die EC90 hat ja einen Carbonschaft, ist das evtl. eine Spiegelung? Bin verwirrt.
Ist wohl schon zu spät heute, vielleicht seh ich morgen klarer...


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2012)

Rutil schrieb:


> @versus: Fesch, aber was ist denn da mit dem Vorbau? Hat der so ein Fensterchen seitlich, wo man den Gabelschaft sieht? Das hat mich schon an meinem F99 wenig begeistert. Aber die EC90 hat ja einen Carbonschaft, ist das evtl. eine Spiegelung? Bin verwirrt.
> Ist wohl schon zu spät heute, vielleicht seh ich morgen klarer...



das ist keine täuschung. das serotta hat einen 1" schaft und ich muss den vorbau mit hülse fahren. die wollte ich längst mal schwarz lackieren, aber wie das so ist...

die räder sind eben leider aus einem rad, für das sich meine liebste interessiert. wenn sie das kauft, darf ich die vielleicht für bergtouren, o. ä. ausleihen. ich muss mir also noch ein paar gute argumente für ein plastikrennrad einfallen lasse


----------



## Fezza (26. Juni 2012)

Sehr schön!! 

Cooler Sattel!!

Hat sie dann ein RR übrig?


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2012)

Fezza schrieb:


> Sehr schön!!
> 
> Cooler Sattel!!
> 
> Hat sie dann ein RR übrig?



uiuiui... das musst du sie dann schon selbst fragen


----------



## Fezza (26. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> uiuiui... das musst du sie dann schon selbst fragen





dann warten wir mal einen guten Moment ab


----------



## singlestoph (26. Juni 2012)

Rutil schrieb:


> @versus: Fesch, aber was ist denn da mit dem Vorbau?...





da ist ein Thu-Neee ... die mögt Ihr doch so, ihr grüsels ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (26. Juni 2012)

versus schrieb:


> das ist keine täuschung. das serotta hat einen 1" schaft und ich muss den vorbau mit hülse fahren. die wollte ich längst mal schwarz lackieren, aber wie das so ist...
> 
> die räder sind eben leider aus einem rad, für das sich meine liebste interessiert. wenn sie das kauft, darf ich die vielleicht für bergtouren, o. ä. ausleihen. ich muss mir also noch ein paar gute argumente für ein plastikrennrad einfallen lasse



So ne Hülse kriegst du doch von Syntace fix fertig schwarz, da musst nichts lackieren.


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> da ist ein Thu-Neee ... die mögt Ihr doch so, ihr grüsels ....



hast du glück, dass hier die wenigsten wissen was ein grüsel ist!

kannst du mir bitte eine schwarze hülse (siehe cluso) besorgen - die wäre dann aber von syntace und somit auch von UNS


----------



## Rutil (26. Juni 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> da ist ein Thu-Neee ... die mögt Ihr doch so, ihr grüsels ....


 
Was hab ich denn hässliches getan, dass du mich Grüsel nennst?


----------



## Altitude (26. Juni 2012)

ist grüsel sowas wie a närmbercher???


----------



## shutupandride (26. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ist grüsel sowas wie a närmbercher???


@erlangen-süd: MAUL!

@verus: das serotta ist mit den neutrons cool genug, da brauchts keinen neumodischen schnickschnack


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ist grüsel sowas wie a närmbercher???



 nö, das triffts nicht ganz 



shutupandride schrieb:


> @erlangen-süd: MAUL!
> 
> @verus: das serotta ist mit den neutrons cool genug, da brauchts keinen neumodischen schnickschnack



hast ja recht und es wird vermutlich auch nicht so weit kommen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Juni 2012)

Die Räder sind zu laut für das schöne Serotta. Da könnte man die Klebers abschleifen!


----------



## Altitude (27. Juni 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @Perle Frangens: MAUL!



_In der schweizerdeutschen Sprache wird jemand, der etwas Hässliches tut, ein "Grüsel" genannt._

...passd doch auf 98% der Närmbercher 



shutupandride schrieb:


> @verus: das serotta ist mit den neutrons cool genug, da brauchts keinen neumodischen schnickschnack



da muß ich dem Närmberger leider zistimmen...


----------



## shutupandride (27. Juni 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> _In der schweizerdeutschen Sprache wird jemand, der etwas Hässliches tut, ein "Grüsel" genannt._


tu du mal schön arbeiten und dich nicht während der heiligen arbeitszeit in irgendwelchen foren rumtreiben, du musst schließlich ein haus abzahlen und dein kind noch durch etliche harte winter bringen


----------



## Altitude (27. Juni 2012)

ja mama...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (27. Juni 2012)

ein grüsel macht natürlich gruuuusige sachen

das kann alle arten von übel bis übelriechend sein .....

http://www.cosmiq.de/qa/show/2590627/CH-Was-ist-ein-Gruesel/

http://www.badische-seiten.de/alemannisch/lexikon.php?le=1264

http://youtu.be/m86Uv6-HY6s


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Juni 2012)

hey leute 
ihr bringt mich voll aus dem konzept... dachte immer winterzeit ist spamzeit( so sollte ja auch meine soziale studie über Foren(ibc ud noch was..) im mtteleuropäischen raum beginen- aber nein es wird auch bei 28 grad gespammt.... 

aber in der tat die bürolisten haben einfach zuviel zeit....
 cheers in die welt


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Juni 2012)

Glaub's mir (wenn du mich Rad fahren gesehen hast glaubst du's mir ganz sicher) ich wäre lieber an der frischen Luft als hier am Rechner. 
Wenigstens kannn ich ab und zu in's Labor spazieren! 







Uuups, is ja Stahl, naja... Und ein Crosser auch noch tsts


----------



## Rutil (27. Juni 2012)

Bitte Herr Moderator ich möchte nur sagen der Stoph hat angefangen, weil der hat mich Grüsel genannt! (Und als Wiener musste ich erst mal rausfinden, was das genau ist.)

Ansonsten: Die Baums sind mir irgendwie schon "zu schön". Wirken für mich meist übertrieben im Design.


----------



## versus (27. Juni 2012)

Rutil schrieb:


> Bitte Herr Moderator ich möchte nur sagen der Stoph hat angefangen, weil der hat mich Grüsel genannt! (Und als Wiener musste ich erst mal rausfinden, was das genau ist.)
> 
> Ansonsten: Die Baums sind mir irgendwie schon "zu schön". Wirken für mich meist übertrieben im Design.



du bist wiener? das merkt man gar nicht   

hier noch das serotta im normalen setup, in dem es wohl auch bleiben wird, nachdem die beiden bastelspeichen zu halten scheinen:




20120624 von ver.sus auf Flickr

sehe gerade, dass da noch die tune-stütze mit dem fizik drauf ist. normalerweise ist es eine syncros ti-stütze mit evo, oder slk. der plastikbolide links klebte mir den halben sonntag an der backe...


----------



## Rutil (27. Juni 2012)

ja ja, ihr schweizer, macht euch nur lustig über mich

ansonsten: so ist das serotta schöner, aber bitte noch mit schwarzer Hülse und der Ti-Stütze.


----------



## versus (27. Juni 2012)

bin gar keiner ;-)


----------



## singlestoph (27. Juni 2012)

die baums sind bäumig .... 

es kann halt nicht jeder den ganzen tag vor seinem veloladen stehen und die schönen frauen die vorbeifahren grüssen ....

dafür können bürolisten dann kompensieren indem sie titanbikes kaufen ... und kurz im veloladen rumstehen und andere kundinnen anbaggern ....

der bäumling ist halt auch noch importeur von deutschen leichtbauteilen in australien


----------



## versus (29. Juni 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> dafür können bürolisten dann kompensieren indem sie titanbikes kaufen ... und kurz im veloladen rumstehen und andere kundinnen anbaggern ....



von wem sprichst du? gut überlegen was du antwortest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (30. Juni 2012)

du bist doch kein bürolist, für dich gibts ne andere Schublade


----------



## Altitude (30. Juni 2012)

etz wird's spannend...


----------



## nebeljäger (30. Juni 2012)

)
Popcorn steht parat. Auf die Blutwiese Jungs!! ))


----------



## versus (30. Juni 2012)

ich hab mich ja eher gefragt welche kundin ich angebaggert haben soll 

wir tragen das dann morgen beim rennradeln, crossgolfen, oder pingpöngelen aus - vermutlich unblutig


----------



## singlestoph (30. Juni 2012)

du hast auch kein rad für 10 riesen bei mir gekauft ...... nix baggerino


----------



## singlestoph (30. Juni 2012)

ich weiss auch nicht ob die jungen schönen frauen dann auf alte GTs stehen ...


da muss dann schon paradisvogelig lackiertes karbonskyzeux aus Italien von Cinoli, Colnacci, Pedersoli, Pinerullo, Bianchetto, De Pedrini oder edelstahl von Pegorrini her ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (30. Juni 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich weiss auch nicht ob die jungen schönen frauen dann auf alte GTs stehen ...



dass das geschichte ist, solltest du langsam gemerkt haben...

habe gerade eben pünktlich vor den ferien eine rotor 3d mit ti achse für das rewel geschossen 

kommt aus bieu


----------



## singlestoph (30. Juni 2012)




----------



## versus (30. Juni 2012)

:d


----------



## cluso (30. Juni 2012)

Geiles Trikot


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Juli 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> du bist doch kein bürolist, für dich gibts ne andere Schublade


 
beim treff ist mir schon aufgefallen wie an der sihl versus immer den hotpaints nachguckte
Shorts in the city are not pretty


----------



## versus (1. Juli 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> beim treff ist mir schon aufgefallen wie an der sihl versus immer den hotpaints nachguckte
> Shorts in the city are not pretty



meine lieber reza, ich lebe hier und sehe das täglich. wollte ich da immer hinterhergucken, hätte ich vermutlich schon ein übles hws.
da verwechselst du mich vermutlich mit anderen mitreisenden, wo ich mehrfach in sorge war, dass die mir nicht vom rad fallen


----------



## Don Trailo (1. Juli 2012)

ach volker


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Juli 2012)

bevor es morgen nach Albertville geht, schnell ne Abschlussrunde mit dem Roadie.... )

Vordere Höhi:





Abfahrt zum Walensee:









Blick vom Kerenzerberg auf Amden zurück:


----------



## Nordpol (9. Juli 2012)

> bevor es morgen nach Albertville geht, schnell ne Abschlussrunde mit dem Roadie.... )



 Da wäre ich am Do. auch gern..., viel viel Spass....


----------



## versus (11. Juli 2012)

rewel jetzt mit rotor (48/32)












parat für die haute provence. ein satz rr räder kommt auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (11. Juli 2012)

versus schrieb:


> rewel jetzt mit rotor (48/32)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordpol (11. Juli 2012)

dem schließe ich mich an...


----------



## versus (11. Juli 2012)

danke. ich bin froh, dass es auch gut schaltet und kettenlinie gut aussieht. es ist eine mtb 2-fach kurbel und da war ich einfach nicht sicher, wie das mit 48/32 funktioniert.

die 32 vorne sind sicher am mont ventoux auch ganz angenehm


----------



## Nordpol (11. Juli 2012)

habe  am CC vorne 48/34 und manchmal hätte ich auch gern 32, ganz sicher eine gute Wahl.


----------



## Michelangelo (12. Juli 2012)

Was für einen Lochkreis hat die Rotor-Kurbel? Bei den gängigen RR-Compactkurbeln bzw. den alten MTB-110er 5-Sternkurbeln war bei 33 Zähnen Schluß. 

Wenn es nicht allzu viel Mühe macht, könntest Du bitte die genaue Modellbezeichnung der Kurbel mitteilen?


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Was für einen Lochkreis hat die Rotor-Kurbel? Bei den gängigen RR-Compactkurbeln bzw. den alten MTB-110er 5-Sternkurbeln war bei 33 Zähnen Schluß.
> 
> Wenn es nicht allzu viel Mühe macht, könntest Du bitte die genaue Modellbezeichnung der Kurbel mitteilen?



klar, kann ich. es ist die rotor 3d xc2 (mtb 2-fach) kurbel mit lochkreis 110 / 74.

das kleine blatt ist ein TA specialites zelito, das grosse ein zephyr. bei lk 110 geht wirklich nichts unter 33.


----------



## Michelangelo (12. Juli 2012)

Gibt es irgendwas zu beachten, wenn ich diese Kurbel als RR-Compact-Kurbel in ein 68mm Gehäuse verbauen möchte?


----------



## versus (12. Juli 2012)

habe ich auch getan - mit einem ultegra innenlager und jeweils 2 2.5mm-spacern.
die achse ist für 73mm gehäuse. mehr ist nicht zu beachten.


----------



## Michelangelo (12. Juli 2012)

versus schrieb:


> habe ich auch getan - mit einem ultegra innenlager und jeweils 2 2.5mm-spacern.
> die achse ist für 73mm gehäuse. mehr ist nicht zu beachten.



Mille grazie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (25. Juli 2012)

ist zwar kein rennrad aber - passt trotzdem hier rein:

*W A N T E D:*
>> cross rahmen in 56/57 aus titan
> moots
> morati
> serotta
> seven
> rewel

sollte jemandem irgendwo irgend was übern weg laufen - bitte info an mich - DANKE

der alex aus fädd


(kein kocmo, vannicolas, lynskey, usw. - an dem psyco x aus schweden in der bucht bin ich schon dran...)


----------



## shutupandride (25. Juli 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> an dem psychlo x aus schweden in der bucht bin ich schon dran...)





oh, schönes teil


----------



## Altitude (26. Juli 2012)

ja, wobei es sich ja nur um rahmen und gabel handelt - den rest werd ich vom ritchey rüberschrauben...


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Juli 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ja, wobei es sich ja nur um rahmen und gabel handelt - den rest werd ich vom ritchey rüberschrauben...



Immer du die restekiste
Wie die das Finish an der Forke hinkriegen
Ist hohe farbkunst
Sieht einfach traumhaft aus die Forke am Moots
Mit zs44 wäre sogar der Übergang 1a


----------



## Altitude (26. Juli 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Immer du die restekiste



na ja, irgendwann mußte die bekantschaft mim stoph spuren hinterlassen 

nein, da kommt der alte "11fach-verweigerer" in mir durch...

...was willst du an einer record titanium, trp cx9 mini v's, record-naben mit open pro ceramic noch verbessern 

da kommt die erikssen-stütze rein und ein moots vorbau drauf und dann wird des auf alle fälle a feinerle...



Don Trailo schrieb:


> Wie die das Finish an der Forke hinkriegen
> Ist hohe farbkunst
> Sieht einfach traumhaft aus die Forke am Moots
> Mit zs44 wäre sogar der Übergang 1a



stimmt, die gabel ist echt lecker in dem rahmen...

wobei mich die beste frau der welt sowieso wieder für total bescheuert und unvernünftig erklärt hat


----------



## cluso (26. Juli 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh, schönes teil



Das Ding zieht Kreise.

Hab da auch schon hyperventiliert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (27. Juli 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Hab da auch schon hyperventiliert...


solang du nur hyperventilierst!


----------



## nebeljäger (6. August 2012)

das Moots ist in der Tat der Oberhammer.....

was mir (nebst passender Rahmengrösse  ) fehlte, wären Disks und ZS44 Steuerrohr, der Übergang zur Gabel ist wie Don bemerkt hat sehr verbesserungsfähig!

Caletti.....






Apropos Don,

gestern in seiner sanfthügeligen Heimat:









im Hintergrund "meine" Berge:


----------



## Michelangelo (6. August 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Immer du die restekiste
> Wie die das Finish an der Forke hinkriegen
> Ist hohe farbkunst
> Sieht einfach traumhaft aus die Forke am Moots
> Mit zs44 wäre sogar der Übergang 1a



Ich habe noch nicht eine lackierte Moots-Gabel gesehen, die das Finish der Titanrahmen trifft. Weder an den RSL-Modellen noch an den Standardrahmen.


----------



## Nordpol (6. August 2012)

...an dem Caletti würde mir das Moots Steuerrohr aber besser gefallen, einfach viel zu wuchtig.


----------



## nebeljäger (6. August 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...an dem Caletti würde mir das Moots Steuerrohr aber besser gefallen, einfach viel zu wuchtig.


OK, Caletti ist nicht das beste Beispiel, ist halt sehr von der Rahmengrösse(Steuerrohrhöhe)/Rohrquerschnitten... abhängig...


----------



## cluso (6. August 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> OK, Caletti ist *nicht das beste Beispiel,* ist halt sehr von der Rahmengrösse(Steuerrohrhöhe)/Rohrquerschnitten... abhängig...



Diplomatisch ausgedrückt.


----------



## nebeljäger (6. August 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Diplomatisch ausgedrückt.



aber der Übergang ist trotzdem deutlich schöner


----------



## shutupandride (6. August 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> aber der Übergang ist trotzdem deutlich schöner


is doch alles schnickschnack, nimm einfach einen kocmo cross disc mitsamt gabel und gut is


----------



## Altitude (7. August 2012)

auch irgendwie interessant:







(der moots-verkäufer wollt a bisserl zu viel geld für nen gebrauchten...)


----------



## shutupandride (7. August 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> auch irgendwie interessant:


der schriftzug ist mir irgendwie ein bisschen zu mickrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. August 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> der schriftzug ist mir irgendwie ein bisschen zu mickrig



das war schon immer mein problem mit litespeed. man kann ja ruhig auch mal zeigen was man hat


----------



## shutupandride (7. August 2012)

versus schrieb:


> das war schon immer mein problem mit litespeed. man kann ja ruhig auch mal zeigen was man hat


hey volker, back on track! hab schon gedacht, du bist im franzland verschollen.
das litespeed zeug ist mir seit vielen jahren einfach zu laut und haudruff
(mit einem vortex mit runden rohren könnte ich mich aber schon anfreunden, herr glüso)


----------



## versus (7. August 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hey volker, back on track! hab schon gedacht, du bist im franzland verschollen.



ja wäre ich gern 



shutupandride schrieb:


> das litespeed zeug ist mir seit vielen jahren einfach zu laut und haudruff
> (mit einem vortex mit runden rohren könnte ich mich aber schon anfreunden, herr glüso)



geht / ging mir genauso. irgendwie fand ich das finish auch nie so toll. irgendwas zwischen poliert und gebürstet


----------



## shutupandride (8. August 2012)

versus schrieb:


> geht / ging mir genauso. irgendwie fand ich das finish auch nie so toll. irgendwas zwischen poliert und gebürstet


die haben´s so ziemlich mit jedem finish probiert, am grausligsten fand ich die hochglanzpolierte version, war die teuerste variante, sah aber trotzdem sehr billig aus


----------



## Altitude (9. August 2012)

ich hatte gestern einen litespeed-cross-rahmen mit disc's und canti's in der hand 
-> nice...

(und der der litespeedschriftzug kommt runter und wird gegen "zigarettenbürschleschubser" getauscht)


----------



## shutupandride (9. August 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> "zigarettenbürschleschubser"


das hieße ja, du müsstest so schnell fahren wie ich


----------



## nebeljäger (9. August 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> (und der der litespeedschriftzug kommt runter und wird gegen "zigarettenbürschleschubser" getauscht)



wäre auch nich viel undezenter als der Originalschriftzug......





sorry, hab Angina und mir ist langweilig.....


----------



## cluso (9. August 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> auch irgendwie interessant:



Uih, das würde mir sicherlich auch gut stehen.

Der Aufkleber kann man ja abziehen und gegen was dezentes tauschen.


----------



## nebeljäger (9. August 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Uih, das würde mir sicherlich auch gut stehen.
> 
> Der Aufkleber kann man ja abziehen und gegen was dezentes tauschen.



um diese Kohle kriegst einen auf Mass incl. 2 gute Flaschen Bordeaux und sparst dir das Pickerlabziehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. August 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> wäre auch nich viel undezenter als der Originalschriftzug......
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gute besserung


----------



## Altitude (11. August 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>



saucool - da mach ich mir freunde im närmbercher getto...

...gute besserung

mal nre "off topic"-frage:
shimano-freilaufkörper und campa record 10s - gibts irgend nen hersteller, der nen campa kompatiblen kranz für shimano freilaufkörper anbietet???
ich will zwar nen disc-only crosser - aber kein shimano/sram fahren - irgend ne Idee?

btw.
ist schon mal jemand die hope v-twin cx gefahren?


----------



## cluso (11. August 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> um diese Kohle kriegst einen auf Mass incl. 2 gute Flaschen Bordeaux und sparst dir das Pickerlabziehen.....



Schon klar, aber momentan macht der meine Engländerin noch viel Spaß.



Altitude schrieb:


> saucool - da mach ich mir freunde im närmbercher getto...
> 
> ...gute besserung
> 
> ...



Marchisio hat doch sowas im Angebot.

http://clemenzo.com/


----------



## singlestoph (11. August 2012)

shimano und sram machen das auch ....

10f sind alle untereinander kompatibel .... zumindest bei mir


----------



## versus (11. August 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> shimano und sram machen das auch ....
> 
> 10f sind alle untereinander kompatibel .... zumindest bei mir



richtig. ich fahre sowohl am scapin, als auch klein shimano kassetten mit 10-fach campa (record und chorus).


----------



## nebeljäger (12. August 2012)

versus schrieb:


> richtig. ich fahre sowohl am scapin, als auch klein shimano kassetten mit 10-fach campa (record und chorus).



werde das auch bald probieren.....bin schon gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (12. August 2012)

mein campa LRS hat ist am freilauf irgendwie ein wenig anders gespacert als die meisten andern ... muss man etwas kräftiger als normal nachstellen  und jenach LRS schabt das schaltwerk an den speichen im kleinsten gang .....

ist wohl wein Italian-Engineering-Bug


----------



## versus (12. August 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> werde das auch bald probieren.....bin schon gespannt



andersrum habe ich das noch nie probiert. hätte ich in den letzten ferien mal probieren können (campa neutron am crosser mit sram).
so gings aber auch sehr gut 

ein quervelo + rennrad lrs in die provence mitzunehmen kann ich übrigens absolut empfehlen - siehe hier (achtung viele bilder):

quer:



DSC05719 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC05736 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC05724 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC05425 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC05695 von ver.sus auf Flickr



renn:



DSC05777 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC05839 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC05847 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC05755 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC05606 von ver.sus auf Flickr




DSC05797 von ver.sus auf Flickr

ein wahnsinnig schönes fleckchen erde (dep. vauclus / drome in der haute provence)


----------



## Altitude (12. August 2012)

versus schrieb:


> richtig. ich fahre sowohl am scapin, als auch klein shimano kassetten mit 10-fach campa (record und chorus).



DAS IST EINE GUTE NACHRICHT...

eine frage noch:
mit campa oder shimano-kette?

und sehr geniale bilder


----------



## versus (12. August 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> eine frage noch:
> mit campa oder shimano-kette?



schaltung und antrieb komplett campa, kassette shimano.



Altitude schrieb:


> und sehr geniale bilder



danke.


----------



## shutupandride (12. August 2012)

versus schrieb:


> schaltung und antrieb komplett campa, kassette shimano.


so hab ich das schon immer mit 9f gemacht, dachte nicht dass das bei 10f so bleibt. 
gute nachricht 
(obwohl was ist gerade der stand der technik? 11, 12, 13, 14, ...)


----------



## versus (12. August 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> so hab ich das schon immer mit 9f gemacht, dachte nicht dass das bei 10f so bleibt.
> gute nachricht
> (obwohl was ist gerade der stand der technik? 11, 12, 13, 14, ...)



  

da kommt mir siedend heiss in den sinn, dass das beim klein auch 9-fach ist. am scapin aber sicher 10


----------



## shutupandride (12. August 2012)

versus schrieb:


> da kommt mir siedend heiss in den sinn, dass das beim klein auch 9-fach ist. am scapin aber sicher 10


is ja wurscht,
schöne bilder jedenfalls, obwohls nach sauheiss aussieht ...


----------



## versus (12. August 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> is ja wurscht,
> schöne bilder jedenfalls, obwohls nach sauheiss aussieht ...



richtig heiss war es (mir) da:



DSC05837 von ver.sus auf Flickr

ich war da allein unterwegs und bin 4 pässe nacheinander bei >30° gefahren


----------



## shutupandride (13. August 2012)

versus schrieb:


> richtig heiss war es (mir) da


whow, das sieht irre nach spaß aus!
aber du weißt ja: ohne spaß kein fun


----------



## versus (13. August 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> whow, das sieht irre nach spaß aus!
> aber du weißt ja: ohne spaß kein fun



mein reden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (13. August 2012)

so, heute mal wieder 125km mim crosser flach auf Schotter rumgetollt:


----------



## Don Trailo (8. September 2012)

rennrad???
eigentlich ne absurde bezeichnung

fährt ihr alle rennen mit euern rennrädern?? 
easy, aber hier passt es irgendwie doch... auch wenns mit flats gefahren wird...
strassenrad?? hmmm
nicht wirklich
allroad??
yes!!


----------



## versus (8. September 2012)

reeeezaaaaa!





aber noch nicht bei dir, oder??? super 


nach unseren ferien in der provence mit den crossquerrennrädern haben wir selbst an der idee allroad (ok, so einen namen hatten wir nicht) rumgesponnen. allerdngs immer mit dropbar


----------



## shutupandride (8. September 2012)

die grünen banderolen sehen einfach geil aus


----------



## cluso (8. September 2012)

@Alti

Das Ding kannst mir direkt so schicken. Musst nichtmal putzen.

@Don


----------



## Altitude (8. September 2012)

versus schrieb:


> reeeezaaaaa!



... dem kann ich nur zustimmen 

@cluso
nix da - aber dange


----------



## Don Trailo (12. September 2012)

*merci*


----------



## Altitude (12. September 2012)

öha ein lecker bike

- ist das die brandwein-gabel?

btw.-gehts da wer hin?
crosstoberfest vom ken


----------



## Don Trailo (12. September 2012)

ja ist ne brandweingabel no7


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mootsenger (16. September 2012)

Hi all.

Nice bikes!

I saw a pic of my moots in here. If anyone is interested in buying, its for sale.


----------



## cluso (16. September 2012)

Mootsenger schrieb:


> Hi all.
> 
> Nice bikes!
> 
> I saw a pic of my moots in here. If anyone is interested in buying its for sale.



My Problem isn´t the Interest.

My Problem is the money.


----------



## Mootsenger (16. September 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> My Problem isn´t the Interest.
> 
> My Problem is the money.



Hehehe yeah i know what you mean. I suffer from the same dilemma


----------



## Altitude (16. September 2012)

Mootsenger schrieb:


> its for sale.



...size?
...price for frame & fork


----------



## Mootsenger (16. September 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...size?
> ...price for frame & fork



size 56.5 Barely ridden. Bought new Nov - 2011. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Pm me if it fits for a price.

Cheers
Björn


----------



## Mootsenger (16. September 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *merci*





Nice looking bike! im guessing thats the enve discfork? 
Never heard of alliance are they in europe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (17. September 2012)

@ Mootsenger
is a crossfork from http://whiskyparts.com/ 

the Framemaster  http://alliancebicycles.com/blog/
cheers


----------



## Catsoft (17. September 2012)

Gibt´s zu den Whiskey Sachen eine "Bestellseite" mit Preisen? Tante Google hat mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen :-(


----------



## Mootsenger (17. September 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @ Mootsenger
> is a crossfork from http://whiskyparts.com/
> 
> the Framemaster  http://alliancebicycles.com/blog/
> cheers



Ah cool. Great price on a custom frame! 

Ive heard of whiskey forks before but i dont think i ever saw it till now. Pretty cool! 

Enjoy the bike when you get it!


----------



## shutupandride (17. September 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> ...size?
> ...price for frame & fork


hä, ich dachte du hast dir einen litespeed disc rahmen rausgelassen


----------



## Altitude (17. September 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hä, ich dachte du hast dir einen litespeed disc rahmen rausgelassen



...des ist längere gschicht - nur soviel: die amis sind schuld - aber alles wird gut - früher oder später


----------



## shutupandride (17. September 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> aber alles wird gut


logo.
und des moots?


----------



## singlestoph (21. September 2012)

ich soll mich melden wenn mit wieder ein Serotta zuläuft ....

dieses mal kein Serotta






lenkerband und position ist jetzt schöner

grösse 57cm

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/7891224624/

ichweisshaltnichtobsichjemandfür sowas interessiert, mir ists etwas zu gross und ich hab schon ein zu grosses ritchey und überhaupt langsam 6 rennräder die ich nicht mehr hergeben will oder kann. neben cyclocross,bahn und oldtimerrennrädern....

verbindlichst s.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. September 2012)




----------



## Mootsenger (22. September 2012)

Ohlala! Looks super. So how does it ride?

What green colour is that? do you a paint code? I once had a bike in quetzal green that was similar in reality and i just loved the colour.


----------



## singlestoph (22. September 2012)

some inspiration comes from here


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mootsenger (22. September 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> some inspiration comes from here



Beautiful!! 10 out of 10! well 9.5 since it hasent got campy


----------



## singlestoph (22. September 2012)

Mootsenger schrieb:


> Beautiful!! 10 out of 10! well 9.5 since it hasent got campy



and the cranks .... there where no campy kinghubs backthen


----------



## Altitude (22. September 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> some inspiration comes from here



die beste  farbkombi für ein titanbike...


----------



## Don Trailo (23. September 2012)

Mootsenger schrieb:


> Ohlala! Looks super. So how does it ride?
> 
> What green colour is that? do you a paint code? I once had a bike in quetzal green that was similar in reality and i just loved the colour.


thanks  
Three color painted panels
spectrum powder works  talks about 
*Emerald green liquid paint*


----------



## shutupandride (29. September 2012)




----------



## versus (29. September 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


>






habe heute meinen crosser wieder flott gemacht. die rotor hat in den sommerferien erbärmlich geknarzt und war jetzt ein paar wochen in spanien. ich hoffe es ist nun gut und die crossersaison kann kommen.

kleine erinnerung an den wunderschönen sommer im dep. drome





IMG_1873 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Nordpol (30. September 2012)

war vielleicht der letzte richtige sonnige Sonntag in diesem Jahr, warm war es leider nicht, oder ich war falsch angezogen...


----------



## shutupandride (30. September 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ... und die crossersaison kann kommen ...


na von mir aus gerne!
peregrine stahl



morati 




zudem: bin gerade an sowas dran



kennt sich zufällig jmd näher mit dem merlin ti road, bzw extralight aus?
passt der gezeigte rahmen auf die originaldetails des extralight (z.b. die stützklemme) ... danke vorab!!!


----------



## versus (30. September 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> kennt sich zufällig jmd näher mit dem merlin ti road, bzw extralight aus?
> passt der gezeigte rahmen auf die originaldetails des extralight (z.b. die stützklemme) ... danke vorab!!!



frag stoph, der hat genau so einen im laden stehen. der ist übrigens zu verkaufen und ist mir einen hauch zu gross. d.h. dir passt er 




DSCN3517 von singlestoph auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (30. September 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1224962
> kennt sich zufällig jmd näher mit dem merlin ti road, bzw extralight aus?
> passt der gezeigte rahmen auf die originaldetails des extralight (z.b. die stützklemme) ... danke vorab!!!


 
schwierig zu sagen, ich glaube, die kannst du optisch gar nicht unterscheiden. Unterschied ist nur, dass der Extralight double-butted ist. Hat nicht die Rahmennummer des Extraligt ein X, oder irgend einen anderen Zusatz? Beim MTB war das so.


----------



## cluso (30. September 2012)

Rutil schrieb:


> schwierig zu sagen, ich glaube, die kannst du optisch gar nicht unterscheiden. Unterschied ist nur, dass der Extralight double-butted ist. Hat nicht die Rahmennummer des Extraligt ein X, oder irgend einen anderen Zusatz? Beim MTB war das so.



Ja soweit mir bekannt äusserlich nicht wirklich, übers Gewicht sollte man aber weiter kommen.

Edit: die tour hat nen extralight mal getestet, war glaub mit unter oder knapp 1300gr gewogen worden. Muss mal schauen ob ich den test noch habe.

http://www.tour-magazin.de/technik/test_center/raeder/rennraeder/us-titanrenner/a549.html


----------



## shutupandride (30. September 2012)

danke euch schonmal. dachte mir schon, dass dier unterschied der konifizierung schwerlich äußerlich festzumachen ist, dachte, vllt die klemme ist extralight spezifisch ... das mit dem x in der rahmennummer ist schonmal ein guter tipp
   @versus: hab den christoph schon deswegen angeschrieben aber noch keine antwort
   @cluso: den kannte ich schon, aber der gezeigte extralight ist 1" und wohl aus einer anderen zeit als der aus der tour


----------



## singlestoph (1. Oktober 2012)

hastu? wann? irgendwann wegen einem serotta ev.?

ichfindnix


----------



## cluso (1. Oktober 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> danke euch schonmal. dachte mir schon, dass dier unterschied der konifizierung schwerlich äußerlich festzumachen ist, dachte, vllt die klemme ist extralight spezifisch ... das mit dem x in der rahmennummer ist schonmal ein guter tipp
> @versus: hab den christoph schon deswegen angeschrieben aber noch keine antwort
> @cluso: den kannte ich schon, aber der gezeigte extralight ist 1" und wohl aus einer anderen zeit als der aus der tour



Wie gesagt, übers Gewicht (sofern wiegen möglich ist) solltest du da schon ne tendenz erkennen können. Die extras sind schon ziemlich leicht.

Gruss

C.

PS: der rahmen und das von stoph sehe superlecker aus.


----------



## Mootsenger (4. Oktober 2012)

Nice Merlin! I also had a 57.






Best looking bike i ever had, to bad fixie / singlespeed wasent for me.

Nice Eriksen too. Is that a morati fork?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (4. Oktober 2012)

Mootsenger schrieb:


> Best looking bike i ever had, to bad fixie / singlespeed wasent for me.
> Nice Eriksen too. Is that a morati fork?


man you´re shocking me with your stuff!!!
your bike was a true beauty (kocmo / sibex fork?)

the fork at the eriksen is a wiesmann


----------



## Nordpol (4. Oktober 2012)

> Nice Eriksen too. Is that a morati fork?



Thanks, is a Wiesmann fork...


----------



## Mootsenger (4. Oktober 2012)

Thanks shutupnride! She was a looker. The fork was ordered from Burls. But they use the same russian factory as Kocmo i believe. 

Wiesmann fork. Never heard of it before must check them out!


----------



## elrond (5. Oktober 2012)

Mootsenger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Wiesmann fork. Never heard of it before must check them out!



For this, you need a little money and patience.


----------



## Mootsenger (5. Oktober 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> For this, you need a little money and patience.



Like many good things in life 

Lovely moots! Moots compact is the best riding bike i ever owned. Great bikes!


----------



## Michelangelo (5. Oktober 2012)

Schattenspiele


----------



## cluso (5. Oktober 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> For this, you need a little money and patience.



Das ist ja quasi das finale Rad. Damit kann man sich begraben lassen.

(Die Kurbel ist aber irgendwie immer noch nicht toll...  ).


----------



## shutupandride (5. Oktober 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Schattenspiele


hm, also irgendwie erinnert mich das rad an das von jörgl und / oder ianus ...


----------



## Michelangelo (5. Oktober 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hm, also irgendwie erinnert mich das rad an das von jörgl und ianus ...
> komich, komich, komich



Alles ein und die selbe Person.....


----------



## shutupandride (5. Oktober 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Alles ein und die selbe Person.....



Du willst uns wohl hinter´s Licht führen, Du Chelm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (5. Oktober 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Du willst uns wohl hinter´s Licht führen, Du Chelm!



Nö, aber ab und an lohnt es sich mal wieder die Spuren zu verwischen.


----------



## De Vingard (6. Oktober 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> war vielleicht der letzte richtige sonnige Sonntag in diesem Jahr, warm war es leider nicht, oder ich war falsch angezogen...


 
Der Rahmen hat ja Ähnlichkeit zu meinem Eriksen...


----------



## cluso (6. Oktober 2012)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat ja Ähnlichkeit zu meinem Eriksen...



Jesses, hast den Hobel immer noch.



Im Ernst immer noch eines der schönsten Titanrennräder die ich kenne.


----------



## Nordpol (6. Oktober 2012)

> Der Rahmen hat ja Ähnlichkeit zu meinem Eriksen...



Dein Eriksen würde gut in meinen Keller passen, zu meinem Querfeldeinrad


----------



## Mootsenger (6. Oktober 2012)

Lovely Eriksens!

Does anyone have a kocmo ti cyclocross fork to spare? I need one for a new project .)


----------



## nebeljäger (8. Oktober 2012)

@De Vingard 


hätte etwas Wärme und Sonne abzugeben:


----------



## Nordpol (8. Oktober 2012)

ich weiß zwar nicht wo Du dich gerade aufhältst, aber dort wäre ich auch gern...


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Oktober 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ich weiß zwar nicht wo Du dich gerade aufhältst, aber dort wäre ich auch gern...


 




alles klar?


----------



## versus (9. Oktober 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Im Ernst immer noch eines der schönsten Titanrennräder die ich kenne.



ich sehe das meist ja eigentlich so dogmatisch, aber hier stört mich die kombi shimano schaltung / campa kurbel doch sehr, bzw. eigentlich finde ich nur die externen kabel schade. ansonsten teile deine meinung 



Don Trailo schrieb:


> alles klar?



ah, korsika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (9. Oktober 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> alles klar?


England!


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Oktober 2012)

Blindeninsel??


----------



## Mootsenger (9. Oktober 2012)

Nice bike Nebeljäger. Ive always wanted to try an Ottrott!


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Oktober 2012)

Mootsenger schrieb:


> Nice bike Nebeljäger. Ive always wanted to try an Ottrott!



Thanks!

It`s only a "Nove" from one of the last decades. 
Sadly Serotta stopped producing this very reasonable(for Serotta of course ;-))priced Frame.


----------



## Mootsenger (9. Oktober 2012)

Ah there were hardly any differences at all between the nove and the ottrott was there? Perhaps less customizing or similar?


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Oktober 2012)

Mootsenger schrieb:


> Ah there were hardly any differences at all between the nove and the ottrott was there? Perhaps less customizing or similar?



I remember, the Nove uses the same Serotta Torsion Core carbon top and down tubes in a less expensive weave, and the same titanium as in the Concours(Type "3" instead of Type "4" on the Ottrot.

Maybe not as much rider weight tuned tubes used for Legends and Ottrotts...

Auflösung des Flaggenspiels:

Sardinien:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mootsenger (9. Oktober 2012)

Good info! Those were and still are quite a catch if one can find one used in a normal geo. So many Serottas i c have weird custom geo with long headtubes or weird color/decal choices. 

Id think few ppl could tell the difference between C4ti and the 3 anyways tbh.
Is the carbon weave on the Nove similar to that of a wound up fork? Think i saw a nove i wanted to buy once that looked similar to that weave.


----------



## Altitude (10. Oktober 2012)

btw.

irgendwer beim rapha crossfondo am sonntag in füssen dabei?
(crosstober v. crema-ken)


----------



## Altitude (10. Oktober 2012)

doppelpost...


----------



## shutupandride (11. Oktober 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> btw.
> 
> irgendwer beim rapha crossfondo am sonntag in füssen dabei?
> (crosstober v. crema-ken)



da wär ich schon sehr gerne dabeigewesen.
vor allem die raffa-typen hätten mich interessiert. schaut man sich deren videos an, denkt man ja (oder ich alleine?), dass es vor raffa radfahren noch gar nicht gegeben hat


----------



## singlestoph (11. Oktober 2012)

damals gabs auch noch keine grafik undsoweiter






trotzdem gut gemacht und so wies scheint verkaufen sie mehr als nur ein paar kisten ihrer lustigen klamotten


----------



## shutupandride (12. Oktober 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ... und so wies scheint verkaufen sie mehr als nur ein paar kisten ihrer lustigen klamotten


ja, mir zwar unverständlich bei den preisen, aber der markt hat nunmal _immer_ recht ...
ich weiß jetzt nicht ob wir das schon hatten (vielleicht will ich aber auch nur clüso ärgern)


----------



## singlestoph (12. Oktober 2012)

naja, die verkaufen wellness und assos zeux kostet noch mehr ....


eigentlich wollte ich ja eine grafik einfügen .....

nur falls irgendjemand hier noch keinen plan hat woher die raffis ihre inspiration bezogen haben könnten











http://geminiani.skyrock.com/

http://www.google.ch/search?q=rapha...GYqK4gT5poHQBw&ved=0CDkQsAQ&biw=1999&bih=1031


----------



## MForrest (17. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wer von euch Titanfahrer hat noch ein Merlin Trokot in XL übrig und würde sich davon trennen können ??

Angebote bitte über PN

Danke Gruss Martin


----------



## shutupandride (18. Oktober 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> irgendwer beim rapha crossfondo am sonntag in füssen dabei?


und wie wars, hast a boor gude biggs vo gude baigs?


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2012)

had scho basst - war fast so schee wie a derby-siech gegen die zigarettenbürschle...

hier mal a boa foddos mit dem fedden fädder (mir half)












na ob des glumbb no häldd???






mei bester kumbl beim schiem von seim salsa ti 






a dreggerts firefly






a kocmo mit scheibe






und die mim goudn kaffee und den stylischen klamodden warn a dabei






a subber anlach hadder ghabt der ken...











weidere foddos finds da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michelangelo (19. Oktober 2012)




----------



## chriiss (19. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## Altitude (19. Oktober 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Gibt's davon noch mehr Bilder?


----------



## Mootsenger (19. Oktober 2012)

A firefly, stevens carbon disccross and another stevens. A ritchey ti (brakeaway?), An independent fabrications steel cross etc.

you guys ride nice bikes!


----------



## shutupandride (20. Oktober 2012)

oh das kocmo disc rahmenset ist schon sehr fein
das moots set vom michel ebenso, hoffe es macht nicht schon bald wieder die biege
auf dem link schaut das hellblaue disc gerät cool aus, ist das ein firefly oder ein crema?!


----------



## Altitude (20. Oktober 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> auf dem link schaut das hellblaue disc gerät cool aus, ist das ein firefly oder ein crema?!



des war a crema...


----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2012)

ein paar schöne bikes!


----------



## chriiss (20. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## shutupandride (20. Oktober 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Mawis vor mörderischem Hintergrund


mach mal ein größeres bild, bitte.
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (20. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## shutupandride (20. Oktober 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Gute Bilder hab ich net, weil mieser Fotograf:


na dann haben wir ja was gemeinsam, wobei das bild doch ziemlich gut ist
cooles rad.
das enve/edge zeug ist optisch schon klasse, ob ich carbon jemals am rad haben will, ist aber eine ganz andere frage


----------



## corfrimor (20. Oktober 2012)

Jep, ein sehr elegantes Rad


----------



## chriiss (20. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## singlestoph (20. Oktober 2012)

gabel?

so spontan .....


----------



## chriiss (20. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (20. Oktober 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Flaschenhalter, Naben, Kurbel mit Alukern (wenn ich's richtig weiß) - das dürft's dann aber auch gewesen sein.


ich hab schon die gabel gemeint, die anderen genannten teile würde sogar ich mich trauen, zu fahren


----------



## TiJoe (20. Oktober 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Jep, ein sehr elegantes Rad



In der Tat Chriss!

Mir gefällt dein Hobel auch sehr gut! 

L. G. Joe


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2012)

mir gefallen die aktuellen shimano stis einfach gar nicht mehr. ich hätte zu campa (räder), oder sram (kurbel) gegriffen, dann wäre der markenmix nicht ganz so wild.

sonst aber ein sehr schönes rad!


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2012)

crosserzeit! rewel mit neuer kurbel (rotor agilis), neuem lenker (syntace racelite carbon) und neuen reifen (grifo challenge):




rewel ccr_20121026_03 von ver.sus auf Flickr




rewel ccr_20121026_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr

und das serotta vor dem zugersee und der rigi



müliberg von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## cluso (26. Oktober 2012)

Das Rewel ist viel zu sauber.


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Das Rewel ist viel zu sauber.



ich bin erkähääääältet und das einzige was ich gerade mit rädern machen kann, ist sie zu fotografieren


----------



## chriiss (26. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## singlestoph (26. Oktober 2012)

vielleicht kannst du die rote speiche .....





grün?


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Oktober 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> vielleicht kannst du die rote speiche .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nöö....schlägt sich mit den Bremsen.....


----------



## versus (27. Oktober 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> nöö....schlägt sich mit den Bremsen.....



ich dachte an pörpel... 

 @chriss: die reifen waren ein versuch mit weissem band und weissem sattel. nachdem der sattel schon viiiel zu weiss war, habe ich es bei den reifen gelassen. mal sehen wie die sich unterwegs machen. zur not kommen die hier dran 




DSC01521 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ich dachte an pörpel...
> 
> @chriss: die reifen waren ein versuch mit weissem band und weissem sattel. nachdem der sattel schon viiiel zu weiss war, habe ich es bei den reifen gelassen. mal sehen wie die sich unterwegs machen. zur not kommen die hier dran
> 
> ...



Der Crosser ist doch viel zu schön zum Schlachten!


----------



## versus (27. Oktober 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Der Crosser ist doch viel zu schön zum Schlachten!



nee, das hast du falsch verstanden. wenn bei meinem (rewel) wieder die schwarzen rr dran kommen, kommen die weissen grifos an das querrad meiner liebsten (bianchi). bevor ich das heissgeliebte bianchi schlachte, geht es mir an den kragen


----------



## chriiss (27. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

versus schrieb:


> nee, das hast du falsch verstanden. wenn bei meinem (rewel) wieder die schwarzen rr dran kommen, kommen die weissen grifos an das querrad meiner liebsten (bianchi). bevor ich das heissgeliebte bianchi schlachte, geht es mir an den kragen



Und das vollkommen zu Recht!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Probleme mit Aheadklemme:
> 
> Vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen. Bei meiner Enve-Gabel mit Tune Steuersatz stellt sich immer wieder deutliches Spiel zwischen Gabel und Steuerrohr ein, was sich insbesondere beim Bremsen bemerkbar macht.
> Wenn ich versuche das ganze dann nachzustellen wird das Spiel nicht geringer (Steuersatz wird also nicht zusammengezogen, wie es ja sein sollte). Stattdessen habe ich das Gefühl, dass sich die Klemmung eher im Gabelschaft nach oben zieht. Wenn ich die Schraube weiter zudrehen wollte müsste ich pure Gewalt anwenden - wahrscheinlich würde dann die Aheadkappe zerreißen oder der Gabelschaft würde durch die Ausdehnung des Klemmbolzens beschädigt werden.
> ...



Ich hätte das jetzt mit Carbonmontagepaste versucht. Sollte das falsch gedacht sein lasse ich mich gerne eines Besseren belehren.


----------



## nebeljäger (27. Oktober 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> Probleme mit Aheadklemme:



schon mal versucht einen 3-5mm Spacer über dem Vorbau zu setzen?

Ich vermute das der obere Kragen der "Gabelkralle" blockiert!


----------



## ohneworte (27. Oktober 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> schon mal versucht einen 3-5mm Spacer über dem Vorbau zu setzen?
> 
> Ich vermute das der obere Kragen der "Gabelkralle" blockiert!



Das wäre auch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## shutupandride (27. Oktober 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> grün?


ja, genau. grün und ti passt immer (hab ich mal gehört)
chriss: ich schließ mich dem fotomeister an ...


----------



## chriiss (30. Oktober 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (30. Oktober 2012)

appetizer - mein winterprojekt
(sisp rennrad/radonneur)
















salsa casserol ti prototyp - zufällig rangekommen...  und in meiner rahmenhöhe


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2012)

ui, nett!


----------



## shutupandride (2. November 2012)

Altitude schrieb:


> salsa casserol ti prototyp - zufällig rangekommen...  und in meiner rahmenhöhe


nicht schlecht herr specht, wo du nur immer des geraffel herbringst
der salsa warbird ti ist auch heiss, der wär was für mein vadder sein sohn


----------



## Altitude (2. November 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> nicht schlecht herr specht, wo du nur immer des geraffel herbringst
> der salsa warbird ti ist auch heiss, der wär was für mein vadder sein sohn



wie heißt so schee:

"an gschengdn gaul schaud ma ned ins maul"


----------



## Mootsenger (6. November 2012)

I just got me this, should have it built up by the end of the week. Im excited 
2 nice cross bikes is one to many for me so i need to sell my Moots cross. If interested please let me know..


----------



## shutupandride (10. November 2012)

oh, very nice bike.
(though i´d have rather taken discs, if the choice was up to me ...)
and skinwalls always work fine with ti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mootsenger (10. November 2012)

oh, very nice bike.
(though i´d have rather taken discs, if the choice was up to me ...)
and skinwalls always work fine with ti[/quote]


Thanks!

Yeah im torn on the subject. When im riding in traffic in the city during winter i want discs, for all other riding i want cantibrakes. Had a few discbrake bikes and they felt abit heavy in comparison. This one will be like 7.1kgs complete.

I guess there will be lighter options out there for hydraulic discs soon for both road and cross. Will be cool but im not sure its better for all applications.


----------



## shutupandride (15. November 2012)

Mootsenger schrieb:


> ... for all other riding i want cantibrakes. Had a few discbrake bikes and they felt abit heavy in comparison ...


yes, probably you´re right.
there´s really no reason that cantis wouldn´t be enough to stop a cx bike.
on the other hand i like the "clean look" of cx disc bikes (steel and ti preferred again)


----------



## Mootsenger (17. November 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> yes, probably you´re right.
> there´s really no reason that cantis wouldn´t be enough to stop a cx bike.
> on the other hand i like the "clean look" of cx disc bikes (steel and ti preferred again)



Yeah sure. I agree on the visual aspect too. A disc bike can look very clean with thin tubes as steel and ti. 

So ive had abit of a testride and its a great riding bike. Its more or less identical to the moots but it has a longer headtube and abit more bb drop so i need less spacers. Its abit lighter aswell, feels very snappy. Cranks and bar / saddle account for most of weight savings as frame-weights are more or less the same. 7.180 + bartape complete. Thought i would be sub 7kgs but stem/brakes/tires weighed abit more than i calculated. 

Still havent had a chance to ride it on a trail yet but soon!


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (17. November 2012)




----------



## cluso (17. November 2012)

Miss.Starbucks schrieb:


>



dito...

Very nice...


----------



## Michelangelo (17. November 2012)

Das Seven würde bei mir nur punkten, wenn es aufgrund seiner Geometrie das Psychlo-X locker an die Wand fährt. Kann ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen


----------



## Nordpol (17. November 2012)

...wenn nur die Felgen nicht wären..., oder vieleicht die vom Seven..., das wäre schick.


----------



## Michelangelo (17. November 2012)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...wenn nur die Felgen nicht wären..., oder vieleicht die vom Seven..., das wäre schick.



Mal schauen . Zuerst muß ich Attitude Nr.4 vollenden, dann wollen die beiden Moots auf die BB7 Road SL umgebaut werden. Und danach schau ich mal, was sich im Disc-LR-Sektor zwischenzeitlich durch die zunehmende Anzahl von Disc-Crossern getan hat. Richtig glücklich bin ich mit den Xentis auch nicht mehr, aber so richtig haut mich gerade nichts vom Hocker. Der LRS, der mich reizen würde (ChrisKing-ISO-Disc-Naben mit Enve-Felgen) liegt für mich gerade finanziell in nicht zu erreichbaren Höhen.


----------



## Miss.Starbucks (19. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Richtig glücklich bin ich mit den Xentis auch nicht mehr, aber so richtig haut mich gerade nichts vom Hocker..



 Wieso, was ist mit denen?


----------



## Catsoft (19. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> ...... aber so richtig haut mich gerade nichts vom Hocker.



Wie klingt DAS denn 

Nach dem Projekt ist vor dem Projekt. Mein nächstes Projekt ist die Konsolidierung meines Rennrad/Crosser Bestandes. Daher steht vom DK Rahmen und Gabel zum Verkauf:  1100,--





Wer also noch eine Super Basis sucht... 

Wenn ich ein wenig Geld eingesammelt haben, gibts hier auch bald was Neues zu sehen 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (19. November 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wie klingt DAS denn
> 
> Nach dem Projekt ist vor dem Projekt. Mein nächstes Projekt ist die Konsolidierung meines Rennrad/Crosser Bestandes. Daher steht vom DK Rahmen und Gabel zum Verkauf:  1100,--
> 
> ...







Wie geil ist das den?


----------



## Michelangelo (20. November 2012)

War gerade auf der Serotta Homepage. Ein Trauerspiel  Was habe ich diese Räder mal bewundert, aber was nun übriggeblieben ist


----------



## elrond (21. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> War gerade auf der Serotta Homepage. Ein Trauerspiel  Was habe ich diese Räder mal bewundert, aber was nun übriggeblieben ist


Trauerspiel??? Ja, der Preis vielleicht. Sloping? geht auch ohne, Lackierung was du magst. Schau mal in FR bei Extratour vorbei.


----------



## cluso (21. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> War gerade auf der Serotta Homepage. Ein Trauerspiel  Was habe ich diese Räder mal bewundert, aber was nun übriggeblieben ist



Die machen (fast) alles was du willst.

Von daher ist es deine Entscheidung ob es ein Trauerspiel wird.


----------



## elrond (21. November 2012)

und eines hat Serotta allen anderen vorraus, während die Coladosen und immer globigere Gabeln verbauen, hat er noch Gabeln, die wirklich zu klassischen 1 1/8" Aheadsets passen. Da können die ganzen ENVEs usw. nicht dagegen anstinken.


----------



## versus (22. November 2012)

so viel noch von mir zum thema serotta und trauerspiel:




Custom Colorado von SerottaCycles auf Flickr

ich bitte die stahleinlage zu entschuldigen.


----------



## elrond (22. November 2012)

versus schrieb:


> so viel noch von mir zum thema serotta und trauerspiel:
> auf Flickr
> 
> ich bitte die stahleinlage zu entschuldigen.



Das Trauerspiel ist, daß das wohl einer der letzten, wenn nicht der letzte, Stahlrahmen war, der die Hallen von Serotta verlassen hat. Ebenso gibt's bis auf weiteres keine MTB Rahmen mehr.


----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Das Trauerspiel ist, daß das wohl einer der letzten, wenn nicht der letzte, Stahlrahmen war, der die Hallen von Serotta verlassen hat. Ebenso gibt's bis auf weiteres keine MTB Rahmen mehr.



Ist wahrscheinlich ein Nachfrageproblem, hast Du genug Aufträge für Dein Produkt wirst Du solche Dinge mit Sicherheit nicht aufgeben.


----------



## nebeljäger (22. November 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich ein Nachfrageproblem, hast Du genug Aufträge für Dein Produkt wirst Du solche Dinge mit Sicherheit nicht aufgeben.



oder es ist ihnen vom neuen "Gönner" nahegelegt worden....
Exitus auf Raten??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (22. November 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> oder es ist ihnen vom neuen "Gönner" nahegelegt worden....
> Exitus auf Raten??



Wenn es dem neuen "Gönner" nicht profitabel genug ist auch eine Möglichkeit!


----------



## versus (23. November 2012)

keine ahnung wer der neue gönner ist, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass stahlrahmen momentan gefragter sind als in den letzten 20 jahren. ein massenprodukt ist es natürlich nicht, aber das war serotta ohnehin nie.


----------



## elrond (23. November 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> oder es ist ihnen vom neuen "Gönner" nahegelegt worden....
> Exitus auf Raten??



Ist Serotta mal wieder verkauft worden? 
Hat ihm der Laden zuletzt nicht wieder selbst gehört? Bei dem Titan- und Stahlboom der letzten Jahre, muß er dann wirklich kein besonders guter Kaufmann sein...


----------



## shutupandride (23. November 2012)

sehr schade für einen meiner Langzeitlieblinge; aber sie werden wohl ihre Gründe haben wieso sie sich mit Gewalt ins Nirvana schießen, seien es die Mondpreise, ein "Gönner" oder Eingaben von Marsmenschen ...


----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2012)

......als ich bei ben serotta war 1993( kurz davor war flo wiesmann da im praktikum) hatte der typ noch einen gutes soul( obwohl er einen hang zum ... hatte)
im laden wo ich arbeitete haben wir die meisten serottas verkauft ( schweizweit)darum war es fast schon ne pflicht den usa tripp mit nen besuch zu verbinden

ich denke er (war) ein verdammt guter kaufmann und geschäftsführer, hatte verdammt gute (seriöse) typen in der produktion) sonst wäre die marke nicht so populär geworden.

wenn ich aber aktuelle sachen angucke,( ab und an hat man solche begegnungen live) da würde ich bei der verarbeitung niemals drauf schliessen das das ein serotta ist...

auch die nähte bei nebelsjägers nove haben mich  ein wenig iritiert

_ein knick war sicher die produktion und entwicklung seiner plasteteile... das kann gut möglich sein das er sich da überworfen hat ( wie ja auch titus und viele andere davor)_


also mal ein rad von dieser zeit wo die welt noch in ordnung war


----------



## versus (23. November 2012)

hier auch alles noch in bester ordnung 




müliberg von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (23. November 2012)

versus schrieb:


> hier auch alles noch in bester ordnung


ab zu mir mit dem Ding, ersatzweise auch das von Martin H aus A mitsamt der kocmo Gabel ...
oder es findet sich mal ein schönes CSI in 56


----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ab zu mir mit dem Ding, ersatzweise auch das von Martin H aus A mitsamt der kocmo Gabel ...
> oder es findet sich mal ein schönes CSI in 56


 ODER MAN LÄSST DIE ROMANTIK IM BETT UND GEHT NEUE WEGE.......


----------



## shutupandride (23. November 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ODER MAN LÄSST DIE ROMANTIK IM BETT UND GEHT NEUE WEGE.......


ne, ein CSI ist schon ganz lange ein Traum, das muss einfach sein irgendwann


----------



## versus (23. November 2012)

in jedem fall ein erfüllenswerter traum. im vergleich zum mtb sind die technischen neuerung beim rennrad nicht so gewaltig, dass man nur noch brandaktuelles material fahren möchte. so ein verschwurbelter plastebomber mag leichter und steifer sein, aber wen juckt das schon.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. November 2012)

versus schrieb:


> in jedem fall ein erfüllenswerter traum. im vergleich zum mtb sind die technischen neuerung beim rennrad nicht so gewaltig, dass man nur noch brandaktuelles material fahren möchte. so ein verschwurbelter plastebomber mag leichter und steifer sein, aber wen juckt das schon.


 
 das bestimmt
 aber ich dachte da eher etwas auf mass - schön und bezahlbar.....


----------



## shutupandride (23. November 2012)

etz kommt sowieso erstmal sowas ins haus, damit ich meinem sohn nicht immer so blöd beim training zuschauen muss, sondern auch ein bisschen spass  hab 



... sorry for complete off topic


----------



## cluso (23. November 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> also mal ein rad von dieser zeit wo die welt noch in ordnung war



Da ist die Welt aber nicht in Ordnung bei dem Rad...

da schon eher:



versus schrieb:


> hier auch alles noch in bester ordnung


----------



## Mootsenger (24. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Das Seven würde bei mir nur punkten, wenn es aufgrund seiner Geometrie das Psychlo-X locker an die Wand fährt. Kann ich mir aber irgendwie nicht vorstellen



Iv seen this bike lots of times before. I love it! The wheels are not my cup of tea tho but other than that 10 out of 10 !


----------



## shutupandride (24. November 2012)

hab noch was gefunden, bei serotta scheints tatsächlich finster zu werden
http://www.saratogian.com/articles/2011/10/25/news/doc4ea5a153ccc7f156376564.txt?viewmode=fullstory


----------



## Catsoft (27. November 2012)

Moin!

Ist zwar keine Rennrad, passt hier aber doch ganz gut rein:













Auf Bild Nummer 3 ist das schockierende Gewicht zu sehen 

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. November 2012)

tut mir leid, dass ich das so sagen, oder fragen muss, aber hast du DAFÜR das dekerf hergegeben   

dieses helixgeschwurbel wird sich mir niemals erschliessen.


----------



## shutupandride (27. November 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> das schockierende Gewicht


uff, allerdings!!!

das DK ist schon weg?


----------



## Catsoft (27. November 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> uff, allerdings!!!
> 
> das DK ist schon weg?



das DK wird wohl eher bleiben  Das Lynskey ist wieder weg. ich wollte einen Disc-Crosser für die Saison 2014 aufbauen, aber bei dem Gewicht


----------



## nebeljäger (27. November 2012)

Gewicht.....

wäre für mich da sekundär....sehr sekundär....


----------



## nebeljäger (27. November 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hab noch was gefunden, bei serotta scheints tatsächlich finster zu werden
> http://www.saratogian.com/articles/2011/10/25/news/doc4ea5a153ccc7f156376564.txt?viewmode=fullstory



oha....


----------



## shutupandride (27. November 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> das DK wird wohl eher bleiben


was auch besser für meine Gesundheit ist


----------



## nebeljäger (27. November 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> was auch besser für meine Gesundheit ist



[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3vXPo7lNYzk"]Vinnie Jones'  Hands-only CPR (funny short film) - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## versus (28. November 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> das DK wird wohl eher bleiben  Das Lynskey ist wieder weg. ich wollte einen Disc-Crosser für die Saison 2014 aufbauen, aber bei dem Gewicht



gute entscheidung!


----------



## Michelangelo (28. November 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> aber bei dem Gewicht



Das Ding ist ja schwerer als mein 0815-straight gauged Psychlo-X


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (28. November 2012)

Michelangelo schrieb:


> Das Ding ist ja schwerer als mein 0815-straight gauged Psychlo-X



Aber hallo 

Lynskey BlaBla: the tubeset is huge compared to the cooper cx, and where are you seeing a "claimed weight" on any of our bikes??  we've never claimed to be the lightest choice, only the fastest.  the chain stay yoke, plus the larger down tube diameter of the procross over the cooper cx, as well as the oversized head tube all three will add weight.  

Ich hätte jetzt erwartet, dass der Mehrpreis in eine aufwendigeren und damit mindestens gleich schweren Rohrsatz fließt. Sonst braucht´s keinen Renncrosser. Jetzt muß ich mal schauen. Vielleicht doch Carbon


----------



## cluso (28. November 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Gewicht.....
> 
> wäre für mich da sekundär....sehr sekundär....



Absolut,

hab gerade heftig schlucken müssen...


----------



## Mootsenger (10. Dezember 2012)

Anyone know a website other than ebay that is good for trying to sell a moots in europe (germany would be good, you guys seem to have more cash than rest of europe..) ? Need the cross gone.. 

I tried to advertise on this site but i dident understand the process. Dont speak german unfortunetly.

Thanks!


----------



## chriiss (10. Dezember 2012)

.


----------



## Mootsenger (10. Dezember 2012)

chriiss schrieb:


> What about IBC?   =>  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/



Thank you!

Shutupnride also helped me abit with the translation.

Cheers!


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Bin gerade über die Galerie von Bespoke Cycles gestolpert: http://cyclesbespoke.com/gallery/

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (13. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Catsoft (15. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Wer noch ein RR braucht: Bei H&S  gibt´s den Cube (Lynskey) Rahmen für 899,--!!!

Robert


----------



## shutupandride (18. Dezember 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wer noch ein RR braucht


das reinste Geschwür im Vergleich zu Deinem DK ...


----------



## shutupandride (16. Januar 2013)

... und ewig lockt das Bike



http://www.ebay.com/itm/2010-CARL-STRONG-TITANIUM-BIKE-57-8cm-/230912098448?


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2013)

Schick!


----------



## shutupandride (19. Januar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schick!


Dein Zeug aber auch


----------



## Catsoft (19. Januar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Dein Zeug aber auch



Ja, der DK ist schick. Aber zu groß bleibt zu groß  Ich schrumpfe eher, als dass ich noch länger werde. Und für die nächste Saison will ich meinen Renncrosser ablösen


----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> ...Und für die nächste Saison will ich meinen Renncrosser ablösen


na vllt wirds ja was mit einem Deal

kann mir mal jmd verraten, warum sich die Amis so saudumm anstellen, ihr Zeug nach Europa zu verschiffen? Da läuft mir einer meiner Traumrahmen über den Weg und raus kommt nur dummes Gebabbel
Hat jmd der Herren Erfahrung mit myus und mit was die idR nach Europa weiterversenden? Alles andere als usps scheint mir doch viel zu teuer zu sein ...


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> na vllt wirds ja was mit einem Deal
> 
> kann mir mal jmd verraten, warum sich die Amis so saudumm anstellen, ihr Zeug nach Europa zu verschiffen? Da läuft mir einer meiner Traumrahmen über den Weg und raus kommt nur dummes Gebabbel
> Hat jmd der Herren Erfahrung mit myus und mit was die idR nach Europa weiterversenden? Alles andere als usps scheint mir doch viel zu teuer zu sein ...
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1296585


 
*myus* 
 bis heute ca 7 rahmen/ gabeln ohne probleme in der schweiz angekommen


----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *myus*
> bis heute ca 7 rahmen/ gabeln ohne probleme in der schweiz angekommen


und womit schicken die idR weiter, mit usps?
myus beschreibt ja , immer den billigsten Versand zu nehmen und
das ist meiner Erfahrung nach immer usps gewesen ...
(das Problem mit der Höhe der Versandkosten besteht dabei doppelt, da D auch Zoll (immerhin 23,9%) auf die Versandkosten erhebt)
thx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> und womit schicken die idR weiter, mit usps?
> myus beschreibt ja , immer den billigsten Versand zu nehmen und
> das ist meiner Erfahrung nach immer usps gewesen ...
> (das Problem mit der Höhe der Versandkosten besteht dabei doppelt, da D auch Zoll (immerhin 23,9%) auf die Versandkosten erhebt)
> thx


usps ja


----------



## Nordpol (25. Januar 2013)

ich habe meinen Rahmen über FedEx bekommen, und allem in allem mußt Du mit ca.25% Aufschlag rechnen. Die 25% beziehen sich auf die Rechnung im Karton und nicht auf die Rechnung die Du mit der Karte zahlst, das sind die Amis ganz pfiffig beziehungsweise sehr entgegen kommend.


----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ich habe meinen Rahmen über FedEx bekommen, und allem in allem mußt Du mit ca.25% Aufschlag rechnen. Die 25% beziehen sich auf die Rechnung im Karton und nicht auf die Rechnung die Du mit der Karte zahlst, das sind die Amis ganz pfiffig beziehungsweise sehr entgegen kommend.


aha, danke euch!


----------



## Altitude (26. Januar 2013)

@ziggi-bürschla
bei problemen mim schmuggel aus zupferhausen - meldst dich halt - ich hab da noch so ein zwei pfade unter dem radar...


----------



## cluso (26. Januar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> na vllt wirds ja was mit einem Deal
> 
> kann mir mal jmd verraten, warum sich die Amis so saudumm anstellen, ihr Zeug nach Europa zu verschiffen? Da läuft mir einer meiner Traumrahmen über den Weg und raus kommt nur dummes Gebabbel
> Hat jmd der Herren Erfahrung mit myus und mit was die idR nach Europa weiterversenden? Alles andere als usps scheint mir doch viel zu teuer zu sein ...



Schickes Teil.


----------



## versus (26. Januar 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> Schickes Teil.



oh ja! gespannt, ob es klappt.


----------



## Catsoft (26. Januar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> na vllt wirds ja was mit einem Deal
> 
> kann mir mal jmd verraten, warum sich die Amis so saudumm anstellen, ihr Zeug nach Europa zu verschiffen? Da läuft mir einer meiner Traumrahmen über den Weg und raus kommt nur dummes Gebabbel
> Hat jmd der Herren Erfahrung mit myus und mit was die idR nach Europa weiterversenden? Alles andere als usps scheint mir doch viel zu teuer zu sein ...




Schönes Teil  Aber das Geld...

MYUS hab ich auch schon erfolgreich genutzt. Aber ganz so günstig war´s nicht....

Wenn sich jetzt noch jemand meines Dk´s erbarmt


----------



## shutupandride (27. Januar 2013)

....


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2013)

....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (29. Januar 2013)

...!!!


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2013)

???


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Januar 2013)

... ahhhh


----------



## shutupandride (30. Januar 2013)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ... ahhhh


abwarten.


----------



## TiJoe (30. Januar 2013)

Sagt mal Jungs habe ich was verpasst, oder sind eure Hieroglyphen irgendwie deutbar???

Gruß Joe


----------



## Catsoft (30. Januar 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Sagt mal Jungs habe ich was verpasst, oder sind eure Hieroglyphen irgendwie deutbar???
> 
> Gruß Joe




Nö nicht wirklich und nö....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (31. Januar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nö nicht wirklich und nö....




ich fürchte, da hat er Recht der Mann !
Dein DK ist aus der Signatur verschwunden ...


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Dein DK ist aus der Signatur verschwunden ...



Was nur bedeutet, dass ich im Moment ein paar Anfragen habe und deshalb nicht aktiv tätig bin....


----------



## MForrest (1. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche immer noch das passende Trikot in L besser XL zu meinem Merlin Taiga,

hat da einer eine Idee, danke

Grüße aus'em Schwarzen Wald Martin


----------



## singlestoph (2. Februar 2013)

ebay USA ? 

und wenn sie nicht intl. verschicken wollen musst du den pfeiffen halt ne mail schreiben die sich gewaschen hat. sowas wie: elende pussies, auf der ganzen Welt Krieg führen und nicht mal n packet um die welt schicken können und dann trotzdem ständig die ganzen schönenalten rennräder aus italien kaufen wollen .....


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2013)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ebay USA ?
> 
> und wenn sie nicht intl. verschicken wollen musst du den pfeiffen halt ne mail schreiben die sich gewaschen hat. sowas wie: elende pussies, auf der ganzen Welt Krieg führen und nicht mal n packet um die welt schicken können und dann trotzdem ständig die ganzen schönenalten rennräder aus italien kaufen wollen .....



Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich in diesen dunklen Teil der Welt verschicken soll. Wie du mir...


----------



## Altitude (2. Februar 2013)

ferdisch:







salsa casseroll ti sisp radonneur


----------



## singlestoph (2. Februar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade am überlegen, ob ich in diesen dunklen Teil der Welt verschicken soll. Wie du mir...



nicht dass das irgenwas hilft aber hauptsache man hat es denen wieder mal gesagt ...

man kann auch sowas wie 20 gründe warum ich nix nach amiland schicke bei seinen e-bay auktionen in die Signatur schreiben ....  habs natürlich schon gehört, elende pisser


----------



## shutupandride (4. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


>


tja, hab das Ding zwar ersteigert, aber leider sind die Verhandlungen bezüglich des Versandes gescheitert, so dass er jetzt wieder zur Verfügung steht:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160969290944
möge er in gute Hände kommen, vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Geschick  ...


----------



## Catsoft (4. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> tja, hab das Ding zwar ersteigert, aber leider sind die Verhandlungen bezüglich des Versandes gescheitert, so dass er jetzt wieder zur Verfügung steht:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160969290944
> möge er in gute Hände kommen, vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Geschick  ...



Schade, hätte gut hier rein gepasst....


----------



## shutupandride (7. Februar 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schade, hätte gut hier rein gepasst....


ja, sehe ich auch so.
DK ist weg? 
Bock auf ti-Treff in Franken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (8. Februar 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ja, sehe ich auch so.
> DK ist weg?
> Bock auf ti-Treff in Franken?



Das DK ist noch da. Ich versuch mich gerade schlau zu machen, was bei einem Export nach Übersee zu beachten ist.

Bock hätte ich schon. Zeit wohl leider nicht. Mal sehen....

Robert


----------



## Mootsenger (17. Februar 2013)

I know this is not the place really but theres also lots of ti lovers here, so 1 last try.

Still have my moots cross for sale and it needs to go..

Ill do 1650 euros + ship with bank transfer, 3% if paypal.

Included: frame fork headset and cable hanger. 

Also have 120mm new moots stem with 2x1cm spacer if its of interest. 
Additional 170 euros for that. 

Great price imo. Shipping from Sweden.. 

Someone needs a great frame at a good price!? 

This one is mint! Sorry for my foot in the pic .)

Cheers
B


----------



## Rutil (4. März 2013)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/03/04...es-revived-by-competitive-cyclist/#more-56276
Merlin ist "zurück".
Nachdem ABG die Marke an die Wand gefahren hat und Competitive Cyclist 2 Jahre lang keinen Rahmen gezeigt hat, war meine Hoffnung ziemlich dahin. Nun haben sie auf der NAHBS doch noch den neuen Extralight Rahmen präsentiert. Bin positiv überrascht, das Ding gefällt mir echt gut, und nicht nur, weil ich ein ewiger Merlin Jünger bin. PF 30 hätte nicht sein müssen, 44mm Steuerrohr finde ich mittlerweile in Ordnung. Dicke Rohre, klassische Decals, schönes Headbadge. Gefertigt bei FORM Cycles, somit wohl top Qualität. Das hätte man auch schlechter machen können...
Einzig die Geometrie ist irgendwie rätselhaft: OR 54,5 und Sitzrohr mitte-ende 55? Welcome to the eighties!


----------



## Altitude (5. März 2013)

finde ich immer wieder schön was firefly so macht:


----------



## singlestoph (5. März 2013)

ich frag mich haltimmer wenn ich sowas sehe wo der nutzen davon ist und ob die da einen kompletten rahmen auseinander sägen wie damals merlin/spezialized  ich hoffe mal nicht


----------



## Rutil (5. März 2013)

wär doch toll, dann könnten sie den nächsten Rahmen mit Carbonmuffen und Titanrohren machen und hätten keinen Abfall...


----------



## ohneworte (5. März 2013)

Rutil schrieb:


> wär doch toll, dann könnten sie den nächsten Rahmen mit Carbonmuffen und Titanrohren machen und hätten keinen Abfall...


----------



## singlestoph (6. März 2013)

ich denke die sind alt genug um zu wissen was sie tun


----------



## theofil11 (26. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Serotta Legend Ti Rahmen in Grösse 56cm und 1 1/8" Steuerrohr.

Falls jemand Interesse hat, würde ich meinen Serotta CHT Rahmen (Grösse 46cm) zum Tausch anbieten.







Am liebsten wäre mir ein besagtes Legend Ti, in Frage kommen aber auch:

- Independent Fabrication Crown Jewel Ti
- Merlin (Extralight, Cielo)
- Serotta (Classique Ti, Concours Ti, Ottrot, Nove)
- Seven Cycles (Axiom SL, 622SLX, Elium, Axiom, Odonata)

Ich freue mich über jedes Angebot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (28. März 2013)

grüsse aus dem nasskalten veneto


----------



## shutupandride (28. März 2013)

1.zur gneibe gfohrn
2.Fohrrod assbaggd aus´m Audo
3.Fläschla neigschdeggd
3.hiegstellt
4.Foddo gmacht
5.Fohrrod widder eibaggd in´s Audo
6.in die gneibe ganger

...ohje, mein Neid spielt mir gerade einen Streich, vermute ich.
Vor einem Monat hätte ich fast einenebensolchen Rahmen mit time Gabel für einen sehr guten Preis ergattert, aber die merkwürdigen Amis sind mit Argumenten nicht zu überzeugen ...  
Schöner Hobel, solltest Du jemals, dann ...


----------



## Altitude (28. März 2013)

...häng ich den ibis an die wand


----------



## Catsoft (1. April 2013)

Das Wetter auf Malle war ein Traum die letzten 14 Tage:





Robert


----------



## cluso (1. April 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das Wetter auf Malle war ein Traum die letzten 14 Tage:
> 
> Robert



Top, kannst du so verpacken und mir schicken. 

Im Ernst, superschönes Rad, aber die klobige Sattelstütze stört mich ein bisschen.

Grüße


----------



## shutupandride (5. April 2013)

ooops, I did it again ...



... den link zum zugehörigen "Liedchen" erpar ich uns lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (5. April 2013)

Sehr schön Alex, so ein CSL ist schon schick! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Don Trailo (5. April 2013)

Bravo Alessandro 
Für die Straße ist made in italy
Doch ganz was feines


----------



## Altitude (5. April 2013)

eine sehr gute entscheidung - gratuliere - meld mich freiwillig als mitfahrer bei der jungfernfahrt...


----------



## versus (5. April 2013)

super alex! da könnten michi, du und ich nächstes mal einen flotten dreier machen


----------



## shutupandride (5. April 2013)

Danke Euch!
Habe mich (vorerst) für die Beibehaltung eines Rennrads und gegen einen zweiten Crosser (sorry,   @Catsoft (!!!), nach wie vor sehr schönes kish übrigens) entschieden ...
Da aber nichts so beständig ist wie die Veränderung, geb ich mal keine Prognose ab, wie lange die Momentaufnahme anhält. Wenn also einer käme der das Morati ...
oh mann, hört das denn nie auf ??? ...


----------



## Catsoft (5. April 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> oh mann, hört das denn nie auf ??? ...



Nee, das hört nie auf 

Schönes Rewel und da ich die Werkstatt schon mal besichtigen durfte....


----------



## cluso (6. April 2013)

Gib Laut wenn die Trennung vom Morati akut wird.


----------



## nebeljäger (13. April 2013)

mal wieder was von mir:

Appenzeller Hüglikitsch....

...nicht nur Käse und Bier aus dieser Gegend sind formidable...


----------



## Altitude (13. April 2013)

a draum - wie immer!


----------



## cluso (14. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. April 2013)

ich war dann auch nochmal mit dem crosser am fluss entlang rollen




kloster fahr von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Altitude (21. April 2013)

frühling in frangen


----------



## elrond (27. April 2013)

Die Wiesmann Gabel steht zum Verkauf:




http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?280256-Wiesmann-Titangabel&p=4305772#post4305772


----------



## cluso (27. April 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> Die Wiesmann Gabel steht zum Verkauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Könntest du den Schaft bitte auf 1 Zoll abdrehen?


----------



## iRider (27. April 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> Die Wiesmann Gabel steht zum Verkauf



Mist, leider nicht genug Reifenfreiheit. 
Welche andere Ti-Gabeln sind denn zu empfehlen? Optisch gefallen mir Kocmo und Falkenjagd gut, halten die? Bin recht leicht, also ist mangelnde Steifigkeit nicht so das Problem.

Danke!


----------



## versus (27. April 2013)

iRider schrieb:


> halten die?



was meinst du mit "halten"? ob sie abbrechen? 

ich fahre eine kocmo am crosser (siehe 5 posts zurück) und wiege 84kg. bis jetzt ist noch alles dran.


----------



## iRider (27. April 2013)

versus schrieb:


> was meinst du mit "halten"? ob sie abbrechen?
> 
> ich fahre eine kocmo am crosser (siehe 5 posts zurück) und wiege 84kg. bis jetzt ist noch alles dran.



Ja, das meinte ich. Man liest von älteren Generationen von Kocmo Gabeln ja ab und an schlechte Sachen. Was ist mit der Falkenjagd? Da finde ich Null Feedback.


----------



## Rutil (28. April 2013)

Zur Falkenjagd wirst du auch nichts finden. Außer einigen "eigenartigen" Threads, die von Falkenjagd selbst erstellt wurden in diversen Foren, ist da nichts herauszubekommen. Eigentlich schade, da manche Rahmen doch recht nett sind und tlw. von renommierten Herstellern gefertigt werden. Leider auch sehr viel komisches Marketinggeschwurbel und unklare Angaben zur Herstellung (wer, wo, welche Rohre, nach welchen Vorgaben, etc.). So wird das eher nichts werden. Die Gabel ist schätzungsweise ein Chinaprodukt, mir gefällt sie einfach nicht.


----------



## Nordpol (28. April 2013)

> Die Gabel ist schätzungsweise ein Chinaprodukt, mir gefällt sie einfach nicht.



Und die Rahmen sind mit dehnen von Lynskey identisch...
Falkenjagd stellt glaube ich nichts selber her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (28. April 2013)

Der Verkaufsgrund:


----------



## singlestoph (28. April 2013)

komischer grund ... ich würd die gabel nicht verkaufen und zur gabel den passenden serottarahmen suchen. wer hat die gabel eigentlich gebaut? time, look? ich find die Gabelenden nicht sehr hübsch


----------



## elrond (28. April 2013)

singlestoph schrieb:


> komischer grund ... ich würd die gabel nicht verkaufen und zur gabel den passenden serottarahmen suchen. wer hat die gabel eigentlich gebaut? time, look? ich find die Gabelenden nicht sehr hübsch



Die Gabel ist neu, suchen müßte ich da gar nicht, da die Gabel noch am Samstag bei meinem Händler im "passenden" Rahmen steckte. Die Gabel wird noch immer so gebaut und angeboten, kommt eher von Reynolds bzw. dessen Zulieferer als von Look oder Time. Ist neben der Columbus Minimal die einzig noch erhältliche Gabel, die zu einem CK paßt. Easton, EDGE und Konsorten tun dies nicht.


----------



## shutupandride (28. April 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist neu, ...


ich find beide schick, verkaufen würde ich die wiesmann (sofern nicht die existenz bedroht ist) wohl dennoch nicht.
würde mich echt freuen, wenn du zum ti treff kommen würdest
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=619787


----------



## iRider (29. April 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Und die Rahmen sind mit dehnen von Lynskey identisch...
> Falkenjagd stellt glaube ich nichts selber her.



Das dachte ich auch. Dann gabe es aber in irgendeiner Bravo zu lesen dass sie die Preise damit rechtfertigen da sie ausschliesslich in Bayern und Östereich fertigen und eigentlich aus dem Ti-Prototypenbau für die Luftfahrtindustrie kommen. Hä???


----------



## elrond (29. April 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ich find beide schick, verkaufen würde ich die wiesmann (sofern nicht die existenz bedroht ist) wohl dennoch nicht.
> würde mich echt freuen, wenn du zum ti treff kommen würdest
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=619787



Danke für die Einladung,  habe aber ja leider kein Titan-MTB und außerdem ist der Zeitpunkt etwas schlecht, laufe am Wochenende darauf nen Marathon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thoralfw (29. April 2013)

hallo zusammen,

hat jemand von euch vielleicht nen tipp zur steuersatz/gabel kombination. um was für eine gabel könnte es sich handeln? ich baue mir gerade auch ein csl auf und finde das hier ganz interessant:


----------



## TiJoe (29. April 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung,  habe aber ja leider kein Titan-MTB und außerdem ist der Zeitpunkt etwas schlecht, laufe am Wochenende darauf nen Marathon.



Schade!

Einen "Läufer mit Titanambitionen" hätte ich gerne kennen gelernt! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Rutil (29. April 2013)

iRider schrieb:


> Das dachte ich auch. Dann gabe es aber in irgendeiner Bravo zu lesen dass sie die Preise damit rechtfertigen da sie ausschliesslich in Bayern und Östereich fertigen und eigentlich aus dem Ti-Prototypenbau für die Luftfahrtindustrie kommen. Hä???


 Siehst du, genau das meinte ich mit Marketinggeschwurbel. Dass die eigene Werkzeuge zu Reynolds schicken, und die mit diesen Werkzeugen dann spezielle Rohrsätze herstellen, nach Bayern schicken und die dort zu einer handvoll Rahmen verbraten werden, erscheint mir doch etwas unrealistisch. Aber so sollen die supersteifen Topmodelle Zustandekommen (beispielsweise der Renner, der in der Procycling und im Roadbike war).
Egal, jeder wie er mag, das hilft dir halt leider auch nicht weiter bei der Gabel. Ich bin ein echter Titanjünger, aber bei der Gabel sehe ich bei aller Liebe wenig Land. Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum du eine möchtest?


----------



## singlestoph (29. April 2013)

thoralfw schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von euch vielleicht nen tipp zur steuersatz/gabel kombination. um was für eine gabel könnte es sich handeln? ich baue mir gerade auch ein csl auf und finde das hier ganz interessant:



ich würd bei rewel nachfragen


----------



## shutupandride (29. April 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung,  habe aber ja leider kein Titan-MTB und außerdem ist der Zeitpunkt etwas schlecht, laufe am Wochenende darauf nen Marathon.


zum Glück bin ich davon seit meinem ersten und letzten 1998 kuriert, leider ist der Herr Runner´s-High nicht bei mir vorbeigekommen

Ti-MTB ist natürlich nicht zwingend, ein Faible dafür reicht vollkommen, was in Deinem Fall ausreichend vorhanden gewesen wäre
Schade!


----------



## Jesus Freak (29. April 2013)

Ohne Laufen kann ich nicht mehr Rad fahren... Dem Bandscheibenvorfall sei Dank...


----------



## iRider (30. April 2013)

Rutil schrieb:


> Egal, jeder wie er mag, das hilft dir halt leider auch nicht weiter bei der Gabel. Ich bin ein echter Titanjünger, aber bei der Gabel sehe ich bei aller Liebe wenig Land. Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund, warum du eine möchtest?



Keinen. Sah nur nach einer interessanten Alternative zu Kocmo aus. Ausserdem gefallen mir die Breezer-Style Ausfallenden recht gut.


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Mai 2013)

eine heute viel befahrene Schwägalp 1278m(CH/SG/AR)


----------



## elrond (1. Mai 2013)

der heute wenig befahrene Belchen 1360m:






uuuups falsches Rahmenmaterial...


----------



## chriiss (1. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (1. Mai 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Egal, schön und meine alte Heimat (Münstertal)



auch meine, deshalb würde ich hier lieber trotzdem auf krumme plastikgurken verzichten


----------



## chriiss (2. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## versus (2. Mai 2013)

ok, ich komme nicht gerade AUS dem münstertal 
aber nicht weit weg (tuniberg) und ich habe oft im münstertal gekickt. vielleicht hatten wir da mal das vergnügen 

die tour auf den belchen mache ich gerne, wenn ich mal zuhause bin.


----------



## chriiss (2. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Altitude (3. Mai 2013)

from pregasina with love...


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2013)

du hast ja höllische höhenschläge vorne und hinten


----------



## Altitude (3. Mai 2013)

biopace laufräder - der letzte schrei


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> biopace laufräder - der letzte schrei


----------



## shutupandride (3. Mai 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> biopace laufräder


ach diese Färdder sind einfach ein unendliches Mysterium ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (4. Mai 2013)

auch schon kapiert...


----------



## Altitude (11. Mai 2013)

der fädder landkreis is scho echt schee...






und des wedder war subber um den neuen kiddel auszuführen...


----------



## TiJoe (13. Mai 2013)

Stylemäßig wieder mal alles gegeben!? ;-)


----------



## Altitude (16. Mai 2013)

es klappert die mühle am rauschenden bach...


----------



## singlestoph (17. Mai 2013)

mein Vater kriegt ein neues Trainingsbike mit humanerer Übersetzung, das ding stand jetzt ein paar monate nur rum.dafür krieg ich den Stahlitaliener mit dem unbequemen Turbo zurück , der ist auch etwas grösser, auf dem bild ist der sattel schon ca2,5cm weiter unten als normal...


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2013)

*UFF!* das herzugeben hätte ich nur schwer übers herz bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (18. Mai 2013)

leihweise ... da steht der sattel schon ca 2,5cm weiter unten ... so im profil angeschaut sieht der rahmen sowieso auszkleinfürmich


----------



## shutupandride (18. Mai 2013)

hm, bin irgendwie unentschlossen, wie findet ihr die Proportionen der Rohre?
Danke für Eure Meinung!


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Mai 2013)

.... was mich am meisten stören würde ist das steuerrohr....


----------



## elrond (18. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> [/url]
> hm, bin irgendwie unentschlossen, wie findet ihr die Proportionen der Rohre?
> Danke für Eure Meinung!




paßt! Allerdings gehört für mich in ein Titanrahmen ein klassischer Chris King (oder Campa Record) Aheadset. Für alles andere gibt's Carbonrahmen, die alles so ziemlich alles besser können. Müßte ich allerdings alle Räder bis auf eines hergeben, ich würde mein 9 Jahre altes Vamoots behalten...


----------



## shutupandride (19. Mai 2013)

tja ich befürchte, ihr habt die gleiche Meinung wie ich ....
nacht aber nix, ein Freund hätte ihn gerne und ich würde dafür im Gegenzug einen klassischen serotta Rahmen mit Banderolen kriegen.
mal sehen ...
Das mit dem Vamoots versteh ich vollauf, es ist auch bei mir nicht so, dass mir der ein oder andere Carbon oder Alu Rahmen nicht auch gefallen oder ich die Materialeigenschaften anzweifeln würde; langfristige "Liebe" lol ergäbe sich aber ziemlich sicher kaum
Danke Euch.


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2013)

@ghettokind
net jammern - des bassd scho - nachdem das rewel einen campa aufbau bekommen soll - ich hab noch nen neutron ultra lrs (schwarz - klassische optik) rumliegen...


----------



## Altitude (19. Mai 2013)

pfingstausflug mim titan-radonneur = "kraft mit rad einheit"


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> hm, bin irgendwie unentschlossen, wie findet ihr die Proportionen der Rohre?
> Danke für Eure Meinung!



michi hat auch ein CSL, ein sehr schönes gefährt (besseres foto habe ich gerade nicht)!




horgenmeilen_ritcheyrewel von ver.sus auf Flickr

das hat allerdings auch ein gerades steuerrohr. die rohrquerschnitte sind schon dicker, als bei anderen ti-rahmen, aber ich finde das gesamtbild der rewels absolut stimmig.

wenn ich allerdings ein serotta zum tausch angeboten bekommen würde... schwierig 
passt das denn? ein legend? wie alt?

neutron ultra wäre in beiden fällen eine überlegung wert.


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Mai 2013)

gemütliches Ausrollen auf meinem "täglichen" Heimweg. 


....immer wieder bietet die Natur Facetten die mich mit einem "whaouu" vom Rad steigen lassen...


----------



## Fezza (19. Mai 2013)

Herrlich!!

Am Vormittag war's noch etwas unfreundlicher....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (19. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## Altitude (20. Mai 2013)

der herr nebeljäger hat halt ein händchen für schöne
räder & gramdiose fotos


----------



## Altitude (26. Mai 2013)

limburgs mooiste:


----------



## elrond (30. Mai 2013)

wieder startklar für diese Saison:


----------



## Nordpol (30. Mai 2013)

sehr schön...


----------



## TiJoe (30. Mai 2013)

Schon schick, aber die vorherige Version fand ich harmonischer...

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (30. Mai 2013)

noch so ein Spinner, der auf polierte oldschool Campakurbeln steht
Hattest Du nichtmal irgendwelche Frästeile?
Ich finds nach wie vor top, die neuen (?) Systemlaufräder aber eher unschön
ach ja: viel "Spaß" beim Marathon nächste Woche 

   @Altitude: war das das diesjährige Rösslein-Highlight?


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Mai 2013)

Die schlanken Campa Kurbeln finde ich auch hammer-geil! 
Kürzlich war ich eh auf der Suche nach schlanken Alukurbeln mit klassischem Look und bin bei denen hier gelandet, Sugino Mighty Tour (BCD: 110 mm): 






Sollte bei mir dieses Jahr ein Stahlrenner aufgebaut werden, schraub ich mir die dran. Für Middleburn gibt es leider keinen Road Spider mit 110 mm/74 mm BCD...


----------



## elrond (30. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> noch so ein Spinner, der auf polierte oldschool Campakurbeln steht
> Hattest Du nichtmal irgendwelche Frästeile?
> Ich finds nach wie vor top, die neuen (?) Systemlaufräder aber eher unschön
> ach ja: viel "Spaß" beim Marathon nächste Woche


Ich hatte zuletzt ne Tune Kurbel mit Sixpack am Moots. Der größere Q-Faktor und geringere Steifigkeit gegenüber der Campa 11-fach Carbon Kurbel am De Rosa sind mir aber zusehends auf den Keks gegangen. Die alte Record Kurbel lag noch im Keller, das Innenlager auch und drehte sich auch noch absolut smooth.  Das Rad mag zwar mit Tune Kurbel, Tune Laufrädern und Titangabel besser ausgesehen haben, besser fahren tut es sich aber mit dem jetzigen Setup. Jetzt fahr ich noch meine restlichen 10-fach Kassetten auf und dann kommt ne 11-fach Record dran und höchstwahrscheinlich auch mal noch ein Satz Lightweights...
Und danke für die Wünsche zum Marathon, das wird wirklich mal wieder ein Spaß...  Bin aber heiß drauf, hoffe ich überzocke nicht gleich wieder auf den ersten km....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (30. Mai 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> ... hoffe ich überzocke nicht gleich wieder auf den ersten km....


wenn einen dicke Hausfrauen in victory Schuhen (scheinbar) mühelos überholen wie mich damals, kann einem die Eitelkeit den schönsten (Puls-)Plan versauen.
Die Rechnung kam ab km35 in Form des Mannes mit dem Hammer 
Viel Erfolg!

  @Jesusfreak: die suginos sind cool, kann die Brotmaschinen nimmer sehen


----------



## elrond (30. Mai 2013)

Na ja die dicken Hausfrauen sind bei mir hoffentlich nicht das Problem, eher die top ten der Damen - so war es zumindest in den letzten Jahren und da laufen schon ein paar heiße Feger mit, die man ungern ziehen lassen möchte.


----------



## shutupandride (30. Mai 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> Na ja die dicken Hausfrauen sind bei mir hoffentlich nicht das Problem, eher die top ten der Damen - so war es zumindest in den letzten Jahren und da laufen schon ein paar heiße Feger mit, die man ungern ziehen lassen möchte.


Top10 Frauen bedeutet um 2:30h?! Du Viiiiiiiiech!!!! 
ich war mit 3:40h ganz zufrieden als (nachher noch größerer) Laufhasser ...
und Runner´s High ist doch nur Sauerstoffmangel in der Birne ...


----------



## elrond (31. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Top10 Frauen bedeutet um 2:30h?! Du Viiiiiiiiech!!!!
> ich war mit 3:40h ganz zufrieden als (nachher noch größerer) Laufhasser ...
> und Runner´s High ist doch nur Sauerstoffmangel in der Birne ...



ich rede von einem regionalen Marathon, d.h. schnellste Frau so um die 3h.


----------



## Altitude (31. Mai 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @Altitude: war das das diesjährige Rösslein-Highlight?



nope - war ein trip mit cs - erst "limburgs moiste" und dann noch "cycling zandvoort"


----------



## Altitude (31. Mai 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> ich rede von einem regionalen Marathon, d.h. schnellste Frau so um die 3h.



DU VIECH!!! 

viele spässe & "waidmanns heil" bei der hasenjagd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (31. Mai 2013)

@elrond

Klasse, endlich mit einer "richtigen" Kurbel. 

So siehts wie ein richtiges Rennrad aus das auch gefahren wird.



Die LRS gefallen mir auch nicht. 

Gruß

C.


----------



## nebeljäger (31. Mai 2013)

etwas "ausgefallen":



http://vimeo.com/user9614010/3dprintedbike


----------



## cluso (15. Juni 2013)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit neuem Lenker und Pedalen.





Interessant das so "Kleinigkeiten" den Unterschied zwischen "ganz in Ordnung" und "JAA, ich bin daheim" ausmachen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (16. Juni 2013)

schönes Bild, aber ich kann keine Einelheiten am Renner erkennen


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2013)

"moin" von der küste





zwischen eckernförde u. kiel


----------



## Nordpol (18. Juni 2013)

endlich ist der Sommer da..., aber 36Grad ist dann doch einwenig viel, da freut man sich über jede Walddurchfahrt...


----------



## thoralfw (18. Juni 2013)

die flut ist weg - die sandsäcke bleiben.......


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Juni 2013)

wieder mal schönheit pur hier.....


----------



## odelay (23. Juni 2013)

Macht jeden Tag mehr Spaß das DeKerf


----------



## Catsoft (28. Juni 2013)

Freud mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odelay (28. Juni 2013)

Ich bemüh mich auch um artgerechte Haltung!


----------



## thoralfw (28. Juni 2013)

traumhaft.......


----------



## Fezza (28. Juni 2013)

Toll!!! Jetzt kann ich wieder nicht schlafen.....


PERFEKT


----------



## shutupandride (4. Juli 2013)

das Rewel hat es nicht lange bei mir ausgehalten,
aber der Ersatz macht mich sowieso mehr an ....



man beachte die ausgefuchste Kabelführung


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2013)

na alla, da hast du endlich dein concour gefunden


----------



## shutupandride (4. Juli 2013)

ja serotta lässt mich irgendwie nicht los ...
mal sehen ob ich die Gabel lass oder die steelman umlackier (schwarzglanz oder weiss der banderolen wegen).
was macht der Haxn, alles paletti?


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> mal sehen ob ich die Gabel lass oder die steelman umlackier (schwarzglanz oder weiss der banderolen wegen).



klingt gut!



shutupandride schrieb:


> was macht der Haxn, alles paletti?



könnte besser sein 
der gips ist ab, aber der knöchel ist immer noch geschwollen und schmerzt je nach intensität der belastung. der doc meinte damit müsse ich mich noch 2-3 monate abfinden. sport ist nur eingeschränkt erlaubt 

na wenigstens spüre ich beim stadtradeln das knie nicht mehr...


----------



## shutupandride (4. Juli 2013)

versus schrieb:


> der doc meinte damit müsse ich mich noch 2-3 monate abfinden. sport ist nur eingeschränkt erlaubt


oh mann, was ein kack



versus schrieb:


> spüre ich beim stadtradeln das knie nicht mehr...


immerhin ein bisschen fortschritt


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Juli 2013)

Schönes Ding Alex! Trotzdem hab ich jetzt ein weinendes Auge, da ich mich schon ein wenig in den Rewel verguckt hatte...  

Also Leute, ich suche einen titanigen Rennradrahmen! 
Geometrie sollte ungefähr so aussehen: 
 Sitzrohr um 570 mm (M-O)
 Oberrohr horizontal um 565 mm (M-M). 
Wichtig wäre mir ein relativ langes Steuerrohr, womöglich sogar ein leichtes Sloping, weil ich wegen meines Rückens keine große Sattelüberhöhung fahren kann. Somit könnte man dann ohne allzu viel Spacer eine entspannte Sitzposition erzielen. Standard Steuersatz bevorzugt! 
Wenn also jemand was passendes los werden will, immer her mit euren Angeboten. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (5. Juli 2013)

Sehr schönes Teil Alex! 

Jetzt verstehe ich auch warum kein Foto kam... 


Dein Ex geht heute auf erste große Tour. Vielleicht gibt es morgen ein Bild. 

Gruß Joe


----------



## cluso (5. Juli 2013)

@alex

SCHÖÖÖNNN!!!

Interesse an deiner alten Ritchey Gabel?


----------



## Altitude (5. Juli 2013)

@alex

sehr schön - für so ein serotta würd ich fast das ibis - äh NEIN!

wann ist die jungfernfahrt?
wie wärs mim schönen fädder umland in kombination mit ner hopfenkaltschale...
 @cluso
an der ritchey gabel hätt ich auch interesse, wenns ne 1 zoll ist


----------



## shutupandride (5. Juli 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> @alex
> 
> sehr schön - für so ein serotta würd ich fast das ibis - äh NEIN!
> 
> ...



danke euch!

ja dieses we ist schlecht, vater-kind-zelten mit dem kindergarten.
zudem muss ich es noch zammbauen, die schaltung geht so woddscheins ned.
dann aber natürlich gerne mal.

die ritchey ist (?) / war 1" und ca 25cm  

    @TiJoe: freue mich auf bilders

   @cluso: nee, ich finde gerade gabeln einfach am schönsten, wobei sich die ritchey schon bombenmäßig gut fährt  

    @Jesusfreak: ja wie gesagt sorry, aber mein kumpel war leider am schnellsten, noch schneller als altitude und bei einem tauschobjekt wie dem serotta, das mir schon seit über zehn jahren um die nase herumschlawenzelt, konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen. aber wie gesagt finde ich ja mal was passendes für dich


----------



## cluso (5. Juli 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> @cluso
> an der ritchey gabel hätt ich auch interesse, wenns ne 1 zoll ist



Schick mir doch ne PM mit deiner Email, dann gibts Bilder.

Alles weitere machen wir dann per PM oder Email.



Also. 1 Zoll, Schaftlänge 24,48cm, 686gr
Schwarz. Preis ?


----------



## elrond (5. Juli 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das Rewel hat es nicht lange bei mir ausgehalten,
> aber der Ersatz macht mich sowieso mehr an ....
> 
> man beachte die ausgefuchste Kabelführung




Seeeeehr schön! Und ja, da muß eine gerade Gabel rein!  Schwarz hochglanz paßt am besten auch zum schwarzen Vorbau. 
Wobei nach meiner Erfahrung mit der Serotta Carbongabel im Moots würde ich bei Carbon bleiben, das Moots ist dadurch wieder zu meinem Kilometerfresser Radel geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (8. Juli 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @_TiJoe_: freue mich auf bilders



Sodele, ich habe gestern mal ein paar Bilder von meinem neuen (alten) Spielzeug gemacht. Ist halt im kompletten Tourenlook!













Für richtig "saubere" Bilder hat es leider nicht gereicht, die Pferdewege waren zu verlockend... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (8. Juli 2013)

TiJoe schrieb:


> ein paar Bilder


sehr schön, gefällt mir sehr gut.
wo hast du die Flaschenhalterösen machen lassen?

 @elrond: steelman schwarzglanz ist auch mein Favorit


----------



## versus (8. Juli 2013)

sehr schön 




TiJoe schrieb:


> Für richtig "saubere" Bilder hat es leider nicht gereicht, die Pferdewege waren zu verlockend...
> 
> Gruß Joe



ein crosser sieht im entsprechenden "dekor" eh am besten aus


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Juli 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das Rewel hat es nicht lange bei mir ausgehalten,
> aber der Ersatz macht mich sowieso mehr an ....
> 
> 
> ...



Alessandro
Dein neues hat Potenzial eines der schönsten serottas zu werden
Enttäusch uns nicht mit dem Aufbau


----------



## cluso (8. Juli 2013)

Schönes Morati, artgerecht bewegt. Sieht nach viel Spaß aus.
 @Don Trailo

Ja das Concours wird "zwangsweise" schön.


----------



## Altitude (8. Juli 2013)

@all
ich such ne "schöne" dezente carbongabel mit stahl- od. aluschaft (ich werd alt) fürs ibis (1 zoll)
>> irgend einen tipp?

edit:
die minimal von columbus find ich sehr schick - aber 1 zoll & carbon-schaft bei einem 100kg fahrer??


----------



## shutupandride (8. Juli 2013)

@Altitude: ich würde auf alle Fälle die igleheart drinlassen, weil´s einfach top passt

   @Don Trailo: Danke! Ich werde versuchen, es möglichst adrett hinzukriegen.


----------



## TiJoe (8. Juli 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> sehr schön, gefällt mir sehr gut.
> wo hast du die Flaschenhalterösen machen lassen?



Danke Dir und allen anderen! 

Die Ösen habe ich bei Stefano Agresti in Hanau machen lassen.

...und ja, es macht einen Heidenspaß!!! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Altitude (8. Juli 2013)

@shutupandride: hast ja recht
 @Don Trailo: hier steht noch ein sixpack fritz cola - schick mir mal deine adresse via pm


----------



## cluso (15. Juli 2013)

Fertig!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (16. Juli 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> Fertig!!!


vorerst ....

verkaufs nicht wieder, könnte sein, dass ich´s das nächste mal behalt ...

Darfst Du jetzt ein Wiesmann Dein Eigen nennen?


----------



## cluso (16. Juli 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> verkaufs nicht wieder, kÃ¶nnte sein, dass ichÂ´s das nÃ¤chste mal behalt ...



Das bleibt...



shutupandride schrieb:


> Darfst Du jetzt ein Wiesmann Dein Eigen nennen?



Ø¥Ù Ø´Ø§Ø¡ Ø§ÙÙÙâ


----------



## shutupandride (16. Juli 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> Ø¥Ù Ø´Ø§Ø¡ Ø§ÙÙÙâ


wo Gott Ã¼berall mitwirkt, es is a Wahnsinn ...


----------



## chriiss (16. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## elrond (16. Juli 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> vorerst ....



Hoffen wir's...


----------



## cluso (17. Juli 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Man möge es mir bitte verzeihen, aber mir gefällt der Aufbau nicht.
> 
> Labels auf Stütze Sattel, Vorbau und Lenkerfarbe finde ich nicht passend. Ich hab nichts Prinzipielles gegen Labelaufdrucke und Aufkleber, aber die Easton-Dinger  ... ich weiß nicht.
> Der Klemmbereich der Stütze ist nicht so schön.
> Mit Shimano-RennradKurbeln steh ich eh auf Kriegsfuß.



Völlig legtime Aussagen und für deine Meinung musst du dich nicht entschuldigen.

Mir gefällt die matte Oberfläche der Easton Teile dagegen ziemlich gut zu dem dezenten Titangrau.

Lenkerbandfarbe ist eine Reminiszenz an bessere "fittere" Tage.  
Und Lenkerband ist ja schnell getauscht. 

Bin mittlerweile der Meinung, dass bei Kurbeln nichts über langweilige Großserientechnik aus Japan oder Italien geht sofern es funktionieren *UND *bezahlbar bleiben soll.



elrond schrieb:


> Hoffen wir's...



Hör ich da etwa Zweifel.


----------



## chriiss (17. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## cluso (17. Juli 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> cluso, ich meinte nicht die Oberfläche von Easton, sondern z.B. die Tatsache, dass der Easton-Aufdruck an der Sattelstütze sich aus 3 Teilen, die recht frickelig/verspielt sind, besteht. Einteilige, klare Aufdrucke finde ich schöner.



Achso... 

Ja stimmt die sind relativ verspielt.
Mir gefällts (noch), gecleant sind die aber schnell.


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Juli 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Man möge es mir bitte verzeihen, aber mir gefällt der Aufbau nicht.
> 
> Labels auf Stütze Sattel, Vorbau und Lenkerfarbe finde ich nicht passend. Ich hab nichts Prinzipielles gegen Labelaufdrucke und Aufkleber, aber die Easton-Dinger ... ich weiß nicht.
> Der Klemmbereich der Stütze ist nicht so schön.
> Mit Shimano-RennradKurbeln steh ich eh auf Kriegsfuß.


*word*
und bei so einem Rad darf mal auch die Funktion in den Hintergrund( was aber mit einer schlanken Kurbel ja nicht unbedingt passiert)
die fetten Kurbeln machen so manches Meisterstück aus stahl oder ti kaputt
ja im Gesamtbereich bin ich überzeugt das ne Kurbel an der Ästhetik mehr platz einnimmt als manche denken.
ich hab das an meinen MTB`s genug erlebt was so ne blöde Kurbel alles anstellen kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (18. Juli 2013)

Die Kurbel ist das kleinste Problem das sieht man auch schön hier:





eines der schönsten Titanvelos überhaupt und das trotz oder vielleicht auch gerade wegen der DA7800 Kurbel.
Was am Serotta richtig sche.ße aussieht ist das rote Lenkerband (das blaue an meinem Moots sieht fast genauso besch:ssen aus). Die Easton Stütze ist alleine von der Form her in ihrer Häßlichkeit nicht zu toppen, schwarzes Lenkerband, ne vernünftige Stütze wie Thomson, WR Compositi, Moots o.ä. dazu noch ein einfacher schwarzer Vorbau = sehr schönes Rad bei dem man dann als i-Tüpfelchen noch die Laufräder ablabeln kann...


----------



## Nordpol (18. Juli 2013)

auch hier würde eine schlankere Kurbel besser passen, ansonsten sehr sehr schön.


----------



## singlestoph (18. Juli 2013)

die kurbel ist super, ihr hab einfach keine ahnung ....


----------



## chriiss (19. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## shutupandride (20. Juli 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Dann hab ich gerne keine Ahnung!


+1


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Juli 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Dann hab ich gerne keine Ahnung!



+2
Und  ja auch die Aussage das diese eastonanbauteile  ganz schlimm sind ist natürlich klar 
Da würden sogar bbb Parts besser aussehen ....
Sorry Alex hab von dir schon schöneres erlebt

Aber Achtung 
Cluso  ist sehr beratungsresistent wie auch Stoph

Restekiste Bikes sind eben  manchmal .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (20. Juli 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> +2
> Und  ja auch die Aussage das diese eastonanbauteile  ganz schlimm sind ist natürlich klar
> Da würden sogar bbb Parts besser aussehen ....
> Sorry Alex hab von dir schon schöneres erlebt
> ...



Aber sowas von.


----------



## singlestoph (21. Juli 2013)




----------



## Altitude (22. Juli 2013)

da ist man mal 5 tage nicht hier...
...tz, tz, tz



btw. die shimano-kubel an dem ibis geht gar net:kotz:


ich glaube mein ibis braucht nen größeren flaschenhalter


----------



## shutupandride (23. Juli 2013)

immer no a schöns Rädla, Bub.
Hoffe, die steelman ist bald vom Gleiss zurück und dann gibt´s endlich amoll a schöns Dürla mit ibis + serotta, vo mir ass a mid Einkehrschwung, für mich gerne ohne die Plörre in der grünen Flasche, die därfst selber seffm


----------



## elrond (23. Juli 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> da ist man mal 5 tage nicht hier...
> ...tz, tz, tz
> 
> 
> ...



Wer einen Rucksack unter dem Sattel befestigt, ähm ja, der sollte sich nicht zu Kurbeln anderer Leute äußern.


----------



## Altitude (28. Juli 2013)

so besser?


----------



## odelay (29. Juli 2013)

Ich denke es wäre nicht zuviel verlangt auch bei der Wahl des Getränks den Gesamteindruck nicht zu vernachlässigen.
Rhabarberschorle ist zwar gerade äußerst angesagt, passt aber farblich überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Catsoft (29. Juli 2013)

odelay schrieb:


> Ich denke es wäre nicht zuviel verlangt auch bei der Wahl des Getränks den Gesamteindruck nicht zu vernachlässigen.
> Rhabarberschorle ist zwar gerade äußerst angesagt, passt aber farblich überhaupt nicht!



Das ist bestimmt Rote Bete Saft. Ist ja schließlich ein RR


----------



## Altitude (29. Juli 2013)

cranberries-schorle ihr "leuchten"


----------



## shutupandride (29. Juli 2013)

Eigenblut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (29. Juli 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> so besser?



Schon besser, aber noch nicht gut, ist das ein Schlauchreifen? Dann schau mal da:
http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...ie-in-Bildern&highlight=Schlauchreifen+falten


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Juli 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Eigenblut?


----------



## Catsoft (30. Juli 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Eigenblut?



Eigenblut ist out, das Geheimnis von SKY ist Rote Beete Saft


----------



## Altitude (30. Juli 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> Schon besser, aber noch nicht gut, ist das ein Schlauchreifen? Dann schau mal da:
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showth...ie-in-Bildern&highlight=Schlauchreifen+falten



ich fahr lieber rad als dass ich reifen-origami spiel

btw.
erwischt - ihr alkoholiker - es war ein 2012er zeni bardolino classico chiaretto -> es ging zum frühshoppen


----------



## shutupandride (30. Juli 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Eigenblut ist out, das Geheimnis von SKY ist Rote Beete Saft


... oder Bilharziose ...


----------



## shutupandride (1. August 2013)

I´m sad 
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/serotta-prepares-to-go-out-of-business-38029/


----------



## Altitude (1. August 2013)

me too


----------



## Altitude (1. August 2013)

btw.

ich brauch platz für neues - zur info für euch -for sale:
lrs *campa nucleon* - schwarz - ohne aufkleber - 20/24 - clincher - gebraucht
lrs *campa chours/mavic cxp33* - ohne aufkleber - 32 - clincher -  gebraucht 
lrs *king r45 pewter ceramic *- reynolds thirtytwo carbon - campa - 20/24 - tubular - sapin x-ray - 1096gr - gebraucht
*ritchey stahl cross gabel* - 1 zoll - ahead - unlackiert - nos - flugrost

bei interesse - pm

(net das es danach heisst - warum hast du denn nix gsacht)


----------



## Rutil (1. August 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> I´m sad
> http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/serotta-prepares-to-go-out-of-business-38029/


 
Na ja, vor 10 Jahren hätte ich es sehr schade gefunden. Da war ich großer Fan, und Kataloge hatte ich auch immer wieder mal von denen. Aber in den letzten Jahren hat mich bei denen hauptsächlich die Preisgestaltung beeindruckt. Sobald ein Konzern oder Finanzinvestor ins Spiel kommt, wird es schwierig. Da gibt es ja genug Beispiele.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (1. August 2013)

Ja gut, ich fand auch nicht alles klasse, was sie gemacht haben, aber mir würde auch kein Hersteller einfallen, bei dem das so wäre.
1998 gabs glaub ich den Alu-RR-Rahmen von Kinesis (?), die (custom-)Geos waren die letzten Jahre häufig auf alte dicke Männer mit viel Geld zugeschnitten und Carbon oder einen Mix damit mocht ich noch nie.
Wahrscheinlich waren sie nach den Boomzeiten in den 90ern so groß geworden, dass sie einfach keine Wahl hatten -teilweise- hässliche (custom-)Räder zu bauen, massenkompatibleres Material zu verwenden oder auch Mondpreise zu verlangen.
Ich hatte insgesamt sieben serottas (ich hoffe, irgendwann auch das von @Baldi) und mich haben einfach immer die (standard-)Geometrien begeistert und letzten Endes erinnern sie mich auch an meine verblichene, fahrtechnisch agilere Jugend
Die Welt wird sich aber wohl auch ohne serotta weiterdrehen


----------



## opi13 (11. August 2013)

Kocmo "Harlekin"


----------



## Altitude (11. August 2013)

strange, aber irgendwie auch cool


----------



## Don Trailo (12. August 2013)

Altitude schrieb:


> strange, aber irgendwie auch cool


 


Don Trailo schrieb:


> die
> die *lenkerwahl* ist getroffen
> 
> der on one passt mir richtig gut
> ...


----------



## cluso (12. August 2013)

Sieht gut aus mit dem Lenker.


----------



## djnobody (14. August 2013)

Hätte hier vielleicht jemand Interesse an einem Rewel? Hätte eins abzugeben. Hab ein Rennrad zu viel. Soll ein Disc-Crosser dafür kommen.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (20. August 2013)

Passender Song:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co6WMzDOh1o"]U2 - Beautiful Day - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Nordpol (20. August 2013)

sehr schönes Foto, gut eingefangen...


----------



## versus (25. August 2013)

neues ti im haus!




rr tour_20130825_1 von ver.sus auf Flickr




rr tour_20130825_2 von ver.sus auf Flickr

schmolke el mit stiletto im TESTAUFBAU. der rahmen passt der dame und nun darf ich das geschoss leicht aufbauen.


----------



## cluso (25. August 2013)

versus schrieb:


> schmolke el mit stiletto im TESTAUFBAU. der rahmen passt der dame *und nun darf ich das geschoss leicht aufbauen*.



Gibt schlimmeres, oder?


----------



## chriiss (25. August 2013)

.


----------



## versus (25. August 2013)

ja! und auch denen der fahrerin. der rahmen liegt in der verarbeitungsqualität (wenn man das an den schweissraupen festmachen will) nicht auffällig hinter den anderen, moots und  serotta mal ausgenommen. 

ich denke bei den russischen ti-rahmen liegt das problem hauptsächlich in der qualitätsschwankung. wenn man einen guten erwischt ist alles bestens.


----------



## shutupandride (27. August 2013)

soweit ich weiss kommt schmolke aus der selben Fabrik wie kocmo, burls und sibex
und meine (ex-)kocmo Gabel war von der Verarbeitung her kein Meisterwerk (wie zb die Moots Ziernaht), aber absolut ok


----------



## matt. (30. August 2013)

Mmmh, Kocmo - hier mal mein Kocmo citytracer nach wie vor und schon seit fast 20 Jahren in bester Form und ohne Schweissnahtprobleme:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1458302?in=user

Ausserdem gibt's da noch ein KTM MTB, welches mir seit 1996 treuste Dienste leistet. Ich dachte immer, der Rahmen kommt ebenfalls aus der russischen Kocmo-Schmiede, bin mir dem aber nicht sicher. Vielleicht weiss ja jemand mehr darüber. Auf dem Bild ist das Kocmo im Hintergrund und das KTM (teilweise) vorn. Dazwischen gibt's nur irgendwelches Stahlfahrwerk..
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1458345?in=user

Ausserdem meine drei K's gemeinsam:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1458316?in=user


----------



## k.wein (4. September 2013)

Welche Kurbel ist denn auf dem Kocmo ?
Ich kann es nicht erkennen .
Gruß.
          Karsten



versus schrieb:


> neues ti im haus!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (4. September 2013)

du meinst das schmolke ?
ist eine coda mtb kurbel. die kommt aber wieder ab und wird gegen eine kompaktkurbel getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (22. September 2013)

heute durfte das serotta raus in den altweibersommer 




zollfreilager von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## Nordpol (22. September 2013)

das scapin wäre mir an dieser Stelle lieber gewesen...


----------



## versus (22. September 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> das scapin wäre mir an dieser Stelle lieber gewesen...



das hätte dann aber in den anderen thread gemusst 

im ernst: das war die erste ausfahrt mit dem serotta (ok, so viele waren es eh nicht) und das rad fährt sich einfach geil. die sattelüberhöhung muss ich aber entweder wieder üben, oder ändern. ändern hiesse den vorbau (-6°) umdrehen. das habe ich bisher aber nicht übers herz gebracht


----------



## cluso (23. September 2013)

Tolles Serotta..


----------



## shutupandride (25. September 2013)




----------



## versus (25. September 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


>



hallelujaaahh - da ist es endlich 

schön, sehr schön!


----------



## chriiss (25. September 2013)

.


----------



## Nordpol (25. September 2013)

gefallen mir auch beide sehr gut...


----------



## chriiss (25. September 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (25. September 2013)

ich mein schon die Räder...


----------



## opi13 (25. September 2013)

sehr schick geworden Alex , 
Spanner gehn ja schnell zu wechseln , eine Kleinigkeit
der Vorbau gehört aber noch aus dem edlen Material


----------



## elrond (25. September 2013)




----------



## shutupandride (25. September 2013)

Jesus Christus !!!
Als Ex-Ministrant habe ich mich spontan bekreuzigt, als ich die Xentis gesehen habe 
Der Wiesmann wäre wirklich einer, der passen würde, Moots Vorbauten sahen an den serottas immer eher zonkig aus, serotta gibts meist leider nur mit Schaft oder ich schau mal nach einer Gewindegabel.


das mit den Schnellspannern wird natürlich noch ausgebügelt, einen Mavic kann ich hinten wegen der 3D Ausfaller leider nicht verwenden, ein vorderer DA wär auch schick, tune oder sowas find ich albern ... ah, ich hab doch noch die Ritchey!


Freut mich, dass sie Euch gefallen, Danke!


----------



## Jesus Freak (25. September 2013)

Alex, was isn das für'n Rahmen, der Crosser? Wollt Dich vorhin eigentlich persönlich am Telefon fragen, aber da is kaans nooganga...


----------



## cluso (25. September 2013)

Das Serotta hat noch Optimierungspotenzial.


Der Crosser gefällt mir sehr (!!), aber er ist zu sauber. 
Was ists den für einer?

Das Z..äh..Xentis Moots haut ja ordentlich auf die Kacke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (25. September 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Jesus Christus !!!
> Als Ex-Ministrant habe ich mich spontan bekreuzigt, als ich die Xentis gesehen habe
> Der Wiesmann wäre wirklich einer, der passen würde, Moots Vorbauten sahen an den serottas immer eher zonkig aus, serotta gibts meist leider nur mit Schaft oder ich schau mal nach einer Gewindegabel.
> 
> :




Wirklich hübsches Serotta hasch da!  Moots Aufkleber an der Stütze müssen aber nid sein. 



cluso schrieb:


> Das Z..äh..Xentis Moots haut ja ordentlich auf die Kacke...



War nur Spaß, die Zentis haben leider Shimpanso Freilauf und da Shimpanso Schaltwerk + Lenkerendschalthebel + Kassette unterm Strich billiger als Lenkerendschalthebel + Freilaufkörper von Campa sind, kommt an dem Triahobel Shimpanso zum Zug und so bleibt's bei dem einen Bild von den Xentis mit dem Moots - obwohl es mir eigentlich ganz gut gefällt und ich schon ins Grübeln komm ob ich das Japanzeug nicht besser zurückschicken sollte...


----------



## shutupandride (25. September 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> Das Serotta hat noch Optimierungspotenzial


es muss va öfter gefahren werden, nicht nur zur Arbeit.

Dreckig wird der Crosser ohnehin noch, idR bleibt er das dann auch über lange Zeit

        @Jesus Freak: war underwegs mid ern Kollechng.
Der Rahmen ist ein Xi An custom, der Vorbesitzer hat den Auftrag erteilt, einen Moots Psychlocross nachzubauen, was ihnen ziemlich gut gelungen ist, die Schweissnähte sind auch gut. 
Die Gabel ist eine sibex (also aus der selben Fabrik wie kocmo, aber filigraner).


----------



## cluso (26. September 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> es muss va öfter gefahren werden, nicht nur zur Arbeit.
> 
> Dreckig wird der Crosser ohnehin noch, idR bleibt er das dann auch über lange Zeit
> 
> ...



Ok, hab mich schon gefragt Moots oder nicht. Das Finish und die Nähte sprachen dagegen der Rest dafür. 

Viel Spaß damit jedenfalls, egal aus welcher Werkstatt der kommt.


----------



## Don Trailo (26. September 2013)

Alex bring doch noch die Kurbel zu eloxierer
 ev madline?
 mit schönen blanken serottaschriftzug?


----------



## TenBingham (26. September 2013)

Moin,
ich bin wohl eher MTB-fahrender Rennradler. Aber egal, oder? 
Ich  baue mir gerade einen 29er Titanen mit Starrgabel auf und bin auf diese Galerie gestoßen.
Hier mein erster Titanrenner. Ein Paduano Giuda. Leider Anfang des Jahres geklaut 





Dann hier der Nachbau auf Basis eines Cube HPT (Lynskey). Entlackt und alle bewährten Teile angebaut. 
Campa Best Buy (also eine lockere Mischung der verschiedenen Gruppen mit bestem P/L Verhältnis: 2009er Centaur, Athena Kurbel, Veloce Skeleton Bremsen). Laufräder sind KinLin XR300 mit 20/24 Sapim CX. Angenehm leicht, stabil und trotzdem komfortabel.
Rennt wie der Teufel, ist aber titan-untypisch hart und steif.
Gabel stammt noch aus dem Fundus, wenn ich eine schönere finde, gibt's auch einen Chris King. 





Ein bisschen Handarbeit war der Vorbau. Ich wollte einen mit 10 Grad, gibt's bei Spin Cycles, hat aber ein 47mm Bauhöhe. Habe ich dann auf die Standard 40 mm heruntergefeilt.


----------



## Altitude (26. September 2013)

@nämbercher
RESPEKT für die radeln...

wie wärs mit mondoch oder diensdoch mit rennrad oder querfeldeinrad 
im umland der perle frankens (fädd)


----------



## versus (26. September 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> Das Finish und die *Nähte* sprachen dagegen der Rest dafür.



*DAS* hast du auf den gezeigten fotos gesehen ? ? ?


----------



## cluso (26. September 2013)

versus schrieb:


> *DAS* hast du auf den gezeigten fotos gesehen ? ? ?



Sattelrohr und Steuerbereich sieht man´s schon würde ich sagen.


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. September 2013)

Ey, das hab ich auch gsehn


----------



## Don Trailo (27. September 2013)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/09/25...toga-made-consumer-direct-titanium-montezuma/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TenBingham (27. September 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/09/25...toga-made-consumer-direct-titanium-montezuma/



Schaut erstmal gut aus. Aber ob man ein Carbon OR am Crosser braucht? Die Saratoga Jungs machen ja sehr gute Qualität. Hätte Planet-X dann nicht gleich auch die Namensrechte an Serotta kaufen sollen? Kaufen die jetzt alle pleitegegangenen Kultmarken (wie auch schon Titus)?


----------



## shutupandride (27. September 2013)

@Jesusfreak   @cluso
hm, die schweissnähte sehen eigentlich gut aus, nicht schlechter als bei anderen mittelklasse ti schweissern. auf dem photo kann ich auch nix wildes erkennen

  @Don Trailo
ja, die Kurbel ... schwarz wäre schon schick aber mit dem neumodischen zeug (Kabong sowieso nicht) kann ich nix anfangen, tune hatte ich dran, gefiel mir aber nicht. Eloxieren werde ich die Campa nicht, das wäre Frevel, für mich jedenfalls ... Andere Vorschläge?   

   @Altitude:
ja gerne mal, auch bei mir.
Nä Wo aber Urlaub und unklar, ob ich nicht ein paar Tage abhau, müssten wir eben kfr ausmachen ..


----------



## cluso (27. September 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @Jesusfreak   @cluso
> hm, die schweissnähte sehen eigentlich gut aus, nicht schlechter als bei anderen mittelklasse ti schweissern. auf dem photo kann ich auch nix wildes erkennen



Nicht falsch verstehen. Die Nähte sehen gut und "normal" aus, man sieht halt das es keine Mootsnähte sind. 
(Ist aber eine akademische Diskussion, das Rad sieht nach viel Spaß aus...).


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. September 2013)

Ja, so meinte ich das auch. 
Bzgl. schwarze Kurbel (sofern man das möchte) gibt's da nix von Sugino? Middleburn fällt mir noch ein...


----------



## opi13 (27. September 2013)

Kurbel hät ich noch ne schwarze Miche  4 kant 172,5 , 110 LK aber nur noch mit dem 50 Blatt  ( nicht auf dem Foto )   und passendem Lager von Campa


----------



## cluso (27. September 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @Don Trailo
> ja, die Kurbel ... schwarz wäre schon schick aber mit dem neumodischen zeug (*Kabong sowieso nicht)* kann ich nix anfangen, tune hatte ich dran, gefiel mir aber nicht. Eloxieren werde ich die Campa nicht, das wäre Frevel, für mich jedenfalls ... Andere Vorschläge?



Nicht mal wenn Campa draufsteht?


----------



## TenBingham (27. September 2013)

cluso schrieb:


> Nicht mal wenn Campa draufsteht?



+1
es gibt genau eine passende Kurbel für so einen schönen Rahmen: 
die Record von 2003:





die schönste Kurbel, die Campa je gemacht hat. Ach was sag ich: die schönste Kurbel überhaupt. elegante Form, klassischer Vierkant, Kontrast mit silbernen Blättern, handaufgelegtes Carbon mit Sichtstruktur. rund 450 gr. In den Jahren danach nur noch schlechter. Record Lager dazu und du hast für die nächsten 100.000 km Ruhe.

Kommen immer mal wieder in der Bucht hoch. Und - Vierkant sei dank - gar nicht mal so teuer.


----------



## Nordpol (27. September 2013)

dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen


----------



## Don Trailo (29. September 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> dem ist nichts hinzu zufügen



Ja finde die Kurbel auch sehr zeitlos und Edel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (29. September 2013)

ich find die kannte am armansatz doof, dafür ist der schrifztzug schön schlicht


----------



## cluso (30. September 2013)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich find die kannte am armansatz doof, dafür ist der schrifztzug schön schlicht



Stimmt die wollte ich auch posten. 

Und ist fast baugleich als Chorus auch noch erschwinglich.


----------



## Nordpol (4. Oktober 2013)

wenn man zuviel Geld hat, aber schön ist es schon...

das nennt man wohl titanfetish

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Titan-Rennra...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item23301d6731


----------



## shutupandride (4. Oktober 2013)

bei dem Preis hat er wohl gewürfelt ...

@all: Danke für die Tipps bzgl der Kurbeln, die eckigen Campa Carbonkurbeln hatte ich auch schonmal, wirklich schön, aber eben leider Carbon ...
Am besten gefallen mir mit Abstand  die Middleburns


----------



## versus (5. Oktober 2013)

für die dünnen serottaröhrchen ist für mich die tune immer noch die schönste

zollfreilager

jaja ich weiss, hast du ja schon selbst probiert ;-)


----------



## Altitude (6. Oktober 2013)

herbsttour im märkischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theofil11 (4. November 2013)

...in eigener Sache:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/264818-serotta-concours-titanium

Import aus den USA, leider einen Tick zu gross für mich...

wer etwas in 55,5 oder 56cm hat und tauschen möchte kann sich gerne melden


----------



## shutupandride (21. November 2013)

@nebeljäger:

nachdem du schon Barbara Heebs Trikot spazierenfährst, Bock auf ihr Rad?



http://www.ebay.ca/itm/SEROTTA-Bike...no-1996-/151170122764?clk_rvr_id=550809875553


----------



## versus (21. November 2013)

holy sh...

da wüsste ich doch jemanden, dem der 50x50 rahmen passt


----------



## shutupandride (21. November 2013)

versus schrieb:


> da wüsste ich doch jemanden ...


Sabine? 
Klar und dann auch noch ohne Verkomplizierereien durch bockige Amis und Inselbewohner.
Mehr Argumente brauchts nicht und der B ist wohl ohnehin versorgt


----------



## nebeljäger (21. November 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Sabine?
> Klar und dann auch noch ohne Verkomplizierereien durch bockige Amis und Inselbewohner.
> Mehr Argumente brauchts nicht und der B ist wohl ohnehin versorgt




ohhhh, das wäre was für eine "buntesfahrradliebhaberin".... aber wenn ich das Baujahr nenne gibts wohl ein langes Gesicht....


----------



## singlestoph (22. November 2013)

sowas verkauft man doch nicht ......


----------



## versus (22. November 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Sabine?
> Klar und dann auch noch ohne Verkomplizierereien durch bockige Amis und Inselbewohner.
> Mehr Argumente brauchts nicht und der B ist wohl ohnehin versorgt



tja die ist mit 3 rennern allerdings auch so was von versorgt


----------



## shutupandride (22. November 2013)

versus schrieb:


> tja die ist mit 3 rennern allerdings auch so was von versorgt


papperlapapp



nebeljäger schrieb:


> wenn ich das Baujahr nenne gibts wohl ein langes Gesicht....


Frauen müssen nicht immer alles wissen


----------



## Catsoft (3. Dezember 2013)

....


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Dezember 2013)

http://www.bikerumor.com/2013/12/09...tion-ti-cross-rig-the-pickenflick/#more-70514


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (10. Dezember 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> ....


schon wech???


----------



## Catsoft (10. Dezember 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> schon wech???
> einer von hier???
> 
> mein serotta könnte eigentlich auch ...



Schon wech....


----------



## Ianus (18. Januar 2014)

Hallole zusammen und gutes Neues noch.  Erfreuliche Nachrichten. Habe das SSP wieder auf den Rennradlenker zurückgerüstet und auch seiner lächerlichen Flachmann-Ausstattung beraubt. Schade um den Jones H-Bar, aber mir hat das Rad in dem City-Oufit so leid getan.





Und beim anderen Moots werden die Xentis durch einen LRS auf Basis der Formation Face von H Son Plus ausgetauscht. Zu einer Carbonclincher-Felge konnte ich mich einfach nicht durchringen, auch wenn ich mit dem neuen LRS nun keinen Gewichtsvorteil bekomme. Aber Ihr werdet sehen......in 4 Wochen wird er wohl da sein.


----------



## Nordpol (18. Januar 2014)




----------



## TiJoe (27. Januar 2014)

Servus!

Ich habe gerade mein MoraTi CR 1.1 im Bikemarkt eingestellt:




Bei Bedarf einfach melden...

Gruß Joe


----------



## shutupandride (29. Januar 2014)

omfg


----------



## cluso (29. Januar 2014)

I need a Dollar..


----------



## Ianus (28. Februar 2014)

Der neue LRS ist da...... ich brech nieder (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes..1900gr nackt), die Teile sehen sowas von genial aus, da nehme ich das Gewicht gerne in kauf. Räder sind schon montiert, muß nur noch putzen und neues Lenkerband wickeln, dann präsentiere ich es......


----------



## Ianus (1. März 2014)

Voilà.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (1. März 2014)

doch viel schöner, als mit den alten Felgen...


----------



## cluso (1. März 2014)

Super!!! Jetzt noch richtige Reifen drauf und "einsauen"...


----------



## Ianus (1. März 2014)

cluso schrieb:


> Super!!! Jetzt noch richtige Reifen drauf und "einsauen"...



Im Herbst wieder Alex, im Herbst....


----------



## opi13 (11. März 2014)




----------



## Nordpol (11. März 2014)

das darf man ruhig in groß zeigen...


----------



## Altitude (13. März 2014)

sonnige grüsse aus frangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (1. April 2014)

mim ibis aufm ghisallo:


----------



## nebeljäger (6. April 2014)

@cluso

danke fürs inspirieren....


----------



## Altitude (7. April 2014)

schöne gegend wieder einmal in genialen bildern umgesetzt


----------



## cluso (7. April 2014)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @cluso
> 
> danke fürs inspirieren....



Uih, durfte das Nove auch mal wieder raus..

Tolle Bilder wie immer.


War auch unterwegs: 





Erste Rennerausfahrt seit langem, mit neuen, genialen Laufrädern.


----------



## shutupandride (7. April 2014)

Altitude schrieb:


> mim ibis aufm ghisallo:



Bock auf ein serotta


----------



## Altitude (9. April 2014)

nee, weil der dir gehört spatzl...


----------



## shutupandride (10. April 2014)

Altitude schrieb:


> nee, weil der dir gehört spatzl...


noch


----------



## shutupandride (24. April 2014)

auch die Nachfolgefirma von serotta mit ein paar versprengten Mitarbeitern hat fertig ....
http://www.bicycleretailer.com/nort...ga-frameworks-factory-shuts-down#.U1kntaJ7Y0Q


----------



## cluso (24. April 2014)

Sieht nach Spaß aus, viel Spaß.


----------



## elrond (4. Mai 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (6. Mai 2014)

@elrond

Durfte das "alte" mal wieder raus?


----------



## elrond (6. Mai 2014)

cluso schrieb:


> @elrond
> 
> Durfte das "alte" mal wieder raus?


 
Mal wieder?  Pünktlich zum 10. Geburtstag ist es inzwischen wieder das Rad mit den mit Abstand meisten Jahreskilometern. Aber jetzt geht's bald wieder in die Berge dann kommt wieder das De Rosa zum Zug und dann steht auch schon der nächste Plastebomber in den Startlöchern aber der ist definitiv nix für die sensiblen Naturen hier.


----------



## cluso (6. Mai 2014)

Hoi, warum das den?

Nicht mehr so angetan vom De Rosa?

Nicht für sensible Naturen? Ein De Rosa Tango?


----------



## elrond (6. Mai 2014)

cluso schrieb:


> Hoi, warum das den?
> 
> Nicht mehr so angetan vom De Rosa?
> 
> Nicht für sensible Naturen? Ein De Rosa Tango?


 
Das De Rosa ist nach wie perfekt, aber eben mit Kompaktkurbel für die Berge. Jetzt kommt noch ein Triafurunkel, da ich eh kaum noch mtble...


----------



## shutupandride (6. Mai 2014)

naja, so sensibel sind die Naturen hier auch nicht, die, die ich näher kenne jedenfalls nicht.
Vor lauter Gebastel und Geschwafel darf man ja nicht vergessen, dass es letztlich ums Radfahren geht.
Und da ich weder auf Religionen noch auf sonstwelche Dogmen Bock hab, ist drauf gschissn.
Wenn sich ein Abnehmer für mein serotta findet, wird bei mir auch wieder (vorerst) anderes Material heranhoppeln.
Immer noch schönes Moots, trotz 10jährigem.
Prost!


----------



## cluso (7. Mai 2014)

shutupandride schrieb:


> naja, so sensibel sind die Naturen hier auch nicht, die, die ich näher kenne jedenfalls nicht.
> Vor lauter Gebastel und Geschwafel darf man ja nicht vergessen, dass es letztlich ums Radfahren geht.
> Und da ich weder auf Religionen noch auf sonstwelche Dogmen Bock hab, ist drauf gschissn.
> Wenn sich ein Abnehmer für mein serotta findet, wird bei mir auch wieder (vorerst) anderes Material heranhoppeln.
> ...



Die "richtigen" Dogmatiker sind sowieso in einen anderen Forum unterwegs, da wirst du wegen Ventilkappe gevierteilt.


----------



## elrond (7. Mai 2014)

shutupandride schrieb:


> naja, so sensibel sind die Naturen hier auch nicht, die, die ich näher kenne jedenfalls nicht.
> Vor lauter Gebastel und Geschwafel darf man ja nicht vergessen, dass es letztlich ums Radfahren geht.
> Und da ich weder auf Religionen noch auf sonstwelche Dogmen Bock hab, ist drauf gschissn.
> Wenn sich ein Abnehmer für mein serotta findet, wird bei mir auch wieder (vorerst) anderes Material heranhoppeln.
> ...


 Na ich kann mich hier schon noch an den ein oder anderen "liebevollen" Kommentar bzgl meines De Rosas erinnern - aber egal.
Wichtig ist in der Tat nur auf'm Rad. Dein Serotta verkaufen??? Ne das kannste nicht machen, hätte ich nicht schon mein Moots, würde ich zuschlagen. Erst die Tage beim Händler vor Ort och ein paar Serotta Rahmen angeschuat und mir überlegt ob ich nicht doch noch einen Stahl-RR brauchen könnte... Aber nein, nicht noch ein RR.


----------



## Altitude (7. Mai 2014)

das serotta zu verkaufen wäre ein fehler...


----------



## Ianus (7. Mai 2014)

elrond schrieb:


> Aber nein, nicht noch ein RR.



Was soll ich sagen  Sowas baut man doch nicht als Sportgerät, sondern als Liebhaberprojekt auf. Da kann man nicht genug von haben. Bei mir ist mittlerweile der Platz der limitierende Faktor. 

P.S. Dem Tour Forum immer noch abstinent?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (7. Mai 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen  Sowas baut man doch nicht als Sportgerät, sondern als Liebhaberprojekt auf. Da kann man nicht genug von haben. Bei mir ist mittlerweile der Platz der limitierende Faktor.
> 
> P.S. Dem Tour Forum immer noch abstinent?


bin ich nicht der Typ für, so bald ich auf dem Rad sitze ist das Rad nur noch Mittel zum Zweck, da sind mir Kratzer oder sonstiges völlig egal.
Und es nervt mich wenn ein Rad nur rumsteht ansonsten hätte ich zumindest noch ein Gios, ein Stahl- oder ein Titanhardtail und Carbon 29er. Wobei ich mir, bis ich heut mal wieder auf dem Wiesmann gesessen bin, durchaus hätte vorstellen können, den Wiesmann Rahmen durch einen Titanhardtailrahmen zu ersetzen - bei einem Paduano oder Seven, da könnt ich echt schwach werden.


----------



## shutupandride (7. Mai 2014)

@elrond 
ja Du wärst doch ein guter Abnehmer
wegen der Comments: das darf man einfach nicht zu ernst nehmen den ganzen Forumshokuspokus, der Großteil der Info geht im Forum ohnehin verloren, was Interpretation, Missverständnissen und sontigem Mist Tür und Tor öffnet.
Meine Erfahrung jedenfalls ist, dass man sich mit den allermeisten Radspinnern bei einem echten Treffen wirklich gut versteht, richtige A´löcher sind mir 2012 in Zürich, 05/2013 in der Fränkischen Schweiz und 10/2013 in Liechtenstein nicht aufgefallen.

@Altitude 
ich bin da wenig sentimental, für mich ist das Rad einfach die beste Möglichkeit im Wald / in der Natur zu verschwinden, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 
Wenn ich wegen eines Verkaufs sentimental wäre, würden wohl um die 60 Räder rumstehen, was die Schraubquote unmäßig erhöhen,  die Fahrquote stark verringern und das Ausgangsziel in Vergessenheit geraten lassen.


----------



## cluso (7. Mai 2014)

shutupandride schrieb:


> naja, so sensibel sind die Naturen hier auch nicht, die, die ich näher kenne jedenfalls nicht.
> Vor lauter Gebastel und Geschwafel darf man ja nicht vergessen, dass es letztlich ums Radfahren geht.
> Und da ich weder auf Religionen noch auf sonstwelche Dogmen Bock hab, ist drauf gschissn.
> Wenn sich ein Abnehmer für mein *serotta *findet, wird bei mir auch wieder (vorerst) anderes Material heranhoppeln.
> ...





elrond schrieb:


> bin ich nicht der Typ für, so bald ich auf dem Rad sitze ist das Rad nur noch Mittel zum Zweck, da sind mir Kratzer oder sonstiges völlig egal.
> Und es nervt mich wenn ein Rad nur rumsteht ansonsten hätte ich zumindest noch ein Gios, ein Stahl- oder ein Titanhardtail und Carbon 29er. Wobei ich mir, bis ich heut mal wieder auf dem *Wiesmann *gesessen bin, durchaus hätte vorstellen können, den Wiesmann Rahmen durch einen Titanhardtailrahmen zu ersetzen - bei einem Paduano oder Seven, da könnt ich echt schwach werden.



1. Serotta verkauft man nicht, und falls doch muss es umgehend zurückgekauft werden
2. Wiesmann verkauft man nicht! (Insbesondere als Lokalpatriot nicht).

3. Keine Diskussion.


----------



## shutupandride (7. Mai 2014)

cluso schrieb:


> 1. Serotta verkauft man nicht, und falls doch muss es umgehend zurückgekauft werden
> 2. Wiesmann verkauft man nicht! (Insbesondere als Lokalpatriot nicht).
> 
> 3. Keine Diskussion.


1. ich stimme nicht zu, weder Teil eins, noch Teil zwei
2. ich stimme nicht zu, ich jedenfalls vermisse mein Koxinga nicht, zudem ist er bei Dir auch gut aufgehoben
3. Dogmatiker!!!


----------



## cluso (7. Mai 2014)

shutupandride schrieb:


> 1. ich stimme nicht zu, weder Teil eins, noch Teil zwei
> 2. ich stimme nicht zu, ich jedenfalls vermisse mein Koxinga nicht, zudem ist er bei Dir auch gut aufgehoben
> 3. Dogmatiker!!!


----------



## Ianus (8. Mai 2014)

elrond schrieb:


> bin ich nicht der Typ für, so bald ich auf dem Rad sitze ist das Rad nur noch Mittel zum Zweck, da sind mir Kratzer oder sonstiges völlig egal.
> Und es nervt mich wenn ein Rad nur rumsteht ansonsten hätte ich zumindest noch ein Gios, ein Stahl- oder ein Titanhardtail und Carbon 29er. Wobei ich mir, bis ich heut mal wieder auf dem Wiesmann gesessen bin, durchaus hätte vorstellen können, den Wiesmann Rahmen durch einen Titanhardtailrahmen zu ersetzen - bei einem Paduano oder Seven, da könnt ich echt schwach werden.


 Ich bin da vollkommen anders gestrickt... bei mir stellt sich ein Wallhanger nach dem anderen ein. Fahren tue ich 2-3 Räder, aufgebaut sind mittlerweile 12, ohne eingelagerte Rahmesets. Andere bewegen sich vorwärts, ich bewege mich rückwärts, zumindest biketechnisch  http://fstatic3.mtb-news.de/f/oe/dd/oeddmufjcow9/large_IMG_7162.JPG?0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (18. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## TiJoe (18. Mai 2014)

Na, der Tempel kommt mir aber irgendwie bekannt vor! 

Schickes Zweirad!

Gruß Joe


----------



## chriiss (18. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## TiJoe (18. Mai 2014)

chriiss schrieb:


> Schon lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört ... treib mich aber auch nicht mehr so viel hier rum.



Dito! 

Es geht mir aber gut und ich komme auch wieder zum Radeln! 

L. G. Joe


----------



## shutupandride (19. Mai 2014)

blubb


----------



## shutupandride (19. Mai 2014)

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1625569]
	
[/URL]


----------



## chriiss (19. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Rutil (19. Mai 2014)

Die Zielgruppe ist einfach zu klein, denke ich. Zu viele (kleine) Hersteller für die paar Leute, man sieht ja, dass das nicht gut geht (Serotta etc.). Dazu ist das Zeug auch hochpreisig und hoffentlich haltbar, da kauft man sich eben nicht alle 2-3 Jahre was Neues. Die  Margen werden auch recht gering sein, erst recht beim Custom Rahmen mit der ganzen Beratung. Die guten Hersteller werden hoffentlich bleiben, ansonsten ist es mir gar nicht unrecht, wenn der Hype nachlässt, sollen die Leute doch Carbon kaufen. Bei Stahl ist zumindest der Preisvorteil da, ansonsten ist mir Titan deutlich näher...


----------



## shutupandride (19. Mai 2014)

die Zielgruppe für Ti ist wahrscheinlich ohnehin übersichtlich und auch die werden sich nicht alle 2 Jahre was neues kaufen, sondern,  gerade bei Ti, ein langfristiges Rad suchen. Zumal der druchschnittliche Ti Fahrer kein jungdynamischer Supersportler (mehr) ist, der Tausende von Kilometern damit abspult und einen Rahmens in kurzer Zeit runterreisst, oder das ti-Rad nicht das einzige Gerät im Stall ist, oder oder oder ...	
Ich denke auch, dass es von den Herstellern aus diesen Gründen auch (leider) immer wieder welche zerbröseln wird, die Gefahr sehe ich aber v.a. bei größeren Herstellern, die ihren Absatz überschätzen
Stahlrahmen finde ich nach wie vor auch interessant, aber gemessen am oft geringen preislichen Unterschied zu Ti relativiert sich dann (für mich) auch manches ... ob der Hype grad mehr bei Stahl oder bei Ti ist weiss ich nicht, wenn man vom Forum ausgeht wohl schon, aber mir auch egal die jungen Hüpfer....
auch schön: ein lackiertes mawis


----------



## chriiss (19. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (19. Mai 2014)

Ich hab auch kein 29er, also tröste dich...
Bei Stahl finde ich Reynolds 953 und Columbus XCR sehr interessant, aber die homöopathische Verfügbarkeit samt abstrusen Preisen lässt mich (außer für Titanhasser) keinen Grund finden, das zu wählen. Die Langlebigkeit von hochwertigen Titanrahmen ist teilweise schon wieder mühsam, ich hab gerade noch, nach langer Suche, eine hochwertige 26er/100mm/9mmSchnellspanner/1 1/8 Federgabel gefunden als Ersatz für meine alte Gabel. Wenn die neue Gabel mal das Zeitliche segnet, kann ich mir wohl nur mehr eine Custom Starrgabel machen lassen.


----------



## shutupandride (19. Mai 2014)

@chriiss
ja Rewel und Lackiererei kommt blöd.
(nass)lackiertes Ti hatte ich bei meinem serotta Mounty, "hielt" leider geradezu lächerlich wenig Belastung stand,
insofern bin ich auch eher skeptisch.
aussehen tut´s aber schon klasse

29er wird überschätzt. Du hast nix verpasst, finde ich jedenfalls.
Hätte ich Dein Interesse geahnt, würde mein nevi-Gas jetzt evtl nicht in Potsdam spazierenfahren und ich ggf mit deinem 26er rewel (wo idR auch wunderbar ein 650b HR reinpasst)

@Rutil
26 ist leider tot, die Entscheidung hat uns die Industrie wohl väterlich abgenommen.
mich jedenfalls hat keiner gefragt, auch nicht, ob ich ab sofort nur noch aufgeblasene Gabelschäfte konsumieren mag.
Schade eigentlich.


----------



## cluso (19. Mai 2014)

Das Mawis wurde aber glaube ich nicht von Hr. Mawis lackiert.
Also spricht nix gegen Rewel.


----------



## chriiss (19. Mai 2014)

.


----------



## Nordpol (21. Mai 2014)

schöne Runde nach der Arbeit...


----------



## Altitude (22. Mai 2014)

hier mal ein aktuelles bild meines casserolls im commuting-aufbau:


----------



## Aalex (22. Mai 2014)

chriiss schrieb:


> Der Hype um Mawis scheint sich aber mittlerweile wieder gelegt zu haben. Zumindest hat man vor 2-3 Jahren mehr gehört/gesehen. Aber da gibt's noch andere Rahmenbauer und Vertriebe, die scheinbar (fast) wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden sind => Punch, Seven, Gas29 ...?
> Insgesamt scheint mir Titan zugunsten von anderen Materialien in der Käufergunst gesunken zu sein. Oder kommt es mir nur so vor, dass Stahl (gerade auch hier im Forum) augenblicklich angesagter ist?
> 
> ... was natürlich nicht gegen ein Mawis spricht



vor 2-3 jahren war mawis halt neu. ich glaub der mathias kann nicht klagen. ich hab vor wochen hier im ahrtal sogar eins gesehen. eine begegnung der anderen art. da wurde natürlich erstmal herzlich gegrüßt.

hab ja seine facebook seite immer im blick und da gibt es regelmäßig schicke sachen zu sehen.

ende des jahres kommt auch nochmal bei mir was neues aus titan, natürlich von ihm.


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2014)

heute kurz vor dem regen unterhalb des pfannenstiels


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2014)

fertig und eingefahren, das schmolke meiner liebsten:









sie hat grössten spass an dem rad, da es mit den knapp 7kg schön leicht geworden ist, aber bergab trotzdem ein super handling hat. ausserdem ist das ein schönes paar, wie ich finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (9. Juni 2014)

Schönes Schmolke...sieht aus wie das kleine Geschwister von meinem Legend so von der Farbgestaltung...

aaaaber das mit dem Lenkerband üben wir nochmal...oder was ist das für ein schwarzer Ring auf Höhe der Ergos...


----------



## versus (9. Juni 2014)

gutes auge, aaaaaber schlechte kenntnis meiner mech-fähigkeiten ;-)

der griffgummi des rechten hebels ist unten gerissen. den habe ich bis die neuen gummis da sind (liegen inzwischen schon bei stoph im laden) mit einem stück rr-schlauch über dem lenkerband gefixt. hält viel besser, als gedacht. 

leider passt ihr nur genau dieser schwere sattel, sonst kämen wir in den uci-gefahrenbereich.


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Juni 2014)

versus schrieb:


> leider passt ihr nur genau dieser schwere sattel, sonst kämen wir in den uci-gefahrenbereich.



schraub deiner Liebsten halt endlich mal einen zeitgemässen SLR an die Stütze und quäl die Gute nicht mit deinen ausgelatschten brettharten Urflite`s...

sehr schönes Schmolke!!

@shutupandride
mein Lack am Quiring hält überraschend gut! Nebenbei finde ich das sich (NASS) Lack gerade am Renner sehr gut macht,(denke da an ein Standesgemässes für mein Schätzli... psssst.....) bei aller Liebe zu puren Ti....

Heute, durch 3 Länder, 4 Kantone und über unzählige Hügli...
hört sich wild an, nicht wahr?


----------



## versus (11. Juni 2014)

wild? eher verrückt bei der affenhitze 

das ist kein alter, durchgesessener flite von mir, sondern ein lang gesuchter flite max in quasi neu. was anderes will sie nicht am velo. fährt g. einen slr?


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juni 2014)

es gibt natürlich noch diverse gelochte und gespaltene SLRe in nicht und in Trans Am ...
der Neue Max Flite Trans Am will sie sicher , ganz bestimmt, nicht am Rad dran haben, der sieht scheusslich aus ...


----------



## nebeljäger (11. Juni 2014)

versus schrieb:


> wild? eher verrückt bei der affenhitze
> 
> das ist kein alter, durchgesessener flite von mir, sondern ein lang gesuchter flite max in quasi neu. was anderes will sie nicht am velo. fährt g. einen slr?



g. hatte so ziemlich alles unter dem A. was so im Satteluniversum rumshuttelt. 

die "aaaa" und "wääää" sind seit dem SLR Carbonio deutlich im abnehmen.... 

Aber jeder A. ist anders, auch der von s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (11. Juni 2014)

festka aus dem wunderschönen Nachbarland Tschechien


----------



## thoralfw (21. Juli 2014)

ich habe meins auch mal wieder ausgeführt....


----------



## Ianus (8. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## elrond (18. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Silberrücken (18. Oktober 2014)

Sag mal, wieviel Zähne hat das grosse Blatt?


----------



## schnaggadu (18. Oktober 2014)

...eine Leihgabe


----------



## elrond (18. Oktober 2014)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Sag mal, wieviel Zähne hat das grosse Blatt?


ganz klassisch 53, wirkt durch die dünne Kurbel aber in der Tat riesig, ist mir erst durch dein Kommentar aufgefallen.


----------



## opi13 (26. Oktober 2014)

gestern bei schönstem Wetter


----------



## Nordpol (26. Oktober 2014)

Heute, bei nicht ganz so schönem Wetter...


----------



## Ianus (9. November 2014)

In progress....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. November 2014)

ui, da gefällt mir sogar der weisse vorbau! weitermachen


----------



## Rutil (9. November 2014)

ui, der ist aber schön! Detailbilder fände ich nett. Und der Tretlagerbereich sollte bei DEN Rohrdurchmessern auch strammen Waden genügend entgegen setzen können


----------



## Ianus (10. November 2014)

Danke danke..... wird meine neue Alltagsschlampe.


----------



## Nordpol (10. November 2014)




----------



## nebeljäger (16. November 2014)

immer wieder schwierig Stimmungen "on the Road" rüber zu bringen... wie heute...

unglaublich diese Ruhe, diese verrückten Stimmungen.... dahingleiten bis die Sonne im Westen verschwindet


----------



## Ianus (16. November 2014)

Einfach nur schön. Wo ist das genau, damit ich das nächstes Jahr auch mal abfahren kann.


----------



## nebeljäger (16. November 2014)

Sankt Galler Rheintal..komm zu mir. Ich zeigs dir gerne...


----------



## Ianus (6. Dezember 2014)

Fertig...


----------



## maggi>B (6. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schön, möchte man am liebsten sofort mit losfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (6. Dezember 2014)

99 Punkte...


----------



## Ianus (6. Dezember 2014)

Nordpol schrieb:


> 99 Punkte...



Wieso nur 99 ?

_Ich weiss..... Ergos zu tief, Nokons, FSA-Kurbel, kein gescheites Pedal....._


----------



## Nordpol (6. Dezember 2014)

100 gibt es nicht..., nirgendswo
jetzt wo du es sagst, 1 Pkt Abzug für die Kurbel.


----------



## Ianus (6. Dezember 2014)

Also nur noch 98 .

Die Kurbel paßt optisch (Webmuster der Carbonlagen) perfekt zur Record und den Rohren des Ottrott. Technisch hatte ich bislang mit der K-Force am Moots kein Probleme, daher war sie auch hier gesetzt. 

Wenn der Kopf mal wieder frei ist schaue ich noch nach einer Lösung für den weissen Ahead-Spacer, der nicht optimal aussieht. Zudem zickt die HR-Schaltung rum und die HR-Bremse verstellt sich dauernd, das nervt beides sehr aber da fehlt mir gerade a weng die Geduld.


----------



## shutupandride (12. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Nordpol (12. Dezember 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Dezember 2014)

Ianus schrieb:


> Also nur noch 98 .
> 
> Die Kurbel paßt optisch (Webmuster der Carbonlagen) perfekt zur Record und den Rohren des Ottrott. Technisch hatte ich bislang mit der K-Force am Moots kein Probleme, daher war sie auch hier gesetzt.
> 
> Wenn der Kopf mal wieder frei ist schaue ich noch nach einer Lösung für den weissen Ahead-Spacer, der nicht optimal aussieht. Zudem zickt die HR-Schaltung rum und die HR-Bremse verstellt sich dauernd, das nervt beides sehr aber da fehlt mir gerade a weng die Geduld.


wo sind denn die fotos hin? habe sie leider verpasst!


----------



## shutupandride (29. Dezember 2014)

versus schrieb:


> wo sind denn die fotos hin? habe sie leider verpasst!


was bist du auch so langsam?!

ach ja @Nordpol das Baum ist cooler als das 7, hast gewonnen


----------



## cluso (29. Dezember 2014)

shutupandride schrieb:


> was bist du auch so langsam?!
> 
> ach ja @Nordpol das Baum ist cooler als das 7, hast gewonnen



Nö, mir gefällt das Seven besser, hat was "Tron" artiges.


----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2014)

ich fnde vor allem die hydraulikhebel am baum horror. dann doch lieber weiter bb7...


----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2014)

hier noch eins von der letzten passfahrt mit dem rewel auf den bereits gesperrten klausenpass:




rewel im schnee by ver.sus, on Flickr


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2015)

colourmatching tires 








rewel ccr_silvester_03 by ver.sus, on Flickr




rewel ccr_silvester_10 by ver.sus, on Flickr


----------



## oberhausen123 (2. Januar 2015)

Hier meins  
1 mal 10 für die Rennen . Wiegt um die 8.7 kg . Die normalen v Brakes sind wegen der besseren Bremsleustung verbaut .


----------



## nebeljäger (14. März 2015)

auf Wein und Bikewolke 7...


----------



## Sickgirl (22. März 2015)

Leider läuft es ja dieses Jahr gesundheitlich noch nicht so rund, das ich mit meinem neuen Rad noch gar nicht so viel gefahren bin



 

Nächste Woche ist das erste 200 km Brevet und ich werde da schon ganz schön beißen müssen. Dieses Jahr zählt es ja für P-B-P und das Hotelzimmer ist ja auch schon reserviert, so das ich es durch ziehen muß.

Ich habe eine Quelle für Titanmaterial auf getan und habe dann gleich ein paar Sachen aus dem Material angefertigt.

Die Strebenkolben am Schutzblech


 

Die Befestigungsklötzchen an den Ausfallenden


 

Die Streben habe ich natürlich aus 4 mm Draht gebogen, das war aber ein Akt, das Zeug flext ja so dermaßen, bis ich es dazu gebracht habe die Form dauerhaft an zu nehmen, dazu bin ich ja auch nicht der große Umformungsmechaniker.

Am Force Umwerfer habe ich mich auch noch verkünstelt.


 

Das war auch ein Akt bis ich ein Werkzeug zum einpressen des Innensechskant angefertigt hatte.

In der Konfigurtion wiegt das Rad jetzt 9,2 kg. Ich habe noch einen 2.LRS mit 559er Felgen und ein wenig breiteren (35mm) Reifen für mehr Komfort.


----------



## versus (22. März 2015)

mir hätten da ja ein paar einfache, schwarze bleche besser gefallen, aber sonst ein sehr nettes gefährt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (22. März 2015)

Nicht schlecht.
Da wurde ja an (fast) nichts gespart .

Vor allem der Rahmen dürfte ja ein Unikat sein, bei gefühlten 12 Rahmen die pro Jahr die Werkstätte verlassen .
Die Schutzbleche mögen zwar originell sein, sind sie auch , aber farblich leider überhaupt nicht passend. Hätte es die nicht auch in schwarz gegeben ?.

Wie dem auch sei, ein funktionelles Randonneurs Rad. 
Viel Spaß für die Qualifikationen und erst Recht dem Hauptbewerb.


----------



## Ianus (3. April 2015)

Ich war ja nach der einzigen sehr kurzen Einstellungsrunde im Spätherbst schon mit dem Gedanken soweit, das Serotta wieder zu verkaufen. Weil es als letztes kam und ich eigentlich auch keinen Platz dafür habe. Aber nach der heutigen Tour hat sich das komplett geändert. Das Rad entpuppt sich als absoluter Glücksgriff. Kein anderes Rad in meinem Stall fährt sich dermaßen angenehm und souverän, für mich perfekt und ein echter Traum.








[url=http://abload.de/image.php?img=20150403_1209269xjlv.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Nordpol (3. April 2015)




----------



## nebeljäger (8. April 2015)

@Ianus
bitte die Bilder neu verlinken. DANKE!! 
-------------------

nach der letzten Woche mit endlos steilen, harten Pyrenäenflanken gabs zum Wochenstart meine erste, wenigstens höhenmetermässig gesehen, seriöse Bergtour auf geebneten Wegen..

sorry für die Off Topic Bilder, aber die Kontraste zur letzten Woche sind echt krass....

Wer blau, grün und weiss nicht ausstehen kann, sollte jetzt besser wegzappen ;-)


----------



## Nordpol (8. April 2015)

das sind mal Farben,  Hut ab...


----------



## Altitude (10. April 2015)

auch hier mal wieder ein bild vom ibis - war vor ca. 2 wochen in bardolino...


----------



## opi13 (7. Juni 2015)

nur mal so , damit der Fred nicht ganz verschwindet


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2015)

stimmt, das wäre schade! letztes we: serotta / rewel / de rosa



ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## Ianus (8. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (17. Juni 2015)




----------



## versus (17. Juni 2015)

Nordpol schrieb:


>



den pfosten kenne ich doch 



Nordpol schrieb:


> Heute, bei nicht ganz so schönem Wetter...


----------



## Nordpol (17. Juni 2015)

der ist zu jeder Jahreszeit schön..., gegenüber von diesem Pfosten ist eine herrliche Bank im Schatten zum verweilen, und liegt auf meiner Hausrunde.


----------



## shutupandride (19. Juni 2015)

versus schrieb:


> den pfosten kenne ich doch


und da war Sturm
http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f3/16/1626/1626882-2h8ganppdrc9-large.jpg


----------



## Ianus (12. Juli 2015)

Zum 10-jährigen Dienstjubliäum und nach einer gefühlten kleinen Ewigkeit auch mal wieder den Singlespeeder ausgefahren. 2 Minuten nach dem Foto war dann allerdings Schluss mit lustig....... pppffffffffffffffffhhht.


----------



## Sickgirl (24. August 2015)

So, P-B-B ist vor rueber und leider musste ich nach 1000 km abbrechen und micb zum nächsten Bahnhof durch schlagen. 

Am Rad lag es definitiv nicht. Bei mir lief es aus anderen Gründen dieses Jahr nicht so rund.

Auf jeden Fall war es ein wahnsinniges EErlebnis und a bientot in 4 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nightwolf (24. August 2015)

Inzwischen verkauft, aber 2007 und -11 bei PBP am Start ...


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2015)

die bäume werden bunt, die reifen ziehen nach:

zunächst das rewel 

bisher mit völlig abgerubbelten, weissen grifos (guter reifen!):




neu mit algengrünen panaracern:




dazu gesellt sich (vorerst) noch ein bianchigrüner slr:





und dann noch das serotta

mit hauchdünn gewordenen ultremos:




neu mit humorlosen, aber dafür blauen 20mm gommitalia mit skinwall:




man beachte die colourmatching decals 








noch ein paar fotos mehr gibts hier:
ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## Joobxx (13. Oktober 2015)

sehr schöne Fotosammlung, immer wieder ein Genuss


----------



## Nordpol (13. Oktober 2015)

sehr schöne Fahrradsammlung...
aber 20mm möchte ich nicht mehr fahren...


----------



## versus (13. Oktober 2015)

Nordpol schrieb:


> sehr schöne Fahrradsammlung...
> aber 20mm möchte ich nicht mehr fahren...



am klein würde ich die auch nicht haben wollen, aber mit den dünnen ti-röhrchen und der 1"-vollcarbongabel ist lässt sich das verschmerzen. die ersten meter habe ich auch noch keinen gewaltigen unterschied gemerkt. ich bin da allerdings auch nicht besonder gschpürig ;-)


----------



## shutupandride (21. Oktober 2015)

carl strong titanium


----------



## Altitude (25. Oktober 2015)

ja, ich leb auch noch...

das salsa casserol ti wurde vom commuter zum renner...


----------



## versus (4. November 2015)

steht im gut


----------



## el saltamontes (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi, ihr Titan-Gurus!

Ich möchte/muss meinen Fuhrpark aus Platzgründen recht massiv einschränken. Jetzt gäbe es da mein Cielo. Ich kann mich erinnern, für den Rahmen knapp 4k Euro bezahlt zu haben. Die Ksyrium und die Record kamen vom alten Rad. Was könnte/kann man denn für das Ding jetzt so verlangen?

Danke für eure kompetenten Antworten!


----------



## Ianus (20. Dezember 2015)

Aus dem Bauch raus.... 850-1000€ für das Rahmenset und 1000-1500€ für das Komplettrad bzw. der Verkauf in Einzelteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el saltamontes (20. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank, das ist schon mal ein Richtwert... Hatte zwar mit mehr gerechnet, aber da zeigt sich wieder mal meine Unfähigkeit solche Dinge einzuschätzen


----------



## Ianus (20. Dezember 2015)

Es kann sein das Du mehr bekommst wenn jemand genau diesen Rahmen schon seit einiger Zeit sucht und dann nicht lange fackelt. Als Richtwert kannst Du ja mal auf Ebay nach den abgelaufenen Auktionen schauen, vor allem in der US-Bucht.


----------



## Ianus (20. Dezember 2015)

Btw.... was hat denn der Rahmen für Maße..... Oberrohr- und Sitzrohrlänge wären da interessant.


----------



## ufp (20. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn du 4k Euro nur für den Rahmen bezahlt hast, dann ist es noch ein Merlin und ein Rennrad, welches ja weniger beansprucht wird als ein MTB Rahmen, würde ich deutlich mehr als die 850-1000 schätzen. Eher gegen 1500 bis knapp unter 2000 €.


----------



## opi13 (20. Dezember 2015)

im Bikemarkt war mal seeehr lange ein gut ausgestattetes 53er Komplettrad aus Holland inserriert , Preis war 2,5 tsd


----------



## Ianus (20. Dezember 2015)

Man braucht nur mal die Ebay-Preise verfolgen.... die Räder, die für 1500€ aufwärts eingepreist sind, sind häufig Ladenhüter bzw. stehen schon recht lange erfolglos in den Listen. Da reisst auch eine ehemalige Topgruppe nix raus, da die Käufer in der Regel einen anderen Aufbau bevorzugen.


----------



## shutupandride (22. Dezember 2015)

denke bis 1000€ sind realistisch, wenn Du jmd findest, der es sucht.
Preislimitierend ist wohl v.a. das Carbon, wäre es rein Titan, würde sicher etwas mehr gehen.
Ein Seven Axiom Ti, ein Moots Vamoots oder ein Merlin extralight wär sicher eine bessere Geldanlage gewesen, hilft Dir etz aber auch nix
Viel Glück beim Verkauf


----------



## Ianus (22. Dezember 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


> denke bis 1000€ sind realistisch, wenn Du jmd findest, der es sucht.
> Ansonsten reissen sich die Leute nicht drum, was v.a. am Carbon liegt.
> Wäre es rein Titan, würde sicher etwas mehr gehen.
> Ein Seven Axiom Ti, ein Moots Vamoots oder ein Merlin extralight wär sicher eine bessere Geldanlage gewesen
> Viel Glück beim Verkauf



Also ich habe noch kein vergleichbares (Modelljahr) Merlin Extralight, Serotta Legend Ti oder Vamoots gesehen, was als Rahmenset die 1000er Marke geknackt hat. Die alten Dinger sind eben nur noch was für Kenner der Materie und von denen gibt es zu wenige als das die Gebrauchtpreise in nennenswerte Höhen gehen. Das es immer noch einzigartige Traumrahmen sind steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## shutupandride (22. Dezember 2015)

ich beobachte die genannten (und andere, die ich nicht nennen werde) öfter, vor allem in
us und gb und da gehen die Preise schon oft bis 1200$, manchmal auch drüber, sofern der
Zustand top ist. Nervös werde ich da bei dem Eurokurs aber auch nicht (mehr) ...

wegen Galerie und falls ein Moralhüter aus einem anderen Forumsbereich vorbeischaut .... 
ein Quiring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (22. Dezember 2015)

Gut, der Preis ist bei mir sekundär.... ob nun ein 100er rauf oder runter. Viel mehr zu knabbern habe ich an der Form des Steuerrohres.


----------



## shutupandride (22. Dezember 2015)

@Ianus
ja da brauchts schon einen echten Fan ...

vllt werden durch die monatlich steigenden Preise für Rahmen in Übersee ja auch wieder
europäische Rahmen interessant(er)


----------



## versus (23. Dezember 2015)

shutupandride schrieb:


>



DEN fände ich auf jeden fall interessant!


----------



## shutupandride (23. Dezember 2015)

Strong Frames USA at e... dot com



http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/252218140041?item=252218140041&lgeo=1&vectorid=229466&rmvSB=true


----------



## karstb (18. Januar 2016)

Mein erstes Titanrad.


----------



## versus (18. Januar 2016)

cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rutil (19. Januar 2016)

Das ist sehr schön!


----------



## shutupandride (19. Januar 2016)

top!


----------



## karstb (20. Januar 2016)

Dank!
Ich muss gestehen, ich habe es nicht aufgebaut, sondern so fertig gekauft (und Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, Lenkerband, Spannachsen, Pedalen geändert). Vor dem Umbau war es übrigens reinrassig amerikanisch (Reynolds, Chris King, SRAM, Ritchey, Specialized, Velocity). Der Rahmen ist schon älter, aber die Komponenten sehen alle aus wie frisch aus dem Regal.


----------



## Altitude (9. Februar 2016)

samstag mim ritchey ti crosser bei mir im landkreis...


----------



## Ianus (14. Februar 2016)

Konnt nicht widerstehen.....


----------



## Nordpol (14. Februar 2016)

Verständlich...


----------



## TiJoe (14. Februar 2016)

Wow!

Sehr schick!


----------



## versus (14. Februar 2016)

sauber!


----------



## Ianus (1. April 2016)




----------



## versus (2. April 2016)

oh, schön. ein fierte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (2. April 2016)

vor ein paar wochen in italia
graues rad vor grauer mauer...


----------



## Ianus (2. April 2016)

versus schrieb:


> oh, schön. ein fierte?


Ein Ottrott....


----------



## Rutil (2. April 2016)

Sehr fein, das Ottrott (du hast doch sogar zwei, oder?)
Schade um die Firma. Wie fährt sich sowas denn? Merkt man einen Unterschied zu einem reinen Ti-Rahmen?


----------



## Ianus (3. April 2016)

Rutil schrieb:


> Sehr fein, das Ottrott (du hast doch sogar zwei, oder?)
> Schade um die Firma. Wie fährt sich sowas denn? Merkt man einen Unterschied zu einem reinen Ti-Rahmen?


Ja, ich habe zwei von den Klepppern. Das andere ist, sagen wir mal, etwas weniger alltagstauglich.





Ansonsten fahren die Teile sich klasse... ein Dahingleiten par excellence.


----------



## Rutil (4. April 2016)

Ui, fein! Und Alltagstauglichkeit wird überbewertet


----------



## shutupandride (7. April 2016)

Ianus schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe zwei von den Klepppern. Das andere ist, sagen wir mal, etwas weniger alltagstauglich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vllt magst ja noch eins? zwei sind doch gar nix  
mir zum Glück zu lang ...





http://www.ebay.de/itm/SEROTTA-OTTR...859622?hash=item33b4df3726:g:LucAAOSwSzdXBhrJ


----------



## Ianus (12. April 2016)

Ja, ned schlecht. Aber ich will nicht den gleichen Mist anfangen wie ich ihn schon bei meinen Kleins gemacht habe (5x Attitude, 1x Quantum Pro ). Zudem besteht für mich der Reiz bei diesen Rahmen am Hinterbau, der aus der Bucht hat hinten den normalen Hinterbau und nicht die ST-Version. Es dadurch bekommen diese Ottrotts das unvergleichliche Fahrgefühl....


----------



## shutupandride (14. April 2016)

...


----------



## thxelf38 (25. Juni 2016)

dann will ich auch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. Juli 2016)

heute durchs toggenburg mit dem serotta

hin gings mit dem traktor, der dann dort bleiben sollte




klassiker unter sich by ver.sus, auf Flickr

brückchen




toggenburg_20160710-1040975 by ver.sus, auf Flickr

wunderbare strecke, quasi autofrei


----------



## Stephan Weniger (11. Juli 2016)




----------



## Stolle12 (12. Juli 2016)

versus schrieb:


> heute durchs toggenburg mit dem serotta
> 
> hin gings mit dem traktor, der dann dort bleiben sollte
> 
> ...



nette Garagenfüllung

mein Beitrag zum Thema


----------



## thxelf38 (22. Juli 2016)

versus schrieb:


> heute durchs toggenburg mit dem serotta
> 
> hin gings mit dem traktor, der dann dort bleiben sollte
> 
> ...




Oh! Wir fahren dieselbe Traktorenmarke. 
Hast Du den beim Stolz abgestellt?

Beinahe autofrei sieht nach Ricken über Schönenberg aus.
Sehr schöne Strecke.


----------



## Ianus (30. Juli 2016)

Das AlltagsSerotta hat nun den passenden LRS und die finale Kurbel erhalten. Nun kann ich sagen... closed. Und zwar allumfassend.





Mein Fuhrpark ist vollendet, 18 Räder bzw. Rahmensets aus 25 Jahren Bikegeschichte nehmen mir hier Platz und Zeit weg. Lediglich das eine oder andere Kleinteil werde ich noch mir zulegen, um dem fortschreitenden Alter (Vorbauten) gerecht zu werden.

In diesem Sinne..

Arrivederci....


----------



## versus (31. Juli 2016)

LemonySnicket schrieb:


> Oh! Wir fahren dieselbe Traktorenmarke.
> Hast Du den beim Stolz abgestellt?
> 
> Beinahe autofrei sieht nach Ricken über Schönenberg aus.
> Sehr schöne Strecke.



beides korrekt! der traktor hat einen overdrive bekommen und ist nun mit mir unterwegs in slowenien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (3. August 2016)

versus schrieb:


> beides korrekt! der traktor hat einen overdrive bekommen und ist nun mit mir unterwegs in slowenien



SLOVENIJA ... 
viel Spaß Euch


----------



## shutupandride (12. September 2016)




----------



## Nordpol (18. September 2016)

und noch ein Amy...


----------



## Rüdiger (22. September 2016)

Hilfe, ich will ein titanRR fahrender MTBer werden.
Im Moment habe ich "nur" TI MTB's möchte aber einenn Renner. Meine bisherige Vorstellung wären:

TI Rahmen/Carbon Gabel, eher für die Langstrecke - ich "plane" keine sprints, bin eher Triathlon affin.
Fahrstabil, dämpfender Hinterbau, eher voluminösere Rohre. 
Europäische Produkion bevorzugt (bin aber bzgl optischer Qualität als Moots Eigner eher verwöhnt  
Bereifung bis ca. 28-30mm sollte möglich sein, am Anfang werde ich er allerdings eher mit klassischen 25mm Pneus fahren
eher längere Oberrohrlänge (ca. 57cm ich brauche aber lt Berechnung nur einen 55er Rahmen).
Wahrscheinlich werde ich mit Scheibenbremse  aufbauen.

Leider habe ich noch nicht viele Renner live gesehen, bisher hat mir das Litespeed T5 ganz gut gefallen, bis auf die merkwürdige Bremsmomentabstützung.  

Kennt ihr vielleicht Händler in München die Ti Renner im Laden haben? 
Sonderanvertigung wird wohl zu teuer kommen?!

Ich bin gespannt auf Kommentare
Grüße


----------



## Rutil (22. September 2016)

Hallo, die europäische Produktion schränkt das Feld schon mal ein. Die Schweißnähte von Moots sind hier meines Wissens nach nirgends zu bekommen (vielleicht bei Wiesmann, aber der macht ja keine einzelnen Rahmen mehr). Rewel macht alles auf Maß, ist lang dabei. Neu im Spiel sind Festka und Agresti, da hab ich aber noch nichts in echt gesehen. De Rosa ist fein, aber Scheibe? Vermutlich nicht.
Was meinst du mit "zu teuer"? Gerade bei Titan ist das ein dehnbarer Begriff


----------



## Rüdiger (22. September 2016)

Rutil schrieb:


> Hallo, die europäische Produktion schränkt das Feld schon mal ein. Die Schweißnähte von Moots sind hier meines Wissens nach nirgends zu bekommen (vielleicht bei Wiesmann, aber der macht ja keine einzelnen Rahmen mehr). Rewel macht alles auf Maß, ist lang dabei. Neu im Spiel sind Festka und Agresti, da hab ich aber noch nichts in echt gesehen. De Rosa ist fein, aber Scheibe? Vermutlich nicht.
> Was meinst du mit "zu teuer"? Gerade bei Titan ist das ein dehnbarer Begriff



Danke für Hersteller Ideen. Festka und Agresti sagt mir garnichts.

Preislich möchte ich nicht bei Seven oder Moots enden (4-5.000 pro rahmen soweit ich weiß).
Meine "Shortlist ":
Kocmo
Paduano/Nevi -gibt es die noch, die Interntseiten sehen nicht danach aus??
Falkenjagd
Punch
Vigmos, macht wohl keine Ti RR
van Nicolas
???


----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. September 2016)

Kona Esatto Ti - bis auf das mit der EU- Prod. (müsste ein Lynskey sein) alles drin


----------



## Rutil (22. September 2016)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Danke für Hersteller Ideen. Festka und Agresti sagt mir garnichts.
> 
> Preislich möchte ich nicht bei Seven oder Moots enden (4-5.000 pro rahmen soweit ich weiß).
> Meine "Shortlist ":
> ...


Die Grundsatzfrage wird sein, ob es jetzt Europa sein soll. Weil von den von dir ins Auge gefassten ist nur Nevi in Europa (ok, evtl. auch Paduano, aber die Firma ist mir nicht ganz geheuer).


----------



## Rüdiger (22. September 2016)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Kona Esatto Ti


Optisch genau das was ich mir vorgestellt habe, keine Ahnung ob das in süddeutschland wirklich einer hat. Die Dealer auf der Kona website shen mir nicht danach aus.

@Rutil: 
weißt du was über NEVI? Ist das was?


----------



## TenBingham (23. September 2016)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Danke für Hersteller Ideen. Festka und Agresti sagt mir garnichts.
> 
> Preislich möchte ich nicht bei Seven oder Moots enden (4-5.000 pro rahmen soweit ich weiß).
> Meine "Shortlist ":
> ...





Rutil schrieb:


> Die Grundsatzfrage wird sein, ob es jetzt Europa sein soll. Weil von den von dir ins Auge gefassten ist nur Nevi in Europa (ok, evtl. auch Paduano, aber die Firma ist mir nicht ganz geheuer).




Kocmo lässt in Russland fertigen. Qualität war sehr unterschiedlich, soll sich aber mittlerweile auf einem soliden Maß etabliert haben. Wenn Du in der Nähe von Berlin bist, einfach mal in Stahnsdorf vorbeischauen. Custom kostet deftig Aufpreis.
Falkenjagd und Punch m.W. Asienware.
Vigmos lässt ebenfalls in Fernost fertigen, aber wohl mit Custom-Option. Schau doch mal in den "Wahn in Titan" Fred. Der Kollege dort ist super zufrieden
VN ebenfalls Asien, allerdings keine Custom Optionen.
Nevi gibt es noch. Stellt zwischendurch immer mal neue Sachen vor.
Paduano gibt es ebenfalls auch noch. Francesco Paduano ist sehr nett, aber auch ein schräger, kompromissloser Vogel. Ob er für Dein Vorhaben der richtige wäre? Ich habe einen Paduano RR Rahmen, hat sensationelle Fahreigenschaften.
Festka sind Tschechen. Tolle Qualität in Stahl, Ti und Carbon. Ausgefallene und tolle Lackierungen.
Stefan Agresti ist ein (ital.) Rahmenbauer in D. Schon seit vielen Jahren. Macht er auch Titan? Ich weiß nur von Stahl
die können aber alle hinsichtlich der Nähte nicht mit den Amis mithalten.
(wobei mal dahingestellt ist, ob eine "schöne" Naht auch eine gute ist )

Warren Crisp fällt mir noch ein, macht schöne Qualität. Und ist ein amerikanischer Wahl-Italiener 
Passoni und Legend (beide IT) fallen wohl preislich aus dem Rahmen. Aber sehr sehr schön.
Und natürlich MaWi hier in D. Wäre wohl neben Rewel bei den custom-Optionen meine erste Anlaufstelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (23. September 2016)

Bingham05 schrieb:


> Und natürlich MaWi hier in D. Wäre wohl neben Rewel bei den custom-Optionen meine erste Anlaufstelle.


Mawi*s* 

Komisch, dass Triton noch nicht genannt wurde. Titan, (relativ gesehen) vernünftige Preise, Produktion in Europa (Russland), Qualität scheinbar nicht zu bemängeln (es gibt ja hier im Forum einige, die sich dort schon einen Rahmen haben schweißen lassen) und Rennräder schweißt Dmitry eben auch.


----------



## TenBingham (23. September 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Mawi*s*
> 
> Komisch, dass Triton noch nicht genannt wurde. Titan, (relativ gesehen) vernünftige Preise, Produktion in Europa (Russland), Qualität scheinbar nicht zu bemängeln (es gibt ja hier im Forum einige, die sich dort schon einen Rahmen haben schweißen lassen) und Rennräder schweißt Dmitry eben auch.



yep, Triton macht fantastische Qualität zu guten Preisen. Hat zwar in den letzten zwei Jahren deutlich angezogen, aber immer noch preiswert. Hatte nur gehört, dass in letzter Zeit sehr sehr lange Wartezeiten angesagt sind.


----------



## shutupandride (23. September 2016)

@Rüdiger

Wittson (Litauen) macht auch schöne und qualitativ gute Sachen
haben früher die Ti-Colnagos geschweisst.
Vorteil: EU-D-Importzölle und -MwSt fallen nicht an ...


----------



## Rutil (23. September 2016)

Rüdiger: Nevi ist meines Wissens der einzige, der in einer kompletten Edelgaskammer schweißt. Das soll optimal sein, weil es Sauerstoffkontamination ausschließt. Andererseits fertigt der Rest der Welt mit in den Rahmen eingeleitetem Gas, und das funktioniert ja auch. Teurer ist die Kammergeschichte jedenfalls, und so fein arbeiten kann man damit auch nicht. Die Nevis, die ich auf Bildern gesehen habe, waren jetzt von der optischen Verarbeitung her nicht so aufregend. Aber mal was anderes.


----------



## Nordpol (25. September 2016)

Ich habe ein Agresti MTB (Stahl), kann ich nur empfehlen, top Qualität, alle Wünsche werden erfüllt, Preislich im Rahmen, und schnelle Lieferzeit. Der Mann ist schone lange dabei, und macht auch Titam Rahmen.


----------



## Rüdiger (25. September 2016)

Bingham05 schrieb:


> Festka sind Tschechen. Tolle Qualität in Stahl, Ti und Carbon. Ausgefallene und tolle Lackierungen
> 
> ....


danke für die Tipps

Meine short list ist jetzt erst mal:
Festka ( hab ich noch nie zuvor  gehört)
Nevi
Rewel

In der Hauptsache, da ich da ggf auch mal vorbei fahren kann. Ob das logisch ist sei dahingestellt
Agresti ist mir irgendwie zu "klassisch", bei den anderen haben mir die bikes auch den website nicht so begeistert. Wobei vllt wäre auch Vigmos für mich was?!

Ich werde jetzt mal Kontakt aufnehmen bzgl meiner Vorstellung und derne vorstellung bzgl Umsetzung.

Wenn schon Manufaktur würde ich gerne: eher geslooped/ Steckachsen 160mm Scheibe kombinieren

Greetz


----------



## onspeed (26. September 2016)

Bei NEVI bist du beim Stelvio mit 3.9 bzw. 5.9 mit verschliffenen Schweißnähten dabei. 
Falls dir die Titan Gabel auch noch gefällt.. + 1.2 €. 
Definitiv mit das beste was ich bislang in Titan gesehen habe. Das finish ist 1a. 
Ich würde generell darauf achten, dass schon der neue Flat Mount Standard verbaut wird. Wenn man schon soviel Geld in die Hand nimmt dann sollte es top aktuell sein und da hapert es bei den Buden gerne mal. Ist falkenjagt schon raus?


----------



## Altitude (2. Oktober 2016)

Obacht Werbung:

zur verkaufen: Firefly Titan Vorbau und Firefly Titan Sattelstütze

über nen Setpreis können wir reden…


----------



## Rüdiger (3. Oktober 2016)

*RR mit Scheibenbremse*


Rüdiger schrieb:


> danke für die Tipps
> 
> Meine short list ist jetzt erst mal:
> Festka ( hab ich noch nie zuvor  gehört)
> ...



Festka fällt schonmal aus, ich habe eine nette Antwort bekommen, sie produzieren allerdings kein "gravel" bike in Titan - nur ein Carbon/Titan Hybrid - schön, aber nicht das was ich mir vorgestellt hab.

Kennt eigentlich jemand VPace? Woher kommen die Rahmen? Gefällt mir optisch eigentlich auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Oktober 2016)

Rüdiger schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand VPace? Woher kommen die Rahmen? Gefällt mir optisch eigentlich auch ganz gut.


Deren Carbonrahmen sind m. W. einfach gelabelte Chinaware.


----------



## Nordpol (4. Oktober 2016)

> Ist falkenjagt schon raus?


Bei Falkenjagd handelt es sich um Lynskey.


----------



## Nimron (21. Oktober 2016)

Mein Litespeed T5G Winter-Sorgospaket:


----------



## shutupandride (3. November 2016)




----------



## Nordpol (5. November 2016)

hier mal was schönes aus dem Amiland...


----------



## zuki (5. November 2016)

Kleiner Ti Netzfund: http://www.kaeng.pro/round-chainrings


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2016)

shutupandride schrieb:


>


 
hübsch, wie heisst das genau? mustang, mustard, mustano...
nicht deins, oder? servus übrigens


----------



## shutupandride (5. Dezember 2016)

versus schrieb:


> hübsch, wie heisst das genau? mustang, mustard, mustano...
> nicht deins, oder? servus übrigens


Serbus,
Glückwunsch zum Bianchi Ti erstmal.
Ich hätte einen neuwertigen Turbomatic in celeste bei Bedarf ....
Der Rahmen heisst Mustard und ist leider nicht meiner.
Grüße,
A.


----------



## versus (5. Dezember 2016)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Serbus,
> Glückwunsch zum Bianchi Ti erstmal.
> Ich hätte einen neuwertigen Turbomatic in celeste bei Bedarf ....
> Der Rahmen heisst Mustard und ist leider nicht meiner.
> ...



danke! bin noch schwer am putzen, ausbessern, bekleben und teile überlegen. danke auch fürs angebot, bin in gaiole schon fündig geworden 




eroicaflohmarktausbeute by ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## shutupandride (6. Dezember 2016)

versus schrieb:


> danke! bin noch schwer am putzen, ausbessern, bekleben und teile überlegen. danke auch fürs angebot, bin in gaiole schon fündig geworden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


den habbi doch scho längst gsehng, Masder.
Ich weiss zwar nicht, was man für so einen exotischen, neuen Uralt-Sattel zahlt,
aber für AH ist doch eher ein Turbomatic Gel passend, findst ned?!


----------



## versus (6. Dezember 2016)

turbomatic ist schon sehr bequem. flite aber auch. der flite ist aber leider etwas zu gelb, bzw. passt er eher zu älteren rahmen mit dem anderen celeste. meiner ist etwas blauber und so mit glitzershissl - lackiertes titan:




bianchi titanium reparto corse - geklebt (dunkelblau) by ver.sus, auf Flickr

der nos-nib-spezialoflite hat übrigens 50€ gekostet


----------



## shutupandride (6. Dezember 2016)

schickes Set.
der Sattel ist aber echt a weng Gelb, musst halt doch bei nächster Gelegenheit mal den turbomatitsch checken ...


----------



## versus (6. Dezember 2016)

ich habe noch einen etwas blaueren slr. der ist halt nicht so AH, aber noch gehts


----------



## shutupandride (7. Dezember 2016)

@versus


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Dezember 2016)

Habe meinen alten Titanen wieder neu aufgebaut


----------



## rotwildrfr02 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ein schönes Wiesmann hast Du da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Februar 2017)

mein bianchi titanium reparto corse ist fertig:

mit stahlgabel und eher schweren rädern 8.2kg




bianchi xl titanio-4295 by ver.sus, auf Flickr

bianchi xl titanio-4283 by ver.sus, auf Flickr

neue decals kamen dran:




bianchi xl titanio-4302 by ver.sus, auf Flickr

die originale dura ace blieb dran:




bianchi xl titanio-4299 by ver.sus, auf Flickr

noch nie gesehene aero-sattelstützenklemmung - ich hoffe sie hält:




bianchi xl titanio-4307 by ver.sus, auf Flickr

f99 und deda anatomic





bianchi xl titanio-4296 by ver.sus, auf Flickr

das genaue modell und der hersteller (schweisser) sind nicht bekannt. wer was weiss, oder ahnt, kann das gerne hier tun. es sieht aus wie ein (mega pro) XL, das hatte aber immer eine andere klemme. die titanrahmen wurden für bianchi so weit ich weiss immer bei litespeed gemacht. der frühling kann wegen mir jetzt kommen


----------



## Punkrocker (11. Februar 2017)

Gilt das mit „Gravel Road"-Reifen drauf als Rennrad? Habe jedenfalls damit gerade auf Asphalt ein paar Watt in die Kurbeln massiert. 

Moots RSL mit Enve-Teilen, Sram Force/Red, Tune-Naben und halbhydraulischer Disc-Bremse von TRP. Die Rennrad-Felgen wurden von Reynolds für mich freundlicherweise auf die Lochzahl der Tune-MTB-Naben gebort. Damals, beim Rahmenkauf, waren Disc noch nicht so verbreitet bei Cross- und Rennrädern.


----------



## cluso (12. Februar 2017)

@versus, jetzt noch die zur Gruppe gehörige Kurbel dazu dann ist es perfekt.


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2017)

cluso schrieb:


> @versus, jetzt noch die zur Gruppe gehörige Kurbel dazu dann ist es perfekt.



damals gabs noch keine kompaktkurbeln, weshalb das leider nicht in frage kommt. die originale 39/53 habe ich noch, aber für die hiesige topographie in kombination mit mir als fahrer ist mir das zu mühsam 

die fsa will ich mal noch abschleifen und klarlackieren - ähnlich wie ich es am serotta gemacht habe:










hier noch zwei bilder der abendlichen probefahrt:




bianchi titanium-4343 by ver.sus, auf Flickr





bianchi titanium-4345 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## Nordpol (12. Februar 2017)

39/53 hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr drauf.
Sehr schönes Serotta...


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2017)

schönes moots übrigens!


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2017)

Nordpol schrieb:


> 39/53 hätte ich auch keine Lust mehr drauf.
> Sehr schönes Serotta...



danke!

habe eben das foto gefunden, das ich trotz "falscher" seite eigentlich posten wollte - im schönen toggenburg:





toggenburg_20160710-1040975 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## Nimron (8. März 2017)

Habe mein Titangravelbike derzeit auf Straßenbereifung umgestellt. Die STI´s sollten noch ein wenig tiefer, wobei es so für die Nachtfahrten im Winter recht bequem ist...


----------



## Ianus (12. März 2017)

versus schrieb:


> damals gabs noch keine kompaktkurbeln, weshalb das leider nicht in frage kommt. die originale 39/53 habe ich noch, aber für die hiesige topographie in kombination mit mir als fahrer ist mir das zu mühsam
> 
> die fsa will ich mal noch abschleifen und klarlackieren - ähnlich wie ich es am serotta gemacht habe:



Auch wenn die FSA nicht das beste Image hat und mit Campagnolo erst recht bei vielen ein Nogo darstellt, halte ich die K-Force light technisch und optisch sehr wohl als treffende Wahl.

Die klarlackierte Carbonstruktur der FSA paßt zu den Record-Teilen wie die Faust aufs Auge, deshalb würde ich sie auf keinen Fall mattieren wie am Legend Ti. Nur die rot-weissen Linien passen überhaupt nicht. Ich habe letztes Jahr Ewigkeiten nach einer alten K-Force in Top-Zustand gesucht.... zumal ich eh nur noch Compact-Blätter fahre...





P.S..... sehe gerade, das Bianchi hat Dura-Ace. Dann ist es eh egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (12. März 2017)

Ianus schrieb:


> P.S..... sehe gerade, das Bianchi hat Dura-Ace. Dann ist es eh egal.



 

die war original und ist in gutem zustand, deshalb habe ich sie dran gelassen. eine 10-f record hätte ich noch gehabt, aber ich finds recht gut so. mit dem rot / weiss hast du natürlich recht. mal sehen wann ich musse habe...


----------



## Ianus (12. März 2017)

Eine schöne silberne (Custom)Kurbel bei den komplett bis einschließlich 7800er Dura-Ace gehaltenen Gruppen ist natürlich schwierig... zudem noch mit BSA (oder ITA... was hat das Bianchi?). Ich stand beim Aufbau bei meinem Klein mit der 7402er Dura-Ace vor einer ähnlichen Situation, allerdings in purple. Vielleicht wäre demzufolge eine Tune-Kurbel eine Option.... allerdings auch nicht leicht in silber zu finden.


----------



## versus (12. März 2017)

ja, das bianchi ist ita. das machts nicht einfacher. tune ist optisch schon eine option, aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, muss man da wohl lang suchen.

am ti-bianchi (mega ti) meiner liebsten ist eine gruppenlose shimano kompaktkurbel. an dem rahmen mit dem gefalteten unterrohr und zusammen mit der 10-fach ultegra passt die ganz gut finde ich. meiner ist aber etwas schlanker und da wäre sie eher zu wuchtig.

leider nur ein schrottiges handybild




DSC01809 by ver.sus, auf Flickr


----------



## Ianus (13. März 2017)

Ich würde mir da, im Hinblick auf Compact, eine schöne 900er XTR-Kurbel dran bauen. Ist zwar 4-kant, mit einem schönen Dura-Ace Innenlager aber eine saubere Sache. In Top-Zustand ist die Kurbel, was das Finish anbelangt, ein absoluter Augenschmauß.


----------



## nebeljäger (9. April 2017)

kurze Runde durch den Rheintaler Frühling, bevor es in die Arbeit geht ....
..bald gehts in den Urlaub....


----------



## zedi (10. April 2017)

Phuu, schon vor der Arbeit einen Pinot Noir??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (10. April 2017)

zedi schrieb:


> Phuu, schon vor der Arbeit einen Pinot Noir??



tja, nach der Arbeit würde ich öfter ein Gläschen brauchen...

Heute morgen auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit...

















in "Anlehnung" an @versus Foto...


----------



## Nordpol (10. April 2017)

das letzte Foto hat was, wobei das von Versus noch ein klein wenig besser gelungen ist (lag vieleicht auch am Licht).


----------



## Fezza (11. April 2017)

Da jagt der Nebeljäger wieder "kurz" über die Schwägalp.... traumhaft!


----------



## nebeljäger (11. April 2017)

Fezza schrieb:


> Da jagt der Nebeljäger wieder "kurz" über die Schwägalp.... traumhaft!



Ohhh den Herrn Fezza gibt's auch noch... )


----------



## nebeljäger (11. April 2017)

@singlestoph


----------



## Fezza (12. April 2017)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Ohhh den Herrn Fezza gibt's auch noch... )


jaja, den gibt's noch  nicht mehr so aktiv, aber er schaut doch noch ab und an ins Forum....


----------



## Ianus (12. April 2017)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> tja, nach der Arbeit würde ich öfter ein Gläschen brauchen...
> 
> Heute morgen auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit...
> 
> ...


 Was ist denn aus den Serotta-Decals geworden?


----------



## nebeljäger (12. April 2017)

Ianus schrieb:


> Was ist denn aus den Serotta-Decals geworden?



Die sind an Altersschwäche gestorben..
Aber vielleicht gibt's neue oder vielleicht doch ganz was Neues? [emoji41]


----------



## Nimron (12. April 2017)

...mit Disc-Bremsen...


----------



## Ianus (12. April 2017)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Die sind an Altersschwäche gestorben..
> Aber vielleicht gibt's neue oder vielleicht doch ganz was Neues? [emoji41]



Echt? Bei meinen sind die unter Lack....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (12. April 2017)

@Ianus 
Du hast ja auch ein Ottrott. 
@Nimron
Nöööö..  [emoji6]
Aber fix ist noch gar nix, ... wer weiss


----------



## Ianus (12. April 2017)

Öhm.... haben die da Unterschiede zwischen den Modellreihen gemacht?


----------



## nebeljäger (12. April 2017)

zwischen Ottrott und Nove gabs immer Unterschiede die sich natürlich im Preis niederschlugen...
Ti-Rohrsatz, Carbon Layout....
Aufkleber konnte man aber damals auf Wunsch auch überlackiert haben, frag mich aber nicht warum ich sie nicht geordert hatte... ;-)


----------



## Sickgirl (24. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an die Titanfachleute, ich hatte einen recht heftigen Crash auf einer französischen Landstraße.

Titanrad mit Titangabel, wenn wieder einigermaßen gut Schrauben kann, will ich noch die Gabel ausbauen und Schaft genauer ansehen.

Wie verhält sich der Werkstoff generell bei solchen Impacts? Reicht die optische Kontrolle? 

Auf den ersten Blick sieht das Rad ganz gut aus, den linken Doubletab hats am meisten erwischt, aber zum Glück habe ich die Schraube nicht so angeknallt und er hat sich nach innen gedreht und funktioniert sogar noch.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. Juli 2017)

Aloha,

EDIT: Käse, es geht Dir hoffentlich gut?! Abgesehen davon, dass es zum Schrauben wohl noch nicht reicht...

Nach meinem Sturz Anfang des Jahres habe ich beim Händler einen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassen. Der hat eine einfache, zweckmäßige "Rahmenlehre", mit der er sehen kann, ob sich der Rahmen verbogen hat. Ob er das für die Gabel / den Schaft auch hat, weiß ich nicht...

Grüßle


----------



## Sickgirl (25. Juli 2017)

Auf Verzug kann ich das Rad und die Gabel auch untersuchen, mir wäre es nur eine Beruhigung wenn das Material gutmütiger wie Carbon ist, also eine Sichtprüfung reicht.

Mir geht es inzwischen wieder besser, aber ich bin voll aufs Gesicht geflogen und habe mir das Rückenmark geprellt, dann noch der Streß in einem fremden Land, zum Glück spreche ich einigermaßen französisch, dann mußte ich noch mit dem Zug zurück fahren, und jetzt der Radentzug. 

Ich habe gestern und heute Ergotherapie gemacht und meine alte Naben mit ein wenig breiteren Felgen neu eingespeicht


----------



## versus (25. Juli 2017)

gut, dass du es einigermassen überstanden hast. 
deine frage kann dir hier vermutlich keiner zu deiner zufriedenheit beantworten. titan ist sicher weniger anfällig für 'spontanversagen, als carbon. ob eine beschädigung deiner gabel allerdings nur mit einer sichtürüfung einzuschätzen ist, wird dir per ferndiagnose keiner sagen können. 
bist du denn frontal irgendwo reingefahren? ist das vorderrad okay?


----------



## Sickgirl (25. Juli 2017)

Nein, Vorderrad hat Blockiert, und ich bin nach vorne abgestiegen.


----------



## ufp (25. Juli 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Nein, Vorderrad hat Blockiert,


Wieso das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Juli 2017)

ok, wenn du "nur" vorne drüber bist (nicht falsch verstehen), kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass die gabel hinüber sein soll. da braucht es meiner meinung nach eine grössere krafteinwirkung. 
keine gewähr, gell? ;-)
gehts um das wiessmann? zur sicherheit sonst den flori draufschauen lassen.


----------



## Sickgirl (26. Juli 2017)

Ja, obwohl ich glaube das er da auch kein Risiko eingehen wird. Aber ich muss jetzt erst mal schauen was die Zähne kosten, wenigstens brauche ich kein Implantat 

Fahren kann ich eh erst frühestens Mitte August und habe ja noch ein paar andere Räder zur Auswahl.


----------



## versus (26. Juli 2017)

nummer sicher ist natürlich immer eine neue gabel. 
von der gabel mal abgesehen klingt das alles aber nicht so doll -> gute besserung!


----------



## Joobxx (26. Juli 2017)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Nein, Vorderrad hat Blockiert, und ich bin nach vorne abgestiegen.



Wenn du nur nach vorne abgestiegen bist und nicht irgendwo gegengefahren bist kann der Rahmen und Gabel und Felge eigentlich nichts abbekommen haben außer Kratzer vom Sturz. Titan ist ja eigentlich ein sehr flexibles Material also kann es gut Kräfte aufnehmen. Wenn es sich Plastisch verformt hat (die Geometrie nicht mehr stimmt) solltest du diese Komponenten tauschen. Aber erst einmal gute Besserung.


----------



## Titus (29. September 2017)

Colnago Titan


----------



## Titanium_Lover (11. April 2018)

Kann leider wegen "Rücken" nur noch Fully fahren und muss meinen geliebten Titan-Renner verkaufen. Falls Interesse, steht in den e-kleinanzeigen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thxelf38 (17. Oktober 2018)

Was ist den mit deinem Rücken? Schon verkauft?
Den Thread hier mal wieder ein bisschen anstossen.
Ein Bildchen vor dem Umbau auf die Winterräder.


----------



## CSB (30. Oktober 2018)

Schönes Merlin 

...und sogar das Schloss des Fürsten im Hintergrund, dachte doch das kommt mir bekannt vor...Rheindamm = Grundlageparadies...Hirn ausschalten und geradeaus


----------



## Fezza (13. November 2018)

Herrlich!!! wohne direkt hinter Vorbau/Lenker


----------



## sworks2013 (13. November 2018)

und ich in der Mitte des Oberohr...


----------



## Stolle12 (27. November 2018)

Kocmo - russische Technik, d.h. der Rahmen wird in Russland geschweißt
Hat mit 1.600 g ein bissl viel auf den Hüften
Gesamtbike wiegt ca. 7.300 g


----------



## Deleted 23985 (27. November 2018)

Stolle12 schrieb:


> Kocmo - russische Technik, d.h. der Rahmen wird in Russland geschweißt
> Hat mit 1.600 g ein bissl viel auf den Hüften
> Gesamtbike wiegt ca. 7.300 g



sehr schön! die Stütze hast du schön gepimpt! alleine das anschauen macht Laune


----------



## netzbox (15. Februar 2019)

Hallo Ihr Biker,

ich versuche herauszufinden welcher Hersteller hinter Decathlon Titan Rennradrahmen steckt. Der Rahmen ist etwa 20 jahre alt.
Hatt einer eine Ahnung und kann helfen.

Es geht um diesen Rahmen.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...he-gebuerstet-top-zustand/1054147821-217-1935

Grüße
Arkadius


----------



## netzbox (15. Februar 2019)

Hier ein Bild


----------



## cluso (15. Februar 2019)

@netzbox 

Tippe auf Wäre und Hersteller aus dem osteuropäischen russischen Raum.
Gewicht und Verarbeitung ist nicht Weltklasse Niveau aber sicherlich in Ordnung.

Finde den Preis aufgrund Alters etc. Ambitioniert.

Grüße


----------



## netzbox (17. Februar 2019)

Habe die alte Rechnung gefunden. Decathlon Cobra 780 steht drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

